# The Live Picture Thread



## nissan11

I thought it might be "fun" to see what people are doing throughout the day. Post a photo of whatever you are doing at the time. It is either going to be fun or lame. 


I'll start.


----------



## Luscious Lei

1mn of Twillight = 5% strength loss


----------



## PillarofBalance

Destroying some cookies n' cream yogurt


----------



## #TheMatrix

Is that a nintendo and a snes behind the quueerrr pale guy?


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> Is that a nintendo and a snes behind the quueerrr pale guy?



Dude that is an nes. Sweet


----------



## Yaya

This is not lame

Actually fun as hell


----------



## nissan11

Yes, its a NES and a SNES.  Those are the only two systems I play.


----------



## Luscious Lei

nissan11 said:


> Yes, its a NES and a SNES.  Those are the only two systems I play.



Tasteful gamer


----------



## nissan11




----------



## coltmc4545

I'll take one after my morning shit and post it.


----------



## losieloos

How to you post pics?


----------



## HollyWoodCole

losieloos said:


> How to you post pics?


You have to call on Pikachu's pic posting power.


----------



## #TheMatrix

HollyWoodCole said:


> You have to call on Pikachu's pic posting power.



Charzard pwnz


----------



## DarksideSix

hang on, let me post a pick of Herms wife, cause thats what i'm doing right now while he's at work.


----------



## losieloos

HollyWoodCole said:


> You have to call on Pikachu's pic posting power.



Pikachu powers include Tail Whip,Thunder Shock ,Growl Play Nice, Quick Attack ,Thunder Wave etc etc not that.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

losieloos said:


> Pikachu powers include Tail Whip,Thunder Shock ,Growl Play Nice, Quick Attack ,Thunder Wave etc etc not that.


Sorry buddy, just trying to relate to you kids on here.


----------



## stonetag

Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rainbow I picked up this morning


----------



## JAXNY

stonetag said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow I picked up this morning



Aaahhhhh,  so that's the kind of tuna you've been picking up on after the divorce.  Lol.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## Rumpy

I'm taking a nap


----------



## M_T Pockets

On side of road having lunch and going through my 2 cells lol


----------



## JAXNY

Rumpy said:


> I'm taking a nap



That cat needs to hit the treadmill rumpy.


----------



## Rumpy

He's Bulking.  Want's to be a power meower.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11




----------



## NbleSavage

Nissan's having a damn fine day!


----------



## stonetag

Busy feller!


----------



## inhuman88

Nice. Couple more weeks and I'll be at a game as well


----------



## nissan11

My first time in Boston. Going pub hopping tomorrow.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Thats gross...

Bro. There's a shaving razor in your throw up.

Bleeaaaahhhh


----------



## Mrs.IH88

Rumpy said:


> I'm taking a nap



I think you're actually a cat posting


----------



## Mrs.IH88

inhuman88 said:


> Nice. Couple more weeks and I'll be at a game as well



and you didn't even invite me


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11




----------



## wabbitt

View attachment 1984

	

		
			
		

		
	
Supervising an auto repair.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I can't post pics, but there are a bunch of dirty diapers and me playing Dead Space lmao


----------



## stonetag

Chores are done, banging out some blues!


----------



## trodizzle

Cooking dinner and lunch for the week.

Beef brisket, fat trimmed, point (the small part) separated from the flat.

Injected with beef base and a small amount of rub. Rubbed down with some low sugar rub.


----------



## curtisvill

Having a little fun in the snow.


----------



## nissan11

Live 2 days ago from Key Largo and Fort Lauderdale! It felt awesome being the fittest guy in the group. 









Lagoon














I found a squirrel dog


----------



## Pounds

nissan11 said:


> Live 2 days ago from Key Largo and Fort Lauderdale! It felt awesome being the fittest guy



So your in the middle?


----------



## nissan11




----------



## NbleSavage

Did you make your own dumbbell?


----------



## HydroEJP88

Looks like an old school one. My old gym had a couple round ones


----------



## Itburnstopee

HollyWoodCole said:


> You have to call on Pikachu's pic posting power.


What about penischu? 


Refer to my avitar picture.....


----------



## nissan11

That's an old globe. I'm always looking for them.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I'm always keeping my eyes open too. They are few and far between anymore


----------



## nissan11

I grabbed this Hampton from the salvage yard today for $20.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## HydroEJP88

I usually wait until night time before I go hogging


----------



## nissan11

Ya know, someone else can post a pic if you want to....




Bout to do some dead lifts with a stomach bug. It's days like this I'm glad I train at home.


----------



## stonetag

Catching hermit crabs in Mexico, and Mexican Sunset.


----------



## nissan11

I'm jelly.


----------



## IronSoul

nissan11 said:


>




Man I haven't seen a banshee in forever!


----------



## nissan11

Banshees are where it's at. My present and past banshees....


----------



## IronSoul

Not a fan of purple Nissan, but I love banshees man. Bastards fly and so easy to jump with. That a moto track or just a few tabletops/doubles? Either way, I miss that life man. I was on two wheels on the track, but I rode everything lol


----------



## nissan11

That was a track that closed down a couple years ago.


----------



## mickems

nissan11 said:


> Banshees are where it's at. My present and past banshees....





I used to work at a high performance bike shop years ago. we used to install nitrous on the banshees. also used to put the Yamaha fzr sport bike gearbox in the banshee tranny. power band in those things were monstrous. things went over 100 miles an hr. lol. you couldn't keep the tires on the ground, the front fenders had to be cut to keep air from pushing the atv up off the road.


----------



## nissan11

Several of my fellow banshee riders have play bikes, stock cylinder stock stroke bikes on gas running well over 100 mph in 1/8 mile.

In the current banshee drag racing world, if you aren't cranking out 150hp + you aren't considered fast. Being competitive in drag racing is WAY too expensive for me.


----------



## John Ziegler

Banashee are sweet too much for me though I have the blaster. https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19959-Off-Road-Toys?highlight=toys


----------



## LeanHerm

I traded a dude a ninja 700r for a blaster and the only one that got blasted was me. It was a pos and I took a big fat ass fuking in that deal.  So I had to live with my raptor 700 and my ninja zx10  lol.  Not sure why I needed the quad anyway when you have a raptor


----------



## John Ziegler

LeanHerm said:


> I traded a dude a ninja 700r for a blaster and the only one that got blasted was me. It was a pos and I took a big fat ass fuking in that deal.  So I had to live with my raptor 700 and my ninja zx10  lol.  Not sure why I needed the quad anyway when you have a raptor



I've done some pretty retarded trading in the past as well. I traded a cr125 for a guitar and amp that was worth about 300 bucks. The bike was worth an easy 800.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11




----------



## HydroEJP88

Nice looking truck


----------



## nissan11

About to take some non working games apart for cleaning.


----------



## curtisvill

At the top of the world in British Columbia with my boys on our annual helicopter ski trip.


----------



## nissan11

Daaaaaaaaaamn that looks like fun!


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11




----------



## bigdog

im reading this thread....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2471


----------



## nissan11

Twilight is the best. No lie.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## nissan11

Lunch


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 4675

Working right now.


----------



## Gibsonator

you asked for it 
View attachment 4677


----------



## BRICKS

Gibs for the win:32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Itburnstopee

"Cutting"
View attachment 4678


----------



## John Ziegler

View attachment 4680


Sorry Gibs that exlax ...


----------



## Gibsonator

omg zeig you have a sweet ass :32 (16):


----------



## BRICKS

Is that flexed or relaxed?  And Z, a few more squats bro.


----------



## Yaya

Z, next time turn around


----------



## nissan11

Carvin with the lady


----------



## BRICKS

nissan11 said:


> Carvin with the lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686



Cool pumpkins.


----------



## Gibsonator

nissan11 said:


> Carvin with the lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686



damn dude that took some patience that I sure don't possess


----------



## nissan11

5x5's


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler said:


> View attachment 4680
> 
> 
> Sorry Gibs that exlax ...



LOL....fuuk that ZEIG for the WIN!


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 4728


Woke up to this.  It was 27 when I got up and it made it 'll the way up to 28.  Gonna be a looooong fkn winter.


----------



## Seeker

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 4728
> 
> 
> Woke up to this.  It we 27 when I got up and it made it 'll the way up to 28.  Gonna be a looooong fkn winter.



That pic reminds me of the shining. Don't go losing your mind up there bro


----------



## nissan11

I would kill for a little snow. Its gona be in the 80's here today.


----------



## BRICKS

nissan11 said:


> I would kill for a little snow. Its gona be in the 80's here today.



25 here today, you are welcome to it.


----------



## nissan11

Dinner


----------



## Gibsonator

is that hot dogs and potatoes lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gibsonator said:


> is that hot dogs and potatoes lol



Looks.pretty fukking good tho


----------



## Gibsonator

ECKSRATED said:


> Looks.pretty fukking good tho



i mean, u would eat it


----------



## John Ziegler

that looks really good try adding some grilled onions if you like onions that is


----------



## Beezy

Lunch before the Eagles game.


----------



## Gibsonator

awesome pool, can't even use it it's too damn cold what a shame
View attachment 4734


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> awesome pool, can't even use it it's too damn cold what a shame
> View attachment 4734



It’s only cold for a minute!


----------



## Chillinlow

View attachment 4742

Fish and broccoli easy fast taste great


----------



## Jin

Chillinlow said:


> View attachment 4742
> 
> Fish and broccoli easy fast taste great



Cheeze wiz or velveeta?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jin said:


> Cheeze wiz or velveeta?



Guessing frozen broccoli with cheese sauce. It's a bird's eye freezer section thing.


----------



## Chillinlow

PillarofBalance said:


> Guessing frozen broccoli with cheese sauce. It's a bird's eye freezer section thing.



Yes sir its perfect size when I'm out of town for just me. 

Here's for tomorrow more yard bird 

View attachment 4747


----------



## nissan11

Im in a little deep


----------



## John Ziegler

nissan11 said:


> Im in a little deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756



you and The shit you fix 

makes me feel like uh bitch


----------



## nissan11

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 4766


Killing time.


----------



## nissan11

Water got in here


----------



## Jin

View attachment 4773


Sunset, Maui


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> View attachment 4773
> 
> 
> Sunset, Maui



awe man awesome picture! and you look like a fukkin giant haha. that should be framed for sure


----------



## StillKickin

Jin said:


> View attachment 4773
> 
> 
> Sunset, Maui



Jin, that's really great man.


----------



## John Ziegler

Put a 100 down on it, 4 more payments 100 a month or as soon as I can muster up the rest guna sand the furniture down and stain it black 

View attachment 4784


----------



## stonetag

Sunday morn blues jam..............


----------



## nissan11

I need coffee.


----------



## Jin

I like turtles

View attachment 4852


----------



## nissan11

Is that turtle alive?


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Is that turtle alive?



Yes. Napping on the beach and seemingly completely comfortable with humans. We woke him up by accident but he didn't move.


----------



## heavydeads83

Still got a little bloat going on from all that grub yesterday.


----------



## Beezy

heavydeads83 said:


> View attachment 4879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a little bloat going on from all that grub yesterday.



Do I have to let you punch me in the arm
Now?


----------



## nissan11

New project


----------



## jennerrator

Xmas in Cali...gotta love it


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Just chilling w/ my new Pup. She's a nice mellow girl (a rescue) who just needed a good home. Great dog...


View attachment 4913


----------



## Hurt

My keg cooler at the newest location - I weigh all of these fukkers every Monday morning.


----------



## Gibsonator

that's a wrap! :32 (18):
View attachment 4919


----------



## Gibsonator

just got this badass thing for our ugly xmas sweater party coming up. perfect cause i would die wearing a sweater all night
View attachment 4932


----------



## nissan11

Pewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gibsonator

to complete the get up...
View attachment 4938


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> to complete the get up...
> View attachment 4938



when you said Santa dabbing I pictured a blowtorch and a half gram.


----------



## nissan11

Did you buy that from dommerch?


----------



## Gibsonator

nissan11 said:


> Did you buy that from dommerch?



no but it is similar to that though


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect

Gibsonator said:


> no but it is similar to that though



I have a similar sweatshirt of dabbing santa that I got from 2chainz! Really fun christmas sweater.


----------



## nissan11

Durhamtown Plantation.


----------



## tinymk

Lighting of the Christmas tree tonight with our labs.   
View attachment 5003


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 5004


For the next hour


----------



## BRICKS

They look like good dogs Tiny.
How do I get rid of this second picture?


----------



## jennerrator

BRICKS said:


> They look like good dogs Tiny.
> How do I get rid of this second picture?



Not sure that you can but when it's happened to me...I've deleted the post and started over....


----------



## tinymk

jennerrator50 said:


> Not sure that you can but when it's happened to me...I've deleted the post and started over....



I did the same thing


----------



## hulksmash

Farmin'. Rice haul.


----------



## silvereyes87

My groom cake at my wedding :32 (20):
Loved it.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5017

A lobby at atlantis honey moon pic.
View attachment 5018


----------



## snake

Okay, that's funny right there!

I was actually in the Bahamas when they were constructing that place; damn thing grew from the ocean. Went back a few years later for a walk-around.


----------



## snake

tinymk said:


> Lighting of the Christmas tree tonight with our labs.
> View attachment 5003



Dude, how long did they sit before grabbing that pile of MilkBones on the floor? lol Want a pic trick? Try holding a piece of meat in the same hand as the camera you're holding. The pictures come out great!

p.s. That's one high pronghorn.


----------



## Gibsonator

Broken sewer line repair/2 way cleanout. All in a days work :32 (17):
View attachment 5024

View attachment 5025

View attachment 5026

View attachment 5027


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> Broken sewer line repair/2 way cleanout. All in a days work :32 (17):
> View attachment 5024
> 
> View attachment 5025
> 
> View attachment 5026
> 
> View attachment 5027



Nice work!
You replace cast with ABS?


----------



## Gibsonator

Outdoors yeah, much easier. Indoor has to be cast iron


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> Outdoors yeah, much easier. Indoor has to be cast iron



We can’t use ABS here. 
Has to be pvc outside.


----------



## nissan11

Wrenching on junk


----------



## Hurt

The little one having a stare down with my Aunt's dog over Christmas.


----------



## BRICKS

Hurt said:


> The little one having a stare down with my Aunt's dog over Christmas.



Which one drools more?  Hope you had a merry Christmas brother.


----------



## Metalhead1

Hurt said:


> The little one having a stare down with my Aunt's dog over Christmas.



Surprised the little one doesn't have a full grown beard yet


----------



## Hurt

BRICKS said:


> Which one drools more?  Hope you had a merry Christmas brother.



Haha it’s a tight race! Thanks bro hope you did as well!


----------



## Hurt

Metalhead1 said:


> Surprised the little one doesn't have a full grown beard yet



This one is a girl. You better believe my son will!


----------



## NoQuarter

Wonder what each one is thinking of the other!?!?


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Just chilling w/ my new Pup. She's a nice mellow girl (a rescue) who just needed a good home. Great dog...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913



Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...


----------



## StillKickin

Oh man. I’m sorry for you guys. That is unbelievable.
Dont know what else to say guys. I hope she was not in a lot of pain.


----------



## Jin

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
> The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...



Had to put my 2 year old down years ago. Horrible loss. Sorry for it.


----------



## Chillinlow

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
> The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...



Couldn’t imagine your loss send me a PM if you need someone to chat with man anytime. Being a Dad myself that just brought tears to my eyes. So sorry for you and your family.


----------



## jennerrator

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
> The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...



OMG......................................I am so..so...sorry...I would be a frickin mess...My boy passed at 6 from cancer...we were diagnosed at the same time...I put my shit to the side until he passed...it was unbelievable the pain I felt..I even slept in his bed (was drunk) lol....animals are the best thing on this planet!


----------



## jennerrator

Merry Christmas from Socal


----------



## Rhino99

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
> The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...



Hey Rot,
So sorry to hear that man. Dogs are definitely a man's best friend and i'd rather hang out with mine than most people.
I had to put one of mine down a few months ago and as anyone knows that definitely sucks too. 
Keep in mind brother that it was his time to go, but what made his life special for him was the time that he was with you. It was only 3 years in our time but much more for him.
Best wishes your way


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Thanks to all of you, some of the kindest folks around on this forum, glad I stumbled upon it!
Means a lot...


----------



## BigGameHunter

Sorry to hear about your pooch. I’m nutzo about my babies too. Keep your head up it gets easier


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Thanks BGH. A daily cry eases my chest tension a bit (just moved her bed to the garage to donate) and of course broke down a bit.
Eases some of the built-up tension inside...


----------



## Hurt

My little dudes on Christmas Eve. 10 years old and 5 years old - both corgis.


----------



## nissan11

Screen shot from a vid


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Screen shot from a vid



Gym has a medieval armory feel to it. Very nice.


----------



## nissan11

This sucked today.


----------



## nissan11

Snooòow


----------



## stonetag

Road to nowhere?, nah! middle of nowhere?, yup! I was out here today and saw one vehicle, the one in the pic, and it was my coworker meeting me to do a winter feed area deer survey...lol Just showing some of you what the middle of nowhere looks like.lol. Pretty cool landscape with the fog bank in the distance.


----------



## BigGameHunter

stonetag said:


> Road to nowhere?, nah! middle of nowhere?, yup! I was out here today and saw one vehicle, the one in the pic, and it was my coworker meeting me to do a winter feed area deer survey...lol Just showing some of you what the middle of nowhere looks like.lol. Pretty cool landscape with the fog bank in the distance.



Hell yeah that’s the life


----------



## TRUSTNME

Who plows those roads?  Joint effort?  Nice road to ride crotch rocket nothing but road.  Where is this? Does it even see summer?    I would rest the fat.



stonetag said:


> Road to nowhere?, nah! middle of nowhere?, yup! I was out here today and saw one vehicle, the one in the pic, and it was my coworker meeting me to do a winter feed area deer survey...lol Just showing some of you what the middle of nowhere looks like.lol. Pretty cool landscape with the fog bank in the distance.


----------



## BigGameHunter

TRUSTNME said:


> Who plows those roads?  Joint effort?  Nice road to ride crotch rocket nothing but road.  Where is this? Does it even see summer?    I would rest the fat.



Perfect conditions for a bike man. Love the way the run with cold air in the throat.


----------



## stonetag

TRUSTNME said:


> Who plows those roads?  Joint effort?  Nice road to ride crotch rocket nothing but road.  Where is this? Does it even see summer?    I would rest the fat.



County maintained Hwy. The road is just over 100 miles between towns on the Idaho/Wyoming border.


----------



## crazorvet

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Our baby (canine) girl had a fatal heart attack and died in front of us on Xmas morning, she was just turning 3 years old.
> The pain of her loss is horrible... RIP to my little girl...



sorry bro...be brave


----------



## Jin

stonetag said:


> County maintained Hwy. The road is just over 100 miles between towns on the Idaho/Wyoming border.



Any speed limits out there?


----------



## stonetag

Jin said:


> Any speed limits out there?



Yeah Jin, 65, the road gets crazy curvy in spots, no cops though, so whatever works is the true speed limit...lol


----------



## stonetag

crazorvet said:


> sorry bro...be brave



HAhahahaha, thanks, I needed that.


----------



## nissan11

Weekend time at the bachelor pad


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 5296


View at dinner tonight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

stonetag said:


> Road to nowhere?, nah! middle of nowhere?, yup! I was out here today and saw one vehicle, the one in the pic, and it was my coworker meeting me to do a winter feed area deer survey...lol Just showing some of you what the middle of nowhere looks like.lol. Pretty cool landscape with the fog bank in the distance.




Hope you had a full tank of gas...


----------



## Seeker

stonetag said:


> Road to nowhere?, nah! middle of nowhere?, yup! I was out here today and saw one vehicle, the one in the pic, and it was my coworker meeting me to do a winter feed area deer survey...lol Just showing some of you what the middle of nowhere looks like.lol. Pretty cool landscape with the fog bank in the distance.



Waiting for Forest Gump to run up any minute now


----------



## nissan11

First book Im reading in a long time.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Hopefully its more of a picture book :32 (18):



nissan11 said:


> First book Im reading in a long time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332


----------



## ECKSRATED

nissan11 said:


> First book Im reading in a long time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332



Very good read. I've read some of it online and been meaning to get the hardcopy for a while now.


----------



## nissan11

First ME back day of Joliver's edition cube


----------



## Jin

View from the gym 

View attachment 5338


----------



## nissan11

That your regular gym??


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> That your regular gym??



Yes! Very small. Has a power rack though. 

In the countryside in. MAYBE 20 people a day come. Usually less. Ridiculous hours in this country: most gyms don't open until 9 or 10am.


----------



## nissan11

Are there a lot of lifters in Japan?


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Are there a lot of lifters in Japan?



Very few. Muscle isn't viewed as attractive and most men here aren't very masculine. 

People have actually assured me that it is ok for me to be this big because "I'm already married". Bahahah!


----------



## Metalhead1

nissan11 said:


> First ME back day of Joliver's edition cube
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337



Always a fun day


----------



## Chaos501

Yesterday’s deadlift day 635


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jin said:


> Very few. Muscle isn't viewed as attractive and most men here aren't very masculine.
> 
> People have actually assured me that it is ok for me to be this big because "I'm already married". Bahahah!



How many times have u been called godzilla over there??


----------



## BigGameHunter

ECKSRATED said:


> How many times have u been called godzilla over there??



You are on a roll Eks. 

Jin you’re big enough to be a pro wrestler over there.


----------



## Metalhead1

Chaos501 said:


> View attachment 5339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s deadlift day 635



Awesome job 501


----------



## Chaos501

Metalhead1 said:


> Awesome job 501



Thanks bro!


----------



## Jin

ECKSRATED said:


> How many times have u been called godzilla over there??


None. But they laugh when I say it. 


BigGameHunter said:


> You are on a roll Eks.
> 
> Jin you’re big enough to be a pro wrestler over there.



bigger than any I've seen in person, actually. My old gym building/sports center hosted tournaments. When I'd come in the day of a match to workout, the people waiting for autographs would be pretty confused.


----------



## nissan11

Live from last night


----------



## 3ddd

Dang Nissan, you working the forest fires?  Stay safe.


----------



## nissan11

Small local fires right now. That one was about 600 acres.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## NbleSavage

Guinness, bacon and eggs. The breakfast of champions.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> .


 You are a man of many interests and talents and I respect you. But I really feel like neg  repping you for bacon bits:32 (9):


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> You are a man of many interests and talents and I respect you. But I really feel like neg  repping you for bacon bits:32 (9):


But its REAL bacon bits...


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

Getting there


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Getting there



Ye Olde Squat Rack?


----------



## nissan11

Yes


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Yes



I'm surprised you aren't proficient in metal working with all your hobbies and interests. Or are you......


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> I'm surprised you aren't proficient in metal working with all your hobbies and interests. Or are you......


I am an accomplished welder but it is WAY easier to drill holes in wood than metal for the j hooks and safety bars, plus I already had these wood beams


----------



## stonetag

nissan11 said:


> I am an accomplished welder but it is WAY easier to drill holes in wood than metal for the j hooks and safety bars, plus I already had these wood beams



You would choose that over welding up a custom rack? Scrap metal is fairly easy to come by.


----------



## nissan11

stonetag said:


> You would choose that over welding up a custom rack? Scrap metal is fairly easy to come by.


Metal in the 12 gauge stock I would need is not cheap. Scrap yards around here do not keep that type of steel. Also, it would be an incredible PITA to use a drill press for hours.


----------



## stonetag

IDK, I weld a lot, both at work and home, and I guess something like a squat rack I would want to customize my own way with steel, just me. Budget might entail gathering what one needed over a period of time. Carry on.....


----------



## nissan11

I finished my first half marathon without walking. Miles 1-10  weren't bad but the last three were rough. 
I don't plant to enter any more..


----------



## Beezy

nissan11 said:


> I finished my first half marathon without walking. Miles 1-10  weren't bad but the last three were rough.
> I don't plant to enter any more..



Congrats man! 
While I’m not sure why a human being would subject himself to that, I appreciate the discipline it must have taken.


----------



## Gibsonator

i ran a 1/2 a few years back and was out of commision pale white dead for 2 days. never again lol. good job dude


----------



## Jin

Beezy said:


> Congrats man!
> While I’m not sure why a human being would subject himself to that, I appreciate the discipline it must have taken.



I doubt too many of the other competitors can deadlift 500. 

Good job job on the run. Better you than me.


----------



## Beezy

Jin said:


> I doubt too many of the other competitors can deadlift 500.
> 
> Good job job on the run. Better you than me.



Haha no way! 
Those marathon runners look like Walking Dead extras, the only iron most of them are moving is the one that gets the wrinkles out of their polyester shorts.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Beezy said:


> Haha no way!
> Those marathon runners look like Walking Dead extras, the only iron most of them are moving is the one that gets the wrinkles out of their polyester shorts.



Lol that made me chuckle.


----------



## BigGameHunter

stonetag said:


> IDK, I weld a lot, both at work and home, and I guess something like a squat rack I would want to customize my own way with steel, just me. Budget might entail gathering what one needed over a period of time. Carry on.....



agreed nothing better than steel 

As you know, I’m an outdoors lifter (weather permitting @46 nowadays) Over the years I’ve gotten aquatinted with others that share my passion for outdoors hoisting.

The best weight set up I ever seen was made out of lumber....railroad tie type of stuff dug into the ground and quickset.  BEEFY as Fuk too. I don’t know how the guy could stand it with the smell of pitch all around. Anyway, he was an accomplished welder and I asked him WTF and he said that that set up was temporary until he could get the iron one built. That was years ago he liked it so much he just kept using it. 

Ive often wanted something similar for my shop (outdoors) but my fair skin doesn’t farewell with pitch. 

I tried with with some old Tele poles but it was $hit. If I could weld I’d want to build a Rogue knock off but I’m a bird$hit welder.


----------



## Robdjents

View attachment 5454


Anyone ever change this linkage out before? What kind of day am I in for?


----------



## nissan11

That machine has too many moving parts for it to be something Ive ever used.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> That machine has too many moving parts for it to be something Ive ever used.



That's no lie...there was a recall on it and they sent it to us for free...didn't end up being too bad..took a solid hour to change it out..


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> That's no lie...there was a recall on it and they sent it to us for free...didn't end up being too bad..took a solid hour to change it out..


Do you work at a gym?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Do you work at a gym?



yea I closed my business down and started managing it 3 years ago.


----------



## nissan11

That's cool. Tell me about it. Do you guys allow chalk? What kinds (brands) of plates and bars do you have?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> That's cool. Tell me about it. Do you guys allow chalk? What kinds (brands) of plates and bars do you have?



we allow chalk as long as people clean up...its all intek rubber stuff..and to be honest im not sure on the bars...they are all the same since I started and the owner is a cheap ass....im trying to get him to let me put in a power lifting section in the back this year but we will see.


----------



## Robdjents

we have all hammer strength plate loaded stuff..and an entire life fitness section(for the geriatrics)lol


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> we allow chalk as long as people clean up...its all intek rubber stuff..and to be honest im not sure on the bars...they are all the same since I started and the owner is a cheap ass....im trying to get him to let me put in a power lifting section in the back this year but we will see.


Good deal. When I am traveling and looking to purchase a temporary membership at a gym I am willing to pay a lot at a gym that allows chalk and has at least one good deadlift bar, like a texas or rogue bar with at least medium knurling. If I walk around and only see those cheap chrome plated bars with chrome plating right over the knurling (slick as shit) I walk right out the door.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Good deal. When I am traveling and looking to purchase a temporary membership at a gym I am willing to pay a lot at a gym that allows chalk and has at least one good deadlift bar, like a texas or rogue bar with at least medium knurling. If I walk around and only see those cheap chrome plated bars with chrome plating right over the knurling (slick as shit) I walk right out the door.




no we don't have any of those crap bars..ill find out what brand they are tomorrow morning and pm you...and if youre ever in central Missouri I got you bud..come on by


----------



## nissan11

BTW, this is a CAP OB-86B bar. It is known by far as the most affordable 'good' bar on the market. The knurling is a little mild for my taste but the detail in it is perfect. There is only chrome plating on the ends and you can tell it was built well due to the ends having C-clips instead of those stupid bolts in the center.
This bar is rated at around 700 lbs and costs about $150.
It costs under half what a 'great' bar costs.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Robdjents

ill have to look into that.


----------



## Gibsonator

playin with some legos
View attachment 5455


----------



## Robdjents

Gibsonator said:


> playin with some legos
> View attachment 5455



you probably sweat copper like old people fuk...slow and steady...looks good brother..you wanna come install my new shower? lol


----------



## Gibsonator

lol, well with the wonderful invention of propress sweating is mostly a thing of the past


----------



## Robdjents

Gibsonator said:


> lol, well with the wonderful invention of propress sweating is mostly a thing of the past




nice ..yea around here people still do old school sweating or pex tubing..


----------



## Beezy

The ProPress tool fit in that wall??


----------



## Gibsonator

Beezy said:


> The ProPress tool fit in that wall??



yea i have a smaller milwaukee gun that goes up to 1 1/4", fits in the tighter spots and the bigger ridgid gun that goes up to 4". Some of that shit had to be prefabbed outside the wall though.


----------



## Beezy

Gibsonator said:


> yea i have a smaller milwaukee gun that goes up to 1 1/4", fits in the tighter spots and the bigger ridgid gun that goes up to 4". Some of that shit had to be prefabbed outside the wall though.



You do nice work


----------



## Gibsonator

Still trying to get this truck running so i can get it out of my life for a fare price. spent 1/2 the day droppin the fuel tank to reolace the pump assembly... not fun. Had yo call it a day so i could get the gym and family time in. 
View attachment 5503


----------



## nissan11

Last single of 3rd Max Effort week running cube. New 1RM attempt coming next Thursday.


----------



## Jin

Beast!!!!!


----------



## Viduus

Boiling down some maple syrup with the kids....


----------



## nissan11

New post-adductor tear PR.


----------



## Robdjents

View attachment 5586

This dude is wearing holy socks and tearing up this treadmill...I guess every gym has that "one" guy.


----------



## nissan11

Just finished building this 350x.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

New Rescue pup (Olive) a good girl...
View attachment 5589


----------



## Rhino99

Rot-Iron66 said:


> New Rescue pup (Olive) a good girl...
> View attachment 5589



Fukking Beautiful!!

Congrats Rot-, How old? Got her from a shelter?
She looks like mine except different color and mine is now 13 or so


----------



## Jin

CostCo sushi. 

View attachment 5635


----------



## stonetag

Jin said:


> CostCo sushi.
> 
> View attachment 5635



That looks MUCH better than your testicles on a platter.


----------



## snake

WTF is that Jin? I hope that's not fish. Ick!


----------



## Spongy

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 5454
> 
> 
> Anyone ever change this linkage out before? What kind of day am I in for?



Is that Pro Fitness?


----------



## Robdjents

Spongy said:


> Is that Pro Fitness?



Uh yea...do we live in the same town?!!
Lol


----------



## Spongy

Robdjents said:


> Uh yea...do we live in the same town?!!
> Lol



lol, we do not.  But I've had many a session there.  Love that gym!  Still belong to it actually.


----------



## Robdjents

Spongy said:


> lol, we do not.  But I've had many a session there.  Love that gym!  Still belong to it actually.




Thats awesome dude!!! If you ever come back let's get a lift in!!


----------



## Spongy

Robdjents said:


> Thats awesome dude!!! If you ever come back let's get a lift in!!



For sure, I'm there every once in a while but less frequently lately.  Spent 6 months living in the damn Staybridge/Candlewood Suites off 63.  They had a good breakfast at least.


----------



## Robdjents

Spongy said:


> For sure, I'm there every once in a while but less frequently lately.  Spent 6 months living in the damn Staybridge/Candlewood Suites off 63.  They had a good breakfast at least.



I know exactly what you're talking about! Lol...I'm always around so whenever  my dude!


----------



## stonetag

snake said:


> WTF is that Jin? I hope that's not fish. Ick!



The only "Ick" in fish is "Ic"taluridae, the catfish family! Fish good!


----------



## nissan11

I bought a new-to-me truck.


----------



## Robdjents

A lake I found hiking last year tucked back in the woods...awesome getaway and some decent fishing too!
took the fam out for some cardio and showed it to them...wife and daughter didn't want to leave!!

View attachment 5716




Damn!...pic went sideways...hope you guys still enjoy.


----------



## Seeker

Robdjents said:


> A lake I found hiking last year tucked back in the woods...awesome getaway and some decent fishing too!
> took the fam out for some cardio and showed it to them...wife and daughter didn't want to leave!!
> 
> View attachment 5716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!...pic went sideways...hope you guys still enjoy.



I keep waiting for Jason to jump out any second


----------



## nissan11

That's a cool lake. I just caught some cats myself this AM for breakfast.

I also built the J-hooks today and finished my squat rack at the work gym.


----------



## Viduus

nissan11 said:


> I also built the J-hooks today and finished my squat rack at the work gym.



I’m disappointed those aren’t 2x4s! OSHA would be proud of your proper reinforcement lol.


----------



## nissan11

Yeah I have a big pile of them at work and thought I might as well use them. I built that whole rack without spending a dollar. It was whatever I could scavenge.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> .



Well at least the beer isn’t making you a fatass lol

Looking great..have a blast!!!


----------



## nissan11

jennerrator50 said:


> Well at least the beer isn’t making you a fatass lol
> 
> Looking great..have a blast!!!


That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.



man I hope not lol I’m sure you deserve it..but hey...glad I do:32 (20):


----------



## Jin

You should have your cock out with that face and pose. 

What at a tease.


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> You should have your cock out with that face and pose.
> 
> What at a tease.



It's out. I accidentally had the camera angle too high.


----------



## nissan11

Working on my secret gym at work.


----------



## Jin

How much does that tire weigh?


----------



## nissan11

Not enough. I'd estimate 375 lbs


----------



## nissan11

Friendly arachnid.


----------



## nissan11

Me and the crew.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> Me and the crew.



Awesome pic!!!!!!


----------



## nissan11

I hope this counts as recovery work.


----------



## nissan11

Leg day


----------



## Jin

It also serves as a gallows. 

Mon- leg day
tues- bench
wed- hanging
Thursday- off
fri- deads


----------



## nissan11

****ed


----------



## KINGIV

okay so I found this.


----------



## KINGIV

yup yup yup yup yup yup


----------



## KINGIV

Those are 45 Long Colt holes just in case anyone is wondering LOL


----------



## KINGIV

I killed that thing to get to this thing.


----------



## KINGIV

only to find that this had happened.


----------



## KINGIV

Does anyone think that this will work? smh  my life just feels kind of ****ed lmao!!!!


----------



## KINGIV

I only went out there to do this shit.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27177-Transdermal-cardarine!
 on a positive note I did find 10 milliliters of Tren and about 5 ml test and a whole  bunch of pins I forgot all about LOL
 oh and some Dianabol too.


----------



## KINGIV

is it just me or does everyone else feel like their life is a video game just filled with obstacles to figure your way out of hahaha!  I just said **** it and start drinking some beer LOL seriously though any advice on the connectors for the batteries would be much appreciated really don't want to have to buy another digital scale that was a good one.


----------



## Gadawg

Nissan11?  What is your job?  Looks like DNR in the SE maybe?  My degree is in wildlife bio so I have lots of friends who run a lot of controlled burns.


----------



## nissan11

KINGIV said:


> is it just me or does everyone else feel like their life is a video game just filled with obstacles to figure your way out of hahaha!  I just said **** it and start drinking some beer LOL seriously though any advice on the connectors for the batteries would be much appreciated really don't want to have to buy another digital scale that was a good one.



The terminal protector will help keep the acid neutralized.


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> Nissan11?  What is your job?  Looks like DNR in the SE maybe?  My degree is in wildlife bio so I have lots of friends who run a lot of controlled burns.



I'm a wildlife forester for a state wildlife agency. I manage state owned land. I do a lot of prescribed burning and wildfire surpression.


----------



## Gadawg

nissan11 said:


> I'm a wildlife forester for a state wildlife agency. I manage state owned land. I do a lot of prescribed burning and wildfire surpression.



Which state?


----------



## nissan11

You ask a lot of questions...it makes me suspicious.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> You ask a lot of questions...it makes me suspicious.



Name of your first girlfriend and/or SSN?


----------



## nissan11

I live in NC.


----------



## KINGIV

nissan11 said:


> I live in NC.



 I know you looked familiar LOL


----------



## Gadawg

Haha. No I just have friends who do exactly what you do. One is the main Red Cockaded Woodpecker biologist for Ga. Thought we might know some of the same people and it looked like you were burning longleaf in the pic so knew that the range of possible areas was limited.


----------



## Gadawg

Your mother's maiden name is not necessary.


----------



## nissan11

We probably do. We have about 150 breeding pairs on our land.


----------



## Gadawg

USFS has been doing a lot of burning in the N ga mtns this year to control the white pines. Giant helicopter burns like 5k acres at a time. Really cool to see. Wish they could burn twice a year to keep these ticks in check. Theyre unreal this year. All the bears Ive been seeing are bald from the ass backwards.


----------



## jennerrator

Yea buddy...perfect place to live......


----------



## Elivo

Till it falls into the ocean!!! LOL enjoy the game Jenn!!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Till it falls into the ocean!!! LOL enjoy the game Jenn!!



LMAO....never gonna happen while I'm alive...thanks...did...Angels winners!!!!


----------



## Robdjents

Had fire training last night...one of the evolutions i was a truck operator so was able to get a cool shot of the guys ready to make entry.

View attachment 5926


----------



## nissan11

Need some rain


----------



## Jin

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Beezy

nissan11 said:


> Need some rain



Clearly rain is needed, but that’s still an awe-inspiring picture.


----------



## nissan11

Ut oh


----------



## Solomc

nissan11 said:


> Ut oh



Ummmm ain’t you supposed to be controlling the fires? Lol

and how bout selling me that little atc70 in the background


----------



## nissan11

Can't do it, that's my pit racer. I put an e-start 125m motor in it.


----------



## bplebo75

Work flow..


----------



## nissan11

Snack


----------



## Elivo

Almost there!!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> View attachment 6005
> View attachment 6005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there!!



lol...I assume you’re not driving..Sorry dear but I’d be at the beach in 20 mins

Hope you guys have a great vacation!


----------



## Elivo

Still 40 miles from where we are staying, and no I’m not driving lol


----------



## KINGIV

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...I assume you’re not driving..Sorry dear but I’d be at the beach in 20 mins
> 
> Hope you guys have a great vacation!



 Why would you let such a good thing go to waste? Get your ass out there lol


----------



## Elivo

The back yard


----------



## jennerrator

KINGIV said:


> Why would you let such a good thing go to waste? Get your ass out there lol



Lol.....been here over 30 years..it’s no biggie...it’s like going in the backyard..hahahaha


----------



## jennerrator

I’ll post some pics from my AK trip..maybe some bears...moose’s for sure...lmao :32 (20):


----------



## automatondan

Not quite live, but a few days ago on the Au Sable River.... Too bad I accidentally snapped my fly rod in half...
View attachment 6013

Yes, thats a bald eagle flying by.


----------



## nissan11

automatondan said:


> Not quite live, but a few days ago on the Au Sable River.... Too bad I accidentally snapped my fly rod in half...
> View attachment 6013
> 
> Yes, thats a bald eagle flying by.



I hear ya Bill Dance.


----------



## Robdjents

Cards game about to start 

View attachment 6017


----------



## Rhino99

Robdjents said:


> Cards game about to start
> 
> View attachment 6017



Who's managing lol


----------



## Robdjents

Rhino99 said:


> Who's managing lol



Onenof the bench coaches I believe


----------



## Robdjents

View attachment 6035


New kayak yak was sitting at my front door just in time for this weekend...going to run up in the creeks of mark Twain lake during the day fly fishing for smallmouth then fishing for crappie in the lake during the evening.


----------



## automatondan

Mid deadlift pump....
View attachment 6036


Edit: just realized you cant see anything in that tiny ass pic. Sorry.

View attachment 6038


----------



## jennerrator

^^^^^ why that pic in this thread??


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> ^^^^^ why that pic in this thread??



He’s attending church in that photo!

The short ceilings make you look twice as big. Looking pretty huge though.


----------



## automatondan

jennerrator50 said:


> ^^^^^ why that pic in this thread??



Idk... It was a live pic when I posted it, so I posted it in the live picture thread... Probably should have posted it up in the member pics, but oh well.


----------



## nissan11

Visiting my buddy in STL.


----------



## jennerrator

Life is goooood :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator




----------



## Elivo

WOW, that is some awesome pics. Beautiful scenery up there, just amazing!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Lol..thanks dear..I just sent you a PM that I posted them...it’s beautiful here..even in the winter 

Hoping I can get a bear but moose shouldn’t be an issue LOL


----------



## Jin

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol..thanks dear..I just sent you a PM that I posted them...it’s beautiful here..even in the winter
> 
> Hoping I can get a bear but moose shouldn’t be an issue LOL



Bow or rifle?


----------



## jennerrator

Jin said:


> Bow or rifle?



lol..pic dear..no killing im my blood :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

I cant picture hunting a bear with a bow, what if you just piss  him off LOL!!


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> I cant picture hunting a bear with a bow, what if you just piss  him off LOL!!



Uncle Ted is disappointed!


----------



## jennerrator

Ok...starter..lmao


----------



## stonetag

jennerrator50 said:


> Ok...starter..lmao
> 
> View attachment 6057


I just chased one of them gangly legged dudes out of the local cemetery the other day, cool critters though!


----------



## stonetag

Fuk faces, do you think you can fit another bullet hole in these Historic place signs? Christ, gun ownership at its finest,


----------



## Gadawg

Elivo said:


> I cant picture hunting a bear with a bow, what if you just piss  him off LOL!!



Isnt that why we lift weights?


----------



## jennerrator

stonetag said:


> Fuk faces, do you think you can fit another bullet hole in these Historic place signs? Christ, gun ownership at its finest,



Fuuuuckin assholes for sure ....and you should see certain signs off the freeway here...been replaced a million times due to shots!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Oh yea....best burger place here!:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

Damnit Jenn, now I want a burger!


----------



## Jin

Lunch. Half a kilo of sashimi. 

View attachment 6060

That oyster is the size of both my fists combined.


----------



## jennerrator

Jin said:


> Lunch. Half a kilo of sashimi.
> 
> View attachment 6060
> 
> That oyster is the size of both my fists combined.



Nice!!! I love having Japanese food homemade everyday on vacation


----------



## Elivo

Jin said:


> Lunch. Half a kilo of sashimi.
> 
> View attachment 6060
> 
> That oyster is the size of both my fists combined.



Damn that looks good


----------



## jennerrator

Ok...just love the green....:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

Thats a lot of green, looks great Jenn


----------



## jennerrator

Lol..chillin like a villain :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol..chillin like a villain :32 (20):
> 
> View attachment 6083



Careful, youre on vacation, you dont want to over exert yourself too much :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Careful, youre on vacation, you dont want to over exert yourself too much :32 (18):




Exactly...lmfao..unfortunately my life everyday is like a vacation


----------



## jennerrator

Omfg...finally....lol!


----------



## NbleSavage

Careful to not get run up on by one of those  They'll put a hurt on ye! Great view though!


----------



## stonetag

NbleSavage said:


> Careful to not get run up on by one of those  They'll put a hurt on ye! Great view though!


Those guys will stomp you guts out, especially a momma!
 Freakishly strong animal.


----------



## jennerrator

Totally lol I love seeing though..don’t get that in Cali:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Omfg...finally....lol!
> 
> View attachment 6084
> View attachment 6085



Mobile big ass protein LOL


----------



## jennerrator

Lol...love it.....at the airport


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...love it.....at the airport



I’ve been in that situation before. You feel like an idiot and thankfully I realized it before going through security.

Another time I forgot that I had a knife on me while rushing for a business trip. After explaining that, they found an antenna in my laptop bag. It was a portable amateur radio antenna but it sure didn’t go over well.

I was an idiot and deserved it.


----------



## jennerrator

Viduus said:


> I’ve been in that situation before. You feel like an idiot and thankfully I realized it before going through security.
> 
> Another time I forgot that I had a knife on me while rushing for a business trip. After explaining that, they found an antenna in my laptop bag. It was a portable amateur radio antenna but it sure didn’t go over well.
> 
> I was an idiot and deserved it.



lol...I’ve never had an issue thank god but shit happens..we don’t have signs like that in LAX..that’s why I had to take a pic!!


----------



## Chillinlow

Viduus said:


> I’ve been in that situation before. You feel like an idiot and thankfully I realized it before going through security.
> 
> Another time I forgot that I had a knife on me while rushing for a business trip. After explaining that, they found an antenna in my laptop bag. It was a portable amateur radio antenna but it sure didn’t go over well.
> 
> I was an idiot and deserved it.



wierd I carry all types of electronics and never once been questioned


----------



## Viduus

Chillinlow said:


> wierd I carry all types of electronics and never once been questioned



Im sure if I only had the antenna they wouldn’t have cared one bit. It showed up as a pointy object after the knife was found. They ended up letting me through but I’m not sure I deserved to be cleared lol.


----------



## nissan11

Lowering a bench.


----------



## nissan11

Almost done.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Chillinlow

Blow up doll classic


----------



## nissan11

Day 2 with no power


----------



## nissan11

Tree came down in the yard last night.


----------



## Straight30weight

Telling the dog to eff off early this morning


----------



## nissan11

Day 3 with no power but swoll doesn't take breaks for a hurricane.


----------



## Robdjents

View attachment 6391

View attachment 6392


Pic of dinner one night on the trip and heres one of my old man landing a Rainbow..


----------



## DevilDoc87

You’re dead to me. :32 (9):

Side note, my buddy down in Louisiana maxes out within hours two days in a row on red fish.. they were massive


----------



## Robdjents

DevilDoc87 said:


> You’re dead to me. :32 (9):
> 
> Side note, my buddy down in Louisiana maxes out within hours two days in a row on red fish.. they were massive



Ive been down there once catching redfish...lots of fun!


----------



## nissan11

My local tire shop let me add this to my gym.
I weighed it. Anyone want to guess?


----------



## DevilDoc87

275
10charz


----------



## nissan11

The one on the left is 255. The one on the right is 530.


----------



## DevilDoc87

Yep that’s a big fkin tire lol


----------



## Seeker

love tire flips. It's a great pump


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Gadawg

nissan11 said:


> .



Nice!  Did the spike interrupt your bank robbing or you got him on the way home?


----------



## nissan11

I was hunting state game lands and wanted to make sure nobody shot me from the neck up.


----------



## Gadawg

nissan11 said:


> I was hunting state game lands and wanted to make sure nobody shot me from the neck up.



I can sure understand that


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Flyingdragon

nissan11 said:


> .





Nissan has wood


----------



## Straight30weight

nissan11 said:


> .


That’s rad dude


----------



## nissan11

I need more space heaters.


----------



## nissan11

Struttin' home from the barn to pound some stones


----------



## nissan11

This is turning into the live Nissan11 thread. **** it.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Beedeezy

Two things:
1. I love the fact you buy all your weight from estate sales.
2. I live in Florida, bro it's not that cold.


----------



## nissan11

I finally bought some knee wraps


----------



## Grizzly911

nissan11 said:


> .





That's fukking awesome, that will never break!


----------



## bubbagump

Christmas. Decorations up


----------



## Gadawg

Stud of a reindeer there!


----------



## The Tater

Gadawg said:


> Stud of a reindeer there!



X2 on bullwinkle


----------



## nissan11

3rd breakfast


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> 3rd breakfast



No more beer?????????


----------



## nissan11

Stones are my go-to during cutting season.


----------



## Gadawg

God I miss drinking in the morning. I just dont miss having to drink in the morning.


----------



## nissan11

That is what I want to avoid. I have never felt like I had to drink but for the last year I have been drinking 7 days a week. 
This year I am not drinking Mon-Thur.


----------



## nissan11

Mobility on MLK day


----------



## jennerrator

nice eyes.......................lol


----------



## Chillinlow

nissan11 said:


> Stones are my go-to during cutting season.



Did you just watch the ranch on Netflix and make the excutive
decsion to go to stones ?!


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Mobility on MLK day



Edward Norton on PCP


----------



## John Ziegler

nissan11 said:


> Stones are my go-to during cutting season.



that is the most disgusting refrigerator grate ive ever seen 

spray a little bleach on there before the bubonic plague starts hatching 

ew !


----------



## Gadawg

Chillinlow said:


> Did you just watch the ranch on Netflix and make the excutive
> decsion to go to stones ?!



I dont know what the stones reference is but that show is phucking terrible.


----------



## Chillinlow

Gadawg said:


> I dont know what the stones reference is but that show is phucking terrible.



keystones... the last season they switch beer.

And to each their own their is a lot of humor most wont get unless you are from the area it’s based out of....


----------



## Gadawg

I bet Ive drank 10k of those ****in things.


----------



## Chillinlow

Felt like this the other day


Givin i was on elliptical I had already done what weights the hotel had


----------



## Chillinlow

Instead of beer treat yourself to this guys sorry for the sideways pic, love ice cream and for a low fat ice cream this stuff tastes pretty good plus the 20g of protein


----------



## nissan11

Chillinlow said:


> Did you just watch the ranch on Netflix and make the excutive
> decsion to go to stones ?!


Never heard of it. Is that a movie?


----------



## nissan11

nissan11 said:


> Never heard of it. Is that a movie?


Oh is that the show with Ashton Kusher?


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Jin

I’m glad our relationship is limited to the Internet.


----------



## nissan11

We are just one PL meet away.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> We are just one PL meet away.



I’m comforted by the fact I live on the opposite side of the globe. But if you do come visit you’ll need to BYO Keystone.


----------



## nissan11

Don't get too comfortable. I am mobile.


----------



## Chillinlow

nissan11 said:


> Oh is that the show with Ashton Kusher?



Yea it’s not bad if you grew up that area it all makes sense


----------



## Rhino99

Cottage cheese with pineapple


----------



## Flyingdragon

^^^^^^ That looks good, better than a pop tart


----------



## Rhino99

Believe I or not, it is good lol
I tried cottage cheese last year and almost puked.
I tried it again about a month ago, a different brand (friendship) and it was pretty good by itself.
I then tried mixing in apple butter which made it better but then tried pineapple and it's freaking good.
Not like eating a box of pop tarts but definitely healthier and gets the protein in.


----------



## burtle1987

The wood rack is awesome 


 I had some red elm logs milled over the summer

I had one log turned into all 5x5's and the other log I had milled into 4x4's so now I have an idea on what to do with them! 

May end up building a wooded rack like Nissans


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

I am racing a rainy half marathon this morning. Gotta protect these nips.


----------



## nissan11

Snacks


----------



## Gadawg

Gotta stay hydrated.  Have fun!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Gadawg

Badass man!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> .



Is this a job pic???


----------



## nissan11

Yes it is.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> Yes it is.



I'm jealous...looks fun!


----------



## nissan11

It is fun as long as the fire stays where it is supposed to.

Hell, it is kinda fun even when it doesn't.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> It is fun as long as the fire stays where it is supposed to.
> 
> Hell, it is kinda fun even when it doesn't.



So are you an actual Firefighter? Or isn't a land type thing?


----------



## DeltaWave

nissan11 said:


> Yes it is.


 So much respect to you.


----------



## nissan11

jennerrator said:


> So are you an actual Firefighter? Or isn't a land type thing?


I'm a Wildlife Forest Manager. For about six months of the year my job is prescribed burning public land almost every day. We do have a lot of wildfires that we try to handle ourselves. Our busiest wildfire season starts in two weeks and runs through the end of April.

This is a cool pic I took a couple years ago.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> I'm a Wildlife Forest Manager. For about six months of the year my job is prescribed burning public land almost every day. We do have a lot of wildfires that we try to handle ourselves. Our busiest wildfire season starts in two weeks and runs through the end of April.
> 
> This is a cool pic I took a couple years ago.



Wow...fucckin awesome!!!! I bet that's a damn great job! I'd love it!!!


----------



## Gadawg

View attachment 7481


Not sure if anybody else is obsessed with this stuff like I am but figured it's worth posting.  Did a godawful off trail bushwhack to my favorite ridge near my cabin yesterday.  It's pretty brutal.  1400 vertical feet in about two miles.  Anyway, some wild pigs had recently rooted up a little place on the very top and I started seeing chipped quartz pieces (debitage) right away so I started looking real close.  Pulled up that biggest point almost immediately.  

Im very obsessed with past cultures so point hunting is something Im always doing.  Any exposed soil is worth a look but ridge tops and flat places near water are usually best.  These three date to middle archaic period about 6000 years ago.  

Ive amassed a significant collection over the years but never saw a place as rich as this one.  If I could dig and sift that area I bet Id find thousands.


----------



## hulksmash

Gadawg said:


> View attachment 7481
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody else is obsessed with this stuff like I am but figured it's worth posting.  Did a godawful off trail bushwhack to my favorite ridge near my cabin yesterday.  It's pretty brutal.  1400 vertical feet in about two miles.  Anyway, some wild pigs had recently rooted up a little place on the very top and I started seeing chipped quartz pieces (debitage) right away so I started looking real close.  Pulled up that biggest point almost immediately.
> 
> Im very obsessed with past cultures so point hunting is something Im always doing.  Any exposed soil is worth a look but ridge tops and flat places near water are usually best.  These three date to middle archaic period about 6000 years ago.
> 
> Ive amassed a significant collection over the years but never saw a place as rich as this one.  If I could dig and sift that area I bet Id find thousands.



I was going to say those look like Middle Woodland, with the outer 2 looking like early stage heads. I don't care to collect arrowheads, but you know I'm a nerd.

Nice, awesome find!


----------



## hulksmash

nissan11 said:


> I am racing a rainy half marathon this morning. Gotta protect these nips.



Scary-your kitchen is EXACTLY like mine in that area. Thought it was my kitchen lol


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> View attachment 7481
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody else is obsessed with this stuff like I am but figured it's worth posting.  Did a godawful off trail bushwhack to my favorite ridge near my cabin yesterday.  It's pretty brutal.  1400 vertical feet in about two miles.  Anyway, some wild pigs had recently rooted up a little place on the very top and I started seeing chipped quartz pieces (debitage) right away so I started looking real close.  Pulled up that biggest point almost immediately.
> 
> Im very obsessed with past cultures so point hunting is something Im always doing.  Any exposed soil is worth a look but ridge tops and flat places near water are usually best.  These three date to middle archaic period about 6000 years ago.
> 
> Ive amassed a significant collection over the years but never saw a place as rich as this one.  If I could dig and sift that area I bet Id find thousands.


I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Gadawg

nissan11 said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours.




Let me get a picture of the bar I built.  It's perfect except for it gets zero use anymore


----------



## Gadawg

View attachment 7482


Loved it.  And now Im sober......


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> View attachment 7482
> 
> 
> Loved it.  And now Im sober......


That is very cool.


----------



## Gadawg

View attachment 7483


Typical mix of stuff.  Mostly quartz and largely archaic.  In this pick you can see some triangles, morrow mtns, a waller knife, various drills and scrapers, etc.  

i only have a few true arrowheads and one great example of what must be a point for some type of dart.  Obsidian with a dalton base.  Whole thing would fit on your pinky nail.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Gadawg

nissan11 said:


> That is very cool.



Thanks.  Salvaged the cedar from an old barn on a hunting lease.


----------



## Gadawg

Man thats an awesome collection!  Where have you found most of em?  It's hugely diverse.


----------



## Gadawg

Damn!  Is that a clovis in the top right of the middle pic?


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> Damn!  Is that a clovis in the top right of the middle pic?


I do not know. I have not done a lot of research on projectile points themselves.
Most of these points were found by my grandparents on their old farm in High Point, NC at the location that is now downtown. I have added a couple dozen from the piedmont of NC. All points came from within a couple hours of the Uwharrie Mountains which I am sure you are aware was the 'grocery store' of rhyolite for prehistoric and native american cultures all up and down the east coast.
I have spent a lot of time recreating in the Uwharries and it is amazing to see the flakes literally everywhere. 
On most hill tops you would not be able to take a step without touching several flakes.
Most archaeologists believe that groups would make the trip from all over and camp on the hills. They would spend a few weeks working down pieces of rhyolite into rough points to reduce the weight then carry them back to where they came, where they would then spend lengths of time finishing them. That is why there are so many flakes and so many points with mistakes in the Uwharries. They would work a point and if they made a mistake and took too big a flake off they would toss it over their shoulder and start with another.


----------



## Gadawg

Yeah.  What people dont realize is just how many humans were really living in the Americas prior to European arrival.  By the time anyone actually began exploring here our "first contact" diseases had already swept across both continents leaving only remnant populations.  There were very active trade routes all over North America and good workable material was one of the most highly sought after "goods".  

Thats very cool man.  Thanks for posting.  Btw- Im nearly positive that's a clovis.  An extremely old and highly sought after point.  Valuable even.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## jennerrator

nissan11 said:


> .




Have one one for me dear!!!!!


----------



## nissan11

I'm not doing another one of these.


----------



## Jin

You got beat by two chicks. I’d give up too if I were you.


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> You got beat by two chicks. I’d give up too if I were you.


They were female ostriches.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> They were female ostriches.



So you wanted to **** them AND they beat you. Tisk tisk.


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> So you wanted to **** them AND they beat you. Tisk tisk.


I was after those eggs.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> I was after those eggs.



Always tryin to fertilize women’s eggs. 

That’s our Nissan.


----------



## automatondan

Jin said:


> You got beat by two chicks. I’d give up too if I were you.



Dude, I happen to know a nationally ranked competitive female runner, and she is FUKKING CRAZY. She beats 95% of the men out there and 1000% of the folks on this board haha.


----------



## automatondan

Nice job dude. Great pace!


----------



## Jin

automatondan said:


> Dude, I happen to know a nationally ranked competitive female runner, and she is FUKKING CRAZY. She beats 95% of the men out there and 1000% of the folks on this board haha.



Man, we are even friends IRL and you don’t understand my humor? And you think I am a Chauvinist?

I am Jack’s crying insides.


----------



## Straight30weight

automatondan said:


> Dude, I happen to know a nationally ranked competitive female runner, and she is FUKKING CRAZY. She beats 95% of the men out there and 1000% of the folks on this board haha.


To be fair......jacked up dudes on roids don’t run anywhere


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> So you wanted to **** them AND they beat you. Tisk tisk.


It takes at least 3 men to **** an ostrich


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> It takes at least 3 men to **** an ostrich



I know. I was there.


----------



## Rhino99

Jin said:


> I know. I was there.




In an ostrich costume?


----------



## Gadawg

Ostriches are delicious


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Ostriches are delicious



Yep. Gotta go down on them first to get the ole’ cloaca moist.


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> Yep. Gotta go down on them first to get the ole’ cloaca moist.




Youre always so considerate!


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin’s a giver


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Long

There is still snow on the ground here.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7673


----------



## Texan69

Long said:


> There is still snow on the ground here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7673


Dang it’s currently 91 degrees where I am haha


----------



## Long

Texan69 said:


> Dang it’s currently 91 degrees where I am haha



I spent some time in Texas. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Texan69

Long said:


> I spent some time in Texas. I enjoyed it.



It’s a great state for sure


----------



## snake

We were just talking about how great dogs are. I don't even get out of the car and I'm being welcomed home by my two.


----------



## nissan11

This sucks


----------



## Rhino99

What happened?
Wasnt it you that had an accident like 6 months ago?


----------



## nissan11

Rhino99 said:


> What happened?
> Wasnt it you that had an accident like 6 months ago?


I had an accident about a year ago. 

The other driver ran a stop sign in this incident.


----------



## Cslogger515

Getting back to work finally. gettting the Jeep ready.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Gadawg

You dont see those guys too often.  Nice!

I spent opening weekend down in some SW GA longleaf lands.  Had my eyes peeled for an indigo the whole time.  Still havent seen one


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> You dont see those guys too often.  Nice!
> 
> I spent opening weekend down in some SW GA longleaf lands.  Had my eyes peeled for an indigo the whole time.  Still havent seen one


I would love to see an indigo!


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> .



Um, that’s a strange looking turtle. What kind is it?


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> Um, that’s a strange looking turtle. What kind is it?


It is a northern pine turtle.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> It is a northern pine turtle.


 He looks poisonous..... is he?


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> He looks poisonous..... is he?


No, it is nonvenomous.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .



Even if I was 100% sure that it was non-venomous.... **** THAT!!! It'll still eat your face! :32 (11):


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> He looks poisonous..... is he?



As far as I am aware there is no such thing as a poisonous snake


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> As far as I am aware there is no such thing as a poisonous snake



:32 (15): Just poisonous, hurtful words! Ha!

You venomous prick

And you had better be able to explain to someone the difference between the two!!!


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> :32 (15): Just poisonous, hurtful words! Ha!
> 
> You venomous prick
> 
> And you had better be able to explain to someone the difference between the two!!!



There you go.


----------



## Straight30weight

This is why I prefer the hood. The only snakes are the ones walking around on 2 feet.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> This is why I prefer the hood. The only snakes are the ones walking around on 2 feet.



You certainly don’t live in the hood anymore mr. hot tub.


----------



## Gadawg

I heard he still sports his doo rag most days though


----------



## Straight30weight

Represent mother ****ers


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> You certainly don’t live in the hood anymore mr. hot tub.


I’ll be opening the pool tomorrow if you’d like to come by for a swim and some champagne.


----------



## nissan11

Transplanting milkweed to my yard.


----------



## Gadawg

Trying to attract butterflies?


----------



## nissan11

Gadawg said:


> Trying to attract butterflies?


Yes


----------



## nissan11

Live last night, 250 acres. I suspect arson.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

https://youtu.be/bqCBOSXssHk


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

One bar straight. Moving on to another.


----------



## BigGameHunter

What are you securing the bar to the jack stands with?

or are you fastening the ends to something I see the chain but would like more details 

nice squat rack btw


----------



## nissan11

BigGameHunter said:


> What are you securing the bar to the jack stands with?
> 
> or are you fastening the ends to something I see the chain but would like more details
> 
> nice squat rack btw


I use chains to hold the bar to the beam. After a few presses the links create prints on the wood and it is easy to 'fit' the chain to the beam the same way every time so that it is always consistent for the measuring of the press height.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> .


this is from vigorously masterbating right?


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> this is from vigorously masterbating right?


I call it furious masterbation.


----------



## snake

Saturday morning hunt.






Little guy didn't know I was 7 yards away.


----------



## nissan11

Weird shaped sweat mark I left on the floor today doing lunges...


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## chicago311

tried  don't work... :32 (11):


----------



## chicago311

looks like you had a boner when you fell with all that weight   :32 (19):


----------



## gymrat827

Mini gr n wife’s rat dog I’ve turn into a nut job

Gardening now

Mini that looks like gr

Mrs gr


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

That’s a nice little set up.


----------



## gymrat827

We didn’t notice him til we had push the boat off from the pier

Me n my bro we’re smoking n literally saw him 4 ft hissing n getting ready to battle

We both paddled or kicked to swim the boat to shore cuz I knew he’d attack before getting wet

Than once we beached it, he just stayed in the front of the boat.


----------



## German89

Bumping this thread! Since snake reminded me of the picture I took. 

This is from yesterday.


----------



## snake

I can't one up ya on cubic feet per second German so I'll try natures beauty. 

This was a family walk last week  that the wife said was a mile up and a mile back. There's no GPS in this location but going by average walking time, it was a total of about 7 miles. Well worth it but it was pushing dark when we got back to the car.

Best part, we saw about 5 other humans the entire time.


----------



## German89

snake said:


> I can't one up ya on cubic feet per second German so I'll try natures beauty.
> 
> This was a family walk last week  that the wife said was a mile up and a mile back. There's no GPS in this location but going by average walking time, it was a total of about 7 miles. Well worth it but it was pushing dark when we got back to the car.
> 
> Best part, we saw about 5 other humans the entire time.



Thats a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Gibsonator

breakfast :32 (20):
https://imgur.com/a/XV9oydr


----------



## CJ

snake said:


> I can't one up ya on cubic feet per second German so I'll try natures beauty.
> 
> This was a family walk last week  that the wife said was a mile up and a mile back. There's no GPS in this location but going by average walking time, it was a total of about 7 miles. Well worth it but it was pushing dark when we got back to the car.
> 
> Best part, we saw about 5 other humans the entire time.



That's where I want to live!


----------



## Seeker

View attachment 9545


My hike today high up above the freeway.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Some pan seared and oven cooked T bones.


----------



## Bobbyloads

gymrat827 said:


> Mini gr n wife’s rat dog I’ve turn into a nut job
> 
> Gardening now
> 
> Mini that looks like gr
> 
> Mrs gr



whats up with some of that green? Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads

Spending time with my best friend. Well he’s watching you tube and I’m watching him lol


----------



## German89

Seeker said:


> View attachment 9545
> 
> 
> My hike today high up above the freeway.



Imagine how fast you'd get to work right now?


----------



## German89

Bobbyloads said:


> Spending time with my best friend. Well he’s watching you tube and I’m watching him lol
> View attachment 9547


We went nearly a year without YOUTUBE.  I hate all those youtubers.  It was seriously starting to affect how my son acts and I despised it.

Since lock down.  I gave in finally 3 days ago.  But we agreed to MAYBE every other day. Depending on attitude.


----------



## rawdeal

Yours or his?


----------



## Bobbyloads

German89 said:


> We went nearly a year without YOUTUBE.  I hate all those youtubers.  It was seriously starting to affect how my son acts and I despised it.
> 
> Since lock down.  I gave in finally 3 days ago.  But we agreed to MAYBE every other day. Depending on attitude.



lol I always talk about starting a YouTube channel with him to make that YouTube money those people are paid. Stupid little Ryan kid that does toy reviews $16 mil last year.


----------



## Gibsonator

Bobbyloads said:


> lol I always talk about starting a YouTube channel with him to make that YouTube money those people are paid. Stupid little Ryan kid that does toy reviews $16 mil last year.



I have had the thought about 1,000 times to start my own gymfukkery type channel. 
i could seriously produce content on the daily with the idiocracy that goes down at my gym lol.


----------



## German89

Bobbyloads said:


> lol I always talk about starting a YouTube channel with him to make that YouTube money those people are paid. Stupid little Ryan kid that does toy reviews $16 mil last year.



I fucn hate that kid.

I honestly hate all those youtubers.  I refuse to buy anything those twerps promote.  And I hate how they act. God. This is a rant in its self

Anyways.. reading to my son. Doing laundry



https://banks-nearme.com/axis-bank-near-me


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## German89

I think snaps been following my convos.. 

German with the sani.. have jameson whiskey and zinc tea in my cup and gotta write my journal. Fell off the last few days- have to do better


----------



## snake

nissan11 said:


> .



That dog is like, "You go kill yourself on that, I'm staying right here."

I recall the old Big Red 300's and doing a face plant with one of those. Nothing fast, just fooling around as a teen but damn you come off those quicker than you get on.


----------



## simplesteve

**** just got done helping the mother in law. Ever year we grow alot of our own food, she's getting in her 70's and bending down picking weeds is difficult so she wanted a raised garden. 

So had to drive around the field and find these railroad ties.... 

... And place 150 of these bricks...


----------



## Bobbyloads

Gibsonator said:


> I have had the thought about 1,000 times to start my own gymfukkery type channel.
> i could seriously produce content on the daily with the idiocracy that goes down at my gym lol.



you just gotta get a shit load of footage first then edit it and then put out content regularly to truck the YouTube algorithm and it will automatically throw you in so people see there is a method to this been studying it it’s 100% doable I just don’t know how to edit videos otherwise would of done it by now


----------



## snake

Turkey, ducks and chickens were interested in today's back workout.


----------



## German89

snake said:


> Turkey, ducks and chickens were interested in today's back workout.



Birds dont discriminate, eh


----------



## Boytoy

Dog favorite way to pass time


----------



## German89

This morning post cardio

Actually my drive in... there are so many does, it's stupid. 





Yous may need your reading glasses to see it 

And puzzle time. Teacher asked us to do a puzzle.

My son's puzzle. Cute movie if you havent seen it. I cried. 




He picked this one for me. I am neutral about this film.


----------



## rawdeal

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 9581
> 
> 
> Dog favorite way to pass time



Reminds me of an old joke about Uga, the UGA mascot, doing that to himself at Halftime of a Georgia football game.

Seated in the audience watching are Floyd+Bubba, 2 redneck fans .......

Floyd:  WISH I could do that!

Bubba:   oooh, he'd BITE you! .......  (stolen from the late, great Lewis Grizzard)


----------



## Robdjents

Gonna take the old beast out today..not letting this virus keep me down!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

Here I am admiring my new rack after a great leg sesh. My dog took the pic.


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 9614
> 
> 
> Gonna take the old beast out today..not letting this virus keep me down!


Where are you taking that 01 400ex?


----------



## NbleSavage

Cheers to yer dog, Jents!


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Where are you taking that 01 400ex?



A private offroad place i know they had an even this weekend


----------



## nissan11

My milkweed garden and dog fence.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> My milkweed garden and dog fence.



What do milkweed do?


----------



## nissan11

They are host plants for monarch butterflies, a declining species.


----------



## nissan11

Fives


----------



## German89

so... can i come over?

i'll so a fair trade.. i'll meal prep if i can use your weight room?


----------



## nissan11

german89 said:


> so... Can i come over?
> 
> I'll so a fair trade.. I'll meal prep if i can use your weight room?



f'kin deal!


----------



## simplesteve

On the shitter at work.


----------



## Beserker

You’re brave, my ass cheeks stay at least 18” from that seat.  I usually do the “reverse Heisman” pose and hope for the best.


----------



## snake

Morning breakfast per Germans request.


----------



## German89

snake said:


> Morning breakfast per Germans request.



Oh maannnn..


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## German89

Blood work time. Motherfukers didn't open til 8am. How dare they


----------



## nissan11

Is that a pig or a rabbit?


----------



## CJ

Emotional support Stuffie?


----------



## ComeBacKid85

It’s a mouse?


----------



## German89

nissan11 said:


> Is that a pig or a rabbit?
> 
> 
> ComeBacKid85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a mouse?
Click to expand...




CJ275 said:


> Emotional support Stuffie?



yup... sometimes those kunts hurt me. and leave me all bruised and then i look like a junkie for a few days.


----------



## RISE

nissan11 said:


> .



Love that view bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

Brother Snake, coming in hot! Noice!




snake said:


> Morning breakfast per Germans request.


----------



## Texan69

snake said:


> Morning breakfast per Germans request.



That looks amazing brother.


----------



## Beezy

Trying to beat the rain with these burgers.


----------



## snake

Hey Bee, no open flame? How do they come out?


----------



## snake

Homemade turkey parm with  cheese tortellini. The gravy is homemade but NFW am I taking the time do the tortellini.


----------



## Beezy

snake said:


> Hey Bee, no open flame? How do they come out?



I haven’t had anything on the griddle that wasn’t delicious. Cooks a lot of food fast too, but it’s useless in a decent wind without the lid that can hang off the back. That does not come with it, so you have to add $70 to the initial price if you want one.


----------



## German89




----------



## DieYoungStrong

German89 said:


>



What the hell is that? Are you feeding the squirrels or is that all you can eat?


----------



## German89

DieYoungStrong said:


> What the hell is that? Are you feeding the squirrels or is that all you can eat?



My son eats like a squirrel.  

It's an all you can eat home.  

I'll make.  You eat?


----------



## CJ

German89 said:


>



Are those Tyrannosandwichus Rexs?


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Are those Tyrannosandwichus Rexs?



Indeed they are lol


----------



## German89

As long as its dino shaped


----------



## Texan69

View from the end of my run today


----------



## nissan11

Merica representing at the press party


----------



## Flyingdragon




----------



## Robdjents

Garden coming in nicely


----------



## Robdjents

Why things go sideways? Lol..heres one not upside down


----------



## Bobbyloads

After lunch break at the gym


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## DEADlifter

Sweet setup nissan


----------



## Grizzly911

nissan11 said:


> .



That's a big-ass power rack, Nissan!


----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 9891
> 
> 
> Garden coming in nicely



I'm guessing that you live below the equator?


----------



## Beserker

A beautiful day at the Trump Winery.

View attachment 9993


View attachment 9994


View attachment 9995


----------



## Robdjents

CJ275 said:


> I'm guessing that you live below the equator?



Haha took me a second to the joke


----------



## nissan11

I gave mother earth reps this morning on this day of rest and beers.


----------



## Boytoy

20+LBS of protein!


----------



## Flyingdragon

Sandwich time.....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hate you sooooooo much fd


----------



## Beserker

Cucumbers on the cockmeat sammich? Nice add.


----------



## CJ

Flyingdragon said:


> Sandwich time.....



Excuse me, waitress! There seems to be some hairs in my sandwich. :32 (6):


----------



## simplesteve

Had to drive down to Wisconsin today and pick up a bunch of illegal fireworks for the 4th, decided to take a detour through Minneapolis and check out some of the buildings. 










Lots of boarded up shops, and plenty more burned down that I didn't get photos of, but I was expecting worse, also I dont know the area too well and didn't feel like driving around blindly , especially with the weekend violence and shit brewing.


----------



## Gibsonator

looks nice Steve we are on the next flight out to vacation there :32 (19):


----------



## German89

simplesteve said:


> Had to drive down to Wisconsin today and pick up a bunch of illegal fireworks for the 4th, decided to take a detour through Minneapolis and check out some of the buildings.
> 
> Lots of boarded up shops, and plenty more burned down that I didn't get photos of, but I was expecting worse, also I dont know the area too well and didn't feel like driving around blindly , especially with the weekend violence and shit brewing.



That's so sad.  I feel bad for those business owners.


----------



## German89

That's 8 splendas. Thank you


----------



## German89

Birthday breakfast


----------



## nissan11

Would eat.


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Birthday breakfast



Happy birthday Baby Girl!


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Happy birthday Baby Girl!



My birthday was in march.

It's my sons bday silly!


----------



## snake

Ok, it's a live picture thread but I'm adding a vid. That's Thor, our 9 month old Pit/black Lab and his new found playmate Barbie.


----------



## Iron1

Barbie is a weird name for bacon

Wait, it's short for barbecue isn't it you clever sob?


----------



## German89

Iron1 said:


> Barbie is a weird name for bacon
> 
> Wait, it's short for barbecue isn't it you clever sob?



Yes. Lmao

Whatd you call it?


----------



## nissan11

I get it. That was clever.


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Yes. Lmao
> 
> Whatd you call it?



“Chris P. Bacon”


----------



## Bobbyloads

German89 said:


> Birthday breakfast



happy birthday!


----------



## Bobbyloads

Bobbyloads said:


> happy birthday!




well I kept reading lol happy b day to your son


----------



## German89

Kofta - middle eastern dish





Yes. I went a little over board with the water melon





Some treats 





I'm hoping someone else took pictures because I didnt have time to.

We had ice cream cake. I ate so much of it.  I still feel like shit


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10113


A beautiful day in the Blue Ridge here in Va.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Happy Birthday German!


----------



## German89

Flyingdragon said:


> Happy Birthday German!


Lol the kids bday. Mine was in march!


----------



## Flyingdragon

Happy Birthday German


----------



## German89

Flyingdragon said:


> Happy Birthday German



I dont know who that is. I do not want him bringing any kind of butter.


----------



## nissan11

Yesterday.


----------



## German89

nissan11 said:


> Yesterday.



All I am thinking about is,  how you got ice out the freezer. Now I am wondering if you have some sorta "hack" on catching fish.


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10123


Upper Rose River Falls


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10124


lower Dark Hollow Falls


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10125


one tired lil doggie


----------



## tinymk

A fun day in the mountains above our house.  Wildlife photography and fishing for rainbows. 
View attachment 10127
View attachment 10128


----------



## nissan11

German89 said:


> All I am thinking about is,  how you got ice out the freezer. Now I am wondering if you have some sorta "hack" on catching fish.


Of course I do but I can't give away all of my secrets.


----------



## white ape

a picture from my Father’s Day hike a couple weeks back. 45 degrees at the trail head at 830am. Super windy. Majority of hike was above tree line.


----------



## BrotherIron

white ape said:


> View attachment 10130
> 
> 
> 
> a picture from my Father’s Day hike a couple weeks back. 45 degrees at the trail head at 830am. Super windy. Majority of hike was above tree line.



Beautiful... That looks like it would be a fun hike.  Someday...


----------



## Gibsonator

garage gym fun house mirrors up 
$48 for 120 6x6 mirrors super easy.
View attachment 10131


View attachment 10132


View attachment 10133


edit wtf is with this sideways posting shit, anyone know how to fix that???


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Gibsonator said:


> garage gym fun house mirrors up
> $48 for 120 6x6 mirrors super easy.
> View attachment 10131
> 
> 
> View attachment 10132
> 
> 
> View attachment 10133
> 
> 
> edit wtf is with this sideways posting shit, anyone know how to fix that???



mine keeps doing it too idk what’s going on.


----------



## Gibsonator

Thatgoodfellow said:


> mine keeps doing it too idk what’s going on.



shit's weak


----------



## Jin

Gibsonator said:


> garage gym fun house mirrors up
> $48 for 120 6x6 mirrors super easy.
> View attachment 10131
> 
> 
> View attachment 10132
> 
> 
> View attachment 10133
> 
> 
> edit wtf is with this sideways posting shit, anyone know how to fix that???



Is your wife wearing a onesie?

Edit your photo on your phone. Can be any edit at all, then save it. It’ll come out right side up. 

I usually just crop the picture slightly. 

This is fixes the bug.


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Is your wife wearing a onesie?
> 
> Edit your photo on your phone. Can be any edit at all, then save it. It’ll come out right side up.
> 
> I usually just crop the picture slightly.
> 
> This is fixes the bug.



yes i made her change from the booty shorts cause all the neighbors werr playing cornhole outside lol, and thanks i'll try that


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Is your wife wearing a onesie?



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Is your wife wearing a onesie?
> 
> Edit your photo on your phone. Can be any edit at all, then save it. It’ll come out right side up.
> 
> I usually just crop the picture slightly.
> 
> This is fixes the bug.



Something wrong with wearing a onesie jin?


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Something wrong with wearing a onesie jin?



Not at all. I require a peekaboo flap, however.


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Not at all. I require a peekaboo flap, however.
> 
> View attachment 10134



For you?!!!?!


----------



## Seeker

My perfect holiday weekend away from all the madness. Nothing but peace. Some serious 4 wheeling to.


----------



## German89

One side is Canada
Other side is USA


----------



## Skullcrusher

View attachment 10137

white orb at local cemetary

I went on a ghost tour for Halloween. I took pictures at all the locations. I got lots of these orbs and other stuff too.


----------



## joeyirish777

Skullcrusher said:


> View attachment 10137
> 
> white orb at local cemetary
> 
> I went on a ghost tour for Halloween. I took pictures at all the locations. I got lots of these orbs and other stuff too.



that orb is a reflection of your flash.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Lots of reflections then...
View attachment 10139


----------



## white ape

Orbs and vortex’s are real. And they will drain your camera and car battery quick as shit. 

ive messed around in cemeteries in my youth....


----------



## John Ziegler

this guy lives in the backyard, weve been seeing him randomly for awhile. He keeps getting bigger though. May need to relocate him soon. 

View attachment 10142


----------



## Flyingdragon

Happy Birthday German!


----------



## German89

Flyingdragon said:


> Happy Birthday German!


Thank you

Shall i redirect you to my intro thread?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27548-German-(thirsty-ni-b-b-as-GTFIH)?p=605259#post605259


----------



## white ape

German89 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Shall i redirect you to my intro thread?



no need to act like a diva


----------



## German89

white ape said:


> no need to act like a diva



pardon me.  i am just trying to keep things organized here... 

really he can post where he feels.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Happy Monday evening German!!!


----------



## German89

Flyingdragon said:


> Happy Monday evening German!!!



Good Tuesday Morning FD!


----------



## nissan11

Hi. It is Tuesday.


----------



## German89

nissan11 said:


> Hi. It is Tuesday.


Tuesday July 2nd 2020

Almost pumpkin season!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

German89 said:


> Tuesday July 2nd 2020
> 
> Almost pumpkin season!!!!!!



Or 7th, but who's counting? :32 (20):


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Or 7th, but who's counting? :32 (20):



Yup. WOW. I saw seven on my phone but i guess i am still stuck on the second.  Jesus.

Fuk this life mannn... my days are all a blurr


----------



## Skullcrusher

View attachment 10146


Mantis hanging out on foundation.


----------



## Texan69

Seeker said:


> View attachment 10135
> 
> 
> My perfect holiday weekend away from all the madness. Nothing but peace. Some serious 4 wheeling to.




Very nice! I’d kill for that set up


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Gonna try my hand at cooking some wagyu today. I hope it doesn’t let me down.


----------



## Boytoy

Got chicken


----------



## Boytoy

Try fish today!!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 10253
> 
> 
> Try fish today!!




it’s been hot as hell here where I live or I’d be fishing more.


----------



## German89

Boytoy said:


> View attachment 10253
> 
> 
> Try fish today!!


Is there a reason why the pole is between your toe?


----------



## Boytoy

German89 said:


> Is there a reason why the pole is between your toe?



Am in a kayak.  Have to improvise


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

German89 said:


> Is there a reason why the pole is between your toe?




He is catering to your foot fetish.


----------



## Boytoy

Thatgoodfellow said:


> it’s been hot as hell here where I live or I’d be fishing more.



Is 85 and windy.  Perfect


----------



## German89

Thatgoodfellow said:


> He is catering to your foot fetish.



LMFAO

I remember POB had a foot fetish.  He'd drool any time I said I did deadlifts barefoot. 

I like beards though.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## German89

Blood work time


----------



## Boytoy

German89 said:


> Blood work time



Stuffed rabbit concealing a battery operated one


----------



## German89

Boytoy said:


> Stuffed rabbit concealing a battery operated one



It's a fukin mouse!

Trump never gave me batteries today.


----------



## white ape

Boytoy said:


> Stuffed rabbit concealing a battery operated one



looked like it might be a little wet with snail trails


----------



## German89

white ape said:


> looked like it might be a little wet with snail trails



DYS!!!

They're making fun of MOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Trump

Yours is petrol driven



German89 said:


> It's a fukin mouse!
> 
> Trump never gave me batteries today.


----------



## white ape

Trump said:


> Yours is petrol driven




Vroom vroom


----------



## German89

Yous are FAUCKED!

It takes diesel, thank you very much.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Looks like a mouse to me. 

I control the remote for the mouse and the rabbit. G knows what I say goes.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## BigGameHunter

nissan11 said:


> .



nice set up


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Beserker

Damn son.  That’s gonna leave a mark.


----------



## CJ

Walk it off.


----------



## Jin

Toes and fingers grow back.....


----------



## Trump

message hulksmash he will sort that right out with a load of tren and some super glue 



nissan11 said:


> .


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10359


Phase 1 of operation Waterfall Paradise has begun.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

visiting Colorado Springs for the first time and I don’t think I’m gonna leave. This was after the hike to the top of 7 Falls.


----------



## nissan11

Thatgoodfellow said:


> View attachment 10361
> 
> 
> visiting Colorado Springs for the first time and I don’t think I’m gonna leave. This was after the hike to the top of 7 Falls.



Nice! How long was the hike?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

nissan11 said:


> Nice! How long was the hike?



there was 224 stairs at the base which was the hardest part surprisingly then it was about 20 min up then back and then another path that was about 10 min up and down. 

My plan is to go back and hike the Barr trail on pikes peak. I believe that’s around 8 hours.


----------



## DOOM

My Garden!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

DOOM said:


> View attachment 10371
> 
> 
> My Garden!



heyyy speaking of Colorado haha.


----------



## DOOM

Thatgoodfellow said:


> there was 224 stairs at the base which was the hardest part surprisingly then it was about 20 min up then back and then another path that was about 10 min up and down.
> My plan is to go back and hike the Barr trail on pikes peak. I believe that’s around 8 hours.


Manitou incline!  Yeah bro I have done a 5 hour in and out on the bar trail. It’s no joke and the first 2-3 hours is very exposed. Supposedly there is cabins you can reserve near the top.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Ya I wanted to do the manitou incline but you had to call and reserve a time with the current situation and I never got around to it. Manitou was a cool town though.

I know they have a bad weather cabin closed to the top of pikes peak. I still need to do some research and convince my buddies to come do it with me.


----------



## Robdjents

Really loving the new gym..


----------



## Grizzly911

Robdjents said:


> Really loving the new gym..
> View attachment 10396



It looks pretty spacious over there. How many square feet is that?


----------



## Robdjents

Grizzly911 said:


> It looks pretty spacious over there. How many square feet is that?



its actually pretty small but its got everything


----------



## John Ziegler

Robdjents said:


> its actually pretty small but its got everything



thats what she said


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ziiiiiingo
.


----------



## tinymk

Spend a couple days in Yellowstone. Snowed quite a bit while we were there.  
Took a few photos
View attachment 10410
View attachment 10411
View attachment 10412
View attachment 10413
View attachment 10414


----------



## Jin

tinymk said:


> Spend a couple days in Yellowstone. Snowed quite a bit while we were there.
> Took a few photos
> View attachment 10411



Does that bear have a collar on it?

great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinymk

Jin said:


> Does that bear have a collar on it?


yes he was collared and tracked by the rangers in the park. Almost all of the problem grizzlies are collared in Yellowstone.  He was a nice boar, good sized.  He surprised me. I saw him below us in a canyon and kinda try and guess where he was gonna come up and out and he ended up about 20 feet from me.  Never even looked at me.


----------



## Jin

tinymk said:


> yes he was collared and tracked by the rangers in the park. Almost all of the problem grizzlies are collared in Yellowstone.  He was a nice boar, good sized.  He surprised me. I saw him below us in a canyon and kinda try and guess where he was gonna come up and out and he ended up about 20 feet from me.  Never even looked at me.



Yeah, bear was probably too nervous to catch eye contact with the likes of you!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> .



Going on a rampage soon?


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> Going on a rampage soon?
> 
> View attachment 10415


I built this to carry all the doves I am going to shoot Saturday.


----------



## white ape

Jin said:


> Going on a rampage soon?
> 
> View attachment 10415



is that from the Colorado deal? Did you watch the documentary on Netflix about that event?


----------



## Jin

white ape said:


> is that from the Colorado deal? Did you watch the documentary on Netflix about that event?



yes, and I don’t blame the guy per se. that’s a hell of a way to go
out. 

haven’t seen the Netflix


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> .



Copperhead?


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> Copperhead?


Cotton mouth


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Cotton mouth



Gotcha...here they are more blacked out and have alot less pattern thats why i was curious...was this at your place?? If so fuk that lol


----------



## nissan11

Yep that's in my driveway. First one I have seen all year.


----------



## Robdjents

Damn not cool


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .



Glad I don't live there, my dumb ass would absolutely try to catch it.


----------



## Jin

All I see is a big bottle of whiskey!!!!!


----------



## Beserker

Busch Gardens Williamsburg is a ghost town.
View attachment 10489


View attachment 10490


I love it.


----------



## Jin

Starry morning sky.


----------



## Robdjents

Gym time


----------



## Flyingdragon

How romantic



Jin said:


> Starry morning sky.
> 
> View attachment 10497
> 
> View attachment 10498


----------



## Robdjents

Shopping day


----------



## Flyingdragon

I see some sex toys in that cart




Robdjents said:


> View attachment 10515
> 
> 
> Shopping day


----------



## Beserker

View attachment 10516

phase 2 of operation waterfall paradise in full effect


----------



## tinymk

For the outdoor lovers on the board.  Fall has begun here in the mountains, with the changing of the Aspen Trees.  Starting from a bright green till fall then turning to a bright yellow, red and orange.  
The snow will start soon above our home.


----------



## snake

tinymk said:


> For the outdoor lovers on the board.  Fall has begun here in the mountains, with the changing of the Aspen Trees.  Starting from a bright green till fall then turning to a bright yellow, red and orange.
> The snow will start soon above our home.



Our trees are just about to turn. We will have a few nice weeks after that until a good early Nov. storm turns everything brown for 5 months. I don't mind the cold but fuuk dat snow.

Archery is right around the corner and the trail cam has nothing to get excited about on it. Can't wait on the big shooter if none are there to be had. Small 6 maybe the only option. Passed on too many last year for a big 8 that went nocturnal 2 weeks in and ended up empty-handed for the first time in many years.


----------



## CJ

Very thankful that I don't work in an office. 

Edge of the Berkshire mountains in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## Grizzly911

CJ275 said:


> Very thankful that I don't work in an office.
> 
> Edge of the Berkshire mountains in Western Massachusetts.



Are you sitting in your big rig, cj?


----------



## CJ

Grizzly911 said:


> Are you sitting in your big rig, cj?



Yes, but I did pull over for the pics. :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter

That's awesome CJ.


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 10565

View attachment 10566


Another day in one if my offices

I like your office better CJ


----------



## Flyingdragon

FD going to lunch


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Very thankful that I don't work in an office.
> 
> Edge of the Berkshire mountains in Western Massachusetts.



Damn Mass is nice my wife keeps wanting to go there and check out Salem she's all into that creepy shit


----------



## ATLRigger

German89 said:


> I fucn hate that kid.
> 
> I honestly hate all those youtubers.  I refuse to buy anything those twerps promote.  And I hate how they act. God. This is a rant in its self
> 
> Anyways.. reading to my son. Doing laundry


The mom on Ryan’s toys was convicted of shoplifting from jcpenney in her college days.  And seriously that’s got to be the ugliest family.  But they’re filthy rich.


----------



## nissan11

A few pics from my dune trip to oklahoma last week.


----------



## Jin

Front porch 6:30am. No filter.


----------



## Boytoy

Jin said:


> Front porch 6:30am. No filter.
> 
> View attachment 10585




That fence around a garden? 

 Very pretty and peaceful looking


----------



## Jin

Boytoy said:


> That fence around a garden?
> 
> Very pretty and peaceful looking



field for the chickens. Have 16 currently. 

The property was a working farm previously. Way too much land for our needs in terms of growing food, but much, much smaller than farms in the US. We rent out the 7 rice paddy fields and only use 1/6 veggie fields. They’re about 1/4 of a football field each. 

It’s an amazing place. So quiet and beautiful. 
When the conditions are good you can sit outside underneath a decent view of the Milky Way  overhead.


----------



## Boytoy

Man that sounds awesome


----------



## wilkinkc

At our campsite


----------



## nissan11

You live there?


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> You live there?



Assuming you are talking about me, then....

Yes, I live in a tiny valley in the boonies in Japan.


----------



## nissan11

GTFO. Tell me your story. Are you in love? What do you do for work?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Back to normal life . I feel bad for the Nazi Democrat states that are imprisoned by communist bastards


----------



## Texan69

Fredericksburg Texas enjoying the hill country and Boerne Texas where they have the first black rifle coffee shop location had to go check it out


----------



## wilkinkc

last weekend camping for the year. Wish I could rotate picture on phone lol


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## snake

Can't beat the Pocono's this time of year with her rolling hills and mix of evergreens and hardwoods.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> .



You should go fist fight a bear. Or challenge him to a game of spades.


----------



## nissan11

If I fight a bear I might...bearly...escape with my life.


----------



## DarksideSix

Getting some practice in before all the snow starts hitting.


----------



## nissan11

What kind of setup is that? I've never seen a rifle on a tripod.


----------



## DarksideSix

nissan11 said:


> What kind of setup is that? I've never seen a rifle on a tripod.



You mean the rifle or the Tripod?  

The rifle is directly clamped to the Tripod via an arca rail.


----------



## nissan11

I mean why are you using a tripod? Are you standing when you shoot? I don't see how it would be very stabil or practical.


----------



## DarksideSix

nissan11 said:


> I mean why are you using a tripod? Are you standing when you shoot? I don't see how it would be very stabil or practical.



Lol. Don’t take this the wrong way, but you don’t shoot a lot of long range do you?

I Tripod is very stable. Plenty of instances where you would/should shoot off a tripod. 

1 example is as a Hunter our in the field. A lot of times there’s a lot of vegetation on the ground that you need to be above to see your target. 

It all comes down to proper fundamentals.


----------



## nissan11

I shot a deer at 60 yards 4 years ago. Does that count?


----------



## DarksideSix

nissan11 said:


> I shot a deer at 60 yards 4 years ago. Does that count?



Hahahahaha. No. 

But meat is meat.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## wilkinkc

We outchea


----------



## Jin

5 minutes from the house. 




Probably the single best photo I’ve ever taken. No filter or manipulation


----------



## Robdjents

New mobile blind.  
My kid has to pose next to everything lol


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## permabulker

I don’t think there’s anything I hate more than Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart on the same screen.


----------



## permabulker

Jin said:


> 5 minutes from the house.
> 
> View attachment 10752
> 
> 
> Probably the single best photo I’ve ever taken. No filter or manipulation



what part of japan are you from? It’s such a. Beautiful place, when there’s no earthquakes..


----------



## Maijah

Jin said:


> 5 minutes from the house.
> 
> View attachment 10752
> 
> 
> Probably the single best photo I’ve ever taken. No filter or manipulation



Jin that's beautiful. I will travel to Japan before it gets too late. The history and architecture and the ruins underwater, I NEED so see them in person.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jin said:


> 5 minutes from the house.
> 
> View attachment 10752
> 
> 
> Probably the single best photo I’ve ever taken. No filter or manipulation



Me being a newer member, I'm unfamiliar with what brought you to Japan. May I ask? That's beautiful and God can I sleep on your couch. I'll pay rent!


----------



## Trump

He on the FBI’s most wanted list



FlyingPapaya said:


> Me being a newer member, I'm unfamiliar with what brought you to Japan. May I ask? That's beautiful and God can I sleep on your couch. I'll pay rent!


----------



## stonetag

Trump said:


> He on the FBI’s most wanted list


 Ha, Had something to do with the Silk Road didn't it?


----------



## stonetag

Notice yellow sign, sometimes people just don't get it, so you gotta say like it is!


----------



## Robdjents

More pics of my new place


----------



## Robdjents

Time to get me a buck hopefully!
Little bit of rain this morning but it just stopped so they may still move!


----------



## BrotherJ

Homeboy here just chilling right outside my house


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> field for the chickens. Have 16 currently.
> 
> The property was a working farm previously. Way too much land for our needs in terms of growing food, but much, much smaller than farms in the US. We rent out the 7 rice paddy fields and only use 1/6 veggie fields. They’re about 1/4 of a football field each.
> 
> It’s an amazing place. So quiet and beautiful.
> When the conditions are good you can sit outside underneath a decent view of the Milky Way  overhead.



Very nice Jin. I’m impressed. Simple country livin; lovin’ it.


----------



## The Phoenix

DarksideSix said:


> Lol. Don’t take this the wrong way, but you don’t shoot a lot of long range do you?
> 
> I Tripod is very stable. Plenty of instances where you would/should shoot off a tripod.
> 
> 1 example is as a Hunter our in the field. A lot of times there’s a lot of vegetation on the ground that you need to be above to see your target.
> 
> It all comes down to proper fundamentals.



I’ve always though the tripod help keep steady for shooting long distance.  Similar to a camera.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## BrotherJ

nissan11 said:


> .



Your dog must have a crazy Wilks score.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good morning from 20' up a tree in Louisiana.


----------



## Rhino99

Beautiful...


----------



## Jin

First snow of the year!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Eight mile road . Slim shadys block


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning

EEEEE!!! That excites me.
When I was 14 I asked my uncle for a rock from Detroit for Christmas because I thought there was a chance Marshall would have walked near it LOL.

I'm not any less of a Stan today.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

snake said:


> Can't beat the Pocono's this time of year with her rolling hills and mix of evergreens and hardwoods.



Ever been to a race there at Pocono?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Just at work tonight


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Out walking to grab some eggs for tommorows breakfast


----------



## nissan11

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> View attachment 11073
> 
> Out walking to grab some eggs for tommorows breakfast


I

I'd go total ripskie on my trike out there.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> I
> 
> I'd go total ripskie on my trike out there.


 -----------


----------



## nissan11

https://youtu.be/87fDlI2WOwY


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

I think you need a bigger ramp........


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> .



Love the new avatar.


----------



## nissan11

What the..


----------



## Flyingdragon

Look at those nips :32 (16):


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .



Was that a PR!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## John Ziegler

nissan11 said:


> .



you've put on some good gains there, you still natty ?


----------



## nissan11

Natty light, creatine and whey.


----------



## John Ziegler

John Ziegler said:


> you've put on some good gains there, you still natty ?



Looks good on you High 5


----------



## John Ziegler

flashback 87ish playing a gig at the skate park when tony hawk and all those guys were kids 

thats me holdin the mic.

View attachment 11082


----------



## nissan11

John Ziegler said:


> flashback 87ish playing a gig at the skate park when tony hawk and all those guys were kids
> 
> thats me holdin the mic.
> 
> View attachment 11082


Are you Kid Rock?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning

Not EXACTLY a live picture, but my son was getting into photography so I got him a fancy camera and asked him to take pictures of some of my toys ....




I have this nerd shelf with my model DeLorean , action figures, comic con pics ect , and he snapped this little gem for me :32 (16):


----------



## snake

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Not EXACTLY a live picture, but my son was getting into photography so I got him a fancy camera and asked him to take pictures of some of my toys ....



Photography is getting to be a dying art with everyone having a cell phone. Being able to snap a selfie does not make one a photographer so encourage him if he enjoys!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Jin




----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> View attachment 11086
> 
> View attachment 11087



What prefecture are you in? Fujieda-shi? Maybe central Honshu....?


----------



## Jin

The Phoenix said:


> What prefecture are you in? Fujieda-shi? Maybe central Honshu....?



Hiroshima prefecture


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> Hiroshima prefecture



涼しい


----------



## The Phoenix

Kakkoi


----------



## Flyingdragon

*お尻を食べる      
*
.......................
​


----------



## Jin

Flyingdragon said:


> *お **尻**を食べる *
> 
> .......................
> ​



I’m not sure how we say that in Japanese. I’m not even sure I know who to ask.


----------



## Jin

The Phoenix said:


> 涼しい



this mean cool as in temperature. 



The Phoenix said:


> Kakkoi



there you go.


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> this mean cool as in temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> there you go.



I realized it when I heard it.


----------



## Flyingdragon

LOL....Dont be scared, ask any older asian lady...




Jin said:


> I’m not sure how we say that in Japanese. I’m not even sure I know who to ask.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## CJ

^^^That dog shit on your seat!!! :32 (20):


----------



## nissan11

It's vomit. She got car sick and I love her for it.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> It's vomit. She got car sick and I love her for it.



I thought it was a chicken strip!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## BrotherJ

Went out bird hunting today and to put the new GSP through his paces - 12 birds in total so not bad. Cover was poor and almost no wind, but all around good trip considering.


----------



## Flyingdragon




----------



## The Phoenix

BrotherJ said:


> View attachment 11124
> 
> 
> Went out bird hunting today and to put the new GSP through his paces - 12 birds in total so not bad. Cover was poor and almost no wind, but all around good trip considering.



Bird’s the word. Is that what you selected or did you lottery to see what you could get?


----------



## nissan11

BrotherJ said:


> View attachment 11124
> 
> 
> Went out bird hunting today and to put the new GSP through his paces - 12 birds in total so not bad. Cover was poor and almost no wind, but all around good trip considering.



Were those wild birds or were you on a place that releases them?


----------



## BrotherJ

nissan11 said:


> Were those wild birds or were you on a place that releases them?



Not wild - my uncle has a membership to the gun club there and it's about 1300 acres. They raise the birds then release them and then you pick your zone and go do your thing. He hunts wild birds up north but we had some new shooters today and it was just a quick trip out.


----------



## The Phoenix

BrotherJ said:


> Not wild - my uncle has a membership to the gun club there and it's about 1300 acres. They raise the birds then release them and then you pick your zone and go do your thing. He hunts wild birds up north but we had some new shooters today and it was just a quick trip out.



That sounds like fair sport.


----------



## tinymk

Getting some cardio in the high mountains.  5 miles this morning cross country skiing, squats were yesterday nice to work some of the sting out.


----------



## CJ

tinymk said:


> Getting some cardio in the high mountains.  5 miles this morning cross country skiing, squats were yesterday nice to work some of the sting out.
> View attachment 11127



Are you wearing BobbyLoads lifting mittens? :32 (20):


----------



## tinymk

LOL CJ! 
Hopefully BL is not missing a pair..it was a balmy 22 degrees and snowing today at 8,000ft.


----------



## nissan11

A caliper started sticking on me today.


----------



## Jin

Snowy here. More forecasted.


----------



## nissan11

Jin said:


> Snowy here. More forecasted.
> 
> View attachment 11175
> View attachment 11176
> View attachment 11177


A snow puppy!!!!


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> A snow puppy!!!!



Only one in the family who likes snow more than I do.


----------



## BrotherJ

Ha, that last pic of him (her?) fording through the snow is hilarious.


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ275 said:


> Are you wearing BobbyLoads lifting mittens? :32 (20):



Damn I missed me getting ripped on smh


----------



## BrotherJ

Went for an ice swim today - a little bracing but not too bad honestly. Had to break through some of the ice and dove in


----------



## Jin

BrotherJ said:


> View attachment 11190
> 
> 
> Went for an ice swim today - a little bracing but not too bad honestly. Had to break through some of the ice and dove in



After you get out, what happens? I could see this being great if there were a sauna/hot tub nearby. 

Pretty hard core.


----------



## BrotherJ

Jin said:


> After you get out, what happens? I could see this being great if there were a sauna/hot tub nearby.
> 
> Pretty hard core.



Dry off and walk back to the truck trying not to freeze my ass off - honestly it's better in the water once you get out it sucks. A hot tub nearby would be awesome. If I had money I would invest in a cold/hot bath combo.


----------



## Gadawg

I love that stuff!  Real Wim Hoff shit!


----------



## nissan11

Installing a drain crossing.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> Installing a drain crossing.


Now, how'd you go and get yourself into this kind of situation ?


----------



## nissan11

Thats not asituation. Its simply where I had to go to set the concrete slabs in place. I never came close to getting stuck.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> Thats not asituation. Its simply where I had to go to set the concrete slabs in place. I never came close to getting stuck.


 Do you think youre driving a monster truck? :32 (18):


----------



## nissan11

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Do you think youre driving a monster truck? :32 (18):


A monster truck can't hang.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

The Welcome center of Mississippi outside my Security building tonight raining and cold here


----------



## Texan69

Bullseye Forever said:


> The Welcome center of Mississippi outside my Security building tonight raining and cold here



nice. You’re in the security business?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Texan69 said:


> nice. You’re in the security business?



Yes I’m a City Cop part time and Security Enforcement Officer the other half


----------



## DarksideSix

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I’m a City Cop part time and Security Enforcement Officer the other half



Nice!!


----------



## Beserker

Mary’s Rock
3494’


----------



## Jin

Beserker said:


> View attachment 11240
> 
> 
> Mary’s Rock
> 3494’



Uncle Manny’s rock


----------



## The Phoenix

Beserker said:


> View attachment 11240
> 
> 
> Mary’s Rock
> 3494’



Is this in Greenland ?


----------



## John Ziegler

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I’m a City Cop part time and Security Enforcement Officer the other half



just blocked the shit out of you 

jk :32 (18):


----------



## Beserker

The Phoenix said:


> Is this in Greenland ?



No, Virginia sometimes looks other worldly.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

John Ziegler said:


> just blocked the shit out of you
> 
> jk :32 (18):



Just blocked me ,for what reason?


----------



## John Ziegler

Bullseye Forever said:


> Just blocked me ,for what reason?



because you are one of them (police) 

just kidding though, my dad was lasd for many years


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## John Ziegler

nissan11 said:


> .



Mike Tyson is gunna kill you for this


----------



## Bullseye Forever

John Ziegler said:


> because you are one of them (police)
> 
> just kidding though, my dad was lasd for many years



Lol! Don’t worry I don’t tell anything half the force is on juice plus where I live no cops really care snd there’s several cops sell the stuff so I’m cool


----------



## Texan69

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol! Don’t worry I don’t tell anything half the force is on juice plus where I live no cops really care snd there’s several cops sell the stuff so I’m cool



same, half the guys I work with are on stuff whether it be trt or ugl stuff. The other half don’t care or don’t even know what steroids are. 
the only ones who care is an alphabet agency


----------



## The Phoenix

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol! Don’t worry I don’t tell anything half the force is on juice plus where I live no cops really care snd there’s several cops sell the stuff so I’m cool



Same with military. I showed them how to stay below radar.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Texan69 said:


> same, half the guys I work with are on stuff whether it be trt or ugl stuff. The other half don’t care or don’t even know what steroids are.
> the only ones who care is an alphabet agency



Yes sire your right


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## DEADlifter

Freddy's Strawberry


----------



## Robdjents

Burned old building getting ready for new shop


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Apparently I can't figure how to post an image.
Dinner
Filet, two types squash and bell pepper and purple sweet potato tossed in olive oil, sea salt, cracked pepper, cayenne and brown sugar. Sea salt cracked pepper for filet and veggies.

Oh butter and garlic for steak towards the end.
https://ibb.co/60zD9RX
https://ibb.co/k1WxjrD


----------



## Jin

Good looking dinner Fappaya. 

Tonight’s chow. I usually don’t eat this healthy. I promise.


----------



## Hinderluck

Looks delicious! I'm craving right now.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Good looking dinner Fappaya.
> 
> Tonight’s chow. I usually don’t eat this healthy. I promise.
> 
> View attachment 11335



That fish looks so sad. :32 (7):

Cheer up little guy!!!


----------



## BrotherJ

CJ275 said:


> That fish looks so sad. :32 (7):
> 
> Cheer up little guy!!!



I wonder if he's doing any better?


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> That fish looks so sad. :32 (7):
> 
> Cheer up little guy!!!





BrotherJ said:


> I wonder if he's doing any better?



I asked. He won’t answer.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> I asked. He won’t answer.
> 
> View attachment 11336



Probably has Covid


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> I asked. He won’t answer.
> 
> View attachment 11336



You don’t eat the fish  heads? That’s the best part!


----------



## Trump

especially the cheeks



The Phoenix said:


> You don’t eat the fish  heads? That’s the best part!


----------



## The Phoenix

Trump said:


> especially the cheeks



Yes; one for madame and one for you.


----------



## Jin

The Phoenix said:


> You don’t eat the fish  heads? That’s the best part!



I assure you the only edible part left is the eyeballs which I usually don’t eat. All the flesh under the head cartridge is gone. I also love a good crispy fish tail.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Jin said:


> Good looking dinner Fappaya.
> 
> Tonight’s chow. I usually don’t eat this healthy. I promise.
> 
> View attachment 11335


 Did you steal some poor kids gold fish?

Come on, get a man one! :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Did you steal some poor kids gold fish?
> 
> Come on, get a man one! :32 (18):



Street carp LOL


----------



## Gadawg

Point I found on the chattahoochee national forest while doing some scouting last week.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Im a big fossil and archaeology hunter when the fishing season is over. These are my best finds this year. 

(I had to haul that 60lb sandstone rock shin deep in mud for about 45 minutes in summer heat to take it home. 2ft square)

https://imgur.com/gallery/TINHifx


----------



## Gadawg

Very cool. Im big into point hunting. Not sure how many I have but it is several hundreds.


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Very cool. Im big into point hunting. Not sure how many I have but it is several hundreds.



Arrowheads?


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> Arrowheads?




Yes, but typically theyre not actual arrowheads. Most points you find in north america are atlatl points, scrapers, and knives. Bows and arrows werent much of a thing here until pretty recent history.


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Yes, but typically theyre not actual arrowheads. Most points you find in north america are atlatl points, scrapers, and knives. Bows and arrows werent much of a thing here until pretty recent history.



I have some in great condition at home. If you want them I’ll send them to you next time I’m in the states.


----------



## Gadawg

I appreciate it Jin but I gotta find em myself. Love searching for the damn things. 


Do people do that type of thing in Japan?  I dont know any of the stone age history of that country.


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> I appreciate it Jin but I gotta find em myself. Love searching for the damn things.
> 
> 
> Do people do that type of thing in Japan?  I dont know any of the stone age history of that country.



No idea about Japan’s primitive past.

They’re at home in Philly and were given to me by a friend who finds them.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Jin said:


> No idea about Japan’s primitive past.
> 
> They’re at home in Philly and were given to me by a friend who finds them.


Samurai swords and ninja stars galore duhhh. :32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> No idea about Japan’s primitive past.
> 
> They’re at home in Philly and were given to me by a friend who finds them.




Im always surprised youre from Philadelphia and still a great person.


----------



## Flyingdragon

You should see Jin eating a Philly Cheese Steak with a chopstick in the nude :32 (16):




Gadawg said:


> Im always surprised youre from Philadelphia and still a great person.


----------



## Gadawg

Flyingdragon said:


> You should see Jin eating a Philly Cheese Steak with a chopstick in the nude :32 (16):




Ill pay for that video


----------



## Jin

Gadawg said:


> Im always surprised youre from Philadelphia and still a great person.



Thanks for this. I took a screenshot. :32 (18):


----------



## The Phoenix

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Samurai swords and ninja stars galore duhhh. :32 (20):



Yes and Jin is the Ninja Master


----------



## Trump

I want to see jin eat a philli steak sandwich with chop sticks please xx


----------



## Trump

He doesn’t even have to be nude x


----------



## Trump

A thong will do leopard skin


----------



## Beserker

Afternoon hike to the top of Bearfence.  A brisk 15 degrees at 3600’.


----------



## Jin

Beserker said:


> View attachment 11347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon hike to the top of Bearfence.  A brisk 15 degrees at 3600’.



Your dogs face captures my sentiments while reading half the posts on this board.


----------



## Beserker

He eye rolls and scoffs at me all day... just asked him to hold still for a few seconds and that’s what I get.  Spoiled ass cheese loving muhfuka


----------



## Bro Bundy

Florida says fuk the covid


----------



## Beserker

Bro Bundy said:


> Florida says fuk the covid



We were there on vacation for a week before Christmas.... Daytona, Orlando, and Clearwater... definitely beats here. 




Lunchtime


----------



## Flyingdragon

Girl that just left my crib this morning, dont be jelly


----------



## CJ




----------



## DEADlifter

Holy shit bro!  Be safe.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Rigger mAh shoes


----------



## Robdjents

Cardio.....


----------



## MrInsensitive

FlyingPapaya said:


> Rigger mAh shoes


Hell yes!! Shopping for some of those as we speak. I love weightlifting shoes. These are niiiicee bro.


----------



## CJ

MrInsensitive said:


> Hell yes!! Shopping for some of those as we speak. I love weightlifting shoes. These are niiiicee bro.



I wouldn't recommend weightlifting in those. :32 (18):


----------



## MrInsensitive

Oh snap. What’s wrong with them? Any thoughts on the new Romano’s 3’s? $100 and they look awesome. What’s your experience with weightlifting shoes CJ?


----------



## CJ

MrInsensitive said:


> Oh snap. What’s wrong with them? Any thoughts on the new Romano’s 3’s? $100 and they look awesome. What’s your experience with weightlifting shoes CJ?



I believe he's wearing cycling shoes. I've always used Adidas Adipowers, never tried the Romaleos. I had foot surgery, so one's a bit wider, and Nike sneakers were always too tight, so I never tried their lifting shoes.

I had a short stint as a Weightlifter, and I found them to be quite sturdy. I used the crappy Reebok lifters also, don't recommend those. 

Here's what I use...


----------



## MrInsensitive

Thanks bro. I’m gonna try those first before dropping a bill on the cool kid shoes. I need to know they’re reliable.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

yes cycling shoes :32 (19):
i think my squat shoes are adidas powerlift 2


----------



## CJ

MrInsensitive said:


> Thanks bro. I’m gonna try those first before dropping a bill on the cool kid shoes. I need to know they’re reliable.



They're both about $200 new, FYI.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ275 said:


> They're both about $200 new, FYI.



i got my powerlift 2's for like 20 bucks on offer up. dude bought them wore them like twice and decided to squat barefoot lol


----------



## MrInsensitive

Hahahaha. Barefoot. I see these couple of guys around here in those frog shoes, squatting. I dunno about them. I’m the As**ole who gets in trouble for wearing boots in the gym..


----------



## Trump

2nd hand shoes is the about as disgusting as second hand underwear or used toilet paper



FlyingPapaya said:


> i got my powerlift 2's for like 20 bucks on offer up. dude bought them wore them like twice and decided to squat barefoot lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lol they were brand new.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> i got my powerlift 2's for like 20 bucks on offer up. dude bought them wore them like twice and decided to squat barefoot lol



Yeah, I'd say just get something like this, unless you're getting into actual Weightlifting.


----------



## Jin

Morning soak post gym.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Haha nice jin


----------



## nissan11

Three lures came in for my upcoming fishing trip in the mountains of Virginia. $130


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Three lures came in for my upcoming fishing trip in the mountains of Virginia. $130


----------



## Jin

nissan11 said:


> Three lures came in for my upcoming fishing trip in the mountains of Virginia. $130


Are there fish in the mountains bigger than that lure?


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Are there fish in the mountains bigger than that lure?



Or do have tiny little hands?


----------



## nissan11

I'm going to try to catch one of these


----------



## CJ

Is that a giant pickerel? :32 (6):


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> I'm going to try to catch one of these


Did you keep it or toss it back? Thats so old itd taste like a boot filled with dirt


----------



## Beserker

nissan11 said:


> Three lures came in for my upcoming fishing trip in the mountains of Virginia. $130



Where about?   There’s some great spots for pickerel and trout in VA...


----------



## The Tater

duplicate post


----------



## The Tater

nissan11 said:


> Three lures came in for my upcoming fishing trip in the mountains of Virginia. $130




Holy shxt, are you trying to catch a bear?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Im stupid thats not you haha:32 (18):

Good luck anyhow!


----------



## nissan11

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Im stupid thats not you haha:32 (18):
> 
> Good luck anyhow!


I'll be musky fishing. "The fish of ten thousand casts." Pickerel are in the same family but do not get near as big.


----------



## nissan11

And I'll be going to the New River. I'm not sure if I'm going above or below Claytor lake yet.


----------



## Flyingdragon

In a barrel?



nissan11 said:


> And I'll be going to the New River. I'm not sure if I'm going above or below Claytor lake yet.


----------



## nissan11

Flyingdragon said:


> In a barrel?


If it comes to that.


----------



## Beserker

I’ve never fished the New River valley... nor caught a Muskie, but have caught quite a few Bowfin.  Muskie are supposed to fight harder than the Bowfin which is a beast in its own right .  Good luck!


----------



## Flyingdragon

Why not just go to Whole Foods and grab a fish?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> If it comes to that.


Im a huge fan of northern pike fishing, Id call myself one of the best around. Memorized all the topographical and current maps for my lake or figured them out myself.

Do you fish for muskie alot?


----------



## nissan11

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Im a huge fan of northern pike fishing, Id call myself one of the best around. Memorized all the topographical and current maps for my lake or figured them out myself.
> 
> Do you fish for muskie alot?


No shit? Initially I wanted to do a pike fishing trip but it would add several hours to the drive. I've got pages of notes from phone calls and online research about Musky fishing. When I decided on trying musky instead of pike I was going to go to Cave Run Lake in KY but I called all the public and private campgrounds and nothing was going to be open in March. If it WAS open, it was a primitive campground and I was warned about theives while I was away from camp on the boat.
I've got a total of these three glide baits and I ordered two soft plastic baits, 5 wire leaders, 600 yds of 80 lb braid for my 2 reels and an 8ft heavy action musky rod. I still need to buy a net.
I am not anticipating catching a fish on this trip but it would be AWESOME to see one.


----------



## The Phoenix

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Did you keep it or toss it back? Thats so old itd taste like a boot filled with dirt



Mekong catfish?


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## DEADlifter

Nice shirt


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> No shit? Initially I wanted to do a pike fishing trip but it would add several hours to the drive. I've got pages of notes from phone calls and online research about Musky fishing. When I decided on trying musky instead of pike I was going to go to Cave Run Lake in KY but I called all the public and private campgrounds and nothing was going to be open in March. If it WAS open, it was a primitive campground and I was warned about theives while I was away from camp on the boat.
> I've got a total of these three glide baits and I ordered two soft plastic baits, 5 wire leaders, 600 yds of 80 lb braid for my 2 reels and an 8ft heavy action musky rod. I still need to buy a net.
> I am not anticipating catching a fish on this trip but it would be AWESOME to see one.


I had neighors who had a quad that they covered with a camo tarp. You couldnt see it in the woods if you didnt know what you were looking for. 

Id just take your crap 15 ft into the woods from your tent. Then just toss a foliage camo tarp over it. 


80lb line is fukin insane, you could use that as a anchor line :32 (18):

I use 25lb line, so I dont loose lures to snags. Ive reeled in a 48 inch pike on a 10lb line with a leader, when fishing for walleye.

I usually over load my reel to 300 yrds of line, Ive had big pike take out all the lime multiple times in fights. 

I had to upgrade to a bay fishing rod, because
 my fresh water one would bend in half. 

I mostly troll, so I put my handle on the side of my dominant hand, because I have to reel in a crap ton. I switch back and forth between my dominant hand from fighting to reeling.

Make sure to have long pliers, the mean bastards will try to bite your fingers off. I use two hook pullers, and let the fish jerk itself free. Its the best way I found. 


My tackle is just a bay rod, reel with a large spool, 25 lb line, Hot n' tot 2 1/2 lures, a emergency knife to chop its head if I get stuck on hook or if it bites and wont let go, and two sets of pliers. 

**Also make sure your reel has all metal gears, I stripped many reels, becuase they just had one or two plastic gears thrown in.


----------



## John Ziegler

nissan11 said:


> .



you have always had good wheels

& your upper half has improved considerably

Nice work !


----------



## nissan11

John Ziegler said:


> you have always had good wheels
> 
> & your upper half has improved considerably
> 
> Nice work !


Thanks!!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

pickrel I caught ice fishing this weekend, never caught one before. 4lb test line


----------



## snake

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> pickrel I caught ice fishing this weekend, never caught one before. 4lb test line



That's one big fish. The ones I run into may stretch 20" at best.


----------



## Gadawg

Thats a big chain pickerel. Theyre good eating too if you know how to fillet them.


----------



## Robdjents

Finishing bass for the album finally!


----------



## John Ziegler

Robdjents said:


> Finishing bass for the album finally!



fixed that for you


----------



## The Phoenix

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 11581
> 
> 
> Finishing bass for the album finally!



Bass guitar ?


----------



## Robdjents

Double post


----------



## Robdjents

The Phoenix said:


> Bass guitar ?



Yea guitars drums and vocals been done for months...my girl fingers don't do bass so had to hire a guy


----------



## The Phoenix

Robdjents said:


> Yea guitars drums and vocals been done for months...my girl fingers don't do bass so had to hire a guy



Nice, I always enjoyed doing the mixing of all lines (vox & instruments)


----------



## John Ziegler

Vintage 1977 Honda Cr125 Elsinore 2 cycle

tagged along with the wife to an estate sale/auction

won it at the starting bid of $500.00

this thing starts right up & is really fast


----------



## ATLRigger

That’s awesome !!


----------



## nissan11

John Ziegler said:


> Vintage 1977 Honda Cr125 Elsinore 2 cycle
> 
> tagged along with the wife to an estate sale/auction
> 
> won it at the starting bid of $500.00
> 
> this thing starts right up & is really fast
> 
> View attachment 11606




Excellent score!!! Post more pics.


----------



## nissan11

Just got back from MX racing on the banshee in Florida. I took 3rd overall out of 7 in the B class. It was a blast. I rescued some trash pandas from a dumpster too.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Voyagersixone

It happens


----------



## FlyingPapaya

:32 (19):


----------



## nissan11

This trailer is driving me insane. New brakes. 12v going to each brake. The brakes still don't work.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> :32 (19):



Why is that chain going through your underwear? What kinky shit you doing Paps?


----------



## Flyingdragon

Pickle trying to get a longer pp




FlyingPapaya said:


> :32 (19):


----------



## CJ

Flyingdragon said:


> Pickle trying to get a longer pp



I'm pretty sure that at some point his pp went in the hole of the plate.  :32 (6):


----------



## Boogieman

Put some damn clothes on Paps! WTF man?!? No one needs to see you stretching out your PP like that!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon

No shame in Pickles game


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ275 said:


> Why is that chain going through your underwear? What kinky shit you doing Paps?




same same same question


----------



## The Phoenix

Boogieman said:


> Put some damn clothes on Paps! WTF man?!? No one needs to see you stretching out your PP like that!!!



They’re parachute ball stretchers.  I think he’s into CBT.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lol its for doing weighted body movements


----------



## white ape

happy st patty’s day


----------



## nissan11

Reps for Saint Patrick


----------



## German89

white ape said:


> View attachment 11665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy st patty’s day


Dying the water green?


----------



## Ped X

Is that that river in Chicago they die green ape?


----------



## white ape

it is. Got stuck there on my way back to Denver so that was actually taken on Sunday 



Ped X said:


> Is that that river in Chicago they die green ape?


----------



## white ape

for st Patrick’s day



German89 said:


> Dying the water green?


----------



## German89

white ape said:


> for st Patrick’s day


i don't think gretha or whatever her name is would approve of that.


----------



## white ape

no one gives a fuk about her in Chicago 




German89 said:


> i don't think gretha or whatever her name is would approve of that.


----------



## Ped X

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Texan69

Got some cool training in. Schedule to attend airborne school in November. It’s so backed up because of covid


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .



That dog is eating yo' ass!!!  :32 (6):


----------



## nissan11

That dog was a ****ing butt pirate.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

nissan11 said:


> .


 How many barbells do you have!?! :32 (18):


----------



## nissan11

Not enough. I need an Ivanko.


----------



## nissan11

Ask me if I was startled.


----------



## Robdjents

Shop supplies have arrived...thats what 5 grand looks like


----------



## nissan11

Is that a polaris magnum?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Is that a polaris magnum?



Sportsman 500


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Ask me if I was startled.



How? Man how


----------



## nissan11

I think the screw that holds the shade glass on to the fixture vibrated loose from deadliffts


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Now how much poop did you clean out of your pants


----------



## nissan11

About 9 ounces


----------



## sfw509

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 11795
> 
> 
> Shop supplies have arrived...thats what 5 grand looks like



F**kin lumber prices! I need to rebuild my pool surround and it's going to cost 5x what it cost when I built it. I don't want to know what those trusses cost...


----------



## BRICKS

Currently on vacation, Turks and Caicos.  Temp is mid 80s, water 80 degrees.  Got my chocolate gelato and a very nice view.....


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

Is that a normal sized cup youre eating out of? My god you must be the hulk, with those catcher mitts you got on

Looks amazing out there


----------



## BRICKS

That cup is about an actual cup.


----------



## Ped X

I guess super hero's need vacations too.


----------



## Trump

i prefer pics of you view bricks



BRICKS said:


> Currently on vacation, Turks and Caicos.  Temp is mid 80s, water 80 degrees.  Got my chocolate gelato and a very nice view.....
> View attachment 11927
> 
> View attachment 11928
> 
> View attachment 11929


----------



## BRICKS

One more from the Caribbean


----------



## Boogieman

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 11934
> 
> 
> One more from the Caribbean



I'm jealous! That's a beautiful sight, I will just go on vacation for a bit through you pic! Thabks for sharing Bricks!!!!


----------



## Robdjents

Finally got a day where I was off and no rain...was able to get my posts set for my shop...stood them up by hand while my buddy held the bottom...#fukkintired lol


----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 11961
> 
> 
> Finally got a day where I was off and no rain...was able to get my posts set for my shop...stood them up by hand while my buddy held the bottom...#fukkintired lol



Turn them all into TeePees


----------



## Texan69

From drill this last weekend. Got bump over to a 240 gunner.


----------



## Send0

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 11961
> 
> 
> Finally got a day where I was off and no rain...was able to get my posts set for my shop...stood them up by hand while my buddy held the bottom...#fukkintired lol



I wish I knew this was a way to build before I hand built my small 20'x20' woodshop 2 years ago. I built walls on the ground, and then stood them up by hand... I was weak AF back then too.

This method would've been so much easier for me to build the walls! Now I know what to do the next time I build a structure.


----------



## Jin

It’s not officially summer until June 23rd. Which means Japanese people won’t go to the beach until that date. Which means we get the beach to ourselves. Also, businesses won’t use AC until that date. No matter how ****ing got it gets.


----------



## Texan69

Jin said:


> It’s not officially summer until June 23rd. Which means Japanese people won’t go to the beach until that date. Which means we get the beach to ourselves. Also, businesses won’t use AC until that date. No matter how ****ing got it gets.
> 
> View attachment 11979



That sucks...we use the AC always here in Texas 
AC is blowing even on Christmas


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Texan69 said:


> That sucks...we use the AC always here in Texas
> AC is blowing even on Christmas



Ac all the time why?

Lived in AZ for 5 years and reside in Vegas. Only use ac when it's above 70

 Just curious.


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ac all the time why?
> 
> Lived in AZ for 5 years and reside in Vegas. Only use ac when it's above 70
> 
> Just curious.



I beg to differ about AZ; lived there 36 years and AC (refrigerated air) is required almost year round.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> .



What are we looking at? All I see are vegetation?


----------



## rawdeal

I'm LICHEN it  ..........  !


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## ftf

nissan11 said:


> .



This qualifies as ethical meat right?


----------



## nissan11

ftf said:


> This qualifies as ethical meat right?


I have never heard of the term ethical meat.


----------



## quackattack

nissan11 said:


> .



Nice Tom!  What are you planning to make with it?


----------



## nissan11

quackattack said:


> Nice Tom!  What are you planning to make with it?


Some tendies.


----------



## Crom

Wife got some elf ears for Mother's Day. Kinda kinky. The doggo is Rosie. Any Hockey fans. I like Tampa, Flyers and Rangers.


----------



## Crom

Don't forget kids. Shakes are fake.


----------



## Texan69

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ac all the time why?
> 
> Lived in AZ for 5 years and reside in Vegas. Only use ac when it's above 70
> 
> Just curious.



cause it’s always hot and humid 
Wasn’t literal though...


----------



## Cece

Uh, I better not touch this one.


----------



## Jin

Cece said:


> Uh, I better not touch this one.



Now you have me wondering what you’re currently doing that would incriminate you.....


----------



## nissan11

The newest foster dogs are a handful.


----------



## nissan11

I waxed my truck for the first time ever.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Whats in the trailer?


----------



## rawdeal

nissan11 said:


> The newest foster dogs are a handful . . .



Kudos to those who foster homeless dogs.  We have adopted 8 outright, fostered another, and became "Failed Fosters" soon after and adopted his sorry ass too.  Foster parents who fail, then fall in love and adopt, or those who are able to be serial fosters, do a lot of Good.


----------



## nissan11

Flyingdragon said:


> Whats in the trailer?


On riding trips the inside looks like this


----------



## nissan11

My post squat and 4 mile jog meal.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## Yaya

Im gonna post an awesome picture day


----------



## CJ

Scheduled 20 year frame tune up. I'll die before she does.


----------



## nissan11

I dont see a hobart.


----------



## nissan11

I'm about to make my meals for the next 3 days


----------



## Boogieman

nissan11 said:


> I'm about to make my meals for the next 3 days



Whats that shot of vodka doin just chilling on you protein powder :32 (18):


----------



## nissan11

Boogieman said:


> Whats that shot of vodka doin just chilling on you protein powder :32 (18):


Sometime I leave shots around the house to surprise myself later in the day.


----------



## Boogieman

Nice! Looks like will be a good 3 day feed there!


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## nissan11

.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .



Oooohhhhh, that looks like a mean little bastard that wants to fukk your shit up!!!!


----------



## nissan11

CJ275 said:


> Oooohhhhh, that looks like a mean little bastard that wants to fukk your shit up!!!!


They are notoriously aggressive


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> They are notoriously aggressive



What is it?


----------



## nissan11

CJ275 said:


> What is it?


An eastern coachwhip.


----------



## PZT

nissan11 said:


> Sometime I leave shots around the house to surprise myself later in the day.



fkin hilarious!!!!


----------



## nissan11

Wrenching and painting


----------



## Zadek

nissan11 said:


> Wrenching and painting



Dude I grew up riding a big red! I feel like It’s rare to see them now days. You for sure got to post some update pictures once you got them all back together


----------



## Trump

Jungle as far as the eye can see 130ft on a man rider


----------



## nissan11

Trump said:


> Jungle as far as the eye can see 130ft on a man rider


On a what?


----------



## Trump

nissan11 said:


> On a what?


It’s like a winch that you get pulled up to where your working in a harness type contraption with a seat


----------



## Zadek

Trump said:


> It’s like a winch that you get pulled up to where your working in a harness type contraption with a seat



I bet that’s fun as hell.
Do you do it for work? Does it ever get old?


----------



## Trump

Zadek said:


> I bet that’s fun as hell.
> Do you do it for work? Does it ever get old?


It’s horrible and yes for work, putting your trust in a Nigerian that earns about $3 amd hours isn’t comfy at all


----------



## nissan11

5x3 today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Yesterday... Standing near the edge of Cathedral Ledge up in NH.... But not too close, no interest in falling straight down to certain death!!!












This is what it looks like from the bottom, rock climbers love it...


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I'm not even sure I needed new rotors.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Depending on age of vehicle and mileage you might want to flush the system by looking at those rotors.

Takes two people and a little time but it's easy. Start from farthest point from reservoir. Pump pump hold, release and close and repeat with every corner.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Depending on age of vehicle and mileage you might want to flush the system by looking at those rotors.
> 
> Takes two people and a little time but it's easy. Start from farthest point from reservoir. Pump pump hold, release and close and repeat with every corner.


Nah, this vehicle has been babied. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NbleSavage

@nissan11  the Keystone sets it off, Mate. That right proper working space right there!


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'd have that all over the place..... "where did I put the damn lifters?!?"  😂😂😂


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Stiiiiil meal prepping





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Passed this truck on fire today around the corner from my house. Nobody was in it thankfully.


----------



## CJ

Today's swimming hole....


----------



## DEADlifter

@CJ275  That water looks nice and cool.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> @CJ275  That water looks nice and cool.


Chilly NH water.


----------



## nissan11

That's a nice looking spot!


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I feel like your stove is the exact same level of grimy and gross in each of these pictures. How do you keep is so consistent?


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> I feel like your stove is the exact same level of grimy and gross in each of these pictures. How do you keep is so consistent?


It's like a cast iron pan. You aren't supposed to clean them.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I finished building this for hunting season.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

Wife is roasting roma tomatoes and poblano peppers from our garden. Whole house smells like them.


----------



## DesertRose

I'm crazy jealous of your garden, @sfw509. Garden fresh tomatoes are to die for.

What else do you grow?


----------



## sfw509

DesertRose said:


> I'm crazy jealous of your garden, @sfw509. Garden fresh tomatoes are to die for.
> 
> What else do you grow?


The credit for the garden all goes to my wife.

This year we have 6 kinds of tomatoes, 12 kinds of peppers, green and purple beans, peas, onions, 3 kinds of cucumbers, two kinds of pumpkins, Turkish eggplant, zucchini, 2 kinds of strawberries.

The wife busts her ass on this. She is a teacher so this is her summer project.


----------



## DesertRose

sfw509 said:


> The credit for the garden all goes to my wife.
> 
> This year we have 6 kinds of tomatoes, 12 kinds of peppers, green and purple beans, peas, onions, 3 kinds of cucumbers, two kinds of pumpkins, 2 kinds of strawberries.
> 
> The wife busts her ass on this. She is a teacher so this is her summer project.



So many varieties! That's absolutely awesome, congratulations to your wife for all her hard work and the bounty it's producing.


----------



## sfw509

Yeah. I made chicken today and there is nothing like just going outside and grabbing fresh produce. Hahaha.


----------



## nissan11

I found a pee pee tick today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy




----------



## DesertRose

Beautiful shot, @eazy!


----------



## BustaCapps

Cardio!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

BustaCapps said:


> Cardio!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOOOOOO!!!  👎👎


----------



## sfw509

What the hell is happening there @nissan11 ?

To the untrained eye it appears your crane is stuck in a tree...


----------



## nissan11

sfw509 said:


> What the hell is happening there @nissan11 ?
> 
> To the untrained eye it appears your crane is stuck in a tree...


That's a dozer with a sprayer on the back. I'm spraying kudzu on a hillside with a few ditches.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> The credit for the garden all goes to my wife.
> 
> This year we have 6 kinds of tomatoes, 12 kinds of peppers, green and purple beans, peas, onions, 3 kinds of cucumbers, two kinds of pumpkins, Turkish eggplant, zucchini, 2 kinds of strawberries.
> 
> The wife busts her ass on this. She is a teacher so this is her summer project.



3 types of tomato seem to be dominating 2 types of squash, 2 types of peppers and herbs in mine taken just now. Gonna pick fresh veggies before the gym. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

I just showed her your picture and she nodded and said... "Lots of tomato plants in there."

I'll get some pics of the garden this weekend. Its already dark here.


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> I just showed her your picture and she nodded and said... "Lots of tomato plants in there."
> 
> I'll get some pics of the garden this weekend. Its already dark here.



I’ve always yielded good crop with just mixing different types of soils. Something I learned from horticulturalist and soil scientist during my work-study at the USDA in the mid-90’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> I’ve always yielded good crop with just mixing different types of soils. Something I learned from horticulturalist and soil scientist during my work-study at the USDA in the mid-90’s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Her reply to this "Nice"

She said she does that and uses something called azomite... I dont know shit about this stuff. I just move the bags. Hahaha


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> Her reply to this "Nice"
> 
> She said she does that and uses something called azomite... I dont know shit about this stuff. I just move the bags. Hahaha



Azomite. Ne’er heard of it. Will look into it. I mix organix (organic soil like potting or saw dust is preferred) with red sand and local soils and I’ve ne’er had to use fertilizer. This year the garden I planted is twice the size of last years and even many more times more fertile.  Have you heard of Amish compost tea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> Have you heard of Amish compost tea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't. What is that?

Per my wife the azomite adds trace minerals to the soil.


----------



## The Phoenix

The recipe is on YouTube but you need like a gravity fed system set up with your “pit” vessel with pump circulating first the glucose in the water. After you have cultures growing you can start adding an organix. You should see carrots the size of large zucchini and pumpkins as big as a large sides packing box. 

pS - the red sand adds the minerals to the long-term stomach of the plant. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

I will show it to her. She has a system but is always looking for new stuff.


----------



## sfw509

Turns out she already does the compost tea and i missed that. Its seems to be why we had an abundance of cucumbers this summer. Hahaha.


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> Turns out she already does the compost tea and i missed that. Its seems to be why we had an abundance of cucumbers this summer. Hahaha.


Are they huge?  How long did she let the sugars aerate?  Some say 30 days, some say 90 days.  What did she do?


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> Are they huge?  How long did she let the sugars aerate?  Some say 30 days, some say 90 days.  What did she do?


So we got a chip drop from an arborist in early spring. The twigs and sticks were put in a bed with the compost tea, compost starter, and soil. It was kind or an ongoing process. Then after about 45 days she planted her cucumbers. They took off. For the last month she has been getting between 15-20 a week.

My lone contribution was the trellis made of pvc...


----------



## sfw509

Its tomato, pepper, and cucumber season at the old sfw509 place...


----------



## sfw509




----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love veggies 😍🥰


----------



## sfw509

We have so much. Cant eat it fast enough. Were givignstuff away to the family and neighbors all the time.


----------



## DesertRose

@sfw509, I didn't know that porn was permitted on UG!


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> View attachment 13285
> View attachment 13286
> View attachment 13287
> View attachment 13288
> View attachment 13289



Those are some beautiful heirlooms  & peppers ! Tell you wife congrats!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

DesertRose said:


> @sfw509, I didn't know that porn was permitted on UG!


Hahaha. Im not sure how the wife feels about me posting pics of her goodies on the UG...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Give me your tomatoes or die


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> Those are some beautiful heirlooms  & peppers ! Tell you wife congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will be sure too! She did really good this year.


----------



## DesertRose

sfw509 said:


> Hahaha. Im not sure how the wife feels about me posting pics of her goodies on the UG...



You teased us with pics of your firm cucumber, @sfw509 - but where are the hot shots of your wife's shapely melons? 😉


----------



## sfw509

FlyingPapaya said:


> Give me your tomatoes or die


If you lived within driving distance there would be a box on your porch.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

sfw509 said:


> If you lived within driving distance there would be a box on your porch.


Vegas baby let's go


I love tomatoes solo with cheese, BLT etc. With salt or with ranch.


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> Hahaha. Im not sure how the wife feels about me posting pics of her goodies on the UG...


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission.


----------



## sfw509

CJ275 said:


> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission.


Words to live by.


----------



## sfw509

DesertRose said:


> You teased us with pics of your firm cucumber, @sfw509 - but where are the hot shots of your wife's shapely melons? 😉


Ill save those for a pm...


----------



## sfw509

I think the quality would suffer on a road trip from Indiana. Hahaha.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Some oven-charred bbq chicken thighs w/lettuce cuz salads are for women 😁


----------



## JuiceTrain

I had a convo with some of the bros from work awhile ago about cooking and they asked how do I know my meats are cooked w/o using a temp probe and I said;

"I just toss them bxtches in the oven until the smoke detector goes off" 😄😄


----------



## sfw509

Thats some good looking chicken @JuiceTrain 

What kind of sauch do you use?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sweet Baby Rays


sfw509 said:


> Thats some good looking chicken @JuiceTrain
> 
> What kind of sauch do you use?


Sweet Baby Ray's,
I only add the sauce once the meats done fully cooking and than layer on enough sauce for a thicc glaze so you can actually taste the BBQ sauce


----------



## sfw509

Nice. Sweet baby rays is pretty good. I tend to like a smoky sauce.

Thats how i cook mine too.


----------



## DesertRose

JuiceTrain said:


> Some oven-charred bbq chicken thighs w/lettuce cuz salads are for women 😁



Can confirm: I'm lustier for salads than a randy sailor on a three-day leave. @sfw509's garden pictures are decidedly *not* SFW, _if you know what I mean._


----------



## sfw509

DesertRose said:


> Can confirm: I'm lustier for salads than a randy sailor on a three-day leave. @sfw509's garden pictures are decidedly *not* SFW, _if you know what I mean._


I didnt realize the garden was such a chick magnet. Hahaha


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> We have so much. Cant eat it fast enough. Were givignstuff away to the family and neighbors all the time.


Same here, i'm giving something away everyday.  I love building community.


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> Same here, i'm giving something away everyday.  I love building community.


It really is nice. I have got to know the one more of my neighnors this summer. Awesome family.


----------



## Jin

View from Longport to Ocean city NJ



	

		
			
		

		
	
Longport NJ Labor Day 2021



Ah, to be that young again: 3 lifeguards, one hut


----------



## Send0

Jin said:


> View attachment 13300
> 
> View from Longport to Ocean city NJ
> 
> View attachment 13301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longport NJ Labor Day 2021
> 
> View attachment 13302
> 
> Ah, to be that young again: 3 lifeguards, one hut


I meant to ask you if you've been hanging out on the beach. Looks like I have my answer.

Enjoy relaxing with the good life as long as you can. You deserve it brother!


----------



## eazy

sunrise 9/7/2021


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> sunrise 9/7/2021
> 
> View attachment 13306


That's a nice slice of life you have there.


----------



## sfw509

I tjink this is the universes way of telling me to buy some var...


----------



## nissan11

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

A few new plates came in today. About to break them in with a leg day.


----------



## Dannyjac

My training buddy is getting bigger everyday


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Straight up serial killer


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> Sweet Baby Rays
> 
> Sweet Baby Ray's,
> I only add the sauce once the meats done fully cooking and than layer on enough sauce for a thicc glaze so you can actually taste the BBQ sauce


Ever try The chipotle baby rays it’s banging as all fucks


----------



## Bro Bundy

This is some good shit too


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> Ever try The chipotle baby rays it’s banging as all fucks


I'm a one-stop costco shopper, they only have the regular one


----------



## Bro Bundy

Dannyjac said:


> JuiceTrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a one-stop costco shopper, they only have the regular one
> 
> 
> 
> Rays has like 40 different flavors now .. your  fucking up real good juice .. brown sugar is ok I get to sick of the original..
Click to expand...


----------



## CJ

When your zipper just won't open.......🤣🤣🤣

If you look closely 🧐🧐🧐....... Skid marks!!! 💩💩


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Try famous Dave's devil's spit bbq sauce


----------



## Trump

CJ275 said:


> When your zipper just won't open.......🤣🤣🤣
> 
> If you look closely 🧐🧐🧐....... Skid marks!!! 💩💩


Work on your hammys CJ


----------



## Bro Bundy

Skid marks big time


----------



## sfw509

@Dannyjac Thats a good looking dog. How old?


----------



## BrotherJ

Dannyjac said:


> View attachment 13375
> 
> My training buddy is getting bigger everyday



What kind of cycle is he running?


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

He's protecting my steak...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> He's protecting my steak...
> View attachment 13436


He's gonna bite yo' ass if you go near HIS steak!  🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ275 said:


> He's gonna bite yo' ass if you go near HIS steak!  🤣


He's like "don't even think about it..." lol


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Beautiful...


----------



## sfw509

Can i come by for dinner?


----------



## JuiceTrain

sfw509 said:


> Can i come by for dinner?


As long as you bring some buttery mashed potatoes & mac n cheese with toasted bread crumbs on top....I've been eating canned string beans and lettuce for too long 😄😄


----------



## sfw509

Haha. Been there with frozen broccoli and brussel sprouts. Thankfully the wifes garden is nuts this year.


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> Haha. Been there with frozen broccoli and brussel sprouts. Thankfully the wifes garden is nuts this year.



This was yesterday’s pickings:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Moments later....



Had some leftover diner breakfast so I made a fresh piece of flank steak w/it.

Omelet stuffed w/corned beef hash, tomatoes & cheddar 😋 

I hope you dieters have a cheat day that never ends 😄😄


----------



## IzzyIncredible

Sunday Afternoon with my friend Don Julio


----------



## nissan11

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Harvesting on. Harvest Moon Tonight 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Post gym fuckers


----------



## eazy




----------



## sfw509

This weekends harvest.


----------



## JuiceTrain

That corn looks like it'll taste like fruit lol
Never seen that...just was recently exposed to chickens that lay blue eggs, kinda fascinating when you've only known white/brown eggs.

But than you meet farmers and than there like oh yea, blue eggs..greens eggs spotted eggs..pretty normal.

*side-story*

I went to 5guys one day and seen two amish guys...it was there 1st time in there, idk if it was their 1st time in like a american restaurant vs an amish restaurant??? or some shxt...w/e

But they were so amazed at the soda machine and the touch screen...the 5guys employee was showing them how to use it and it was like watching a kid opening up a Christmas present and getting the toy they wanted...they were even more amazed at how they had a shxt ton of flavors in this futuristic contraption...they pick one flavor drank it, choose a different flavor and you could see their minds being blown while they were drinking it and tasted the difference in flavors....it was like watching someone stoned enjoying weed for the 1st time, I was glad to be there for that moment


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I has only one question juice. Why the gloves?


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> I has only one question juice. Why the gloves?


So I don't have to keep washing my hands 😄😄
I keep one glove on to touch the meat and the gloveless hand is my free hand to touch shxt. It's pretty much just my way to prevent any cross-contamination.


----------



## nissan11

I officiated my brother's wedding yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beserker

Camping this weekend in the Blue Ridge


----------



## nissan11

Beserker said:


> Camping this weekend in the Blue Ridge


Where?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

Bout to kill this lamb and chicken! Damn diet issues when I’m around Iraqi food!!


----------



## Beserker

nissan11 said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Lake Switzer in Rockingham county VA


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm just a statistic...


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jin

Boondocking on public land in Utah.


----------



## Send0

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Bout to kill this lamb and chicken! Damn diet issues when I’m around Iraqi food!!


I love how middle easterners have grilled tomatoes and onions with nearly every damn thing. So simple, yet they are literally flavor bombs in your mouth.


----------



## The Phoenix

@Trump , The little red headed bird is back. He tapped the window and I looked and said good morning and he was all giddy to see me and was flying around the window 🪟. It’s standing next to the glass cred.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snake

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## DEADlifter

snake said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


Happy piggies make happy hams


----------



## The Phoenix

DEADlifter said:


> Happy piggies make happy hams


a hambone is my favourite fruit!


----------



## snake

DEADlifter said:


> Happy piggies make happy hams


That one is just not growing but he's so friendly. I'm glad my butcher does the final deed.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Make him the family hog if he isn't big enough for eating


----------



## johnjohn

The Phoenix said:


> @Trump , The little red headed bird is back. He tapped the window and I looked and said good morning and he was all giddy to see me and was flying around the window 🪟. It’s standing next to the glass cred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



is that a house finch (_Haemorhous mexicanus_)? I can't see the bird very well but it resembles a house finch.


----------



## The Phoenix

johnjohn said:


> is that a house finch (_Haemorhous mexicanus_)? I can't see the bird very well but it resembles a house finch.



Wow  I am impressed @johnjohn. It looks like a finch but for some reason I taps my window to get my attention and once I turn, it gets all giddy like a puppy who hasn’t seen you. I don’t know how it sees me because being on the second floor, I’ve have dove crash into my window and die. send why does it get excited when I see it. The bird has been tapping my window all summer. This is about the fourth or fifth time it does this over weeks if time. Sometime I think I can communicate with animals; I find it interesting how my dogs communicate with each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Bout to kill this lamb and chicken! Damn diet issues when I’m around Iraqi food!!



My favourite style of Mediterranean food is Turkish because they bring that spicy  Asian flair-I’m Mexican so I love spicy, although I like the Lebanese/Israeli dishes as well as Armenian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

The Phoenix said:


> My favourite style of Mediterranean food is Turkish because they bring that spicy  Asian flair-I’m Mexican so I love spicy, although I like the Lebanese/Israeli dishes as well as Armenian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Turkish food is great!! Every time I’m on a layover in Istanbul I travel out the airport to get some food. But, if you like spicy Indian food is where it’s at!! At the hotel I stay at we have Indian chefs and they make me spicy chicken skewers I can eat those all day long


----------



## The Phoenix

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Turkish food is great!! Every time I’m on a layover in Istanbul I travel out the airport to get some food. But, if you like spicy Indian food is where it’s at!! At the hotel I stay at we have Indian chefs and they make me spicy chicken skewers I can eat those all day long



Are you Mediterranean? Greek, Arab, Armenian, etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Moz a full bucket of harvest. Taghaba’allah!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## weightlossburn

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Turkish food is great!! Every time I’m on a layover in Istanbul I travel out the airport to get some food. But, if you like spicy Indian food is where it’s at!! At the hotel I stay at we have Indian chefs and they make me spicy chicken skewers I can eat those all day long



Yeah, I thought I really liked Greek food, but then I tried Turkish food.  To me it was like a similar but better version of Greek food.  I stopped eating meat a while ago and Indian food has definitely become my jam.  They are masters in the artistic use of spices.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse

The Phoenix said:


> Are you Mediterranean? Greek, Arab, Armenian, etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No sir just a white boy from the south that works most the year in the Middle East

Edit
The melanotan helps me blend in lol


----------



## nissan11

Prepping for a mx race on the 16th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

This


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> This



That’s the ugliest quiche 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> That’s the ugliest quiche
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. All gone...


----------



## Jin

My new hometown


----------



## sfw509

I dont know where that is, but I want to live there too now. 

Hope they have a gym that has enough plates you.


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> Lol. All gone...



Was it a pizza ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Jin said:


> View attachment 14214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new hometown
> 
> View attachment 14212
> View attachment 14213
> View attachment 14216



You left Nippon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> Was it a pizza ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah. Sausage, pepperoni, roasted red pepper, red onion.


----------



## flenser

Fast dog, really fast, and never made a sound.


----------



## weightlossburn

Jin said:


> View attachment 14214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new hometown
> 
> View attachment 14212
> View attachment 14213
> View attachment 14216


Are you a nomad?


----------



## Jin

flenser said:


> Fast dog, really fast, and never made a sound.
> View attachment 14218


Amazing shot


----------



## The Phoenix

flenser said:


> Fast dog, really fast, and never made a sound.
> View attachment 14218


All fours are off the ground at full-stretch; like a Cheetahr.


----------



## flenser

Jin said:


> Amazing shot


I missed getting a shot of him trying to time his bite with my pedaling. There was a second "decoy" dog that came from the right driving me to the left side of the road. I was so occupied trying to get a shot of the decoy, the fast one almost had my ankle before I noticed him.


----------



## The Phoenix

flenser said:


> I missed getting a shot of him trying to time his bite with my pedaling. There was a second "decoy" dog that came from the right driving me to the left side of the road. I was so occupied trying to get a shot of the decoy, the fast one almost had my ankle before I noticed him.
> 
> View attachment 14219
> View attachment 14221
> 
> View attachment 14222


i thought you were in a car...


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> All fours are off the ground at full-stretch; like a Cheetahr.


I'd have blown 4 hamstrings.  🤣


----------



## CJ

Acres of sunflowers


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> I'd have blown 4 hamstrings.



Try reading it from a different perspective and please re-phrase it… Lol  I’m a sick fnck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser

Foot path on some mountain in Hawaii (2013). I was a twig in those days.


----------



## nissan11

Race day. It rained. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn

That sucks, what happened to tall chick?


nissan11 said:


> Race day. It rained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

She quit messaging me after date 2

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn

I know this is a bodybuilding thread, but I think you need to start your own dating thread here.




nissan11 said:


> She quit messaging me after date 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear

Family trip to Disneyland


----------



## Adzg

JuiceTrain said:


> He's protecting my steak...
> View attachment 13436



He is like “i own this steak now”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg

6 month anniversary dinner with my lovely lady. Had an amazing Schnitty that I didn’t know had a bit of heat to it. Burnt my mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjohn

Adzg said:


> 6 month anniversary dinner with my lovely lady. Had an amazing Schnitty that I didn’t know had a bit of heat to it. Burnt my mouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy Anniversary to you and your soulmate. I wish or you to have a lifelong marriage of happiness and health. Cheers!


----------



## johnjohn

i see alot of pizza posts in this thread. I like homemade pizza the best. I started making my own pizza at home with my tagteam partner (My lovely Wife). Here is a before and after pics of our endeavors.




and fresh from the oven:



i haven't made pizza in over a year now but i think i might add a homemade pizza cheat meal once per month. Anyone else make homemade pizza?


----------



## weightlossburn

Adzg said:


> 6 month anniversary dinner with my lovely lady. Had an amazing Schnitty that I didn’t know had a bit of heat to it. Burnt my mouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the restaurant located?  Is that Zum Stammtish in Queens?


----------



## weightlossburn

weightlossburn said:


> Where's the restaurant located?  Is that Zum Stammtish in Queens?


@The Phoenix , you been to zums?


----------



## Adzg

weightlossburn said:


> Where's the restaurant located? Is that Zum Stammtish in Queens?



Close. Queens..land Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

weightlossburn said:


> @The Phoenix , you been to zums?



No sir, ne’er been to NYC; have flown to Boston from Phoenix. Yes to go to NYC & with the way sh!t is now, not sure I want to go. I stay in the land of the free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quackattack

Spear said:


> Family trip to Disneyland


You really take a three month old on  trip to Disney?  You crazy son of a bitch.


----------



## Spear

quackattack said:


> You really take a three month old on  trip to Disney?  You crazy son of a bitch.


Yeah. Wife took care of him, me and older son partied it up!


----------



## sfw509

This


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> This


Those meat pies?!?!?


----------



## Jet Labs

Had to edit sorry.


----------



## sfw509

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those meat pies?!?!?


Chicken and cheese empanadas with Puerto Rican rice.


----------



## CJ

That sucks....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What did you do cj


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> What did you do cj


🤫🤐


----------



## CJ




----------



## ATLRigger

CJ275 said:


> That sucks....
> 
> View attachment 14692


Probably Nissan-specific problem ?


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> This



This looks like Ghanaian meat  pies and crunchy rice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sfw509

The Phoenix said:


> This looks like Ghanaian meat  pies and crunchy rice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish! Had Ghanaian meat pies once when out of town. No place buy me I can get them.


----------



## Spear

3 generations of Spear family.  

And my little pony


----------



## sfw509

Indian food tonight.


----------



## The Phoenix

sfw509 said:


> Indian food tonight.


garlic na'an, pappets (potato), and some curry veggies


----------



## The Phoenix

Spear said:


> 3 generations of Spear family.
> 
> And my little pony


I love that '67 shelby, this was before the '68-'69 when they started getting bigger.


----------



## Bobbyloads

The Phoenix said:


> I love that '67 shelby, this was before the '68-'69 when they started getting bigger.


I would still take the 69 the 70 and later no good but yes the 67 Jesus beautiful



Might give a testicle for something like this lol


----------



## weightlossburn

Bobbyloads said:


> I would still take the 69 the 70 and later no good but yes the 67 Jesus beautiful
> View attachment 14777
> 
> 
> Might give a testicle for something like this lol


That's worth a nut.  Definitely a big part of the charm is the condition that they kept this vehicle in.


----------



## Bobbyloads

weightlossburn said:


> That's worth a nut.  Definitely a big part of the charm is the condition that they kept this vehicle in.


Already got a son pick the nut lmao

The one in the picture prob $100k in customizations easy beautifully done


----------



## Swiper.

STEPHANIE SANZO (@stephaniesanzo) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3M Followers, 769 Following, 3,184 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from STEPHANIE SANZO (@stephaniesanzo)




					instagram.com
				




oops sorry I thought this was the hot fitness chicks thread :~)


----------



## Bro Bundy

Spear is rolling in the $$$$$ ya buddy!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

That definitely don’t look like no Klamath falls @Spear


----------



## The Phoenix

Swiper. said:


> STEPHANIE SANZO (@stephaniesanzo) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 3M Followers, 769 Following, 3,184 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from STEPHANIE SANZO (@stephaniesanzo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops sorry I thought this was the hot fitness chicks thread :~)



I was going to say “I thought swiped was a dude, not fine-ass chick . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spear

Bro Bundy said:


> That definitely don’t look like no Klamath falls @Spear


Hahaha I live in SoCal now. A little town called San Clemente


----------



## The Phoenix

Spear said:


> Hahaha I live in SoCal now. A little town called San Clemente


I recall driving through there as a kid.


----------



## johnjohn

my mother-in-law found an interesting carrot stick today. I decided to pose with it for a photo.
i didn't want to take it to the bathroom but the pose is informative enough. LOL


----------



## The Phoenix

johnjohn said:


> my mother-in-law found an interesting carrot stick today. I decided to pose with it for a photo.
> i didn't want to take it to the bathroom but the pose is informative enough. LOL
> 
> View attachment 14877



Did you carve it like that by nibbling the side of the carrot. You got some talent there kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnjohn

okay, i admit it. I nibbled and sucked on it a bit like a lolly 🙃 
but let's keep that a secret. 

i was just thinking that i should keep this carrot to make an an interesting Christmas Snowman. Imagine the reaction from that decoration. LOL. maybe even add a bit of yellow food dye in the snow.


----------



## The Phoenix

johnjohn said:


> okay, i admit it. I nibbled and sucked on it a bit like a lolly
> but let's keep that a secret.
> 
> i was just thinking that i should keep this carrot to make an an interesting Christmas Snowman. Imagine the reaction from that decoration. LOL. maybe even add a bit of yellow food dye in the snow.



I’d say if you got the snow; do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

Apparently Jasper likes hockey. He has been sitting there for the entire 3rd period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's a sweat outfit.


----------



## Blusoul24

johnjohn said:


> my mother-in-law found an interesting carrot stick today. I decided to pose with it for a photo.
> i didn't want to take it to the bathroom but the pose is informative enough. LOL
> 
> View attachment 14877



Where did she find it.....in your underwear drawer?


----------



## The Phoenix

Blusoul24 said:


> Where did she find it.....in your underwear drawer?



Is that where you hide your toys that look like men? LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> That's a sweat outfit.


That's what he murders his Tinder dates in. What kind of meat are you cooking?!?  😳😳😳


----------



## johnjohn

Blusoul24 said:


> Where did she find it.....in your underwear drawer?


yep. it was next to my tape measure. that carrot is bugger than me, damnit!
we cook with love. LOL.


----------



## sfw509

CJ275 said:


> That's what he murders his Tinder dates in. What kind of meat are you cooking?!?  😳😳😳


I feel like Hip To Be Square playing in the background when that was taken...


----------



## Dnewell2004

Kids found a baby dinosaur in the road today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Kids found a baby dinosaur in the road today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Wow  it’s so tiny and cute . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shackleford

Dnewell2004 said:


> Kids found a baby dinosaur in the road today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


dangerously close to the sink blender lol


----------



## Dnewell2004

shackleford said:


> dangerously close to the sink blender lol


Lol. Plug was in. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford

Dnewell2004 said:


> Lol. Plug was in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Oh good, i was worried for the little guy. What a cool find!


----------



## Dnewell2004

shackleford said:


> Oh good, i was worried for the little guy. What a cool find!


I thought it was strange to find a snapper on the road in Ohio during a 50 degree day but the kids enjoyed it. They put it back in the ditch next to where they found it. My daughter's box turtles didn't seem to like it in their tank lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

It pro'ly didn't like the snapping... LOL


----------



## shackleford

Dnewell2004 said:


> I thought it was strange to find a snapper on the road in Ohio during a 50 degree day but the kids enjoyed it. They put it back in the ditch next to where they found it. My daughter's box turtles didn't seem to like it in their tank lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


i imagine he was moving pretty slow


----------



## nissan11

Im ready for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> Im ready for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Another date so soon?


----------



## nissan11

DF said:


> Another date so soon?


I must provide nourishment for my mate.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Im ready for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper.

this was at one of my customers home. she says it still works but only once in a while.


----------



## nissan11

Swiper. said:


> this was at one of my customers home. she says it still works but only once in a while.


It is likely the pins on the game that are the problems. They get corroded and need careful cleaning.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I dropped my flask. Nobody. Fucking. Move.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509

For those you worried about your fat intake...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBafner

A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy  steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on


----------



## shackleford

MrBafner said:


> A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy  steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on
> 
> View attachment 15214


not gonna lie, that looks great, especially considering i saw some snow flurries this morning. The impending doom of winter.


----------



## CJ

MrBafner said:


> A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy  steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on
> 
> View attachment 15214


I want to be a member of your gym. 🤗


----------



## sfw509

MrBafner said:


> A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy  steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on
> 
> View attachment 15214


I cant help but feel like i have made many mistakes in my life when I compare your backyard with mine. 😆

Looks amazing bro.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

MrBafner said:


> A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on
> 
> View attachment 15214


Where do you live? Be there in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's terrible...


----------



## nissan11

weightlossburn said:


> That's terrible...


You should have seen the two fawns she left behind. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

Swiper. said:


> this was at one of my customers home. she says it still works but only once in a while.


I still have mine and it still works.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Notice this guys skinny legs


----------



## weightlossburn

nissan11 said:


> You should have seen the two fawns she left behind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I can't be mad after a funny comment like that.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hold up....🛑

Flag on the play...🙅🏾;
Perma ban on FD...10yr penalty


----------



## Flyingdragon

JuiceTrain said:


> Hold up....🛑
> 
> Flag on the play...🙅🏾;
> Perma ban on FD...10yr penalty


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Do not show this pic to your dates!!!


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> I dropped my flask. Nobody. Fucking. Move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



How far is the drop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

MrBafner said:


> A bit of training, then swim, get some food and alcohol then have a BBQ with some nice juicy steak and have bourbons while floating around getting my tan on
> 
> View attachment 15214



I thought you were in the UK  Sir?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Nissan likes to go murder Bambi’s mom . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Flyingdragon said:


> Notice this guys skinny legs



It’s always the skinny out of shape dudes with the largest pieces. You’re not gonna tell me BBer’s are known for the endowments. HA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

The Phoenix said:


> How far is the drop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It waa about 18 ft

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> It waa about 18 ft
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Looks higher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrBafner

The Phoenix said:


> I thought you were in the UK  Sir?



I'm in Australia, the land of lost haha


----------



## weightlossburn

MrBafner said:


> I'm in Australia, the land of lost haha


I say this as a compliment and probably have said it before.  The craziest and most entertaining members on the forum are from Australia.  I wonder what they teach in the schools there.


----------



## JuiceTrain

weightlossburn said:


> The craziest and most entertaining members on the forum are from Australia.  I wonder what they teach in the schools there.



How to box Kangaroo's...🤜🏾💢🦘


----------



## The Phoenix

They also have a very down to earth aspect about them. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrBafner

JuiceTrain said:


> How to box Kangaroo's...🤜🏾💢🦘


I like to eat them .. they are fun, they grab you while standing on their tail and kick really hard.


----------



## JuiceTrain

MrBafner said:


> I like to eat them .. they are fun, they grab you while standing on their tail and kick really hard.



You ever hear of turtle stew? // I wonder if Kangaroo stew is thing.

It's sounds like it would be bangN if cooked/seasoned/done correctly.

Not a go2 meal on a cold/frosty day but something just hearty & filling....


----------



## JuiceTrain

I imagine it'd look like this;



Nice & thicc!!
Not that soupy bullshxt...


----------



## MrBafner

JuiceTrain said:


> I imagine it'd look like this;
> View attachment 15234
> 
> 
> Nice & thicc!!
> Not that soupy bullshxt...


It is very dark meat, goes tough in the slow cooker, frying/grilling is probably the best .. pretty crap in the air fryer and yet is great in the jerky cooker.


----------



## MrBafner

JuiceTrain said:


> I imagine it'd look like this;
> View attachment 15234
> 
> 
> Nice & thicc!!
> Not that soupy bullshxt...


You can buy skewers, mince, diced, flank, and steak from the supermarket ... the mince is pretty versatile, the flank is good to chop into strips for jerky and the rest - just fry or grill.


----------



## JuiceTrain

...................................😍 ..............................


----------



## SharkMaster

Waiting for this fucking stupid as cunt foam to settle so I can drink my carb recovery drink


----------



## JuiceTrain

SharkMaster said:


> View attachment 15299
> 
> Waiting for this fucking stupid as cunt foam to settle so I can drink my carb recovery drink



DigN the feng shui...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Chicken breast, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms & onions in homemade gorgonzola sauce over rigatoni...😋


----------



## Robdjents

All my hunting guests got theirs let’s see if I can get one this weekend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 15395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my hunting guests got theirs let’s see if I can get one this weekend.


Good luck man!


----------



## Caligrower

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 15395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my hunting guests got theirs let’s see if I can get one this weekend.



You shooting a .223 at deer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 15395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my hunting guests got theirs let’s see if I can get one this weekend.


Good for you man. I'd rather help someone get a deer than get one myself; especially the youth hunters with their first one!

And move into the woods bro. They ain't showing up in that field until dark. Sorry, close range bow hunter just came out there. Good luck!


----------



## snake

JuiceTrain said:


> Chicken breast, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms & onions in homemade gorgonzola sauce over rigatoni...😋
> View attachment 15381


So how did that go for ya? The chicken I mean?


----------



## JuiceTrain

snake said:


> So how did that go for ya? The chicken I mean?



It might take a few (💨years) to be put to use but the web of seduction is secretly tucked in place.... 😼😼


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Since this is the live picture thread I felt I should post some live resin


----------



## The Phoenix

Bro Bundy said:


> Since this is the live picture thread I felt I should post some live resin



I was just about to ask if that was Live Resin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robdjents

Caligrower said:


> You shooting a .223 at deer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No shooting a 5.56. Not quite the same but yes they take a deer out just fine


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuck.... I've been colonized


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuck.... I've been colonized
> View attachment 15422


are u sure your not a white kid from portland


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuck.... I've been colonized
> View attachment 15422


The way it makes a smiley face on the plate is fucked up haahah


----------



## CohibaRobusto

On my balcony this morning in Belize.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

This bad boy sits at the top of a palm tree every day about 40 ft in the air. Guy working here said he's seen him fall all the way down to the pavement below before, and he's fallen about 4 times now. He hits the ground with a loud thud and sits there for about a half hour before he starts moving again.


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Got a new tat . Added a jaw and more snakes


----------



## JuiceTrain

If this was Instagram, my caption would be;

"Gotta have clean sheets cuz I'm a neat freak...😝" // lol....(😎)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Monkey in Belize.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

I thought those were restraints? 



JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 15463
> 
> 
> View attachment 15464
> 
> 
> If this was Instagram, my caption would be;
> 
> "Gotta have clean sheets cuz I'm a neat freak...😝" // lol....(😎)


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> I thought those were restraints?


They are...I just went to Lowes and got some additional hardware 😈

I added double ended snap hooks to all four straps for more control

The cuffs have snap hooks on em already but they're single straps not actual cuffs so I got some dual end swivel clips to lock em together to make cuffs. (I'll take pics in a min)

It just adds optional levels of bondage/control...

The bed looks like that because I hooked them together for "storage" I guess but it's four single straps


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> The cuffs have snap hooks on em already but they're single straps not actual cuffs so I got some dual end swivel clips to lock em together to make cuffs. (I'll take pics in a min)






It was intended for each wrist and/or both ankles to have a strap wrapped around it and then clipped to the bed straps which have rings....but Juicey knows how to make the ladies submissive and subservient 😼 so with actual cuffs I could use the snap hooks I connected to the bed straps for more bondage and control.... it's quite genius if I must say

😈😈😈 Muahahahaha 😈😈😈

-I could've just clipped em together without the swivel piece but it looks more professional that way. 🤲🏾


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> They are...I just went to Lowes and got some additional hardware 😈
> 
> I added double ended snap hooks to all four straps for more control
> 
> The cuffs have snap hooks on em already but they're single straps not actual cuffs so I got some dual end swivel clips to lock em together to make cuffs. (I'll take pics in a min)
> 
> It just adds optional levels of bondage/control...
> 
> The bed looks like that because I hooked them together for "storage" I guess but it's four single straps


you should consider a sling.  She will love it.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> you should consider a sling.  She will love it.



I'd leave that girl straight bound after I'm finished and rested enough to untie her...I could hear the nagging now lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Well then....


----------



## CohibaRobusto




----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> View attachment 15476



Enchanting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> Enchanting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The moon was behind the top of the tree, and there was this cool fog rolling in. My camera is a Galaxy S20 ultra phone camera. It takes some amazing low light images. It's a weird camera though. Some images come out incredible, and it has optical zoom. But it has some focus issues as well unfortunately, so sometimes I have trouble with certain types of pics.


----------



## Hughinn

CohibaRobusto said:


> View attachment 15429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my balcony this morning in Belize.


Holy shit, look at the pecker on that thing.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

25 to go...😈


Edit for dessert


----------



## Hughinn

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 15491
> 
> 
> 25 to go...😈
> 
> 
> Edit for dessert
> View attachment 15492


🤣.  Damn juice.  You ain't messing around


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hughinn said:


> 🤣.  Damn juice.  You ain't messing around



I forget about the shrimp but it was $12 for the cheesecake...I said "what..🙆🏾" and yoinked that shxt real quick haha


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 15491
> 
> 
> 25 to go...😈
> 
> 
> Edit for dessert
> View attachment 15492


What the fuck is the problem with ***** and fried stuff 🤣🤣🤣🤣
KFC bucket of chicken tender Juice? You dig?

On a serious note, why don't you fry and do your own cheesecake... That would be 100% more tasty and healthy


----------



## Samp3i

Had a cheat meal last night, took the pic the next day. On a bulk right now, 4 weeks in.

Still loads of improvement to do and I'm still a small guy for my height but I'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> What the fuck is the problem with ***** and fried stuff 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> KFC bucket of chicken tender Juice? You dig?
> 
> On a serious note, why don't you fry and do your own cheesecake... That would be 100% more tasty and healthy



Why do white guys love saying ni99a to a black guy...some of you take it as a badge of honor "well if they can say it why can't I"

-just bustN balls... don't take it serious

But Literally had this happen today though w/some 57 year old Santa looking dude...real cool but tries to hard to be "down" // like I play jazz and light shxt at work all-day every day...this guy works with me once connects to my speaker and starts playing 90's gangsta rap..Dr Dre, 2pac, EazyE smh so fukN generic, like if you gonna play some ni99a shxt...some hood shxt, play some new shxt... it's so fukN generic, or the white guys thats like "what? You've never been to been to jail....Im more blacker than you" stooooop...11yrs in the industry and it will always be that one guy.... don't even get me started on the bill Cosby/ Wayne Brady minorites that try to act/relate to the generic/stereotypical portrayal of us more "urban" folks it always "yea I sold weed back in the day..... (one time)" ass muthafukas like why bro... why....your a 40 something year old blue collar worker who makes ginger snap cookies for your kids school bake offs... delete that memory from your life ugggh😫😫😫

Thanks for coming to my ted talk

-again...just bustN balls n venting,
When I sit down to take a shxt I have to drape my penis over the toilet seat so it doesn't go deep sea diving... that's how much I honestly care


But anyway...it was baked in the oven

Popeyes over KFC

I'm not obsessed with health and I doubt if cooked some shxt like that it would be tastier - Costco or die bxtches...get your membership today

And lastly it's pronounced chicken tendies
The word tenders is so.... "archaic"


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, took the pic the next day. On a bulk right now, 4 weeks in.
> 
> Still loads of improvement to do and I'm still a small guy for my height but I'll get there sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15543



Oh Wow @Sanpie, I’m impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

My tree stand fell off my truck today. I think its fine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> My tree stand fell off my truck today. I think its fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


OK Nissan I don't know if you know this but um...tree stands go on trees not on your truck.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser

Synthetic ibuprofen, just waking up..


----------



## Hughinn

JuiceTrain said:


> Why do white guys love saying ni99a to a black guy...some of you take it as a badge of honor "well if they can say it why can't I"
> 
> -just bustN balls... don't take it serious
> 
> But Literally had this happen today though w/some 57 year old Santa looking dude...real cool but tries to hard to be "down" // like I play jazz and light shxt at work all-day every day...this guy works with me once connects to my speaker and starts playing 90's gangsta rap..Dr Dre, 2pac, EazyE smh so fukN generic, like if you gonna play some ni99a shxt...some hood shxt, play some new shxt... it's so fukN generic, or the white guys thats like "what? You've never been to been to jail....Im more blacker than you" stooooop...11yrs in the industry and it will always be that one guy.... don't even get me started on the bill Cosby/ Wayne Brady minorites that try to act/relate to the generic/stereotypical portrayal of us more "urban" folks it always "yea I sold weed back in the day..... (one time)" ass muthafukas like why bro... why....your a 40 something year old blue collar worker who makes ginger snap cookies for your kids school bake offs... delete that memory from your life ugggh😫😫😫
> 
> Thanks for coming to my ted talk
> 
> -again...just bustN balls n venting,
> When I sit down to take a shxt I have to drape my penis over the toilet seat so it doesn't go deep sea diving... that's how much I honestly care
> 
> 
> But anyway...it was baked in the oven
> 
> Popeyes over KFC
> 
> I'm not obsessed with health and I doubt if cooked some shxt like that it would be tastier - Costco or die bxtches...get your membership today
> 
> And lastly it's pronounced chicken tendies
> The word tenders is so.... "archaic"



LMFAO. 
You know "that guy" too?


----------



## Hughinn

Samp3i said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, took the pic the next day. On a bulk right now, 4 weeks in.
> 
> Still loads of improvement to do and I'm still a small guy for my height but I'll get there sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15543


Good vascularity bud.


----------



## Dnewell2004

JuiceTrain said:


> Why do white guys love saying ni99a to a black guy...some of you take it as a badge of honor "well if they can say it why can't I"
> 
> -just bustN balls... don't take it serious
> 
> But Literally had this happen today though w/some 57 year old Santa looking dude...real cool but tries to hard to be "down" // like I play jazz and light shxt at work all-day every day...this guy works with me once connects to my speaker and starts playing 90's gangsta rap..Dr Dre, 2pac, EazyE smh so fukN generic, like if you gonna play some ni99a shxt...some hood shxt, play some new shxt... it's so fukN generic, or the white guys thats like "what? You've never been to been to jail....Im more blacker than you" stooooop...11yrs in the industry and it will always be that one guy.... don't even get me started on the bill Cosby/ Wayne Brady minorites that try to act/relate to the generic/stereotypical portrayal of us more "urban" folks it always "yea I sold weed back in the day..... (one time)" ass muthafukas like why bro... why....your a 40 something year old blue collar worker who makes ginger snap cookies for your kids school bake offs... delete that memory from your life ugggh
> 
> Thanks for coming to my ted talk
> 
> -again...just bustN balls n venting,
> When I sit down to take a shxt I have to drape my penis over the toilet seat so it doesn't go deep sea diving... that's how much I honestly care
> 
> 
> But anyway...it was baked in the oven
> 
> Popeyes over KFC
> 
> I'm not obsessed with health and I doubt if cooked some shxt like that it would be tastier - Costco or die bxtches...get your membership today
> 
> And lastly it's pronounced chicken tendies
> The word tenders is so.... "archaic"


I'd fit that category but let me say I'd be listening to 90s rap regardless if you were there or not. Dre snoop pac big e40 Coolio and shit throw some skee-lo in there too





Edit: wouldn't use the n bomb though. I'm not that white guy 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike

Sammy says "sup ya'll tell my human it's time for chickens!" (Chickens=cannedcat food)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hughinn said:


> LMFAO.
> You know "that guy" too?



Years ago my old company had a Christmas party...after it was all said and done a co-worker I was cool with (not friends) asked if I wanted to come hang out at his house with a few other co-workers to keep drinking and do bong rips..they were all white dudes that lived in the sticks...so I was like fuk it why not...

We all were working the next day (Saturday) and he was like you guys could just stay over and we'll bail in the morning...cool 

1) When I got there the 1st thing he does was overzealously smile and say "Juicey you're here!!! You're the 1st black guy to be in my house 🥰🥰🥰"

Oh....cool, next;

2) We run out of beer so we take a group trip to the "neighborhood waterhole" to get some more. Sweet...when we get there and go in, the entire vibe/atmosphere changed and slowed down because everyone was staring and watching. So my buddies jaws just dropped and their all just acting like a bunch of giddy little school girls. When we go outside they just start goin crazy lol "Bro...did you see that, that was crazy...why did they all do that...it was like we were in a movie" now remember we're all drunk and high so the highschool pep rally energy was totally understandable lol 

3) I ended up tapping out and falling asleep (don't worry nothing weird happened.....atleast not that I know of 🤨)
anyway in the morning I hear alarms going off and people saying wake up. So they're like Juicey get up....2 things // 1- I didn't have a dread cap and was sleeping on my back so my hair was just sprawled out all over the place... 2- I wake up like a vampire lol my eyes stay closed while my conscious and brain prepare my body to move, than once I'm all ready I just shoot up like a zombie that just turned 

So keeping those sub2 categories in mind when I get up there's 3 dudes and 2 chicks staring at me smiling hard...so the dude goes Juicey you sleep like a lion...and their like Yea your dreads look like a mane lol and I'm just weirdly flustered..why and how long were guys staring at me sleeping. It was as if I was some newborn puppy or baby and everyone is just looking at me in awe as to see what I'm gonna do next.

moral of the story;
I understand some people are just "ethnically challenged" (🤭) but damn don't treat me like I'm some exotic animal on a limited time display...77don't get me wrong, I am one majestic looking ni99a but play it cool


----------



## The Phoenix

Methyl mike said:


> View attachment 15559
> View attachment 15559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy says "sup ya'll tell my human it's time for chickens!" (Chickens=cannedcat food)



I like the Van-Dyke you gave your kitten!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dnewell2004 said:


> I'd be listening to 90s rap regardless if you were there or not. Dre snoop pac big e40 Coolio and shit throw some skee-lo in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wouldn't use the n bomb though. I'm not that white guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



I don't view music as being.. I guess predisposed to whatever demographic the genre is but if I hop in your car and country music is playing just play country... that's what you like... don't switch it to rap just cuz I'm there... that's a try hard 

-I know this has....nothing to do with what you just said but I'm deep in the memory bank right now 😄😄😄 let me let it out haha


----------



## Dnewell2004

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't view music as being.. I guess predisposed to whatever demographic the genre is but if I hop in your car and country music is playing just play country... that's what you like... don't switch it to rap just cuz I'm there... that's a try hard
> 
> -I know this has....nothing to do with what you just said but I'm deep in the memory bank right now  let me let it out haha


I get what your saying man. However if you get in my car and country is playing than someone stole my car


----------



## Hughinn

JuiceTrain said:


> Years ago my old company had a Christmas party...after it was all said and done a co-worker I was cool with (not friends) asked if I wanted to come hang out at his house with a few other co-workers to keep drinking and do bong rips..they were all white dudes that lived in the sticks...so I was like fuk it why not...
> 
> We all were working the next day (Saturday) and he was like you guys could just stay over and we'll bail in the morning...cool
> 
> 1) When I got there the 1st thing he does was overzealously smile and say "Juicey you're here!!! You're the 1st black guy to be in my house 🥰🥰🥰"
> 
> Oh....cool, next;
> 
> 2) We run out of beer so we take a group trip to the "neighborhood waterhole" to get some more. Sweet...when we get there and go in, the entire vibe/atmosphere changed and slowed down because everyone was staring and watching. So my buddies jaws just dropped and their all just acting like a bunch of giddy little school girls. When we go outside they just start goin crazy lol "Bro...did you see that, that was crazy...why did they all do that...it was like we were in a movie" now remember we're all drunk and high so the highschool pep rally energy was totally understandable lol
> 
> 3) I ended up tapping out and falling asleep (don't worry nothing weird happened.....atleast not that I know of 🤨)
> anyway in the morning I hear alarms going off and people saying wake up. So they're like Juicey get up....2 things // 1- I didn't have a dread cap and was sleeping on my back so my hair was just sprawled out all over the place... 2- I wake up like a vampire lol my eyes stay closed while my conscious and brain prepare my body to move, than once I'm all ready I just shoot up like a zombie that just turned
> 
> So keeping those sub2 categories in mind when I get up there's 3 dudes and 2 chicks staring at me smiling hard...so the dude goes Juicey you sleep like a lion...and their like Yea your dreads look like a mane lol and I'm just weirdly flustered..why and how long were guys staring at me sleeping. It was as if I was some newborn puppy or baby and everyone is just looking at me in awe as to see what I'm gonna do next.
> 
> moral of the story;
> I understand some people are just "ethnically challenged" (🤭) but damn don't treat me like I'm some exotic animal on a limited time display...77don't get me wrong, I am one majestic looking ni99a but play it cool


Goddamn that


JuiceTrain said:


> Years ago my old company had a Christmas party...after it was all said and done a co-worker I was cool with (not friends) asked if I wanted to come hang out at his house with a few other co-workers to keep drinking and do bong rips..they were all white dudes that lived in the sticks...so I was like fuk it why not...
> 
> We all were working the next day (Saturday) and he was like you guys could just stay over and we'll bail in the morning...cool
> 
> 1) When I got there the 1st thing he does was overzealously smile and say "Juicey you're here!!! You're the 1st black guy to be in my house 🥰🥰🥰"
> 
> Oh....cool, next;
> 
> 2) We run out of beer so we take a group trip to the "neighborhood waterhole" to get some more. Sweet...when we get there and go in, the entire vibe/atmosphere changed and slowed down because everyone was staring and watching. So my buddies jaws just dropped and their all just acting like a bunch of giddy little school girls. When we go outside they just start goin crazy lol "Bro...did you see that, that was crazy...why did they all do that...it was like we were in a movie" now remember we're all drunk and high so the highschool pep rally energy was totally understandable lol
> 
> 3) I ended up tapping out and falling asleep (don't worry nothing weird happened.....atleast not that I know of 🤨)
> anyway in the morning I hear alarms going off and people saying wake up. So they're like Juicey get up....2 things // 1- I didn't have a dread cap and was sleeping on my back so my hair was just sprawled out all over the place... 2- I wake up like a vampire lol my eyes stay closed while my conscious and brain prepare my body to move, than once I'm all ready I just shoot up like a zombie that just turned
> 
> So keeping those sub2 categories in mind when I get up there's 3 dudes and 2 chicks staring at me smiling hard...so the dude goes Juicey you sleep like a lion...and their like Yea your dreads look like a mane lol and I'm just weirdly flustered..why and how long were guys staring at me sleeping. It was as if I was some newborn puppy or baby and everyone is just looking at me in awe as to see what I'm gonna do next.
> 
> moral of the story;
> I understand some people are just "ethnically challenged" (🤭) but damn don't treat me like I'm some exotic animal on a limited time display...77don't get me wrong, I am one majestic looking ni99a but play it cool


Damn that made me laugh. 

When I lived in Louisiana, my neighbors were all black.    
One time, for whatever reason we went riding around in this van one of the guys had and we're drinking beers and smoking a blunt. 
Then we stopped at the barbershop.  I don't know why, but the barbershop in that neighborhood was a hang out spot.  I had long sandy blonde hair at the time and had mentioned getting it cut. 

We went in and the place was full. Everyone knew somebody except me.   

I sat in one of the chairs and a few feet away three or four guys were talking about who could cut my hair.   I said "hey y'all, something wrong"?   They said no sir, it's all good and a fellow named Eddie said he could do it.  I heard one guy say "damn man, you been practicing on homeless people again"?   
Lol. He did a good job though. 

The kids in that neighborhood called me the cowboy.  I was from northern Nevada and they'd never heard an accent like that before or knew white people that acted that way.  So I was kind of a novelty too. 

But I met some really cool people.  That was nearly 20 years ago.  And I still stay in touch with a few of those guys.   We were all young living in the ghetto and trying to get by the best way we could. 

Some nights was like watching episodes of cops lol.


----------



## Methyl mike

9am Meal #1 no biggie egg whites and waffles with syrup and honey


----------



## Hughinn

Hughinn said:


> Goddamn that
> 
> Damn that made me laugh.
> 
> When I lived in Louisiana, my neighbors were all black.
> One time, for whatever reason we went riding around in this van one of the guys had and we're drinking beers and smoking a blunt.
> Then we stopped at the barbershop.  I don't know why, but the barbershop in that neighborhood was a hang out spot.  I had long sandy blonde hair at the time and had mentioned getting it cut.
> 
> We went in and the place was full. Everyone knew somebody except me.
> 
> I sat in one of the chairs and a few feet away three or four guys were talking about who could cut my hair.   I said "hey y'all, something wrong"?   They said no sir, it's all good and a fellow named Eddie said he could do it.  I heard one guy say "damn man, you been practicing on homeless people again"?
> Lol. He did a good job though.
> 
> The kids in that neighborhood called me the cowboy.  I was from northern Nevada and they'd never heard an accent like that before or knew white people that acted that way.  So I was kind of a novelty too.
> 
> But I met some really cool people.  That was nearly 20 years ago.  And I still stay in touch with a few of those guys.   We were all young living in the ghetto and trying to get by the best way we could.
> 
> Some nights was like watching episodes of cops lol.



I once worked a contract job in port Gibson Mississippi. 

I was there more than a week before I seen another white person.  He was walking down the road, I slowed down to wave at him.   He looked at me like I was crazy. Lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hughinn said:


> I once worked a contract job in port Gibson Mississippi.
> 
> I was there more than a week before I seen another white person.  He was walking down the road, I slowed down to wave at him.   He looked at me like I was crazy. Lol.



That's happened to me at an airport.

I was working with the same company and it was a few of us going up an escalator.. they were all white guys..so as we're going up there's this one black guy coming down and he's just staring at us.

So I'm in the back of the group (standard Juicey) and the guy passes everyone else staring than when we even out on the escalator he extends his fist and says "what's goin on man how you been" I responded "same ol shxt...putN hours on the books...you know how it is" ....about a minute goes by and someone ask "You knew that guy Juice?"
 (I think it was around 6 in the morning at some random airport I've never been to)

And I go, "Hell no...just some random minority happy to see me......it's a black guy thing, you wouldn't understand" they all just started laughing lol...the shxt was just so random


----------



## Yano

I have been this fella , it was at a NJ Transit Softball Game BBQ. One of the best days of my life.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> I have been this fella , it was at a NJ Transit Softball Game BBQ. One of the best days of my life.



Yo...he said I got 8 spades and 3 Glock 9s hit the table 🤣🤣


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Why do white guys love saying ni99a to a black guy...some of you take it as a badge of honor "well if they can say it why can't I"
> 
> -just bustN balls... don't take it serious
> 
> But Literally had this happen today though w/some 57 year old Santa looking dude...real cool but tries to hard to be "down" // like I play jazz and light shxt at work all-day every day...this guy works with me once connects to my speaker and starts playing 90's gangsta rap..Dr Dre, 2pac, EazyE smh so fukN generic, like if you gonna play some ni99a shxt...some hood shxt, play some new shxt... it's so fukN generic, or the white guys thats like "what? You've never been to been to jail....Im more blacker than you" stooooop...11yrs in the industry and it will always be that one guy.... don't even get me started on the bill Cosby/ Wayne Brady minorites that try to act/relate to the generic/stereotypical portrayal of us more "urban" folks it always "yea I sold weed back in the day..... (one time)" ass muthafukas like why bro... why....your a 40 something year old blue collar worker who makes ginger snap cookies for your kids school bake offs... delete that memory from your life ugggh😫😫😫
> 
> Thanks for coming to my ted talk
> 
> -again...just bustN balls n venting,
> When I sit down to take a shxt I have to drape my penis over the toilet seat so it doesn't go deep sea diving... that's how much I honestly care
> 
> 
> But anyway...it was baked in the oven
> 
> Popeyes over KFC
> 
> I'm not obsessed with health and I doubt if cooked some shxt like that it would be tastier - Costco or die bxtches...get your membership today
> 
> And lastly it's pronounced chicken tendies
> The word tenders is so.... "archaic"


I grew up in the hood, literally. I got my ass beat in middle school for saying n**** once. I learned real quick that it's not okay for me to use that word even though all my friends were black.

I suspect people who think it's okay have no sense, or think it's going to help them relate better somehow, or... and hear me out... maybe they have never had their ass beat or close to being beat when using that word.

For some people it's common sense... for other people an ass beating is necessary to make them understand 😂


----------



## Tazz

Methyl mike said:


> 9am Meal #1 no biggie egg whites and waffles with syrup and honey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15569



I’d fuck that up, GOTTA toss some hot sauce on those egg white tho


----------



## Methyl mike

Tazz said:


> I’d fuck that up, GOTTA toss some hot sauce on those egg white tho


I used to love hot food till I tried the 911 challenge at smoke eaters and it left me permanently scarred. I can't even eat tobacco sauce now 😒


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> I grew up in the hood, literally. I got my ass beat in middle school for saying n**** once. I learned real quick that it's not okay for me to use that word even though all my friends were black.
> 
> I suspect people who think it's okay have no sense, or think it's going to help them relate better somehow, or... and hear me out... maybe they have never had their ass beat or close to being beat when using that word.
> 
> For some people it's common sense... for other people an ass beating is necessary to make them understand 😂


I once called a black man a nbomb once and I was about the same age he walked right over to me and socked me in the face and walked away. I learned my lesson. Some people never learn.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Why do white guys love saying ni99a to a black guy...some of you take it as a badge of honor "well if they can say it why can't I"
> 
> -just bustN balls... don't take it serious
> 
> But Literally had this happen today though w/some 57 year old Santa looking dude...real cool but tries to hard to be "down" // like I play jazz and light shxt at work all-day every day...this guy works with me once connects to my speaker and starts playing 90's gangsta rap..Dr Dre, 2pac, EazyE smh so fukN generic, like if you gonna play some ni99a shxt...some hood shxt, play some new shxt... it's so fukN generic, or the white guys thats like "what? You've never been to been to jail....Im more blacker than you" stooooop...11yrs in the industry and it will always be that one guy.... don't even get me started on the bill Cosby/ Wayne Brady minorites that try to act/relate to the generic/stereotypical portrayal of us more "urban" folks it always "yea I sold weed back in the day..... (one time)" ass muthafukas like why bro... why....your a 40 something year old blue collar worker who makes ginger snap cookies for your kids school bake offs... delete that memory from your life ugggh😫😫😫
> 
> Thanks for coming to my ted talk
> 
> -again...just bustN balls n venting,
> When I sit down to take a shxt I have to drape my penis over the toilet seat so it doesn't go deep sea diving... that's how much I honestly care
> 
> 
> But anyway...it was baked in the oven
> 
> Popeyes over KFC
> 
> I'm not obsessed with health and I doubt if cooked some shxt like that it would be tastier - Costco or die bxtches...get your membership today
> 
> And lastly it's pronounced chicken tendies
> The word tenders is so.... "archaic"




I find the arguments ridicolous. Like if you are gay you can say the word faggot but if you aren't, mother of god if you use it. Dave chapelle have a great sketch about it, I'll get it for you when I have a minute.

In my country the correct etymology and word to call a person of your race is Negro. Same if you wanna call a person of my race is Caucasian.

Black is a colour not a race. I don't call an Asian, yellow. I call it Asian. I don't call a South American, a chocolate milkshake, it's called a Latino.

I don't care about your political correctness and all those bullshit, I meant no offense and I mean no offense either when I say it everyday.

My adopted brother is a negro, he never had a problem with ppl calling him this way, you know why? Because he was teached to not be a victim and to not see racism in every corner and use it as an excuse to be ridicolous.

Now... If one use the world in a derogatory way of course it's meant as an insult, but I don't see ppl screaming when someone say: white trash or redneck... And those are derogatory term. So what's the problem? Hypocrisy that's what it is. The USA especially feel so bad about the slavery perpretated  that they have fucked up an entire race for the guilt they still have.

Race or gender are non important to me, what's matter is how ppl behave but I'm not gonna call a nongender person with they or it or whatever and I'm gonna keep using negro to refer to a person of that race, and again I mean absolutely no disrespect or insult from it. If they take offense its their choices.
Do you even know the world where it comes from?

Quoting from Wikipedia: In the English language, *negro* is a term historically used to denote persons considered to be of Black African heritage. The word "negro" means "black" in both Spanish and in Portuguese, where English took it from.[1]  The term can be construed as offensive, inoffensive, or completely neutral, largely depending on the region or country where it is used. It has various equivalents in other languages of Europe.


Anyway you probably don't know how to cook..because anyone that has a bit of taste would know that a fresh fried prawn is 10 times better then a frosted fried whatever that is. Same with the cheesecake, but don't mind me, I'm a Nazi for food.

Ops see what I did there?
😂😂😂

Ps: I'll answer you guys in 10 days because CJ is gonna ban me again for a while. 😘


----------



## Samp3i

Thabks man, still so much to improve. It's hard as fuck but I'm not gonna throw in the sponge 😁


The Phoenix said:


> Oh Wow @Sanpie, I’m impressed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Ops see what I did there?
> 😂😂😂



Ahh yes....this is the standard "I dated a black girl for a week 23yrs ago...I can say it" response...I'm familiar 😄

-still ball bustN


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Ahh yes....this is the standard "I dated a black girl for a week 23yrs ago...I can say it" response...I'm familiar 😄
> 
> -still ball bustN


sure man, I said precisely that.
the joke was referred on saying I'm a Nazi for food, you silly.
I'll drop it. I don't need to convince you or anyone else. I just wanted to explain my point of view.

Cheers


----------



## Blusoul24

@JuiceTrain  Here's a site from like 20 years ago that I can't believe still exists:

http://blackpeopleloveus.com/


----------



## Dnewell2004

...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dnewell2004 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15592
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I don't understand


----------



## Dnewell2004

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't understand


It was her spray tan washing off after her show lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dnewell2004 said:


> It was her spray tan washing off after her show lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Oooooohhhh


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15592
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Did someone have a competition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004

The Phoenix said:


> Did someone have a competition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


2 weekends ago
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I find the arguments ridicolous. Like if you are gay you can say the word faggot but if you aren't, mother of god if you use it. Dave chapelle have a great sketch about it, I'll get it for you when I have a minute.
> 
> In my country the correct etymology and word to call a person of your race is Negro. Same if you wanna call a person of my race is Caucasian.
> 
> Black is a colour not a race. I don't call an Asian, yellow. I call it Asian. I don't call a South American, a chocolate milkshake, it's called a Latino.
> 
> I don't care about your political correctness and all those bullshit, I meant no offense and I mean no offense either when I say it everyday.
> 
> My adopted brother is a negro, he never had a problem with ppl calling him this way, you know why? Because he was teached to not be a victim and to not see racism in every corner and use it as an excuse to be ridicolous.
> 
> Now... If one use the world in a derogatory way of course it's meant as an insult, but I don't see ppl screaming when someone say: white trash or redneck... And those are derogatory term. So what's the problem? Hypocrisy that's what it is. The USA especially feel so bad about the slavery perpretated  that they have fucked up an entire race for the guilt they still have.
> 
> Race or gender are non important to me, what's matter is how ppl behave but I'm not gonna call a nongender person with they or it or whatever and I'm gonna keep using negro to refer to a person of that race, and again I mean absolutely no disrespect or insult from it. If they take offense its their choices.
> Do you even know the world where it comes from?
> 
> Quoting from Wikipedia: In the English language, *negro* is a term historically used to denote persons considered to be of Black African heritage. The word "negro" means "black" in both Spanish and in Portuguese, where English took it from.[1]  The term can be construed as offensive, inoffensive, or completely neutral, largely depending on the region or country where it is used. It has various equivalents in other languages of Europe.
> 
> 
> Anyway you probably don't know how to cook..because anyone that has a bit of taste would know that a fresh fried prawn is 10 times better then a frosted fried whatever that is. Same with the cheesecake, but don't mind me, I'm a Nazi for food.
> 
> Ops see what I did there?
> 😂😂😂
> 
> Ps: I'll answer you guys in 10 days because CJ is gonna ban me again for a while. 😘


I'm not going to ban you for this post, you did nothing wrong. 

But I will point out that you didn't say negro in the post you were banned for, you said nig***. Little bit different.


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> I find the arguments ridicolous. Like if you are gay you can say the word faggot but if you aren't, mother of god if you use it. Dave chapelle have a great sketch about it, I'll get it for you when I have a minute.
> 
> In my country the correct etymology and word to call a person of your race is Negro. Same if you wanna call a person of my race is Caucasian.
> 
> Black is a colour not a race. I don't call an Asian, yellow. I call it Asian. I don't call a South American, a chocolate milkshake, it's called a Latino.
> 
> I don't care about your political correctness and all those bullshit, I meant no offense and I mean no offense either when I say it everyday.
> 
> My adopted brother is a negro, he never had a problem with ppl calling him this way, you know why? Because he was teached to not be a victim and to not see racism in every corner and use it as an excuse to be ridicolous.
> 
> Now... If one use the world in a derogatory way of course it's meant as an insult, but I don't see ppl screaming when someone say: white trash or redneck... And those are derogatory term. So what's the problem? Hypocrisy that's what it is. The USA especially feel so bad about the slavery perpretated that they have fucked up an entire race for the guilt they still have.
> 
> Race or gender are non important to me, what's matter is how ppl behave but I'm not gonna call a nongender person with they or it or whatever and I'm gonna keep using negro to refer to a person of that race, and again I mean absolutely no disrespect or insult from it. If they take offense its their choices.
> Do you even know the world where it comes from?
> 
> Quoting from Wikipedia: In the English language, *negro* is a term historically used to denote persons considered to be of Black African heritage. The word "negro" means "black" in both Spanish and in Portuguese, where English took it from.[1] The term can be construed as offensive, inoffensive, or completely neutral, largely depending on the region or country where it is used. It has various equivalents in other languages of Europe.
> 
> 
> Anyway you probably don't know how to cook..because anyone that has a bit of taste would know that a fresh fried prawn is 10 times better then a frosted fried whatever that is. Same with the cheesecake, but don't mind me, I'm a Nazi for food.
> 
> Ops see what I did there?
> 
> 
> Ps: I'll answer you guys in 10 days because CJ is gonna ban me again for a while.



I’m not PC either and agree with you on the formal classifications for the different ethnicities (which is what they are not different races=1 human race. On forms that i have to fill out, I write in “Human” for race: _______. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't understand


Seconded


----------



## Methyl mike

Dnewell2004 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15592
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Sexy body


----------



## Methyl mike

ITS TOO EARLY TO BE SEEIN ALL THAT DAMNIT


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't understand



The colour is tan, not bright red, dirty old man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> I'm not going to ban you for this post, you did nothing wrong.
> 
> But I will point out that you didn't say negro in the post you were banned for, you said nig***. Little bit different.


Tough but fair the mods are.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ275 said:


> I'm not going to ban you for this post, you did nothing wrong.
> 
> But I will point out that you didn't say negro in the post you were banned for, you said nig***. Little bit different.


Is there a difference? I'm genuinely asking. I'm not from your neck of the wood so I sometime use maybe terms that to me have the same meaning but it could be wrong.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> My adopted brother is a negro





Samp3i said:


> Is there a difference? I'm genuinely asking.



Is you didn't say you were European I would've thought you were an old southern white guy that grew up during the civil war era.

Speech Ex.

Modern Day- "My brother is black"

Samp3i - "My fellow negro brethren was purchased from the far North🧐🥃..."

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Methyl mike

Samp3i said:


> Is there a difference? I'm genuinely asking. I'm not from your neck of the wood so I sometime use maybe terms that to me have the same meaning but it could be wrong.


There js a huge difference.


----------



## Methyl mike

Sampei of you are not black which you aren't it's best not to use either word as both are derogatory.


----------



## Tazz

Samp3i said:


> Is there a difference? I'm genuinely asking. I'm not from your neck of the wood so I sometime use maybe terms that to me have the same meaning but it could be wrong.



Huge difference my man


----------



## Samp3i

Methyl mike said:


> Sampei of you are not black which you aren't it's best not to use either word as both are derogatory.



You do know that "black people" where calling themselves proudly negro until 1960 or it was 1968, I have to check. 

So the UNCF United negro college fund is derogatory? Ahhahaha give me a fucking break.

I said it before, 2021 the world were everybody call everything an offense. 

The racist card is old and a bit out of fashion tho, negroes have lost that card from LGBTQ and other communities. Sorry to break it for you.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Is you didn't say you were European I would've thought you were an old southern white guy that grew up during the civil war era.
> 
> Speech Ex.
> 
> Modern Day- "My brother is black"
> 
> Samp3i - "My fellow negro brethren was purchased from the far North🧐🥃..."
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣


If I was an old souther guy I would tell you that:

if we purchased him that would have been the worse deal of my family life. We should have flayed the negro instead we loved him, gave him a home, food, money, clothes and a future and he shite all over it time after time. Go figure. 



Still it's not the fault of his race, isn't it? he is just a little ungrateful human cunt, as there are many around, of many different colour


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15592
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


This is waffle stomping.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Thanksgiving day stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> Thanksgiving day stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Did you kill those two bambis? 🥲


----------



## JuiceTrain

FWIW @Samp3i ;

The UNCF was established in the 1940s....there wasn't a PC culture back than

A quick Google search unveils this;







Look at the times now....kids can't even say Christmas Tree in school, instead it's a "Holiday Tree"

you're just out of touch and have outdated information that's all.... it's understandable

that's like me knowing what's goin on in Israel or some shxt...why do I need to know, it's non beneficial to me.... doesn't mean I'm racist or a bigot for saying some shxt I don't know about pertaining to that culture.. it just is what is


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Is there a difference? I'm genuinely asking. I'm not from your neck of the wood so I sometime use maybe terms that to me have the same meaning but it could be wrong.



I'm calling bullshit.

What country or neck of the woods do you come from where saying that word is perfectly acceptable?


----------



## Samp3i

CJ275 said:


> I'm calling bullshit.
> 
> What country or neck of the woods do you come from where saying that word is perfectly acceptable?


I don't see a difference from negro to nigga, I have learned english watching movies and they say it all the time. So to me they are just synonymous.

N****r on the other hand I know it's a derogatory word. I never googled it tho... so I just did and nigga is just a slang that is considered offensive the same as N****r.

Nigga is used mainly among African Americans, but also among other minorities and ethnicities, in a neutral or familiar way and as a friendly term of address. It is also common in rap music. However, nigga is taken to be extremely offensive when used by outsiders. Many people consider this word to be equally as offensive as ******. The words ****** and nigga are pronounced alike in certain dialects, and so it has been claimed that they are one and the same word.

Cool  still stupid as fuck that a negro calling another one nigga is fine but a white doing so it's not... this world is fucked up ahah


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> FWIW @Samp3i ;
> 
> The UNCF was established in the 1940s....there wasn't a PC culture back than
> 
> A quick Google search unveils this;
> View attachment 15605
> 
> 
> View attachment 15606
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the times now....kids can't even say Christmas Tree in school, instead it's a "Holiday Tree"
> 
> you're just out of touch and have outdated information that's all.... it's understandable
> 
> that's like me knowing what's goin on in Israel or some shxt...why do I need to know, it's non beneficial to me.... doesn't mean I'm racist or a bigot for saying some shxt I don't know about pertaining to that culture.. it just is what is


Can I say the present times it's fucked up tho?
I'm not even christian or religious... very farm from it... but come on Holiday Tree? ahahahah


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I ended up back on Tinder again...🙄




Wish me luck...🤞🏾😊


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Is you didn't say you were European I would've thought you were an old southern white guy that grew up during the civil war era.
> 
> Speech Ex.
> 
> Modern Day- "My brother is black"
> 
> Samp3i - "My fellow negro brethren was purchased from the far North..."



Didn’t Joe Brandon say something about the challenge of the negro sounding like an elitist fool?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Still it's not the fault of his race, isn't it?



We are having to have this conversation because we have all fallen under the spell of elitist “jamming of the language”. Jamming is a term in debate where he who defines the terms of the debate, wins. In other words, by adopting the language that is causing the division, we fall into the error and of attempting to use their terms to make one’s point. 

We are not different races; but different general ethnicities. The division stems from segregating by skin tone rather than unifying together understanding what each ethnicity contributes to humanity.


----------



## Yano

All I know is this , I come from a mixed family my mother was born in St Marys parish in Jamaica. Some of my family is white , some is black some is Taino on that side. I don't use that word around 99% of my family. Some of my cousins when we were busting and being stupid yeah it's been said when we were growing up I can't lie about that but if some one other than one of us had said it to each other there would of been some heads getting busted cuz no one ,, and I mean no one plays with that word. It's just fucked up.


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> We are having to have this conversation because we have all fallen under the spell of elitist “jamming of the language”. Jamming is a term in debate where he who defines the terms of the debate, wins. In other words, by adopting the language that is causing the division, we fall into the error and of attempting to use their terms to make one’s point.
> 
> We are not different races; but different general ethnicities. The division stems from segregating by skin tone rather than unifying together understanding what each ethnicity contributes to humanity.


It's very difficult for me to debate about these more serious subjects, becuase I'm missing the semantic and words to express myself properly.

the topic is very broad and complicated, I think many of the ppl that fought and died for negroes freedom or for the rights of the LGBT community would feel ashamed on what ppl fight for today. Same for the feminist etc.
Instead of focusing on serious things they squabble on pronouns, on mansplaining and all these new words that have been minted lately, movements like BLM are a fucking joke, oir the me2 movement, same as white pride and all those shite.

The problem mainly for negro community in america is social economical and it has started not really a long time ago, when all those veterans coming back from the war were denied economic helps in getting loans for houses that it was their right to get and their kids denied proper school education etc.
It's all on wikipedia. This was a massive blow to the negro community, all those thousands of women and men that fighted and died side by side to white ppl received not even 1% of the treatment that was supposed to be given to all soldiers, no matter their skin color and if you go see the numbers... it was milions of dollar lost in the wind.

It created a massive influx of poverty, uneducation so ppl started resorting to what desperate ppl do, selling drugs, thieving etc. It is a dog eating his tail, if you grow up in an environment that doesn't support you in anyway, quite the opposite, where you don't see the light but just darkness (no pun intended ahaha) then the chances that you will make out of it unscarred are very slim.

What's the problem beside that? Human beings are lazy and love to dwell in their misery using it as an excuse to not change things. I don't have a solution as I believe no one has... Probably in America is a lot more felt these debacle from who believe negroes are the culprit of the spike in crimes etc. and who feel guilty for what their great nation did in the past. So there you have the two side of the coin.

I believe that the irony is mostly from poor ppl fighting other poor ppl when their enemy should be the one enslaving them all, but this is another topic I guess.

But is using a word or another gonna change any of this?
It's like the word nazi in germany, you can't use it, ppl get mad. I feel it's a bit funny... we are all focused on words and meanings but we forget that what matters are action and what we do to make this world a better place.

I didn't see anyone getting so riled up when @CohibaRobusto and someother where getting analfucked in the open marriage thread. why? becuase mostly it's a minority and no one gives a fuck and even those communities that have felt what it means to be discriminated because they WERE minorities they would probably act the same way many ppl here did. See the hypocrisy?

Society tells you it's bad to say this and that but if it doesn't say anything about another thing or even it promote an aggressive reaction to it then it's all good in acting like a beast because we are socially justified.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thank you ebay...


----------



## Bro Bundy

the great negro satchel paige -joe biden


----------



## JuiceTrain

(I wasn't gonna do it....but I couldn't resist)
(Welp...Off to hell we go....) 

Good Morning UG and Hello Tinder!!!


----------



## Yano

What the hell lol


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> (I wasn't gonna do it....but I couldn't resist)
> (Welp...Off to hell we go....)
> 
> Good Morning UG and Hello Tinder!!!
> View attachment 15650


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Man the harpoons


----------



## JuiceTrain

The crazy part is you know someone had to help her through the entirety of this fukery and clearly decided to let her go through with it but than again I've seen worse....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Gotta show Nissan how it's done babie💪🏾😎


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> (I wasn't gonna do it....but I couldn't resist)
> (Welp...Off to hell we go....)
> 
> Good Morning UG and Hello Tinder!!!
> View attachment 15650






I win.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15656
> 
> 
> I win.



Idk bro...my match was legit in a wheelchair...straight rolling thunder⚡


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15656
> 
> 
> I win.


Shes got tits bigger than my head .... scary thing is she probably got ankles that big too ... damnnnn.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk bro...my match was legit in a wheelchair...straight rolling thunder⚡


I could see them wheelchair girls being bad for the ego depending on what they can feel goin on down there , get up in that big ol ass and shes like ,,, is it in yet ? ,,,  walk off all sad shes still there on the bed trying to roll back to her chair , cant get over the pillow cussin and yelling for help lookin like some nekkid turtle stuck on its back.....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> I could see them wheelchair girls being bad for the ego depending on what they can feel goin on down there , get up in that big ol ass and shes like ,,, is it in yet ? ,,,  walk off all sad shes still there on the bed trying to roll back to her chair , cant get over the pillow cussin and yelling for help lookin like some nekkid turtle stuck on its back.....


😭😭😭


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Gotta show Nissan how it's done babie💪🏾😎
> 
> View attachment 15653
> 
> 
> View attachment 15655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15654


You know how this is gonna go right ? ,, You're gonna go to him and say something like , Nissan I'm gonna help you get some game ... and he's going to tell you , I got game , I GOT Game !! ... you're gonna give him the side eye and say mmhmmm ... and he's gona jump up run in the other room and come back with Monopoly.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

WTF.....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There will be no harpooning gentlemen


----------



## flenser

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk bro...my match was legit in a wheelchair...straight rolling thunder⚡


I had to go find this post on meso from 2014. I was worried I had included some embarrassing details then that I would choose to leave out this time : )

Once as a teenager I got really drunk and sympathy fucked this fat girl in a wheel chair - I carried her to the couch first, which is how things got started. I saw her the next day and she kept telling me how much fun she had, so I did her sober. After that I got a little obsessed and started making up excuses to get her alone. Now for the confession: she was my girlfriend's little sister, and she never ratted me out.


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Gotta show Nissan how it's done babie💪🏾😎
> 
> View attachment 15653
> 
> 
> View attachment 15655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15654


What does "someone needs to turn notifications on" mean?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What does "someone needs to turn notifications on" mean?


 Idek if your srs lol but just to explain it to the class;

When you have your notifications turned on in an app....it shows up on your phone when you get a new message in the app vs having to check the app manually and periodically if you have notifications turned off.


----------



## nissan11

So my observation is that you seem needy because you don't think she messages you back fast enough. 

Anyone disagree?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Here's an update;






Time to go donate some blood 🩸


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> So my observation is that you seem needy because you don't think she messages you back fast enough.
> 
> Anyone disagree?



Understandable,
I'd like to say it's more of me knowing what's really goin on behind the scenes.... basically saying I know you got time to bullshxt...so I'm just trying to dictate the flow by bringing certain variables to light...

It's all just a mind game....I already know what to expect and what's goin on so I don't really like to play w/sticks n fiddles (i.e. games)


----------



## nissan11

Are you going to facetime her?


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> So my observation is that you seem needy because you don't think she messages you back fast enough.
> 
> Anyone disagree?


NO he is being cocky and a cunt  

You are needy, he is acceptable at what he is doing instead.


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> Are you going to facetime her?


who dafuq facetime? srsly? you try to stay online as less as possible and try to bring the game to the real life as soon as possible.
You damn amateur.


----------



## nissan11

You are wrong.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Are you going to facetime her?



That's up to them to decided...I put the ball in their court, nothing else I could do



Samp3i said:


> who dafuq facetime? srsly? you try to stay online as less as possible and try to bring the game to the real life as soon as possible.
> You damn amateur.





nissan11 said:


> You are wrong.



Gotta agree w/Nissan on this Samp 

Both the girls live like 50 miles away or so,
Unless some action is talked about and agreed upon...I ain't making that drive lol 

Facetiming in today's era is a key component in making advancements.

It's allows the women to gradually become more open...meaning their able to comfortably be themselves around you and get used to interacting with you while also having that safety net of still being behind a screen.

That's just how the game is man...


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> You are wrong.


nissan you should sit in the corner and just listen. You are just awful at picking up women, no wait let me scratch that, you are just awful with women in general.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> That's up to them to decided...I put the ball in their court, nothing else I could do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree w/Nissan on this Samp
> 
> Both the girls live like 50 miles away or so,
> Unless some action is talked about and agreed upon...I ain't making that drive lol
> 
> Facetiming in today's era is a key component in making advancements.
> 
> It's allows the women to gradually become more open...meaning their able to comfortably be themselves around you and get used to interacting with you while also having that safety net of still being behind a screen.
> 
> That's just how the game is man...


Sorry but FIRST I don't have time to waste on facetime stupid fucking chitchat time.
Second why are you matching with girls so far away, do you live in a wood where they sell fried prawn and cheescake? don't you have a big city full of women ready to be riped?

Comfortably be themselves? what the fuck? you searching for a fuck or a girlfriend? I'm not following you I guess. Either way I wouldn't waste my time ever this way.

Few messages, set a date, meet in real life, see if there is chemistry, see her again if yes or maybe even fuck straight away, don't see her again if there is nothing or she is boring or whatever.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Second why are you matching with girls so far away, do you live in a wood where they sell fried prawn and cheescake? don't you have a big city full of women ready to be riped?
> 
> Comfortably be themselves? what the fuck? you searching for a fuck or a girlfriend? I'm not following you I guess. Either way I wouldn't waste my time ever this way.


Red- When women swipe right on me (like me) I get a notification stating that. So if I'm attracted to them I swipe back and now we're able to message each other.

White- Women are used to perverted aggressive guys on these things, if I emulate that I placed in the same category and dismissed.  It's the woman who dictates where things go because they see themselves as the prize. Nothing wrong with that it's just the facts. Like I said before this is how the game is played nowadays.


----------



## Samp3i

Sure this could not be working with weak ass female of 2021 that have anxiety and panic attack 24h because they come from a society of little shits afraid of their own shadow, BUT I don't want to deal with those little shits anyway.

So you know what you find this way? A woman that KNOWS what she wants and even if she doesn't know precisely, she is up for an adventure. Fuck me I'm gonna give her a good one.

I had great weekends with stranger, just went for a drink then proposed a weekend somewhere, spa, mountains, beach, visiting a city. The one saying yes, she is gonna be a great fuck trust me. 

You are gonna pound that sweet ass for 48hrs no stop, she is gonna have the niagara falls between her legs just because you are a man of action and not a man of  "FACETIME DRY MY VAGINA LIKE THE SAHARA". 

This is an extreme example, you can find a middle ground, not everyone will be up to: let's go away for a weekend with a complete stranger, but many will be very happy for something in between.

NO SANE WOMAN prefer a facetime from a real physical encounter. 

Women dictate what? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! they are the prize? Are you fucking kidding me? I'm in my 30s, good looking both body and face (handsome is the general consensus), good education, great job and good income and I'm good at conversating and SHE IS THE PRIZE?
You knock her from the pedestal and set the ground straight away. SHE needs to prove me she is worth my time, because I have no fucking problem in finding another good looking woman that is willing to know me better.

You got it all wrong my man


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Women dictate what? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! they are the prize? Are you fucking kidding me? I'm in my 30s, good looking both body and face (handsome is the general consensus), good education, great job and good income and I'm good at conversating and SHE IS THE PRIZE?


I feel the same way about myself, but check it I'll add on to what I said. Yes they see themselves as the prize because the majority of guys they encounter are lame.

So when they finally run into a guy like you or me they're not used to...they still keep us in that category of lames...that's why you (I) have to slowly show off my awesomeness. Again that's just how the game is. Let's be real these women aren't gonna find a young black strapping male who's debt free, no kids, never been married, very nice apt, even nicer car, an established career in position of power (somewhat lol) and can renovate his own fucking anything to his liking with his bare fukN hands....c'mon man "some" women can't accept that reality...they don't know there for they can't understand stand so they scare themselves off with their own doubts, insecurities, and past experiences.
That's an uncontrollable variable...it is what is....yes I can just talk Macho and say all that good stuff but the reality is (at least on my side of the world) is that women control/dictate their body....


Samp3i said:


> You knock her from the pedestal and set the ground straight away. SHE needs to prove me she is worth my time, because I have no fucking problem in finding another good looking woman that is willing to know me better.
> 
> You got it all wrong my man


And that happens in time bruh, if I go up to a girl a tell her all the shxt I just said in the above post her response is gonna be "narcissist" all that shxt your saying here is 100% true but those are thoughts best keep quiet and played out periodically on the field.

I rather be looked at as laid-back & mysterious (standard Juice) than an aggressive narcissist

-and I'm not calling you one just general bro talk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Is this more your style @Samp3i



*Update*


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Is this more your style @Samp3i
> View attachment 15678
> 
> 
> *Update*
> View attachment 15679



She asked for your number, goal.

Advice, don’t bring up other women when talking to women. Her reply “okay” shows she felt a bit awkward about your comment.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> She asked for your number, goal.
> 
> Advice, don’t bring up other women when talking to women. Her reply “okay” shows she felt a bit awkward about your comment.


Usually I don't...it just brings out their insecurities but this was what was said prior 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But that's than, this is now;


----------



## JuiceTrain

One more for the boyz...



I don't know if I mentioned this before but...
I'm one majestic azz mutha'Fuka 😎

(In before ghosted) lol


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> One more for the boyz...
> View attachment 15685
> 
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned this before but...
> I'm one majestic azz mutha'Fuka 😎
> 
> (In before ghosted) lol


Those are the eyes of a crazy person!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## Tazz

CJ275 said:


> Those are the eyes of a crazy person!!!



I’m fucking dyinggggg, that was ruthless


----------



## JuiceTrain

Probably a good thing I'm an hour and a half away than haha // I'll tell you guys one thing though... I'm not looking for a relationship or nothing but she's coming at me hard like my ex did...no feelings in it just throwing that fact out there for the added bro talk


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Probably a good thing I'm an hour and a half away than haha // I'll tell you guys one thing though... I'm not looking for a relationship or nothing but she's coming at me hard like my ex did...no feelings in it just throwing that fact out there for the added bro talk



Find someone who’s hard to get, not the ones that throw themselves at you.

Classy, hard to get women, often are the best and will take care of you with years to come.

(Unless you’re only interested in the short term with them, then fuck it lol)


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> Those are the eyes of a crazy person!!!



Not crazy, but special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Im not sure whats more disturbing , the eyes , the fact that once shes got those udders out of that wonder bra and laying on her back half that tattoo is going to be under each arm , or why she simply didn't cover up the big titty zit or is that one of them 3rd nipples growing in ?


----------



## JuiceTrain

@Yano ..Dem titties are mine....FOR THE BOYZ!!!


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> @Yano ..Dem titties are mine....
> View attachment 15689


Right on !! haaahaah


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissian needs a good pegging ..Thats what i think


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> @Yano ..Dem titties are mine....FOR THE BOYZ!!!
> View attachment 15689



Oh sh!t!. Did you motorboat those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> Oh sh!t!. Did you motorboat those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



You know...I never thought I wouldn't like pierced nipples.

It's like... I'm just trynna get a mouth full of titty and there's this piece of metal clanking around in my gap...wtf


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Juiceman is at it again....



She has no idea...


----------



## nissan11

So you banged her?


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> So you banged her?


banged ... where did you learn language like that ? you need to learn how speak about a lady properly , repeat after me , " beat the pussy up beat the pussy up "


----------



## Methyl mike

Samp3i said:


> You do know that "black people" where calling themselves proudly negro until 1960 or it was 1968, I have to check.
> 
> So the UNCF United negro college fund is derogatory? Ahhahaha give me a fucking break.
> 
> I said it before, 2021 the world were everybody call everything an offense.
> 
> The racist card is old and a bit out of fashion tho, negroes have lost that card from LGBTQ and other communities. Sorry to break it for you.


Just shut up then.


----------



## Methyl mike

was worthy


----------



## JuiceTrain

Got another date tonight boyz...


----------



## JuiceTrain

So from my intelligence gathering w/this tinder profile....women prefer me to be a funny sarcastic asshole (standard Juicey) but when I portrayed regular hard working Juicey....no dice🤔

Any thoughts/speculations


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> So from my intelligence gathering w/this tinder profile....women prefer me to be a funny sarcastic asshole (standard Juicey) but when I portrayed regular hard working Juicey....no dice🤔
> 
> Any thoughts/speculations


Women typically go for the bad boy on some level I've always found. Don't think many of these gals are looking for some one stable and hard working they want to be rode hard and put away wet like a bike in a thunderstorm.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> So you banged her?



More like used and abused...😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Shouts out to Vital and the plugg 🔌



(FWIW- Bang energy is made by Vital Pharmaceuticals and Cialis is made by The Plugg... I Googled it)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Somebody come take my phone...please 🙏🏾


----------



## Dnewell2004

From the looks of thing juicy like em thick

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> From the looks of thing juicy like em thick
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I was just writing it


----------



## Methyl mike

Had to dial up 14ius of log for thjs one. Grats Papaya for the inspiration


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> The Juiceman is at it again....
> View attachment 15693
> 
> 
> She has no idea...
> View attachment 15694


Just don't fuckem too good unless they keepers


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> Shouts out to Vital and the plugg 🔌
> View attachment 15703
> 
> 
> (FWIW- Bang energy is made by Vital Pharmaceuticals and Cialis is made by The Plugg... I Googled it)


Need to cut them cuticles juicey


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Got another date tonight boyz...
> 
> View attachment 15698
> 
> 
> View attachment 15697



Okay so check it,
Juicey thought he could take a little nappy before his venture which unexpectedly turned into a deep sleep 😞

Wait....it gets better...

When I woke up this morning and checked my phone........


no missed calls 🥲


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> When I woke up this morning and checked my phone........
> 
> 
> no missed calls 🥲



Spoke to soon



I'm gonna quote a wise man here and say;
"I think she likes me..🥰🥰"


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Spoke to soon
> View attachment 15721
> 
> 
> I'm gonna quote a wise man here and say;
> "I think she likes me..🥰🥰"


I said that!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Think I'm doing pretty damn well this go around...


----------



## nissan11

I see you were taking notes from my dating log. Good work.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> I see you were taking notes from my dating log. Good work.



IDEK how to respond to that but yea thanks for the help guru 😄😄


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I see you were taking notes from my dating log. Good work.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Men only want me for my face or body. Bitch is basically throwing her body at you. Glad I'm married cause this shit would cause me to just work lift sleep repeat...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

*update*



That's a clear set-up...you all see it


----------



## TODAY

SHE WANTS THAT MEAT


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dnewell2004 said:


> Men only want me for my face or body. Bitch is basically throwing her body at you.





TODAY said:


> SHE WANTS THAT MEAT



I ignored it 😄😄😄 I wanted to touch it but she's not gonna get me that easily...I mean she will but you guys know what I'm saying haha


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Think I'm doing pretty damn well this go around...
> View attachment 15731
> 
> 
> View attachment 15732


Ahahhahahaha many men sexualixe me..i just want to be see internally, my deep self. Fisting is a good way to start woman.

Get the fuck out of here 😂
Women are ridicolous. Why are you writing shxtz? And not shitz?


----------



## Samp3i

Show us body and face of this one, is she chubby like the other one? Be fast that Jessica is getting bored of all the cum tribute and asked me for a break.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> . Why are you writing shxtz? And not shitz?


For the swagg Sampz....for the swagg 

Shxtz is visually more appealing than shits 
Just like when I write the word bxtch instead of bitch....it lightens the load


----------



## Dnewell2004

JuiceTrain said:


> For the swagg Sampz....for the swagg
> 
> Shxtz is visually more appealing than shits
> Just like when I write the word bxtch instead of bitch....it lightens the load
> 
> View attachment 15736
> 
> 
> View attachment 15735


Fuck swag. Looks dumb as shxt.

For the record #2 is the winner.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dnewell2004 said:


> Fuck swag. Looks dumb as shxt.
> 
> For the record #2 is the winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Dammit Dxewell, I just wanna be cool 😎

But this chick wants to hang out soon...I told her I went to 5guys tonight and she asked why didn't I invite her lol

We live in different towns but work in the same city so maybe I could start getting lunch time quickies, after work blowies, or even mid-day fuckies....I'm all for it 😉👍🏾  fxck yeah!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

you gotta feed these bitches..they want that double burger


----------



## The Phoenix

First night of Hanukkah . 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> Fuck swag. Looks dumb as shxt.
> 
> For the record #2 is the winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more... juice you look dumb as fuck with that way of writing 😂 but if you are fine with it go ahead.

Lighting the load... Damn I'm too old for this shit 🤦


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> First night of Hanukkah .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You Jewish? It's a Jewish thing right? I know Google but it's 5am can't bother lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Couldn't agree more... juice you look dumb as fuck with that way of writing 😂 but if you are fine with it go ahead.
> 
> Lighting the load... Damn I'm too old for this shit 🤦



You know what Sxmpz,
You're just European and throwing a wobbly because you're knackered

You just need a cheeky little bevvy and some noshes there bruv and you'll be back to being proper in no time mate...😉👍🏾


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> You know what Sxmpz,
> You're just European and throwing a wobbly because you're knackered
> 
> You just need a cheeky little bevvy and some noshes there bruv and you'll be back to being proper in no time mate...😉👍🏾


I fucking hate this way of talking even in my own language. Damn it. How old are you juice 😂?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> I fucking hate this way of talking even in my own language. Damn it. How old are you juice 😂?


Oi!!,
Cheeky likkle bugger eh?🧐


----------



## Dnewell2004

Wife's arms and shoulders were looking big this morning after cardio
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Dnewell2004 said:


> Wife's arms and shoulders were looking big this morning after cardio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I want one of those for Christmas!!!  🤗


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Wife's arms and shoulders were looking big this morning after cardio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



She’s got delts that’ll make a man blush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004

CJ275 said:


> I want one of those for Christmas!!!


A wife?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Dnewell2004 said:


> A wife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If she looked like that, sure!!  😂


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> A wife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I spoke to Santa @CJ275
He told me he is still old style, so for a girl like you, he will deliver a husband.

We will let you know when you can ask for a wife.

Cheers 😂


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I spoke to Santa @CJ275
> He told me he is still old style, so for a girl like you, he will deliver a husband.
> 
> We will let you know when you can ask for a wife.
> 
> Cheers 😂


You sun'uva'bitch!!!  🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

2 girls....1 Gif


----------



## Dnewell2004

JuiceTrain said:


> 2 girls....1 Gif
> View attachment 15754
> 
> 
> View attachment 15755


Is this the "they only want my face or body" chick?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dnewell2004 said:


> Is this the "they only want my face or body" chick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


The 1pic is the face/body one .

2nd is the shawty I hooked up w/this weekend


----------



## TeddyBear

Samp3i said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, took the pic the next day. On a bulk right now, 4 weeks in.
> 
> Still loads of improvement to do and I'm still a small guy for my height but I'll get there sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15543


WHAT? I didn’t know you looked like this!?!


----------



## Samp3i

dted23 said:


> WHAT? I didn’t know you looked like this!?!


What do you mean, we don't know eachother of course you didn't know 🤣
How did you think I look?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Nissans woman still has the forum beat on freaky...😄😄 Shawty is gonna have a Jumanji mask on pegging the fuck outta guy with one of those motorized automatic fuck dicks that do stroking for you 😄😄😄 full speed...full send


----------



## Samp3i

Yesterday, wife wanted to cheat, so I made her some Amatriciana. I know it's wasted with all you fuckers with no food culture and eating ketchup with pasta like Juice but I'll leave it here anyway.

I'll leave something else too that I know some can relate 

See I can be nice sometime




1kg of wagyu beef. Rubbed it and cooked on my BBQ. Tender like butter


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> eating ketchup with pasta like Juice but I'll leave it here anyway.



Not exactly ketchup but it's in the same family lol


----------



## The Phoenix

dted23 said:


> WHAT? I didn’t know you looked like this!?!



Yup, Sampy is shredded AF. Sampy is the cute name he gave that little critter in his AVI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> Yup, Sampy is shredded AF. Sampy is the cute name he gave that little critter in his AVI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually I was a lot more shredded two months ago but I wanna get to 220 LBS so It's time to lose the six pack and try to be buff.
telling the truth is very hard to bulk when you are lean (mentally I mean), because at first you mantain the vascularity and you look bigger and leaner but then when you start to pack up some weight you lose the shredness and you are still small tho and so it's a never ending fight between: let's keep eating more and gain weight vs fuck I wanna get leaner as before ahahaha

I need to not get overboard with the BF and keep a steady gain of muscle (with as less fat as possible), if everything goes as planned I should be at least 6-7lbs heavier next time that I cut.
In two years I could end up at a nice 210lbs 10-8% BF
that would be a nice achievement. My dream is 220lbs 10-8% BF but that's gonna be very very tough to achieve, It means I have to be around 240lbs and then cut to a lean 220lbs... I don't think my genetics will allow it... I'm not gifted at all.


----------



## JuiceTrain

When I started at 190 I wanted to get to 205 & I had some-what the same mentality but it took about 2-3years for me to put on a solid 30lbs.

I'm not in the mind frame where I wanna tone down yet...I quite happy with this frame...wish my muscles were as defined and raw as it was at 190 but it's part of the process...


----------



## MrBafner

I often get people (men and women) sending me stuff .. this one I can live with but had to block, she was a bit weird.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> When I started at 190 I wanted to get to 205 & I had some-what the same mentality but it took about 2-3years for me to put on a solid 30lbs.
> 
> I'm not in the mind frame where I wanna tone down yet...I quite happy with this frame...wish my muscles were as defined and raw as it was at 190 but it's part of the process...


I don't like anymore to be "swole" but not defined. First you look good only when dressed, because when you take off your clothes if you are not cut you don't look that great... on the other hand when you are dressed and shredded unless you are +30-40lbs over your height then you look small ahahaha It's a fucking nightmare... but I wanna be at 10 max 12%bf all year around in the future, I just need a little bit of more muscle to have a better look and don't look small in  my eye. Problem is all in our mind, 99% of the ppl I know think I'm already too much... but when I look myself in the mirror I see just an average gym rat, not even a good one.

Body dysphormia is fucked up.

I'll show you guys a picture of me before starting to lift.
Never showed to almost anyone.


----------



## Samp3i

MrBafner said:


> I often get people (men and women) sending me stuff .. this one I can live with but had to block, she was a bit weird.


Why weird?


----------



## Samp3i

Enjoy Sampy when he was a child, before becoming a man.

50lbs lighter 😂


----------



## MrBafner

Samp3i said:


> Why weird?


The next one was a video .. sounded like a man


----------



## Samp3i

MrBafner said:


> The next one was a video .. sounded like a man


Didn't know my wife had send you a video damn it!


----------



## MrBafner

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15775
> View attachment 15776
> 
> 
> Enjoy Sampy when he was a child, before becoming a man.
> 
> 50lbs lighter 😂


haha .. toilet selfie


----------



## Samp3i

MrBafner said:


> haha .. toilet selfie


Had to keep track of my magnificent progress! 😎


----------



## MrBafner

Samp3i said:


> Had to keep track of my magnificent pro


nobody can resist a good mirror with lighting


----------



## Samp3i

MrBafner said:


> nobody can resist a good mirror with lighting


The lift in my apartment has perfect lighting, I'm full of picture without a shirt in it, don't have to tell you the time the door has opened and a full family waiting for the lift had to see me with stupid faces taking selfie half naked 😂😂😂


----------



## Dnewell2004

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Dnewell2004 said:


> View attachment 15778
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


She looks amazing 😍... So amazing that it hurts my feelings. Now I feel bad about myself 😞


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey's pack just got a little bigger


----------



## Samp3i

Deca kicking in, lifts are up, weight is up, soon gonna have a great cheat meal (pics incoming) and I just got messaged by this great pair of tits craving for a good pounding.

Shit looks great, today is one of those good day. Can count them on the tips of me fingers.


----------



## Samp3i




----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15805
> View attachment 15806
> View attachment 15807
> View attachment 15808


What's on the plate Sampz...I know the cannolis...looks filling


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Brown ones look like doodoo


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> What's on the plate Sampz...I know the cannolis...looks filling


Arancini are ball of rice with stuff in it, two were butter and ham another two pistacchio and speck and another two ragù. The sweet stuff are: cannoli siciliani, few with normal ricotta the other two with pistacchio ricotta, then two fried bomb with ricotta in it etc.

Use Google translator if you don't understand 😂

I'm fucking stuffed damn it


----------



## Bro Bundy

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15775
> View attachment 15776
> 
> 
> Enjoy Sampy when he was a child, before becoming a man.
> 
> 50lbs lighter 😂


LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy

I needed that this morning thank u


----------



## JuiceTrain

Puppy preparations...



Figured I'd get my eldest pup a new collar as well...


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 15775
> View attachment 15776
> 
> 
> Enjoy Sampy when he was a child, before becoming a man.
> 
> 50lbs lighter



You must be young Sampy because the cell phone is an iPhone. This has to be no sooner than 2011-2012?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> You must be young Sampy because the cell phone is an iPhone. This has to be no sooner than 2011-2012?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm in my 30+ at the moment.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Progress
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

Waiting on the wife to show up with the key watching this dude work out. For those who say "you can't" haven't met him yet. He was a all world level gymnast and had a freak accident during a competition. It left him paralyzed but he is at the gym 4-5 nights a week. Over the last year his transformation has been inspirational. He never complains he just executes.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkMaster

Dnewell2004 said:


> Waiting on the wife to show up with the key watching this dude work out. For those who say "you can't" haven't met him yet. He was a all world level gymnast and had a freak accident during a competition. It left him paralyzed but he is at the gym 4-5 nights a week. Over the last year his transformation has been inspirational. He never complains he just executes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15856
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What a fucking warrior


----------



## Bro Bundy

Dnewell2004 said:


> Waiting on the wife to show up with the key watching this dude work out. For those who say "you can't" haven't met him yet. He was a all world level gymnast and had a freak accident during a competition. It left him paralyzed but he is at the gym 4-5 nights a week. Over the last year his transformation has been inspirational. He never complains he just executes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15856
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


thats heart!


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15855
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Wtf is that?


----------



## Dnewell2004

Samp3i said:


> Wtf is that?


My amp rack for my journey. Crossfire 2k and 800.4 to run this beast
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> My amp rack for my journey. Crossfire 2k and 800.4 to run this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15860
> View attachment 15861
> View attachment 15862
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Gotcha!


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Beautiful puppy


----------



## Kalicut

Dnewell2004 said:


> My amp rack for my journey. Crossfire 2k and 800.4 to run this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15860
> View attachment 15861
> View attachment 15862
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Glad to see you use Milwaukee


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Gsd are the best dog!!!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

And the acclimation begins...


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> And the acclimation begins...
> View attachment 15881
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15882


someone looks grumpy. lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> someone looks grumpy. lol



He was hollering when I first put him in there but I just sat next to em and kept telling him to chill....I opened the cage after a while and left it but he stayed in there...fukR is comfortable now lol


----------



## Tazz

tazz put you on


----------



## Send0

I think I'm being hunted


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

A mans shake


----------



## The Phoenix

My life revolves around the gym. Brought a few gifts  for the little tikes that would like something this Christmas. I like it when Big men & women help the little people


----------



## Tazz

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 15885



what’s in er


----------



## Bro Bundy

Tazz said:


> what’s in er


60 g protein, frozen fruit, peanut butter ,banana


----------



## JuiceTrain

I've already been accepted as pack leader😎 // He follows me around and when I stop moving he rest....started washing dishes and my foot became a down pillow // downside is if I move when he's comfortable he starts crying because he has to get up and readjust lol


----------



## Jet Labs

Pulled this old girl out of storage to make a few specialty items for a good friend


----------



## JuiceTrain

Jet Labs said:


> Pulled this old girl out of storage to make a few specialty items for a good friend
> 
> View attachment 15890


Classic...


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I finally decided to get my Corso a bigger cage because 1) the Shepard needed one 2) the Corso outgrew it




BUT...



He decided to take a nap while I was building it now I think he might be dead...🙁


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> So I finally decided to get my Corso a bigger cage because 1) the Shepard needed one 2) the Corso outgrew it
> 
> View attachment 15900
> 
> 
> But.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 15901
> 
> 
> He decided to take a nap while I was building it now I think he might be dead...🙁


sleeping n growing , its what they do best , beautiful pup man


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> sleeping n growing , its what they do best , beautiful pup man


I had em both in the yard playing around while I was doing some light work...once we came inside he finally ate a little bit of his puppy food...I put a blanket in the bottom of the cage before I put the top on and he just walked up in that shxt and died lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

My liltle' foot warmer..🥰🥰


----------



## A B C XYZ

Jet Labs said:


> Pulled this old girl out of storage to make a few specialty items for a good friend
> 
> View attachment 15890


What is the on. top of the syringe? a weight?


----------



## The Phoenix

Last night of Hanukkah  













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004

Full day of running wires and it's still not playing dammit but they're mounted in the car. One more day hopefully just don't know what day it'll be.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs

A B C XYZ said:


> What is the on. top of the syringe? a weight?



Yes, a 2.5lb then a 10lb and a7.5lb


----------



## SharkMaster

Dnewell2004 said:


> Full day of running wires and it's still not playing dammit but they're mounted in the car. One more day hopefully just don't know what day it'll be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


nice


----------



## Kalicut

I am beyond ready for this cold to go away, congested on the left side and runny nose like crazy. Right side is more or less fine. Had to take something for a headache earlier some reason had a pain run up the left side of my nose under my eye and on my temple along with my jaw hurting. Webmd will probably say I have the black plague or something.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My minions are developing at a steady pace🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> My minions are developing at a steady pace
> 
> View attachment 15918



Love these pics of the pups, ngl tho, i think i’d love pics of the wendy’s nugz more tho. 

How old are they? You may of already said it but really don’t wana scroll lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> Love these pics of the pups, ngl tho, i think i’d love pics of the wendy’s nugz more tho.
> 
> How old are they? You may of already said it but really don’t wana scroll lol



The Corso is 1yr 7months (5/9/2020...I believe)

And the Shepard is 9weeks (10/7/2021)


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> The Corso is 1yr 7months (5/9/2020...I believe)
> 
> And the Shepard is 9weeks (10/7/2021)



Fuck, that Shepard gona grow up to be a beast man. Love them. 

Get close to it while it’s young with them I heard, and they’ll look at you as the leader of their “pack” and protect you and be loyal at all costs when they grow up.


----------



## JuiceTrain

And just a FYI;

Anyone looking towards getting a new puppy I use this site: Lancaster Puppies

You just select whatever breed your looking for and go from there. The site is very user friendly (easily understandable)

I've gotten my Corso, this Shepard, and another Shepard I had years ago through this site from Amish breeders in PA (they have other states listed for every breed, PA is just closer to me)

They come w/health certificates and shot papers


----------



## JuiceTrain

I gave both of them a bath yesterday and decided to let em protect Juicey in his dreams... apparently my Corso is the jealous type lol

I picked up my Shepard and was doing that lion king Simba shxt when the bamboo showed him off to the kingdom next thing you know my Corso is trynna get some air time lol he's a hefty fxcker...


----------



## Geezer

Send0 said:


> I think I'm being hunted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884


----------



## JuiceTrain

Got a new pup and gonna get me some new kitty 😈


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> Spoke to soon
> View attachment 15721
> 
> 
> I'm gonna quote a wise man here and say;
> "I think she likes me..🥰🥰"


I tried to tell you man, I really did. I'd get to ghosting before you wake up tied to a bed with wooden blocks between your ankles. Just saying.


----------



## Methyl mike

Doesn't look like much but it will do


----------



## Methyl mike

$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tazz

Methyl mike said:


> View attachment 15938
> 
> Doesn't look like much but it will do



I spy pancake mix!!


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> View attachment 15938
> 
> Doesn't look like much but it will do


I approve of your taste in cereal sir 😁


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> I gave both of them a bath yesterday and decided to let em protect Juicey in his dreams... apparently my Corso is the jealous type lol
> 
> I picked up my Shepard and was doing that lion king Simba shxt when the bamboo showed him off to the kingdom next thing you know my Corso is trynna get some air time lol he's a hefty fxcker...
> 
> 
> View attachment 15923


Love shepards and any breed of bulldog or mastiff , fantastic animals. This was one of my best friends for 14 years his name was Cochise.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You've perfected the crazy face Nissan


----------



## Dnewell2004

You gonna eat this? Mind if I do?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> You gonna eat this? Mind if I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15955
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I bet she loves lettuce.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> I bet she loves lettuce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Eh. Nightcrawlers, chicken and evidently porkchops lol. Dragonfruit, bananas, celery and a few more things but not lettuce really

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> I bet she loves lettuce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


As usual, you and female just two opposite universe.


----------



## TomJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That's a pretty nice setup. Nice barbell collection

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Wife cooked supper tonight


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 15962
> 
> 
> Wife cooked supper tonight



Looks like breakfast ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 15962
> 
> 
> Wife cooked supper tonight


that's cooking?


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like breakfast ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Breakfast for dinner is the best!


----------



## Dnewell2004

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like breakfast ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is NOT breakfast
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like breakfast ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Looks like dieting (small portion) 😄😄


----------



## Kalicut

This girl knows how to make some home made gravy!


----------



## snake

What little I'm seeing, I have no idea why I bother even taking this in the woods.


----------



## Kalicut

snake said:


> What little I'm seeing, I have no idea why I bother even taking this in the woods.


I’ve been wanting to go hunting with a pistol for a minute now


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> I’ve been wanting to go hunting with a pistol for a minute now


2pistols and just run through the forest like I'm speedrunning an airsoft match...everything's getN 2shots..deers, squirrels, ferrets, spiders you name it...Straight wildlife endangerment...


----------



## Dnewell2004

16 year old daughter cooked dinner tonight. Shit was fucking good!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Dnewell2004 said:


> 16 year old daughter cooked dinner tonight. Shit was fucking good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15979
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## Kalicut

Got the rooms booked for our company Christmas party, got everyones rooms booked and dinners planed for the casino! I think everyone and their significant others are going to have a blast!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Puppy play session


----------



## Methyl mike




----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> 16 year old daughter cooked dinner tonight. Shit was fucking good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15979
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What is that thing? 😂 Pasta with chicken?

I fucking "love" American cooking ahahahah


----------



## Dnewell2004

Samp3i said:


> What is that thing?  Pasta with chicken?
> 
> I fucking "love" American cooking ahahahah


Some sort of crusted chicken with homemade fettuccine Alfredo and garlic bread

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Dnewell2004 said:


> Some sort of crusted chicken with homemade fettuccine Alfredo and garlic bread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What is fettuccine Alfredo 

Oh it's fettuccine with butter and parmesan 🤣
😂


----------



## Dnewell2004

Samp3i said:


> What is fettuccine Alfredo
> 
> Oh it's fettuccine with butter and parmesan


Fettuccine Alfredo or fettuccine al burro is an Italian pasta dish of fresh fettuccine tossed with butter and Parmesan cheese. As the cheese melts, it emulsifies the liquids to form a smooth and rich cheese sauce coating the pasta. Wikipedia

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike

Dnewell2004 said:


> Some sort of crusted chicken with homemade fettuccine Alfredo and garlic bread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Looks bomb


----------



## nissan11

snake said:


> What little I'm seeing, I have no idea why I bother even taking this in the woods.


What kind of gun is that? How far do you feel comfortable shooting a deer with it? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike

My best friend


----------



## nissan11

Methyl mike said:


> My best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15994


This cat has peculiar ears. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike

nissan11 said:


> This cat has peculiar ears.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


He does not


----------



## snake

nissan11 said:


> What kind of gun is that? How far do you feel comfortable shooting a deer with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ruger  44 mag. Blackhawk

Off a steady rest like that, 60 yds is about my limit. Most guys will push it out to 100 yds. 90%  of the deer I have ever taken has been within 30 yds and mostly with a bow or Xbow.

From a practical hunting standpoint, I errored by getting the 4x scope. Yeah it's good at 50 yds when you're all sandbagged up and got the time but if your only broadside shot comes at 20 yds, all you're going to see in the scope is brown hair. 

Another issue wih a 4x scoped pistol is it's ability to gather light. Not an issue on the range at 10 am but that first and last 10 min of the hunt is a problem and that's your primo time.

Oh and I maybe just a pussy but this fuuker kicks like a mule.


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> My best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15994


He's a handsome boy 😍


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Methyl mike said:


> My best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15994


Excellent kitty. 
Maybe when I'm not high I'll share back.


----------



## Kalicut

Got some new shoes for the gym, ask me why I picked these out!


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Got some new shoes for the gym, ask me why I picked these out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16020


Why did you pick those out?


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Why did you pick those out?


Because I knew my wife would hate them!


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> Because I knew my wife would hate them!



I thought it was because you just had to have the pink stripe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalicut

The Phoenix said:


> I thought it was because you just had to have the pink stripe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not going to lie, I told her and my parents if they're going to get me clothes dont get me anything grey, black, or dark blue because literally all the clothes I have are dark colors... So I figured why not change up my shoes while im at it. Went from one extreme to the other!


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> Because I knew my wife would hate them!


Bullshit you took those shoes in the female department because you like it and you wish you had Denice peg you hard the same as she is doing with Nissan.

I mean.. come.on! We are family, no need to hide in the closet


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Converse for everything but squats and Adidas heals for that.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazz

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



I’m going to ignore the upper portion of that first picture, with that said, nice candy corn.


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You are getting fat.


----------



## Bro Bundy

u need to jump on some gear and stop being a weirdo


----------



## Tazz

Bro Bundy said:


> u need to jump on some gear and stop being a weirdo



I have the urge to just spike all his food and drinks for the next 6 weeks with winny, and pin him in his sleep


----------



## JuiceTrain

Guess who's about to get his penis suckled on 😏




Where's that noob who complains about bros being bros....tell that fuxker I said;

IT'S FOR THE BOYZ!!!!!✊🏾


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Guess who's about to get his penis suckled on 😏
> 
> View attachment 16064
> 
> 
> Where's that noob who complains about bros being bros....tell that fuxker I said;
> 
> IT'S FOR THE BOYZ!!!!!✊🏾


Hell Yeah ! pussy's broke but ya mouth and ass aren't , now thats romance pay attention @nissan haaahaha right on !!


----------



## Geezer




----------



## TomJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No wonder your girl wants to put a finger up your ass. 

You're over there asking for it like that

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

New development Boyz;

I was promised a visit last night 



Sadly I was let down 😔.....But☝🏾




Now...I don't fully understand this gibberish but it's looking like she's giving herself a second chance.... didn't know that was possible 🤨


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> New development Boyz;
> 
> I was promised a visit last night
> View attachment 16069
> 
> 
> Sadly I was let down 😔.....But☝🏾
> 
> View attachment 16070
> 
> 
> Now...I don't fully understand this gibberish but it's looking like she's giving herself a second chance.... didn't know that was possible 🤨


Too bad this don't come as some kind of emoji you could send her ...


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> New development Boyz;
> 
> I was promised a visit last night
> View attachment 16069
> 
> 
> Sadly I was let down 😔.....But☝🏾
> 
> View attachment 16070
> 
> 
> Now...I don't fully understand this gibberish but it's looking like she's giving herself a second chance.... didn't know that was possible 🤨


Seems like you found Denise sibling, yo Nissan  it seems she ain't the only crazy bitch in town! Feeling better already?


----------



## The Phoenix

I meant to post these the other day I worked out with my buddy at my hardcore gyms new west side location. Keep in mind this is the men’s room. Reminds my of there kids Monsters pet dicks on the Netflix cartoon Big Mouf. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> I meant to post these the other day I worked out with my buddy at my hardcore gyms new west side location. Keep in mind this is the men’s room. Reminds my of there kids Monsters pet dicks on the Netflix cartoon Big Mouf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I mean why? Just why?


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> I mean why? Just why?


maybe he thinks all the dude that do gear in that gym are d!cks - the owner himself is Mike Gracie, a local professional bodybuilder,  he is shorter than me but stickier than fnck.


----------



## A B C XYZ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Are you the same guy I saw on a website in Diapers?   He was in the same pose, in the same room!


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I meant to post these the other day I worked out with my buddy at my hardcore gyms new west side location. Keep in mind this is the men’s room. Reminds my of there kids Monsters pet dicks on the Netflix cartoon Big Mouf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm so immature... I love this and want it for my own bathroom now 😂


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I'm so immature... I love this and want it for my own bathroom now



I can ask where he got them at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> I can ask where he got them at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do it please 😁


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> New development Boyz;
> 
> I was promised a visit last night
> View attachment 16069
> 
> 
> Sadly I was let down 😔.....But☝🏾
> 
> View attachment 16070
> 
> 
> Now...I don't fully understand this gibberish but it's looking like she's giving herself a second chance.... didn't know that was possible 🤨


Desiree doesn't realize you are (or should be) aware she has another hole to offer. I feel like she's not really loyal to the team here. Cheyenne is clearly ditsy or pretends to be because she thinks you are stupid and will let her get away with female bullshit. Both are falling short sadly. At this point don't even walk over to open the door when they come over, just a quick "doors open" when they knock (quietly and politely) and some finger gestures to direct the action and back out the door they go. It has to be this way, they make you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

@Methyl mike knows the moves 😄😄


----------



## Sven Northman

JuiceTrain said:


> Guess who's about to get his penis suckled on 😏
> 
> View attachment 16064
> 
> 
> Where's that noob who complains about bros being bros....tell that fuxker I said;
> 
> IT'S FOR THE BOYZ!!!!!✊🏾


You rang? Lol. I'm right here!

She sounds like my girl. When she hits that time she still gets the job done. That's one you keep around.


----------



## Kalicut

Got 10 ribeyes and 2 dozen oyster for my 3 year olds birthday party tonight! Them ribeyes extra thick!


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> Got 10 ribeyes and 2 dozen oyster for my 3 year olds birthday party tonight! Them ribeyes extra thick!


It's called live picture thread, where the fuck are the pictures?


----------



## Kalicut




----------



## Kalicut




----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16090


I mean I expected better from an American. The marble on those rib-eye is kinda subpar. Thickness is not too bad tho.


----------



## Samp3i

I have got 1,7kg of this baby coming next week. But different cut of this one, same animal tho.

For you American 3,6lbs porterhouse cut 100% wagyu ❤️

Gonna show you this bitch on the grill when I have it in my hands


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 16091
> 
> 
> I have got 1,7kg of this baby coming next week. But different cut of this one, same animal tho.
> 
> For you American 3,6lbs porterhouse cut 100% wagyu ❤️
> 
> Gonna show you this bitch on the grill when I have it in my hands


It’s hard to find good cuts of meet in my area without ordering, this was a last minute thing. I want to try wagyu so bad


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> It’s hard to find good cuts of meet in my area without ordering, this was a last minute thing. I want to try wagyu so bad


Is it? I never would have thought it. I always picture America as one of the land of great meat anywhere you go ahahahah

I had an awesome Creekstone Farm denver steak few weeks ago one if not the best ranch of USA the meat from them it's just amazing , let me find the picture  


Wagyu is nice but super expensive, it's just a treat on special occasion, I'm not rich enough to eat it many times in a year 😂

How much it was your rib-eye.

Average here for a great rib-eye properly marbled is around 45$ each 2.2lbs  of meat.


----------



## Samp3i




----------



## Samp3i

More wagyu


	

		
			
		

		
	
And there you go rib-eye and Denver steak creekston farm


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> Is it? I never would have thought it. I always picture America as one of the land of great meat anywhere you go ahahahah
> 
> I had an awesome Creekstone Farm denver steak few weeks ago one if not the best ranch of USA the meat from them it's just amazing , let me find the picture
> 
> 
> Wagyu is nice but super expensive, it's just a treat on special occasion, I'm not rich enough to eat it many times in a year 😂
> 
> How much it was your rib-eye.
> 
> Average here for a great rib-eye properly marbled is around 45$ each 2.2lbs  of meat.


These were $14.50/lb, honestly best we have locally is your average farmer had a cow that was getting a little to old. Unless you go to the big city you’re not getting anything crazy.


----------



## Kalicut

Got to be medium rare!


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> These were $14.50/lb, honestly best we have locally is your average farmer had a cow that was getting a little to old. Unless you go to the big city you’re not getting anything crazy.


That's reasonable, here I have to order anything online of this quality or there are few specialized shop but only in the big cities mainly.


----------



## The Phoenix

The Phoenix said:


> I meant to post these the other day I worked out with my buddy at my hardcore gyms new west side location. Keep in mind this is the men’s room. Reminds my of there kids Monsters pet dicks on the Netflix cartoon Big Mouf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I told my trainer that his boss put these up at his new location and I said they were mean muscle cocks and in his mind, he thought thicc n' veiny, and I'm no man, they have mean face punched out to make them mad.  I told him i will allow him 'one' freudian slip per day.


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 16091
> 
> 
> I have got 1,7kg of this baby coming next week. But different cut of this one, same animal tho.
> 
> For you American 3,6lbs porterhouse cut 100% wagyu ❤️
> 
> Gonna show you this bitch on the grill when I have it in my hands


did you go hunting Sampy?  where in italy can i find deer/cattle this fat?


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> I never would have thought it. I always picture America as one of the land of *great meat* anywhere you go



I think @JuiceTrain would concur.


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> did you go hunting Sampy?  where in italy can i find deer/cattle this fat?


You can't, Italy is famous for having very lean meat even the famous one chianina and fassona piemontese.  Marbling is not our strong suit.


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> You can't, Italy is famous for having very lean meat even the famous one chianina and fassona piemontese.  Marbling is not our strong suit.


that's cos they range feed the chamois and/or cattle.


----------



## Methyl mike

Samp3i said:


> I mean I expected better from an American. The marble on those rib-eye is kinda subpar. Thickness is not too bad tho.


You know your marbling. I find it doesn't always tell the whole story and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> @Methyl mike knows the moves 😄😄


I have an active imagination.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> I think @JuiceTrain would concur.



Very succulent meat 🍖


----------



## JuiceTrain

Let's hope this night doesn't go to waste Boyz 😈....


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16114
> 
> 
> View attachment 16115
> 
> 
> Let's hope this night doesn't go to waste Boyz 😈....


The poor poor soul… have a wonderful time!


----------



## Kalicut

Great little birthday party tonight


----------



## Send0

Who wants to lift with me?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Morning @Yano
Ice and cows


----------



## Yano

Right on !


----------



## nissan11

Human_Backhoe said:


> Morning @Yano
> Ice and cows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16166


Is that a bison?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> Is that a bison?



They are Highland Cows. Made for the world's worst conditions while providing high quality lean meat. Chalked full of omegas.


----------



## nissan11

Sunday morning squat crew at it again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## nissan11

I saw those cows when I vacationed in Scotland. Sweet animals!


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> Is that a bison?


you're looking at it from the wrong end bro, i made the same mistake of a bison head, more like beef rump.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Okay Boyz....this seems swell n all but Juicey's gonna have to pull the plug...red flag galore...not w/this text (just wanted to flex my penis skillz)  but IRL... who's ready for the tea..🍵


----------



## Kalicut

Got some good drama going down in the girl, one guys wife got caught screwing some other guy in the gym, the two wives done got in a fight and arrested in the gym I’m waiting for road 2 for the husbands. They’re bother probably the biggest guys in there!


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16185
> 
> 
> Okay Boyz....this seems swell n all but Juicey's gonna have to pull the plug...red flag galore...not w/this text (just wanted to flex my penis skillz)  but IRL... who's ready for the tea..🍵


mmmhmm shes shopping for a man , you can smell it in the air.  oh you make me feel all brand new its just ,, oh i dont know ... Good Bye. haaahaha.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'll post the deets when I'm outta work...


----------



## Send0

Another one of my little buddies. He's a sweet boy, and a bit of a joker.


----------



## MrBafner

These are my buddies


----------



## CJ

MrBafner said:


> These are my buddies
> 
> View attachment 16200


Those cats are pure EVIL!!!


----------



## MrBafner

They are very entertaining .. they fight all the time, we have other Siamese come over and they all play together then curl up like they are now.
Ned is an Australian Kelpie bred to herd livestock .. they can work for hours, run for kilometres (I have walked him for 13km and didn't bother him) and he spends a lot of his time herding these 2 guys and he gets a fair amount of swipes and he nips back.


----------



## Kalicut

Had a ribeye left over from Friday so cooked us another one


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ275 said:


> Those cats are pure EVIL!!!



Fuxk yea...just look at it's face...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk yea...just look at it's face...
> View attachment 16207


I just thought he was stoned 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Kalicut

My child just pointed his gun at me and said “FREEZE! GO TO JAIL OR I SHOOT YOU IN THE HEAD!”

He’s going to make a fantastic police officer…


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16210
> 
> 
> View attachment 16211


What is this shit... I mean you are all a bunch of UK descendants 100%, can't cook for shit.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> What is this shit... I mean you are all a bunch of UK descendants 100%, can't cook for shit.



I knew you were gonna say some shxt 😄😄
Check this out....😦...I even used premade Alfredo sauce....😯...damn hippie Europeans...tell the queen I said hi...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Samp3i said:


> What is this shit... I mean you are all a bunch of UK descendants 100%, can't cook for shit.


I can out cook you 😉


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll post the deets when I'm outta work...



Just gonna get to the point...

We went to a hotel where she knew her ex baby dad was at... apparently this motel is a know drug spot...This was unknown information prior...

Anyway...we get a room on the 1st floor and go at it for a good while...I go to check out and the dude at desk that checked me in starts laughing and the girl behind the desk face is smiling so hard shxt looks like it's about to break...so I just say "word" because they knew what happened (shawty got smashed out and than we dipped lol)....

On the ride back to her place she starts getting text (didn't care about it) 

Apparently she knew those ppl there and they we're asking if I was her new "boo" because they heard her enjoying herself in the room all the way down the hall....also don't care but...than she starts saying her boyfriend asked who I was...🤨.... apparently he heard her getting railed lol...also didn't care just setting the stage 

Know here's my issue;

1) She saw me choosing/book the hotel...meaning she knew what was what 

2) she didn't say anything about the hotel because she was hoping to get seen w/me by her ex or his friends (IMO)

3) she knowingly could've gotten me in some b/s...meaning her ex could've tried to jump me or some shxt out of jealousy...this is just a random scenario but it is a plausible one 

4) I'm not visually/physically attracted to her at all....the pics she sent me were pre-covid...pre-mom bod.... she's an amazing sex partner but the fact that she's getting her emotions caught up HEAVILY is a turn off because I'm just not attracted to her.... mainly just the head.... really fuxckn good...toe curlN type shxt 

5) She lives w/her mom, sister, and kids...don't care but...the sister is on drugs and they're trying to keep her clean....I think the mom had her battles and I didn't even ask about her involvement....I just don't wanna be involved w/anyone going through shxt...it it what it is...the worst thing that can happen in my life ATM is my pup pissN on the floor....I don't need to get involved w/the negative possibilities goin on in her's

So Juicey's plan is to pull the plug randomly, quietly and swiftly no later than Thursday.

I'm getting my number changed...not necessarily because of her but I still have old people from Jersey text/call randomly every once in a blue....this number is stained in my heart... time to retire it and move on...this tinder girl here was just the catalyst to finally do it...

She wants to come over my house this weekend....😬😬....good luck with that


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jesus Christ no pussy worth that drama or trouble.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Just gonna get to the point...
> 
> We went to a hotel where she knew her ex baby dad was at... apparently this motel is a know drug spot...This was unknown information prior...
> 
> Anyway...we get a room on the 1st floor and go at it for a good while...I go to check out and the dude at desk that checked me in starts laughing and the girl behind the desk face is smiling so hard shxt looks like it's about to break...so I just say "word" because they knew what happened (shawty got smashed out and than we dipped lol)....
> 
> On the ride back to her place she starts getting text (didn't care about it)
> 
> Apparently she knew those ppl there and they we're asking if I was her new "boo" because they heard her enjoying herself in the room all the way down the hall....also don't care but...than she starts saying her boyfriend asked who I was...🤨.... apparently he heard her getting railed lol...also didn't care just setting the stage
> 
> Know here's my issue;
> 
> 1) She saw me choosing/book the hotel...meaning she knew what was what
> 
> 2) she didn't say anything about the hotel because she was hoping to get seen w/me by her ex or his friends (IMO)
> 
> 3) she knowingly could've gotten me in some b/s...meaning her ex could've tried to jump me or some shxt out of jealousy...this is just a random scenario but it is a plausible one
> 
> 4) I'm not visually/physically attracted to her at all....the pics she sent me were pre-covid...pre-mom bod.... she's an amazing sex partner but the fact that she's getting her emotions caught up HEAVILY is a turn off because I'm just not attracted to her.... mainly just the head.... really fuxckn good...toe curlN type shxt
> 
> 5) She lives w/her mom, sister, and kids...don't care but...the sister is on drugs and they're trying to keep her clean....I think the mom had her battles and I didn't even ask about her involvement....I just don't wanna be involved w/anyone going through shxt...it it what it is...the worst thing that can happen in my life ATM is my pup pissN on the floor....I don't need to get involved w/the negative possibilities goin on in her's
> 
> So Juicey's plan is to pull the plug randomly, quietly and swiftly no later than Thursday.
> 
> I'm getting my number changed...not necessarily because of her but I still have old people from Jersey text/call randomly every once in a blue....this number is stained in my heart... time to retire it and move on...this tinder girl here was just the catalyst to finally do it...
> 
> She wants to come over my house this weekend....😬😬....good luck with that


Some of these dudes might not get it but i do ,, that bitch coulda got your ass shot. Lets go to the motel so I can show you off and make folks jealous, thats some grade school bullshit right there,  the fuck is wrong with some people.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus Christ no pussy worth that drama or trouble.





Yano said:


> Some of these dudes might not get it but i do ,, that bitch coulda got your ass shot. Lets go to the motel so I can show you off and make folks jealous, thats some grade school bullshit right there,  the fuck is wrong with some people.



Big Factz Boyz....
I'm gonna find a burner app (fake phone number) when I get the chance and use that for these tinder/online girls moving forward and also just to have that option to give to ppl...My new number shall remain "pure" 🧘🏾‍♂️


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I knew you were gonna say some shxt 😄😄
> Check this out....😦...I even used premade Alfredo sauce....😯...damn hippie Europeans...tell the queen I said hi...


You are just disgusting 😂


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> I can out cook you 😉


It could be  doesn't change the fact that you guys meant as Americans and friends, on average eat shit 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not all of us lol


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not all of us lol


Yeah did you miss the on average?
I'm always happy to meet ppl that love cooking and share experience and tricks etc. 

I could say that on average even in Italy ppl eat shit, but American/UK and other places are on another level of shit 🤣

I guess it's mostly any places that has been colonized by Brits except for few places like India for example (great food there).

I love  American BBQ tho. That's something we have no idea at all here in Italy


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bbq not my thing. I cook for a living and hate it.
I cook at home for my gf and myself that's it.

Maybe I'll see if the gf likes scallops

I don't cook often because work ruins it for me.
It's just not fun it's a chore. When I do cook it's still a chore. Rarely do I cook for fun.
I do it for her.


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bbq not my thing. I cook for a living and hate it.
> I cook at home for my gf and myself that's it.
> 
> Maybe I'll see if the gf likes scallops
> 
> I don't cook often because work ruins it for me.
> It's just not fun it's a chore. When I do cook it's still a chore. Rarely do I cook for fun.
> I do it for her.


I understand your point completely. I find cooking very fun just because I do it when I want and not because I have to. Anything that is done as a job it does take the magic off it.


----------



## Samp3i

Porterhouse 100% wagyu incoming  4,1 lbs more or less


----------



## Kalicut

Got my son his first gun for Christmas, and finally got around to ordering all my wife’s Christmas


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> Porterhouse 100% wagyu incoming  4,1 lbs more or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16227


Love it!


----------



## Tazz

Samp3i said:


> Porterhouse 100% wagyu incoming  4,1 lbs more or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16227



Freaking tank


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16228
> 
> Got my son his first gun for Christmas, and finally got around to ordering all my wife’s Christmas





Kalicut said:


> My child just pointed his gun at me and said “FREEZE! GO TO JAIL OR I SHOOT YOU IN THE HEAD!”
> 
> He’s going to make a fantastic police officer…


not telling you how to parent, but if youre gonna give your boy a real firearm, maybe its time to put away to toys guns.


----------



## Samp3i

Tazz said:


> Freaking tank


It's huge... I'm looking forward to have it in my hand.. gonna take some pictures from the side to show the thickness of that beast.

It's gonna take hell to cook it properly, gonna reverse searing 100%. Oven until at least 40c and then a nice strong searing until 53-54 max


----------



## Tazz

Samp3i said:


> It's huge... I'm looking forward to have it in my hand.. gonna take some pictures from the side to show the thickness of that beast.
> 
> It's gonna take hell to cook it properly, gonna reverse searing 100%. Oven until at least 40c and then a nice strong searing until 53-54 max



Tag me in the picture you post of it cooked, would love to see that. 

Smoked some pulled pork the other day, came out killer, wish i took a pic.


----------



## Samp3i

Tazz said:


> Tag me in the picture you post of it cooked, would love to see that.
> 
> Smoked some pulled pork the other day, came out killer, wish i took a pic.


Love me some pulled pork ❤️
Will do man, will do.
It's gonna be tough... To cook it evenly from the core to the outside.


----------



## Tazz

Samp3i said:


> Love me some pulled pork
> Will do man, will do.
> It's gonna be tough... To cook it evenly from the core to the outside.



Put it in the oven @250 degrees until the inside is 15 degrees below your targeted cook (i’d assume medium rare?), which would be 130 degrees. 

So oven @250 until it’s 115 degrees (130-15), then heat up a skillet and sear both sides for a few minutes until it’s got a nice sear, and that should bring it to a perfect cook.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> Put it in the oven @250 degrees until the inside is 15 degrees below your targeted cook (i’d assume medium rare?), which would be 130 degrees.
> 
> So oven @250 until it’s 115 degrees (130-15), then heat up a skillet and sear both sides for a few minutes until it’s got a nice sear, and that should bring it to a perfect cook.



1.   That's way to complicated of a process and requires to many tools 

2. Using more than one dish to cook is unacceptable unless your a woman ( 😲 )

Just thrown that shxt in the oven on a rack and don't take it out until the dogs start barking....they know what's up


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Just thrown that shxt in the oven on a rack and don't take it out until the dogs start barking....they know what's up



That's some man shxt right there Juice...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> That's some man shxt right there Juice...



Fuxk yea..... Man shxt..🧔🏾


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> 1. That's way to complicated of a process and requires to many tools
> 
> 2. Using more than one dish to cook is unacceptable unless your a woman (  )
> 
> Just thrown that shxt in the oven on a rack and don't take it out until the dogs start barking....they know what's up



Idk about that. Sometimes when you got a pretty expensive steak like that, you don’t want to screw it up.


----------



## JuiceTrain

@Samp3i

Oven roasted teriyaki steak...medium rare 🧑🏾‍🍳 w/Veggie based Brown Rice



I even got freshly hand-picked gourmet style croutons for your over exquisite Euro-pine azz....check it out



Hand ✋🏾...picked ✍🏾


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> @Samp3i
> 
> Oven roasted teriyaki steak...medium rare 🧑🏾‍🍳 w/Veggie Brown Rice
> View attachment 16234
> 
> 
> I even got freshly hand-picked gourmet style croutons for your over exquisite Euro-pine azz....check it out
> View attachment 16235
> 
> 
> Hand ✋🏾...picked  🥒


Gotta show us an interior shot of that meat, bro. Looks a bit overcooked to me


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Gotta show us an interior shot of that meat, bro.


Thats what she said...


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Thats what she said...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16237



Photo was an ultimate comeback


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> Photo was an ultimate comeback



I was one bite away from finishing that thing....clutch play lol


----------



## Samp3i

Tazz said:


> Put it in the oven @250 degrees until the inside is 15 degrees below your targeted cook (i’d assume medium rare?), which would be 130 degrees.
> 
> So oven @250 until it’s 115 degrees (130-15), then heat up a skillet and sear both sides for a few minutes until it’s got a nice sear, and that should bring it to a perfect cook.


That's what I had wrote two post above you silly boy


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> 1.   That's way to complicated of a process and requires to many tools
> 
> 2. Using more than one dish to cook is unacceptable unless your a woman ( 😲 )
> 
> Just thrown that shxt in the oven on a rack and don't take it out until the dogs start barking....they know what's up


You are a noob, you can't cook properly a steak that thick without reverse searing or sous vide or any other method that will heat the core at an acceptable level before searing the surface.

Ok you could do it all on direct heat, grilling it hard and keeping it standing up on the bone etc but that takes immensive skill and EVEN a super master griller could fucked it up and that's 400+ dollars of a steak gone 😂 you don't want that.

So oven and then searing on a super hot grill is the way to go.


----------



## Kalicut

shackleford said:


> not telling you how to parent, but if youre gonna give your boy a real firearm, maybe its time to put away to toys guns.


Trust me we have strict rules about guns


----------



## JuiceTrain

1week later....



Added a little corner office to my entertainment room...



It'll probably be another week or 2 before I actually set anything up 😅😅....


----------



## Tazz

Samp3i said:


> You are a noob, you can't cook properly a steak that thick without reverse searing or sous vide or any other method that will heat the core at an acceptable level before searing the surface.
> 
> Ok you could do it all on direct heat, grilling it hard and keeping it standing up on the bone etc but that takes immensive skill and EVEN a super master griller could fucked it up and that's 400+ dollars of a steak gone  you don't want that.
> 
> So oven and then searing on a super hot grill is the way to go.



I been seeing a lot of sous vide lately on youtube. Looks interesting, they are on amazon.


----------



## Kalicut

Tazz said:


> I been seeing a lot of sous vide lately on youtube. Looks interesting, they are on amazon.


Wife got me one a few years back, theyre really nice and super easy, just takes a while to cook.


----------



## JuiceTrain

A Juicey Breakfast...😎



Mixed in the cheese n eggs w/the hash browns...🧑🏾‍🍳


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16239
> 
> 
> 1week later....
> View attachment 16240
> 
> 
> Added a little corner office to my entertainment room...
> View attachment 16241
> 
> 
> It'll probably be another week or 2 before I actually set anything up 😅😅....


are you placing the tower behind the tv so that the soundwave impact on the back of the tv and you have shitty audio? or that's not what i think?


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> A Juicey Breakfast...😎
> View attachment 16242
> 
> 
> Mixed in the cheese n eggs w/the hash browns...🧑🏾‍🍳
> View attachment 16243


why not buying fresh chicken sausage and cook it yourself?

Your breakfast is too high in saturated fat.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> are you placing the tower behind the tv so that the soundwave impact on the back of the tv and you have shitty audio? or that's not what i think?



Needed space on the left so I can comfortably roll back n forth in my comp. Chair and also have space for the paper shredder w/o everything being bunched up. 

So placing the left one behind the TV made sense...the right one was placed behind as well to be symmetrical.

Those are some real good quality sony speakers...I wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> why not buying fresh chicken sausage and cook it yourself?
> 
> Your breakfast is too high in saturated fat.



All I heard was Gainz💪🏾 lol

It's just easier and less time consuming...


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> A Juicey Breakfast...
> View attachment 16242
> 
> 
> Mixed in the cheese n eggs w/the hash browns...‍
> View attachment 16243



Hash browns in a carton?! I’m so confused, have I been living under a rock?


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> All I heard was Gainz💪🏾 lol
> 
> It's just easier and less time consuming...


How long has it been since you ate a vegetable


----------



## shackleford

TODAY said:


> How long has it been since you ate a vegetable


does a greens supplement count? serious question.


----------



## Tazz

shackleford said:


> does a greens supplement count? serious question.



Or ketchup?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> Hash browns in a carton?! I’m so confused, have I been living under a rock?



This shxt is great...1 carton is good for 3meals....it's ALOT in there...

Just add hot water let it sit for 10mins than throw however much you want into a pan


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> How long has it been since you ate a vegetable



I get lettuce and jalapenos on my 5guys burgers sooooo....ummm....yesterday🙈🙈 (lol)


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> I get lettuce and jalapenos on my 5guys burgers sooooo....ummm....yesterday🙈🙈 (lol)


So you got big money! Jokes aside 5 guys is way over priced


----------



## Tazz

Kalicut said:


> So you got big money! Jokes aside 5 guys is way over priced



Actually i was talking about this the other day with a buddy. You can walk out of there spending $20 on a burger fries and drink. 

I can get a quality burger for that money at a real restaurant that isn’t dripping in grease.


----------



## Kalicut

Tazz said:


> Actually i was talking about this the other day with a buddy. You can walk out of there spending $20 on a burger fries and drink.
> 
> I can get a quality burger for that money at a real restaurant that isn’t dripping in grease.


Me and one of my mechanics were talking about the same thing, dont get me wrong its good! But I can go to longhorns for lunch and get a burger for like $8.00 off the lunch menu.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Long horn? The casino????


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Long horn? The casino????


Longhorn Steakhouse, chain restaurant like Applebee's


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh. We have a long horn casino in Boulder highway out here.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> So Juicey's plan is to pull the plug randomly, quietly and swiftly no later than Thursday.
> 
> I'm getting my number changed...






And it begins....


----------



## JuiceTrain

@Send0 

May Jesus forgive me...😔


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> Longhorn Steakhouse, chain restaurant like Applebee's


A mention of Applebee's and no FD.  Feels off.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16270



The deed has been done....


JuiceTrain said:


> And it begins....


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> The deed has been done....
> 
> View attachment 16272


are you going to change your number everytime you ghost someone?


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> are you going to change your number everytime you ghost someone?


😄😄
You missed the previous posts;

Cliff notes: New state....new number
Burner number for future encounters..so yes lolol


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> You missed the previous posts;
> 
> Cliff notes: New state....new number
> Burner number for future encounters..so yes lolol
> 
> View attachment 16273



Fucking savage


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> 😄😄
> You missed the previous posts;
> 
> Cliff notes: New state....new number
> Burner number for future encounters..so yes lolol
> 
> View attachment 16273


youre right, i didnt know you moved states


----------



## nissan11

Dear god


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> Dear god


911 we have an emergency!


----------



## nissan11

Did I read right that my man juice changed numbers to ghost a chick?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Did I read right that my man juice changed numbers to ghost a chick?


Why is everybody missing my cliffers  lolol


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16276


----------



## JuiceTrain

Alright Boyz so check it;

I buy a boost on Tinder every once in a blue to scout new prospects.

Now what a boost does is pretty much makes your profile the center stage to chicks on Tinder that're online or were recently active. It's puts you in the "spotlight" to sum it up better.

Anyways, I purchased a 6hr boost ($75 🤷🏾) I have 1hr left but these are the women I've kept in que....


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm also making dinner...



Let's see where this goes...🤔

*Update* 🧑🏾‍🍳


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> Alright Boyz so check it;
> 
> I buy a boost on Tinder every once in a blue to scout new prospects.
> 
> Now what a boost does is pretty much makes your profile the center stage to chicks on Tinder that're online or were recently active. It's puts you in the "spotlight" to sum it up better.
> 
> Anyways, I purchased a 6hr boost ($75 🤷🏾) I have 1hr left but these are the women I've kept in que....
> 
> View attachment 16278


Bottom left or bottom right sir


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bottom left or bottom right sir


Top right or bottom right


----------



## MrBafner

Jess .. definately


JuiceTrain said:


> Alright Boyz so check it;
> 
> I buy a boost on Tinder every once in a blue to scout new prospects.
> 
> Now what a boost does is pretty much makes your profile the center stage to chicks on Tinder that're online or were recently active. It's puts you in the "spotlight" to sum it up better.
> 
> Anyways, I purchased a 6hr boost ($75 🤷🏾) I have 1hr left but these are the women I've kept in que....
> 
> View attachment 16278


----------



## Yano

Think I gota go with the top right , that Kayla girl got them eyes you want to look into while she's choking on the D 😁


----------



## JuiceTrain

My fav is bottom right (Kayla);

Top left profile is blank...could be a fake could be new to tinder 

Top Right was a spam profile (fake)

Bottom Right unmatched w/me...most likely just swiped on the pics but didn't read my bio lol 

Bottom Right looks very promising


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> My fav is bottom right (Kayla);
> 
> Top left profile is blank...could be a fake could be new to tinder
> 
> Top Right was a spam profile (fake)
> 
> Bottom Right unmatched w/me...most likely just swiped on the pics but didn't read my bio lol
> 
> Bottom Right looks very promising
> View attachment 16284
> 
> View attachment 16285


Damn that booties hungry too , it ate half that stripe in the middle of them pants already !!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Damn that booties hungry too , it ate half that stripe in the middle of them pants already !!!



If she messages me back I'm definitely gonna rub one out hahaha 😼


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> My fav is bottom right (Kayla);
> 
> Top left profile is blank...could be a fake could be new to tinder
> 
> Top Right was a spam profile (fake)
> 
> Bottom Right unmatched w/me...most likely just swiped on the pics but didn't read my bio lol
> 
> Bottom Right looks very promising
> View attachment 16284
> 
> View attachment 16285


No ons and Fwb.... Yeah nice joke.


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> My fav is bottom right (Kayla);
> 
> Top left profile is blank...could be a fake could be new to tinder
> 
> Top Right was a spam profile (fake)
> 
> Bottom Right unmatched w/me...most likely just swiped on the pics but didn't read my bio lol
> 
> Bottom Right looks very promising
> View attachment 16284
> 
> View attachment 16285



Profile sounds fake/generic 🤣. I see the same generic shit on multiple profiles.

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## JuiceTrain

I only give em' 3days to respond before I unmatch....fingers crossed on this one🤞🏾


----------



## Kalicut

Up about $400 at the casino, not to bad with my luck… but one of our guys is up about $5,000. Done drank way more then I said I was and took me a nice nap. No pics but if someone wins big I’ll have one


----------



## snake

JuiceTrain said:


> Alright Boyz so check it;
> 
> I buy a boost on Tinder every once in a blue to scout new prospects.
> 
> Now what a boost does is pretty much makes your profile the center stage to chicks on Tinder that're online or were recently active. It's puts you in the "spotlight" to sum it up better.
> 
> Anyways, I purchased a 6hr boost ($75 🤷🏾) I have 1hr left but these are the women I've kept in que....
> 
> View attachment 16278


Top right.

I'm so out of this shit it's not funny.


----------



## JuiceTrain

New player enters the field....


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> New player enters the field....
> 
> View attachment 16301
> 
> 
> View attachment 16302


This kind of conversation make me puke hard


----------



## Samp3i

The Beast is in the oven  update later on when I cook it


----------



## FlyingPapaya

For the simple fact she has a vaccinated tag on her photo id dip. Like that has any bearing on who you are other than a sheep.


----------



## JuiceTrain

She's ready for coitus 😈


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 16317
> View attachment 16318
> View attachment 16319
> View attachment 16320
> 
> 
> The Beast is in the oven  update later on when I cook it


I would make love to that steak. I've been learning a lot from Nissans dating log... I'm ready to try some new moves 😉


----------



## Samp3i

I'm a cunt... Ate all of it, forgot to take a picture of it cooked... It was marvelous tho. You have to take my word for it sorry boyz


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 16317
> View attachment 16318
> View attachment 16319
> View attachment 16320
> 
> 
> The Beast is in the oven  update later on when I cook it



You forgot to cut the Phalus off the bull in the first one  or when they Italians eat every part of the beast, does that include the beast’s meat ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> This kind of conversation make me puke hard


😭😭
Sampz just want me to ask women if they gag or spit from the jump....no introduction😄😄 

But on a side note we were messaging each other back n forth from like 7-9:30 last night...o


----------



## Kalicut

Pick up a little 16in ruger in 6.5 Grendel today. Should make a nice coyote gun


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭
> Sampz just want me to ask women if they gag or spit from the jump....no introduction😄😄
> 
> But on a side note we were messaging each other back n forth from like 7-9:30 last night...o


Dafuq girl with are on th same energy. You should have replied with: you on the sauce too? This is odd. 🤣


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> You forgot to cut the Phalus off the bull in the first one  or when they Italians eat every part of the beast, does that include the beast’s meat ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't you love some tasty phallus for lunch? Sure you do  

With all the tasty juice dripping from it and giving a great taste to a even greater meat... 😜😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Dafuq girl with are on th same energy. You should have replied with: you on the sauce too? This is odd. 🤣


She's an IT stoner chick that works in hospitals lol


----------



## Blusoul24

Samp3i said:


> I'm a cunt... Ate all of it, forgot to take a picture of it cooked... It was marvelous tho. You have to take my word for it sorry boyz



So.......overcooked it then? 😉


----------



## nissan11

Im going to make a stab at out training my drinking. Afternoon prowler session now. I did the usual 4 mile jog this morning. Tomorrow will be squats, jog, prowler. 
Oh yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

nissan11 said:


> Im going to make a stab at out training my drinking. Afternoon prowler session now. I did the usual 4 mile jog this morning. Tomorrow will be squats, jog, prowler.
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh, and 62 days out from a marathon. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Blusoul24 said:


> So.......overcooked it then? 😉


Luckly not, I don't overcook a steak since few years   I had to use few trick tho, had to cut the fillet and cook it before the rest because it was already at temperature earlier then the rest of the meat.

Half way through the searing the fat started catching fire so I had to keep moving it around the grill to avoid burning.

In the end I reached an average temperature of 50-54c degrees.

Couldn't get perfectly even from core to the outside, but it was very close to it.

Could have I done it better? Yes definitely always room for improvement. probably should have left in the oven more and at a lower temperature but I woke up a bit late today and had stuff to do ahahah


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Oh, and 62 days out from a marathon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



The only thing you're gonna be runnin' is a dildo up the butt...😠


----------



## Jet Labs

Daddy's boy 😻


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Im going to make a stab at out training my drinking. Afternoon prowler session now. I did the usual 4 mile jog this morning. Tomorrow will be squats, jog, prowler.
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh it's stone dust, not gravel gravel. Good, that'll be much better for you.


----------



## Blusoul24

Samp3i said:


> Luckly not, I don't overcook a steak since few years   I had to use few trick tho, had to cut the fillet and cook it before the rest because it was already at temperature earlier then the rest of the meat.
> 
> Half way through the searing the fat started catching fire so I had to keep moving it around the grill to avoid burning.
> 
> In the end I reached an average temperature of 50-54c degrees.
> 
> Couldn't get perfectly even from core to the outside, but it was very close to it.
> 
> Could have I done it better? Yes definitely always room for improvement. probably should have left in the oven more and at a lower temperature but I woke up a bit late today and had stuff to do ahahah



This is where a sous vide setup comes in very handy. You can take a big steak like that, leaving it whole, Cryovac that steak and let it float until its internal temperature is 125-128 F.

Then, cut it open, season and sear it on a hot cast-iron pan both sides.

It should rest out to a perfect medium rare all the way through, with a nice sear on the outside.


----------



## Jet Labs

Blusoul24 said:


> This is where a sous vide setup comes in very handy. You can take a big steak like that, leaving it whole, Cryovac that steak and let it float until its internal temperature is 125-128 F.
> 
> Then, cut it open, season and sear it on a hot cast-iron pan both sides.
> 
> It should rest out to a perfect medium rare all the way through, with a nice sear on the outside.



And this is exactly how heterosexual men give each other hard ons lol!


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Blusoul24 said:


> This is where a sous vide setup comes in very handy. You can take a big steak like that, leaving it whole, Cryovac that steak and let it float until its internal temperature is 125-128 F.
> 
> Then, cut it open, season and sear it on a hot cast-iron pan both sides.
> 
> It should rest out to a perfect medium rare all the way through, with a nice sear on the outside.


I'll try it out next time, I have a very good sous vide setup so that will not be a problem. I still prefer the reverse searing in the oven for general flavour and texture, but you need a good digital oven and I don't have one : /


I have another 1kg of a great steak in the freezer, gonna try it out tomorrow, fuck me if I forget to take picture after searing lol

Any idea for how long I'll have to leave the steak into the warm water to reach the desired temperature more or less?


----------



## Samp3i

Same Denver steak as usual and a mazura beef 1kg.

Forgot the picture of the pre cooking but I have two little small sample of how the steak was 😎 

Close to perfect for my taste


----------



## JuiceTrain

*Tinder update*

I unmatched w/the bottom left girl...her 3days was up

& That new girl that was talking all that "we're on the same energy" ....either deleted her profile or unmatched w/me cuz that chick is gone lol

Well Boyz...looks like its back to the drawing board

Ngl that Janelle chick definitely had me goin...kinda depressed on that one but it's part of the game... I've done the same move as well 🤷🏾 just gotta focus myself on something else in the mean time...

Gonna go get me a burger, take a nap, than wake up n take me a hot shower...


----------



## nissan11

Juice, we should meet up for beers and have a tinder swipe party.


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> Juice, we should meet up for beers and have a tinder swipe party.


Why you swiping Nissan? You got a woman

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

Santa's gonna get fat this year.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> Why you swiping Nissan? You got a woman
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I haven't heard from her in 48 hrs. I think she is gone.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Juice, we should meet up for beers and have a tinder swipe party.


As long as they're non-alcoholic 😄😄


----------



## Kalicut

Finally got to go back to the gym today…


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> Santa's gonna get fat this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16351
> View attachment 16352
> View attachment 16353
> View attachment 16354
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Whats that Rein can?


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> Whats that Rein can?


Orange dreamsicle

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> I haven't heard from her in 48 hrs. I think she is gone.


Sorry bro. She seemed like she turned crazy quick

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Dnewell2004 said:


> Sorry bro. She seemed like she turned crazy quick
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


She didn't turn crazy.. she was crazy 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

For the Boyz... (🥲)


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> For the Boyz... (🥲)
> View attachment 16355


Man, I haven't had a nice greasy burger in forever. Looks good... I love fast food 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Man, I haven't had a nice greasy burger in forever. Looks good... I love fast food 🤣


I went downstairs to get some ketchup and my Corso ate the top bun...



The disappointment continues...🥲


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> For the Boyz... (🥲)
> View attachment 16355


What kind of papers are you shredding?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What kind of papers are you shredding?


😄😄 That things a tank right lol 
I could probably shredd a small safe w/it..


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> I haven't heard from her in 48 hrs. I think she is gone.


What happened? Ahahah


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> For the Boyz... (🥲)
> View attachment 16355


Man that TV is so small for anyone sitting that far away. You need to buy a much bigger one or stop posting picture where we can see you are a cheap mfo. No wonder girls unmatch or dump you, they see that home entertainment setup and they dry up like the Sahara!!!! 🤦


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Man, I haven't had a nice greasy burger in forever. Looks good... I love fast food 🤣


Why? Little girl with massive dong are forbidden to eat greasy burger?


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Why? Little girl with massive dong are forbidden to eat greasy burger?


I have a fairly controlled diet, and I cut out refined sugars.

I do eat at steak houses and other places... I just try to cut out the junk food.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> What happened? Ahahah


He shit all over hand. The runny kind.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Man that TV is so small for anyone sitting that far away. You need to buy a much bigger one or stop posting picture where we can see you are a cheap mfo. No wonder girls unmatch or dump you, they see that home entertainment setup and they dry up like the Sahara!!!! 🤦



Guess I'll just watch YouTube videos off a laptop like they do....😓...


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> I have a fairly controlled diet, and I cut out refined sugars.
> 
> I do eat at steak houses and other places... I just try to cut out the junk food.


No cheat meal? I hope you are shredded or I don't see why you are doing such a strict diet  so no ice-cream? burger is junk food? Or fast food is junk food? I eat plenty of high quality super fat and expensive burger when I go out. 😎


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> No cheat meal? I hope you are shredded or I don't see why you are doing such a strict diet  burger is junk food? Or fast food is junk food? I eat plenty of high quality super fat and expensive burger when I go out. 😎


Like I said, I go out to restaurants. I just don't eat junk food.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Like I said, I go out to restaurants. I just don't eat junk food.


Again I don't understand why you are saying you miss a greasy burger when restaurant have much better burger then a cheap fast food burger. Like I never miss a MCdonalds or burger king or whatever cheap fast food burger because I can eat much better burger in places that do quality burger or I can do it at home as well


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Guess I'll just watch YouTube videos off a laptop like they do....😓...


Buy a new TV.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Again I don't understand why you are saying you miss a greasy burger when restaurant have much better burger then a cheap fast food burger. Like I never miss a MCdonalds or burger king or whatever cheap fast food burger because I can eat much better burger in places that do quality burger or I can do it at home as well


Because I legitimately like junk food; this craving never goes away for me. Just accept that you won't understand, and we can all move on.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sampz is off somewhere doing European Jager bombs...


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Buy better beer.  🍻


----------



## Kalicut

My sister in law just tested positive for the rona… she’s 7 month pregnant…


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Sampz is off somewhere doing European Jager bombs...


That disgusting drink is only for UK twats.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ275 said:


> Buy better beer.  🍻


And a fucking bigger TV, now I get why she dumped him. 

Told ya!


----------



## JuiceTrain

This bxtch ;


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> This bxtch ;
> View attachment 16364


She seems lame

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> She seems lame
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh boy.. nissan is learning. 2045 and maybe he will be ready!

You still ghosted?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> She seems lame
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


She unmatched after I started pressing her on the b/s


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver

Send0 said:


> Because I legitimately like junk food; this craving never goes away for me. Just accept that you won't understand, and we can all move on.



Stop liking what you like. Or else. It's weakness.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I told him he can't come on the couch so he dozed off standing up....lol



He lost the battle than came back and won the war....





*update*

Somehow a switch was made...🤷🏾


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I told him he can't come on the couch so he dozed off standing up....lol
> View attachment 16395
> 
> 
> He lost the battle than came back and won the war....
> View attachment 16398
> 
> View attachment 16396
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> Somehow a switch was made...🤷🏾
> View attachment 16400


You have a massive belly, you getting fat! Next month you gonna end up swiping shite on tinder with Nissan. I tell yoh


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> You have a massive belly, you getting fat! Next month you gonna end up swiping shite on tinder with Nissan. I tell yoh


😭😭😭😭😭
Leave my belly out of this you hoe bag...I'm up 30lbs lol

That was after I ate....see guys I'm fit (takes pic at least embarrassing angle) 😭🥲😭


----------



## nissan11

Almost got a glimpse of weaner.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Almost got a glimpse of weaner.


FOR THE BOYZ!!!!! wait...🤨


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭😭😭
> Leave my belly out of this you hoe bag...I'm up 30lbs lol
> 
> That was after I ate....see guys I'm fit (takes pic at least embarrassing angle) 😭🥲😭
> View attachment 16413


You coulda cut that pic off at the ankles , don't NObody need to see them ashy feet   Best hope Santa bring you some lotion God Damn !!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> You coulda cut that pic off at the ankles , don't NObody need to see them ashy feet   Best hope Santa bring you some lotion God Damn !!


Lotion is for chicks....I let the natural oils of my manliness hydrate my skin 🧔🏾🚿


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Lotion is for chicks....I let the natural oils of my manliness hydrate my skin 🧔🏾🚿


I'm going to have to change my name to Susan then cus without my Palmers cocoa butter with vitamin E this time of year I am one sorry mess. Damn heel crack open just thinking about it.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> I'm going to have to change my name to Susan then cus without my Palmers cocoa butter with vitamin E this time of year I am one sorry mess. Damn heel crack open just thinking about it.


Sounds like someone needs a nice pair of socks for Christmas..


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> I'm going to have to change my name to Susan then cus without my Palmers cocoa butter with vitamin E this time of year I am one sorry mess. Damn heel crack open just thinking about it.


My heels, toes, and fingers crack wide open from all the road salt. Shit gets everywhere. It's painful.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> My heels, toes, and fingers crack wide open from all the road salt. Shit gets everywhere. It's painful.


That's just man glitter on the road... Stop being a baby


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I got couch blocked by my Corso and I think my Shepard might be drunk....


Luckily I have me a comfy office chair now...


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭😭😭
> Leave my belly out of this you hoe bag...I'm up 30lbs lol
> 
> That was after I ate....see guys I'm fit (takes pic at least embarrassing angle) 😭🥲😭
> View attachment 16413


Is this a BB forum or the group of autism rehabilitation? 

Damn it!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Both


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Is this a BB forum or the group of autism rehabilitation?
> 
> Damn it!





FlyingPapaya said:


> Both


😭😭😭😭


----------



## Kalicut

Had a small Christmas party on part of my wifes side of the family, I guess her grandma thinks I need to work on my legs... She got me ankle weights for Christmas...


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Had a small Christmas party on part of my wifes side of the family, I guess her grandma thinks I need to work on my legs... She got me ankle weights for Christmas...


Hey, at least she put some thought into it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Hey, at least she put some thought into it 🤣🤣🤣


You got that right! Funny part is I did legs today!


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Burner number for future encounters..so yes lolol
> 
> View attachment 16273


Jack pot Boyz😏



Free service that lets you change your number at any given time....you even get to choose the number you want based on the location you input...meaning if I want a number w/an Alaskan area code I just have to type somewhere in Alaska and see if a list of numbers pops up...


----------



## Kalicut

Has no one ever noticed this? Its been driving me crazy for a minute now.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16447
> 
> 
> Has no one ever noticed this? Its been driving me crazy for a minute now.


🤨


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> 🤨


Powerlifiting


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Powerlifiting


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> What's wrong with that?


you guys are messing with me now.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> What's wrong with that?



I thought it was gonna about there not being a strongman section even though it says "powerlifting and strongman"


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> you guys are messing with me now.


 He's gone crazy like that animal lifter guy


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> you guys are messing with me now.


Powerlifting is not an uncommon interest amongst bodybuilders.

If that's not what you meant, then just come out with it instead of being so vague. 😙


----------



## Kalicut

someone has it spelt Powerlifiting on the forum


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lol


----------



## Kalicut

The mods got to do better then this...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not a big deal


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bump him up to Veteran status Boyz


----------



## Kalicut

Joking aside, man little stuff like this bothers me way more then it should!


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> Bump him up to Veteran status Boyz


Im the boss now. Sit.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Bump him up to Veteran status Boyz


Co-Admin 😄


----------



## Kalicut

I solved all of the forums problems with one simple typo. Everything with be sunshine's and rainbows now.


----------



## Send0

That's something Mugzy will need to fix. Mods can't edit those kind of things. Feel free to PM him


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> That's something Mugzy will need to fix. Mods can't edit those kind of things. Feel free to PM him


Done, just wanting to help!


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Done, just wanting to help!


Good catch.. a pair of fresh eyes helps!


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Good catch.. a pair of fresh eyes helps!



Just doing what I should!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey's swagg is unmatched Boyz 😏


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Man that TV is so small for anyone sitting that far away. You need to buy a much bigger one or stop posting picture where we can see you are a cheap mfo. No wonder girls unmatch or dump you, they see that home entertainment setup and they dry up like the Sahara!!!!



And you say you’re from Europe; I would say you’re more ‘Murican than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Jack pot Boyz
> View attachment 16446
> 
> 
> Free service that lets you change your number at any given time....you even get to choose the number you want based on the location you input...meaning if I want a number w/an Alaskan area code I just have to type somewhere in Alaska and see if a list of numbers pops up...



I have an Ohio number in here and use this number as registered so all I do let the telemarketers call that number and they never reach me cos I don’t have it tied to a cell phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

Before last night I had plans to see Denice tonight. Now, Hazel bean and I are heading out of town to my parents to crush some busch lights and deer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> Before last night I had plans to see Denice tonight. Now, Hazel bean and I are heading out of town to my parents to crush some busch lights and deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Bag some venison before season closes!


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazz

Yano said:


> You coulda cut that pic off at the ankles , don't NObody need to see them ashy feet  Best hope Santa bring you some lotion God Damn !!



LOL


----------



## flenser

She left me alone with instructions to grade all the chocolate.


----------



## Send0

flenser said:


> She left me alone with instructions to grade all the chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 16464


I would have written "B+" on a post it and called it a day


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I would have written "B+" on a post it and called it a day


Damn you, ya beat me to it!!!  🤣


----------



## Kalicut

Doing creeping death 2 program and man the pump days are intense. Realized 3 weeks in I should probably be logging the weight and reps im doing, whoops...


----------



## weightlossburn

185...

For most people here, this is what you look like when you are out of shape.  For me this is great progress!


----------



## Kalicut

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk






Spend the money and get a can.


----------



## Tazz

weightlossburn said:


> 185...
> 
> For most people here, this is what you look like when you are out of shape. For me this is great progress!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16469



Keep at it man. Progress is progress!


----------



## Send0

weightlossburn said:


> 185...
> 
> For most people here, this is what you look like when you are out of shape.  For me this is great progress!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16469


Good job man. The only people we should gauge ourselves against is the person we saw in the mirror yesterday.

Progress is progress. Keep kicking ass man!


----------



## Kalicut

If only I could make myself eat...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Live "Picture" Thread

@Kalicut - "Here's some words guys....hope you enjoy these sentences 🤪"


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> If only I could make myself eat...


You should post some pictures... Because this is the live picture thread 🤣


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Live "Picture" Thread
> 
> @Kalicut - "Here's some words guys....hope you enjoy these sentences 🤪"


Hah, I thought it was just me noticing this 😆


----------



## Samp3i

weightlossburn said:


> 185...
> 
> For most people here, this is what you look like when you are out of shape.  For me this is great progress!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16469


Still better then juice, cheers ❤️


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Still better then juice, cheers ❤️



I hope your Wagyu taste like Prime...😠


----------



## nissan11

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16470
> 
> 
> Spend the money and get a can.


Why?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Hah, I thought it was just me noticing this 😆





Sitting at ~163 for the past 3 months…


----------



## Kalicut

nissan11 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Makes shooting so much more enjoyable, 5.56 sounds like a .22, .300blk w/subsonic is the craziest thing I’ve ever heard it’s so quite.


----------



## nissan11

I am 15 minutes from exerting total dominance of this YMCA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16474
> 
> Sitting at ~163 for the past 3 months…


Send a PM to Juice he will hook you up with a diet that will get you in a much better shape, in no time!


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16474
> 
> Sitting at ~163 for the past 3 months…


Much better! Look solid at 163. I'm guessing you want the scale to move up?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Send a PM to Juice he will hook you up with a diet that will get you in a much better shape, in no time!





Send0 said:


> Much better! Look solid at 163. I'm guessing you want the scale to move up?


😤😤😤😤


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> 😤😤😤😤


Yeah but Sampei is a dick... he shits on everyone. Think nothing of it 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Yeah but Sampei is a dick... he shits on everyone. Think nothing of it 🤣


You guys must be facebooks friends now... that's it...wait till you see what I having for lunch 😠


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys must be facebooks friends now... that's it...wait till you see what I having for lunch 😠


Will it be on a paper plate?🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Will it be on a paper plate?🤣


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16475


Okay, that was good 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Much better! Look solid at 163. I'm guessing you want the scale to move up?





SO I DONT GET BASHED FOR NOT POSTING A PIC… don’t judge my gym choice…

Thank you, trying to get up to around 180, figured between 180-190 I’ll look my best at 5’11


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16475


My wife had us eating on paper plates for 2 weeks because she didn’t want us wasting the ones she bought for our sons birthday party.


----------



## Kalicut




----------



## nissan11

Kalicut said:


> Makes shooting so much more enjoyable, 5.56 sounds like a .22, .300blk w/subsonic is the craziest thing I’ve ever heard it’s so quite.


I dont think a surpressor would make shooting more enjoyable for me. I wear ear protection. And anything extra hanging off the end of my gun is more to get caught on brush and branches in the woods.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> My wife had us eating on paper plates for 2 weeks because she didn’t want us wasting the ones she bought for our sons birthday party.



Less dishes to wash lol 
I tried getting plastic utensils long ago but them shxts are weak...and I got the good ones from Costco


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16476
> 
> SO I DONT GET BASHED FOR NOT POSTING A PIC… don’t judge my gym choice…
> 
> Thank you, trying to get up to around 180, figured between 180-190 I’ll look my best at 5’11


I think that's a good goal, achievable without too much stress.

Also you don't always have to post a pic. We were just giving you a hard time because up to this point it was all descriptive text. You've earned some points now 😂


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Less dishes to wash lol
> I tried getting plastic utensils long ago but them shxts are weak...and I got the good ones from Costco


Dishwasher man... Rinse the crud off your plate, throw in the dishwasher. Comes out clean, like magic.

You unrefined heathen 😂😂


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> ... You've earned some points now 😂


And promptly lost them for going to Planet Fitness.  🤣🌎💪


----------



## Yano

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16476
> 
> SO I DONT GET BASHED FOR NOT POSTING A PIC… don’t judge my gym choice…
> 
> Thank you, trying to get up to around 180, figured between 180-190 I’ll look my best at 5’11


I don't see the gym , is it next to planet fitness ? pan the camera a bit.  WOOOOOOO!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Dishwasher man... Rinse the crud off your plate, throw in the dishwasher. Comes out clean, like magic.
> 
> You unrefined heathen 😂😂



I never understood the dishwasher method...I have to pre-wash my dishes in order to wash em 🤨


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I never understood the dishwasher method...I have to pre-wash my dishes in order to wash em 🤨


Rinsing is not the same as washing.

Note to self... Never use utensils at juicey's house 🤣🤣


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Yeah but Sampei is a dick... he shits on everyone. Think nothing of it 🤣


But I'm fair, everyone get the same amount of shit 😎


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Rinsing is not the same as washing.
> 
> Note to self... Never use utensils at juicey's house 🤣🤣


I'll just switch over to finger/hand-held food


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Rinsing is not the same as washing.
> 
> Note to self... Never use utensils at juicey's house 🤣🤣


Definitely scratches his back with his forks.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll just switch over to finger/hand-held food


Like cocks? Yeah I knew it!


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ275 said:


> Definitely scratches his back with his forks.


😤😤😤






I also use it for pasta...😡


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> 😤😤😤
> View attachment 16486
> 
> 
> View attachment 16487
> 
> 
> I also use it for pasta...😡


This actually makes sense somehow 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> This actually makes sense somehow 😂



What does?
The back scratching or the pasta straining 🤨


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> What does?
> The back scratching or the pasta straining 🤨


Pasta straining.. it looks just like a strainers, sooooo.


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16476
> 
> SO I DONT GET BASHED FOR NOT POSTING A PIC… don’t judge my gym choice…
> 
> Thank you, trying to get up to around 180, figured between 180-190 I’ll look my best at 5’11



You won’t get to 190 lbs there. You need weight to gain weight and last I heard they only had machines. My spouse works out there, so no judgement from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ

Pretty sweet view from the commute the other day. Wish crap talk would let me upload the hd version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

The Phoenix said:


> You won’t get to 190 lbs there. You need weight to gain weight and last I heard they only had machines. My spouse works out there, so no judgement from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Planing on switch in June once my contract runs out


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16476
> 
> SO I DONT GET BASHED FOR NOT POSTING A PIC… don’t judge my gym choice…
> 
> Thank you, trying to get up to around 180, figured between 180-190 I’ll look my best at 5’11


That PF is a castle, the outside of them don't look so fancy in my neck of the woods


----------



## Kalicut

weightlossburn said:


> That PF is a castle, the outside of them don't look so fancy in my neck of the woods


It opened in June this year, it’s got a lot of equipment but not a lot of weights only smith machines and up to 75lb dumbbell


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> It opened in June this year, it’s got a lot of equipment but not a lot of weights only smith machines and up to 75lb dumbbell



Yeah, i weigh 190 and DB press the 100s, 110s, 120s to try to get up to 200. You can only do that with heavy weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

Made an attempt at cleaning my dad's van wheels. The steel wool and wd40 didn't do much. Then I wiped down my truck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs




----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> Made an attempt at cleaning my dad's van wheels. The steel wool and wd40 didn't do much. Then I wiped down my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Should have tried the Busch Latte on it...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Jet Labs said:


> View attachment 16492


CAT


----------



## Jet Labs

nissan11 said:


> CAT



You are correct Sir


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No that's a zebra


----------



## JuiceTrain

These fuckers don't know it's bath day yet...


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> These fuckers don't know it's bath day yet...
> View attachment 16519


DOGS

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> DOGS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Just for you...


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Just for you...
> View attachment 16520
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521
> 
> 
> View attachment 16522


that second picture lol He looks unamused


----------



## weightlossburn

Yeah, I love that 2nd picture.


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> that second picture lol He looks unamused





weightlossburn said:


> Yeah, I love that 2nd picture.


He wants to jump in the tub when the Shepard's in there but once it's his turn he leans on me to the point where he could just roll over the side of it with his dead weight if I move out the way...lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Check out my pudding cup... it's rice🥰🥰


----------



## JuiceTrain

My laptop has built in fans already but those fans need fans as well...


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> My laptop has built in fans already but those fans need fans as well...
> 
> View attachment 16540


I need one of them bad! Gaming laptops get stupid hot.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> I need one of them bad! Gaming laptops get stupid hot.



Amazon...


----------



## Trendkill

I’m a big fan of fans. Once had a dual loop water cooled rig with 16 fans in it. I’ll try to find a pic of it.


----------



## Yano

I've got to replace a fan on my graphics card here soon it's been running hot as hell lately , had to take the side off it and set up the box fan next to it for really long session. But there's no way i'm swapping out that 1080ti lol i'll just replace the fan when it gets here.


----------



## Kalicut

I’ve only had my laptop a year I should probably take it apart and clean it


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> I've got to replace a fan on my graphics card here soon it's been running hot as hell lately , had to take the side off it and set up the box fan next to it for really long session. But there's no way i'm swapping out that 1080ti lol i'll just replace the fan when it gets here.


Get her on liquid. Easy


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hooked up the PS4 controller to the LT 😎








						JuiceyNerd
					

Watch "JuiceyNerd" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Hooked up the PS4 controller to the LT 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuiceyNerd
> 
> 
> Watch "JuiceyNerd" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Man why did you buy a gaming laptop instead of just buying a desktop station? Same price you would have a 5x computer and could play on a proper display as well.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Man why did you buy a gaming laptop instead of just buying a desktop station? Same price you would have a 5x computer and could play on a proper display as well.



To have to option of portability Sampz...


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> To have to option of portability Sampz...


Do you travel a lot for work? Because a desktop machine can be build on very small cases. So unless you travel from hotel to hotel very frequently there is no reason for a gaming laptop, if it's because you move from house to house every few years or months then a desktop is still a lot better and still easy to move around  

Think about it for the future. I had gaming laptops and they are worth shit compared to desktop sadly.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I never understood gaming laptops.

Build a PC for cheaper that's faster.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> To have to option of portability Sampz...


Have both sir


----------



## JuiceTrain

This laptop I got is supposed to be comparable to a PC because of the CPU or w/e it's called "so they say" idk anything about these things but you guys can compare/contrast these specs to a PC


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> This laptop I got is supposed to be comparable to a PC because of the CPU or w/e it's called "so they say" idk anything about these things but you guys can tell if this is good
> 
> View attachment 16546


My friend it's the price/performance ratio the problem with gaming laptops. Anyway doesn't matter you have that thing now so play with it, in the future you can always upgrade, after you receive your governments aid for special ppl ❤️


----------



## weightlossburn

Merry Christmas to all!  And when did this thread turn into the Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Human_Backhoe

A nice walk through the back pasture. 

Followed by chores. 




Merry Christmas gents.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Sorry for the spam but had to post this one lol.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Christmas treats.


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> Sorry for the spam but had to post this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas treats.


This type of spam will always be welcomed 😍


----------



## Tazz

Human_Backhoe said:


> Sorry for the spam but had to post this one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas treats.



What a freaking cuti pi


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

I got fajitas.. setup to eat, went to get a drink, and came back to this


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> I got fajitas.. setup to eat, went to get a drink, and came back to this
> 
> View attachment 16568


CAT

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

I'm ignoring her, and she's getting impatient 😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Update.  After the Christmas treats. I got rushed for more and got gored lmfao.  Took a horn to the hamstring and got dumped on my ass hahahah. I love this life


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> I'm ignoring her, and she's getting impatient 😂
> 
> View attachment 16569



She's like..."Hand me the damn fajita Send0"


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> I got fajitas.. setup to eat, went to get a drink, and came back to this
> 
> View attachment 16568


"Soooo you gonna open this up for me or am I gonna have to do it myself"

*Side-note*
That's some fresh looking guac🥑...they don't have shxt like that roun' here


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> "Soooo you gonna open this up for me or am I gonna have to do it myself"
> 
> *Side-note*
> That's some fresh looking guac🥑...they don't have shxt like that roun' here


Same thing I was thinking


----------



## TODAY

This went a bit over, but was still delicious


----------



## Kalicut

Drove all the way to Atlanta for my consultation for lasik! Hopefully goes well! I did forget to bring my glasses and my prescription and a mask… hopefully my wife gets my prescription in time and they have mask here!


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16610
> 
> Drove all the way to Atlanta for my consultation for lasik! Hopefully goes well! I did forget to bring my glasses and my prescription and a mask… hopefully my wife gets my prescription in time and they have mask here!


Wtf is LASIK?


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> Wtf is LASIK?


Laser eye surgery


----------



## Kalicut

They literally do the surgery in this glass room that’s in the waiting room so people can watch!


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16611
> 
> They literally do the surgery in this glass room that’s in the waiting room so people can watch!


That would freak me out!


----------



## weightlossburn

Kraken said:


> That would freak me out!


It is freaky, but I think their intention is to show you that they are open to a public viewing to prove that they don't do anything suspicious.

Kind of like the semi open kitchen view at the cheesecake factory.


----------



## Kalicut

Well I go Thursday for surgery, totals $3,900 got life time touch ups included in that price!


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> Well I go Thursday for surgery, totals $3,900 got life time touch ups included in that price!


What specific deficiency are you having corrected?


----------



## Kalicut

I’m legally blind in both eyes and have an astigmatism in both, all this will be corrected in one go -3.75 in both eyes


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> I’m legally blind in both eyes and have an astigmatism in both, all this will be corrected in one go -3.75 in both eyes


WOW! Well then I wish you great success!


----------



## TomJ

Kalicut said:


> I’m legally blind in both eyes and have an astigmatism in both, all this will be corrected in one go -3.75 in both eyes


My dad had bad astigmatism and cataracts I believe. 

Anyway he got something similar done a few years ago and basically cried at how well he could see. 

Good luck bro! Gonna be life changing for you

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Thank you guys! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> Thank you guys! I greatly appreciate it!


Fingers crossed, keep us posted!


----------



## Kalicut

Kraken said:


> Fingers crossed, keep us posted!


Will do!


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> Well I go Thursday for surgery, totals $3,900 got life time touch ups included in that price!


I don't know what the going rate is, but I would gladly pay that price to get my eyes corrected.  And a lifetime of touch ups, not bad.


----------



## Kalicut

weightlossburn said:


> I don't know what the going rate is, but I would gladly pay that price to get my eyes corrected.  And a lifetime of touch ups, not bad.


I think most places are a little cheaper but the the lifetime touch ups had me sold I’d happily pay more for that


----------



## Jet Labs

Watching the documentary "Console Wars" and cuddling with my little sucky poo 😽😼


----------



## Send0

Jet Labs said:


> Watching the documentary "Console Wars" and cuddling with my little sucky poo 😽😼
> 
> View attachment 16654


He looks young. How old is he?


----------



## Jet Labs

Send0 said:


> He looks young. How old is he?



4, he was premature and I fed him by hand his first 2 weeks and he's never left my side since then


----------



## Bro Bundy

Live for a Tuesday on my street


----------



## Jet Labs

Bro Bundy said:


> Live for a Tuesday on my street


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> I think most places are a little cheaper but the the lifetime touch ups had me sold I’d happily pay more for that


For a procedure of that scope, I think it's fair to pay a premium if the place you go to gets great reviews.

Surprised insurance doesn't cover part of it.  One can argue that it's unnecessary and that you can just wear glasses.  However, drug rehab typically does get some insurance coverage.  Is wasting money on illegal drugs necessary?


----------



## Kalicut

weightlossburn said:


> For a procedure of that scope, I think it's fair to pay a premium if the place you go to gets great reviews.
> 
> Surprised insurance doesn't cover part of it.  One can argue that it's unnecessary and that you can just wear glasses.  However, drug rehab typically does get some insurance coverage.  Is wasting money on illegal drugs necessary?


They had 1,400 reviews, with 4.9 stars, and most bad reviews were about the employees the very few was about the surgery and you can argue the surgeon did a bad job or that their eyes didn’t take well.

I don’t have vision insurance so I can make a comment about that. 

Nerves are starting to sink in, I literally have to lay flat and hold my eyes straight without moving them for 10 minutes while they cut the top layer of my eye ball off and zap it with a laser… this sounds go much easier said then done…


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> They had 1,400 reviews, with 4.9 stars, and most bad reviews were about the employees the very few was about the surgery and you can argue the surgeon did a bad job or that their eyes didn’t take well.
> 
> I don’t have vision insurance so I can make a comment about that.
> 
> Nerves are starting to sink in, I literally have to lay flat and hold my eyes straight without moving them for 10 minutes while they cut the top layer of my eye ball off and zap it with a laser… this sounds go much easier said then done…


Imagine when you will be not be blind anymore and you will look yourself in the mirror.
Imagine the anger knowing all those ppl were lying to ya 😂


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> Imagine when you will be not be blind anymore and you will look yourself in the mirror.
> Imagine the anger knowing all those ppl were lying to ya 😂


Screw you! Hahahaha


----------



## mark18T

Jet Labs, the same thing with "swimming" pools in Alaska, hah.


----------



## nissan11

You pie holers better believe you were getting the stank eye but youtube cut off my head. 






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> You pie holers better believe you were getting the stank eye but youtube cut off my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You are creepy


----------



## Trendkill

All this talk of lasik and I just got glasses for the first time today. Didn’t realize how bad my vision was getting. The medical office building had this sign posted out front. I sure do feel safe now


----------



## Trendkill

The big doofus got a new bed for Christmas. Little sister did too but she likes his bed more. Lucky for her he’s not an asshole.


----------



## GSgator

My little girl


----------



## GSgator

Trendkill said:


> All this talk of lasik and I just got glasses for the first time today. Didn’t realize how bad my vision was getting. The medical office building had this sign posted out front. I sure do feel safe now
> View attachment 16669


I especially love to carry in these establishments. The one place I won’t carry is the Post office.


----------



## Trendkill

German Shepards are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Trendkill

GSgator said:


> I especially love to carry in these establishments. The one place I won’t carry is the Post office.


If I legally could believe me I would.


----------



## Trendkill

My oldest after winning a match this week against the same kid that beat him in overtime last weekend. He’s wrestling 220….weighing 201. Took 7th out of 33 this week. He will drop down to 195s for league duals. Super proud of him.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ahahhahahahahah you will last two seconds there. I knew you liked anal stuff but never thought you were after an anal rape


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fuck that they don't have shit


----------



## Kalicut

Trendkill said:


> All this talk of lasik and I just got glasses for the first time today. Didn’t realize how bad my vision was getting. The medical office building had this sign posted out front. I sure do feel safe now
> View attachment 16669


It identifies as an “EDC”


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



The betrayal 😧....Denise has changed you for the worst


----------



## Dnewell2004

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is that's said turtle tank where you're going to hide your burner phone when she kicks you off of here?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> Is that's said turtle tank where you're going to hide your burner phone when she kicks you off of here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Man that TV is so small for anyone sitting that far away. You need to buy a much bigger one or stop posting picture where we can see you are a cheap mfo. No wonder girls unmatch or dump you, they see that home entertainment setup and they dry up like the Sahara!!!! 🤦



Just for cousin Wagyu..😠


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Just for cousin Wagyu..
> View attachment 16682


Nailed it!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

What are you going to set that bitch on?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I guess this cap is staying on. I don't feel like welding tube to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ingersoll Rand. Good shit


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What are you going to set that bitch on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Something that's kinda dark like how my current TV is showing... probably Cinema, 

Gotta get some longer screws for the mount stand


----------



## Kalicut

nissan11 said:


> I guess this cap is staying on. I don't feel like welding tube to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Cat? And I swear to you, we were installing alignment pins on a trailer and they were shear pins, well 11:30pm trailer had to leave at 4am and we only had a 1/2 rev torques socket NOT AN IMPACT SOCKET, and our 1/2 gun wouldn’t shear it so we got ballsy and adapted it to our 1in tire gun and it sheared the pin and didn’t break the socket, I was a Cronwell fan boy after that.

And 2 hours till go time on surgery, and my nerves are starting to go crazy!


----------



## Blusoul24

GSgator said:


> I especially love to carry in these establishments. The one place I won’t carry is the Post office.



What are the actual laws regarding this? If I have a CCP in my state, can a business legally prohibit my right to carry?


----------



## Blusoul24

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I told y'all that @nissan11  was a pro troll!


----------



## nissan11

Kalicut said:


> Cat? And I swear to you, we were installing alignment pins on a trailer and they were shear pins, well 11:30pm trailer had to leave at 4am and we only had a 1/2 rev torques socket NOT AN IMPACT SOCKET, and our 1/2 gun wouldn’t shear it so we got ballsy and adapted it to our 1in tire gun and it sheared the pin and didn’t break the socket, I was a Cronwell fan boy after that.
> 
> And 2 hours till go time on surgery, and my nerves are starting to go crazy!


This is a John Deere 550H. The same cap on the other side comes off no problem.


----------



## Kalicut

nissan11 said:


> This is a John Deere 550H. The same cap on the other side comes off no problem.


I haven’t ever ran one them, got a little cat 939 front loader I had the pleasure of rebuilding in the middle of the pasture about 6 years ago, and man have we put it through the ropes since then


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Just for cousin Wagyu..😠
> View attachment 16682



48" -> 65"


----------



## nissan11

Put that 48 in the kitchen!


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> 48" -> 65"
> View attachment 16687


Good Ol Milwaukee


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Just for cousin Wagyu..😠
> View attachment 16682


Of course why not buying an old LG best oled on planet earth, let's buy a Bravia 🤣

But still....

Finally you cheap slob, finally!

Now maybe you'll find a gf, well when you drop the belly of course 😂


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Something that's kinda dark like how my current TV is showing... probably Cinema,
> 
> Gotta get some longer screws for the mount stand


You need to buy a fucking calibration tool 150$ MAX! BUY it on amazon do the calibration send it back 😎


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> You need to buy a fucking calibration tool 150$ MAX! BUY it on amazon do the calibration send it back 😎



I'll look that up once I get everything setup..


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll look that up once I get everything setup..


Display calibration, it's super easy, connect it to your laptop, attach the calibration tool on top of your TV. Calibrate, adjust settings as it tells you, done. 

Or go on ringtv something and check their suggested calibration for your TV.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I can control my Playstation w/my remote....I didn't even have to set anything up...









						🤯
					

Watch "🤯" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




This future shxt is great.. 😃


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Put that 48 in the kitchen!



That'll give women the wrong reasoning towards becoming my girlfriend...No thanks


----------



## nissan11

This is me starting to ramp up cardio to out train my bad diet and drinking, and prep for my feb 25 marathon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazz

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Goodluck. It’s an undercover source board now. Maybe one day they’ll come out the closet, but their members are still in denial fighting for the old meso… which is gone. 

Speak to Naps like he’s a royal king or pay the consequences.


----------



## nissan11

Tazz said:


> Goodluck. It’s an undercover source board now. Maybe one day they’ll come out the closet, but their members are still in denial fighting for the old meso… which is a gone.
> 
> Speak to Naps like he’s a royal king or pay the consequences.


This is an undercover mission.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> This is an undercover mission.


oooo are we privy to the mission objective?


----------



## nissan11

To gain their trust over 4 weeks then post in as many threads as possible in the middle of the night so so.eone has to spend minutes deleting them.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> To gain their trust over 4 weeks then post in as many threads as possible in the middle of the night so so.eone has to spend minutes deleting them.


like just spam the forum with pointless posts? thats being done already


----------



## nissan11

Oh....im open to ideas.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> Oh....im open to ideas.


eh i have no suggestions. i have no interest in investing any effort or emotion into that forum. i was just curious about your plan. I'll follow along though for a good laugh.


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> Oh....im open to ideas.


Swarm them with chicks with dicks


----------



## Kraken

Tazz said:


> ... still in denial fighting for the old meso… which is gone.


Wait, what?


----------



## Jet Labs

shackleford said:


> like just spam the forum with pointless posts? thats being done already



Ha ha ha yup.


----------



## Kalicut

surgery was a success! God home a little before 4 with some bad irritation and went to sleep just woke up and I can see perfectly clear, had the operation at 2:30!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> surgery was a success! God home a little before 4 with some bad irritation and went to sleep just woke up and I can see perfectly clear, had the operation at 2:30!



Great way to start the New Year...congrats


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> Great way to start the New Year...congrats


Thank you! And absolutely! The wildest thing was when they were putting my eye back together and were lasering it I could smell it burning my eye!


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> surgery was a success! God home a little before 4 with some bad irritation and went to sleep just woke up and I can see perfectly clear, had the operation at 2:30!



Amazing, congratulations!



Kalicut said:


> Thank you! And absolutely! The wildest thing was when they were putting my eye back together and were lasering it I could smell it burning my eye!



Yeah that would have made me barf. One time a Dr. was burning a wart off my finger, I smelled burning flesh and passed out.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Gotta get some longer cables but ooof!!


----------



## nissan11

What game is that?


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Gotta get some longer cables but ooof!!
> View attachment 16701
> 
> 
> View attachment 16702


Nice small TV 😁


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What game is that?


Phantasy Star Online



Send0 said:


> Nice small TV 😁



Don't make me go 85"....I don't have the clearance😠


----------



## Bro Bundy

what a bullshit tv


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> what a bullshit tv


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Phantasy Star Online
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me go 85"....I don't have the clearance😠


I have the Sony Bravia XBR 85" in my bedroom. You can find room.


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> I have the Sony Bravia XBR 85" in my bedroom. You can find room.


If he says it won’t fit, it won’t fit. Seems like you’re taking it really personally. 🍆


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> I have the Sony Bravia XBR 85" in my bedroom. You can find room.


----------



## Send0

dted23 said:


> If he says it won’t fit, it won’t fit. Seems like you’re taking it really personally. 🍆


Just saying with 4k you have to go big to notice the increased resolution..  or you have to sit really close to the tv.


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 16704


My next TV will be 110"-120". 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Just saying with 4k you have to go big to notice the increased resolution..  or you have to sit really close to the tv.


I’m teasing.
I don’t have a 4K.
My Netflix is HD, and my new Xbox: I opted for the HD model because my TV is HD.

So I’m waiting to upgrade. No reason to spend $$$ if I don’t have the stuff to make the most of it. Plus saving is good.

I told my BF it was a 65” and he glared and corrected me at 60”. He was right.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> My next TV will be 110"-120". 😂



You ever see Kanye's TV 



100 footer...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> You ever see Kanye's TV
> View attachment 16705
> 
> 
> 100 footer...


I'd do it if I had the real estate. Guess I could just start watching TV in the backyard. Hopefully neighbors don't get mad when I stream porn 😂


----------



## TeddyBear

For the big screen in the yard:
Just blast “minions” with speakers 24/7 Guantanamo Style to the neighbors.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I leave my bedroom door open for 5mins...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I leave my bedroom door open for 5mins...
> 
> View attachment 16709


My Corso always lays in my spot and my Shepard always passes out underneath shxt...


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> I'd do it if I had the real estate. Guess I could just start watching TV in the backyard. Hopefully neighbors don't get mad when I stream porn 😂


Bought a bigger tv, house is to small, so I bought a bigger house.


----------



## Kalicut

We have a miniature Australian shepherd and this dude jumps on our bed every morning and scratches himself with such force it shakes our whole bed… I know good and well he doesn’t have flees and let alone NEVER scratch any other time except when I’m in the bed asleep! He’s also part shop dog, he goes to work with us everyday and hangs out in the office and shop begging for food. He’s going to be 300lbs before long with everyone sneaking him food thinking we starve him to death.


----------



## Trendkill

Go to Tahoe they said. It’ll be fun they said.


----------



## Samp3i

dted23 said:


> I’m teasing.
> I don’t have a 4K.
> My Netflix is HD, and my new Xbox: I opted for the HD model because my TV is HD.
> 
> So I’m waiting to upgrade. No reason to spend $$$ if I don’t have the stuff to make the most of it. Plus saving is good.
> 
> I told my BF it was a 65” and he glared and corrected me at 60”. He was right.


I wonder what happend when you said you had 7inches and he looked at you and said: shy of 5inches actually.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Go to Tahoe they said. It’ll be fun they said.
> View attachment 16712


See  things like that make me happy to be a dead broke degenerate .... damn dude


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> I wonder what happend when you said you had 7inches and he looked at you and said: shy of 5inches actually.



It doesn’t matter if you are a bottom @Sampie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> It doesn’t matter if you are a bottom @Sampie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you are damn right!


----------



## nissan11

It's time to get up Hazel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Gym time, and my left eye seems perfect right eye is a little blurry but I go at 12:30 for a check up so we will see what’s going on


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16744
> 
> Gym time, and my left eye seems perfect right eye is a little blurry but I go at 12:30 for a check up so we will see what’s going on


no restrictions on lifting post eye surgery?


----------



## Kalicut

shackleford said:


> no restrictions on lifting post eye surgery?


All the told me was don’t touch them and don’t let water get in them.


----------



## Samp3i

shackleford said:


> no restrictions on lifting post eye surgery?


When they looked at him they never thought he was a lifter 😂❤️


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> All the told me was don’t touch them and don’t let water get in them.


awesome! i didnt know if they would be concerned about straining.


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> When they looked at him they never thought he was a lifter 😂❤️


Literally read this and walked into my check up and the girl walks over while I’m waiting and says here’s you a new shirt to work out it. So yeah screw you! 

Also 20/15 vision in my left eye and 20/30 in my right!


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> Literally read this and walked into my check up and the girl walks over while I’m waiting and says here’s you a new shirt to work out it. So yeah screw you!
> 
> Also 20/15 vision in my left eye and 20/30 in my right!



Sampy likes to give people crap; he will grow on you and next time y’all chat it’ll be like long lost sisters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalicut

The Phoenix said:


> Sampy likes to give people crap; he will grow on you and next time y’all chat it’ll be like long lost sisters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I figured, I’m just giving him a hard time


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> Literally read this and walked into my check up and the girl walks over while I’m waiting and says here’s you a new shirt to work out it. So yeah screw you!
> 
> Also 20/15 vision in my left eye and 20/30 in my right!


wait. isnt that better than perfect vision?


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Literally read this and walked into my check up and the girl walks over while I’m waiting and says here’s you a new shirt to work out it. So yeah screw you!


I don't believe you....





Just kidding 😂


----------



## Kalicut

shackleford said:


> wait. isnt that better than perfect vision?


20/15 is 20/30 is a little worse


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> I don't believe you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding 😂


When she walked up and said that all I could think about was the irony!


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> When she walked up and said that all I could think about was the irony!


You went in there wearing a boys XL shirt right? Size 16? 😂


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> When she walked up and said that all I could think about was the irony!


I mean yeah my mother when I was 160lbs told me I was getting too big.

Now when I CUT to 200lbs she tells me I look good and should not get bigger.


Ahhhh the irony 😂


----------



## Samp3i

You need to understand something Kalicut, you are not doing it right if you are happy about compliments of normal ppl in my opinion. That shit is too easy to accomplish, the average guy is fat or skinny, you put few muscle here and there like an underwear model and you look already big for average standard... But you are in a bodybuilding forum!

I'm 185cm and 96kgs at the moment and I feel and believe to be small at least for a BB standard (and I'm not a mass monster lover at all, but even for classic physique I'm not BIG AT ALL!)

so if you are happy with ppl complimenting you on your "skinny" size, good for you but yeah I'll make fun of your statements because Armani models have the same quantity of meat you have 😉😂

And we aren't modeling here right?
But I'm not saying you should be bigger, far from it, everyone of us should strive to be whatever fits their own taste just don't expect everyone to feel the same 🤣


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> You need to understand something Kalicut, you are not doing it right if you are happy about compliments of normal ppl. That shit is too easy to accomplish, the average guy is fat or skinny, you put few muscle here and there like an underwear model and you look already big for average standard... But you are in a bodybuilding forum!
> 
> I'm 185cm and 96kgs at the moment and I feel and believe to be small at least for a BB standard (and I'm not a mass monster lover at all, but even for classic physique I'm not BIG AT ALL!)
> 
> so if you are happy with ppl complimenting you on your "skinny" size, good for you but yeah I'll make fun of your statements because Armani models have the same quantity of meat you have 😉😂
> 
> And we aren't modeling here right?
> But I'm not saying you should be bigger, far from it, everyone of us should strive to be whatever fits their own taste just don't expect everyone to feel the same 🤣


Even I get compliments from normal people, and I look like shit 😂


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Even I get compliments from normal people, and I look like shit 😂


Ppl don't understand shit, they have a sub par standard of quality 😂


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Ppl don't understand shit, they have a sub par standard of quality 😂


Oof, I agree but that still hurt me to hear 🤣


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> 20/15 is 20/30 is a little worse


amazing what they can do. Ive considered lasik but the thought of someone messing with my eyes freaks me out. I'm glad it worked out well for you!


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> You need to understand something Kalicut, you are not doing it right if you are happy about compliments of normal ppl in my opinion. That shit is too easy to accomplish, the average guy is fat or skinny, you put few muscle here and there like an underwear model and you look already big for average standard... But you are in a bodybuilding forum!
> 
> I'm 185cm and 96kgs at the moment and I feel and believe to be small at least for a BB standard (and I'm not a mass monster lover at all, but even for classic physique I'm not BIG AT ALL!)
> 
> so if you are happy with ppl complimenting you on your "skinny" size, good for you but yeah I'll make fun of your statements because Armani models have the same quantity of meat you have 😉😂
> 
> And we aren't modeling here right?
> But I'm not saying you should be bigger, far from it, everyone of us should strive to be whatever fits their own taste just don't expect everyone to feel the same 🤣


Don’t really understand why you’re being so aggressive about my size, so I’ve been lifting 6 days a week yeah my diet might be sub par, but I’m actually trying and in the early stages? Coming from 130lbs literally 6 month ago and I had stayed that weight since 2008? So excuse me and my ignorance for being proud of myself for what I’ve accomplished in a short amount of time. Yeah I’m probably one of the smallest guys on this forum but at least I’m not like everyone else in this world and not trying to do something about it and working hard, following the threads learning from them and trying to implement them into my day to day life. I’ll leave it at that since you want to be so salty about it.


----------



## Kalicut

shackleford said:


> amazing what they can do. Ive considered lasik but the thought of someone messing with my eyes freaks me out. I'm glad it worked out well for you!


I was honestly the same, but it was way easier then expected, I would do it again tomorrow


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> Don’t really understand why you’re being so aggressive about my size, so I’ve been lifting 6 days a week yeah my diet might be sub par, but I’m actually trying and in the early stages? Coming from 130lbs literally 6 month ago and I had stayed that weight since 2008? So excuse me and my ignorance for being proud of myself for what I’ve accomplished in a short amount of time. Yeah I’m probably one of the smallest guys on this forum but at least I’m not like everyone else in this world and not trying to do something about it and working hard, following the threads learning from them and trying to implement them into my day to day life. I’ll leave it at that since you want to be so salty about it.


He's just ribbing you man. So was I. We don't mean anything by it really.

If you are on the forum, then you are one of us. I was a skinny fat fucker and 150lbs in February of this year. Now I'm 195lbs, with a bit of winter fluff. You'll pack on weight soon enough.


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> He's just ribbing you man. So was I. We don't mean anything by it really.
> 
> If you are on the forum, then you are one of us. I was a skinny fat fucker and 150lbs in February of this year. Now I'm 195lbs, with a bit of winter fluff. You'll pack on weight soon enough.


I understand it’s difficult to read sarcasm online, but I figured after a comment or 2 it was done, his first comment was hilarious when I read it and walk into the doctors office, but once it continues it doesn’t come off as sarcasm to much. I fully realize size comes with time, and I’m working on it day by day, I have a lot of respect for you guys since y’all have had nothing but the best for my safety and health. And if this is birthing but sarcasm, I will happily apologize if I was rude and especially if I read into it to much and thought this was him just running his mouth being rude.


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> I understand it’s difficult to read sarcasm online, but I figured after a comment or 2 it was done, his first comment was hilarious when I read it and walk into the doctors office, but once it continues it doesn’t come off as sarcasm to much. I fully realize size comes with time, and I’m working on it day by day, I have a lot of respect for you guys since y’all have had nothing but the best for my safety and health. And if this is birthing but sarcasm, I will happily apologize if I was rude and especially if I read into it to much and thought this was him just running his mouth being rude.


Some of us can drag things out longer than we probably should; I know I'm guilty of this, but I assure you he was just ribbing on you as a brother in iron.

Samp3i is a bit aggressive in general... but once you get to learn his personality then his intentions become easier to understand.


----------



## Jet Labs

Kalicut said:


> Don’t really understand why you’re being so aggressive about my size, so I’ve been lifting 6 days a week yeah my diet might be sub par, but I’m actually trying and in the early stages? Coming from 130lbs literally 6 month ago and I had stayed that weight since 2008? So excuse me and my ignorance for being proud of myself for what I’ve accomplished in a short amount of time. Yeah I’m probably one of the smallest guys on this forum but at least I’m not like everyone else in this world and not trying to do something about it and working hard, following the threads learning from them and trying to implement them into my day to day life. I’ll leave it at that since you want to be so salty about it.


----------



## Kalicut

Jet Labs said:


> View attachment 16765


I have a little more class then that


----------



## GSgator

I’ve personally started leaning towards the functional side of training. When I was in it to be the mass monster there was nothing functional about it for me. Benching, squatting, dead lifting tons but couldn’t run a freaking mile or climb a couple flights of stairs to save my life.


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> Don’t really understand why you’re being so aggressive about my size, so I’ve been lifting 6 days a week yeah my diet might be sub par, but I’m actually trying and in the early stages? Coming from 130lbs literally 6 month ago and I had stayed that weight since 2008? So excuse me and my ignorance for being proud of myself for what I’ve accomplished in a short amount of time. Yeah I’m probably one of the smallest guys on this forum but at least I’m not like everyone else in this world and not trying to do something about it and working hard, following the threads learning from them and trying to implement them into my day to day life. I’ll leave it at that since you want to be so salty about it.


I fucking rubbed you the good way if you took your time to respond in such a detailed way 😂

My man we just have a different perspective on things and it's ok.
I'll tell you a secret to how win the war vs a little cunt like me, you first reply to the first few attacks with a good laugh and then you just ignore it and keep going your way UNLESS you think there is some kind of value on what the little cunt troll is saying, either way don't give him the satisfaction of falling on his attempt to drag you into something like this 😉🤣❤️


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> I’ve personally started leaning towards the functional side of training. When I was in it to be the mass monster there was nothing functional about it for me. Benching, squatting, dead lifting tons but couldn’t run a freaking mile or climb a couple flights of stairs to save my life.


If you have that physique while being really athletic etc. I raise my hands, teach me master or give me a bit of your genetic


----------



## Jet Labs

GSgator said:


> I’ve personally started leaning towards the functional side of training. When I was in it to be the mass monster there was nothing functional about it for me. Benching, squatting, dead lifting tons but couldn’t run a freaking mile or climb a couple flights of stairs to save my life.



Fucking AMEN brother!  Couldn't agree more


----------



## Jet Labs

Samp3i said:


> If you have that physique while being really athletic etc. I raise my hands, teach me master or give me a bit of your genetic



Maybe spend less time "Rubbing guys the right way" and more time in the gym lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> I have a little more class then that



Next time just call him a gypsy lover.... European Europeans hate that (yes...I doubled-up on the European because he's just that hardcore of gypsy hater)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sampz is so European he gives gypsies molded bread and spits in bowls of potato soup....


----------



## Samp3i

Jet Labs said:


> Maybe spend less time "Rubbing guys the right way" and more time in the gym lol


Can't! Muscle need rest to grow bitch
And I'm not gonna be athletic ever, I like the feeling of dieing after walking up one stair made of 4 steps.


----------



## GSgator

Nothing will make you more Athletic then training in a SHTF load out even beats a good BJJ session. My set up is about 45lb


----------



## JuiceTrain

They caught me 😄
					

Watch "They caught me 😄" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



These fuxkers are inseparable now


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> They caught me 😄
> 
> 
> Watch "They caught me 😄" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fuxkers are inseparable now


Dogs need a partner that’s for sure, are you sending the GS to training?


----------



## JuiceTrain

I fuxkN love my corso....loyal to the bone

Juicey's weighted blanket...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> Dogs need a partner that’s for sure, are you sending the GS to training?



Nah, I'm pretty good with raising dogs...

Definitely not an expert but my dogs know what the deal is...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I fuxkN love my corso....loyal to the bone
> 
> Juicey's weighted blanket...
> View attachment 16780
> 
> 
> View attachment 16781
> 
> 
> View attachment 16782
> 
> 
> View attachment 16783



* I yelled at my Shepard for touching some wires than threw a blanket in his cage and told him go lay down so now he's asleep downstairs 😄😄


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I fuxkN love my corso....loyal to the bone
> 
> Juicey's weighted blanket...
> View attachment 16780
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16781
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16783


Little do you know Ive been piecing together bits of your face from pictures such as these.

Soon I'll have enough to fully render Juicey, and expose his identity.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Little do you know Ive been piecing together bits of your face from pictures such as these.
> 
> Soon I'll have enough to fully render Juicey, and expose his identity.



Here's a freebie 😄😄


----------



## weightlossburn

Trendkill said:


> All this talk of lasik and I just got glasses for the first time today. Didn’t realize how bad my vision was getting. The medical office building had this sign posted out front. I sure do feel safe now
> View attachment 16669


What part of the Bronx was that medical office in?


----------



## TODAY

I'm a few pages late on this, but....




Y'all have some ugly ass floors in your homes.


----------



## Trendkill

weightlossburn said:


> What part of the Bronx was that medical office in?


Ha. It’s in a suburban California farm town lol.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Little do you know Ive been piecing together bits of your face from pictures such as these.
> 
> Soon I'll have enough to fully render Juicey, and expose his identity.


Please you can spare us that image, @weightlossburn hemorroids has been already challenging, this one could really break us...


----------



## JuiceTrain

My beasts are lurking...



You guys ever watch Fullmetal Alchemist?



Every time my dog shxtz he reminds of this thing...


----------



## GSgator

I love your Shepard ears when mine was a puppy her ears were huge


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> My beasts are lurking...
> View attachment 16795
> 
> 
> You guys ever watch Fullmetal Alchemist?
> View attachment 16798
> 
> 
> Every time my dog shxtz he reminds of this thing...


That arc was fucking depressing. That poor little girl.


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> That arc was fucking depressing. That poor little girl.


Sad part is we have people like that around us


----------



## Dnewell2004

Got about a dozen nightcrawlers this morning...really in ohio on new years day? The turtle will be happy tho
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> Dogs need a partner that’s for sure, are you sending the GS to training?





JuiceTrain said:


> Nah, I'm pretty good with raising dogs...
> 
> Definitely not an expert but my dogs know what the deal is...



😎








						Point n Click
					

Watch "Point n Click" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## The Phoenix

I picked what was left of my  tomatoes  before the freezing storm tonight. 







S’posed to drop to 27o F


----------



## GSgator

We got dumped on Christmas night and it’s been cold down in the teens at night. I’m in the PNW it’s typically doesn’t get this cold up here.


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> I love your Shepard ears when mine was a puppy her ears were huge



If you whisper they always tilt their head and stick their ears straight up. Love German Sherpards


----------



## GSgator

My Shepard has that dialed in. Very smart dog I swear she knows  who ever she does that to she has them wrapped around her paw and gets what ever she wants.


----------



## Kalicut

Just got word kids can start wrestling at 4, my sons got a till December to get ready!


----------



## GSgator

Took the sling off to sport this Ghey ass shirt lol


----------



## The Phoenix

Tazz said:


> If you whisper they always tilt their head and stick their ears straight up. Love German Sherpards



I had one from a puppy. She also had floppy ears as a puppy. She was a German breed (slanted back/shorter hinds). She was very smart and very strong. She always made an escape route for her and her bf (my ‘then’ other big dog) Angus, the German breed Rotty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalicut

I’ll have to dip up a picture, but I have a gs horror story we don’t talk about, I’ll find a picture later today and post it and the story.


----------



## Yano

Love Shepards , got him when he was 12 weeks old had him for 14 years. One of the smartest people I ever knew , he weren't a dog. Was our baby sitter I could tell him , get the baby and he would run up behind whom ever it was and hold onto the sleeve or hood and sit them down until we got over there n picked em up lol no running down the drive way when the old man was alive. He's passed away over 12 years ago and I still watch where I put my feet getting out of bed so I don't step on him ....


----------



## Kalicut

Found it way quicker then I thought.
So this is Moose, we got him in august or 2017 at 15 weeks old, strong 130lb solid black. He went with me everywhere, slept right next to me, and me and my wife worked with him everyday training. Fast forward to October of 2018, my wife’s 8 months pregnant… All 3 of us are laying in the bed and me and my wife are loving on him, and then like a snap of your fingers something happened, he started climbing up on the bed and starts to climb up right on me, eyes glazed over, teeth completely out growling and that bark of defense that he’s about to hurt someone if they don’t back up. I instantly grab my wife as hard as I can and jerk her across the bed and yell “Get in the bathroom!” I literally had to push him off the door… we sat in the bathroom for 45mins, trying to talk to him and calm him down and then about 35mins into it he’s still growling and barking but also starts to whimper… he finally stops, I grab a gun I could get to originally and walk him down to the basement. The next morning my wife goes to leave and let’s him out, well he did it again. It didn’t last as long this time, I was able to get him to calm down. I later took him to the vet, they called me an hour later and told me he has a massive brain tumor and they can’t do nothing about it. Never abusive to this dog, always loving. My heart hasn’t ever been so broken.


----------



## Kalicut

Now after several years of “were not getting a dog” we have this thing…


----------



## Dnewell2004

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16852
> 
> Now after several years of “were not getting a dog” we have this thing…


I miss my dog...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

The time has finally come boyz....


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Don't make me do it again, young sir!


----------



## Kalicut

Here’s a picture of my eyes 3 days after surgery, looks like a bruise IRL


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16876
> View attachment 16877
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture of my eyes 3 days after surgery, looks like a bruise IRL


Can you feel that? Like does it ache or feel bruised? I've always wondered this about people who just finish lasix.


----------



## nissan11

And people say I have crazy eyes


----------



## JuiceTrain

you should've posted a close up of that hemorrhoid pic as the third


----------



## JuiceTrain

It would've blindsided everyone @Send0  😭😭


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> It would've blindsided everyone @Send0  😭😭


I still can't see out of one eye because of that


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Can you feel that? Like does it ache or feel bruised? I've always wondered this about people who just finish lasix.


I’ll start from the beginning, felt nothing at all during surgery because of the numbing drops, took about an hour and only my right eye started burning, wouldn’t say miserable but definitely more then just uncomfortable, but I felt no pain with my eyes closed, took a 2 hour nap and woke up with no paint at all. Randomly I’ll have a slight irritation that just feels like I have a little trash in my eyes but it’s completely tolerable and with my eye drops it takes it right away. I haven’t had to take any meds at all for pain or discomfort.


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> I still can't see out of one eye because of that


I kinda want to see this


----------



## Bro Bundy

I run this corner


----------



## Samp3i

Bro Bundy said:


> I run this corner


Fucking beast


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bundy's like "No one's gonna lick that pole but me...I don't care how cold it is...😡"


----------



## JuiceTrain

I went from Manlier...🧔🏾




To Manliest...🕺🏾


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I went from Manlier...🧔🏾
> View attachment 16891
> 
> 
> 
> To Manliest...🕺🏾
> View attachment 16892


Good man, because that was pretty gnarly before 😂. Also, nice 4lb gain.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Good man, because that was pretty gnarly before 😂. Also, nice 4lb gain.



It took damn near a year but I finally did it lol

You could see that 😆😆 
217 is a fluke..empty stomach + a poop
220 area is home base


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I went from Manlier...🧔🏾
> View attachment 16891
> 
> 
> 
> To Manliest...🕺🏾
> View attachment 16892


The improvement it's like a girl with a face that got hit by a truck and a girl with a face that got burnt with acid.


----------



## Jet Labs

JuiceTrain said:


> I fuxkN love my corso....loyal to the bone
> 
> Juicey's weighted blanket...
> View attachment 16780
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16781
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16783



Cats can be extremely loyal too


----------



## JuiceTrain

Let's get it Boyz...



-takes pic than goes back to bed....lol


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Let's get it Boyz...
> View attachment 16898
> 
> 
> -takes pic than goes back to bed....lol


Those weight are not even enough for a warm up of a pregnant woman... I know you are pregnant but you are not a woman!


----------



## Samp3i

Jet Labs said:


> Cats can be extremely loyal too
> 
> View attachment 16895


Cats are superior in everyway 
Dogs have no choice then to be loyal, it's in their DNA, they are rigged like that.

Cats decide to be loyal, until they find someone with a bigger house, better games and better food, then you can fuck off 😂

I love them, soon I'll have at least 5 or 6. I want cats everywhere ❤️


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Those weight are not even enough for a warm up of a pregnant woman... I know you are pregnant but you are not a woman!



That was my last setup from doing close grip bench over the weekend... But overall my bench game is weak tbh...even when I was squatN 4's and pulling 5's I wasn't even close to touching 2's on bench...I think the most I've honestly done on bench was under 150 for a few reps...my right shoulder can't handle that much, idk how it is now but it's not something I'd wanna push on... there's no benefit for me to do so


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> And people say I have crazy eyes


Swear to GOD ! When I scrolled down I thought those were your eyes lookin around for the chat box haaaaahaha ,, and it confused me for like 15 seconds.


----------



## Yano

Couple pics of one of our old cats Mr Blue , he was a good egg. Every one told us his eyes would change color as he got older ,,,, nope.


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Cats are superior in everyway
> Dogs have no choice then to be loyal, it's in their DNA, they are rigged like that.
> 
> Cats decide to be loyal, until they find someone with a bigger house, better games and better food, then you can fuck off 😂
> 
> I love them, soon I'll have at least 5 or 6. I want cats everywhere ❤️
> 
> View attachment 16900
> 
> 
> View attachment 16902


Maine coon or is that a Norwegian forest cat?


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Maine coon or is that a Norwegian forest cat?


Just a cat , we didnt buy him or anything his momma showed up pregnant on the porch , he was the only one white with blue eyes like that , rest all looked normal. No idea of a breed or anything ,, just a cat.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I always found cats to be unloyal and evil


----------



## Bro Bundy

Let’s see a cat save your life


----------



## Kalicut

Our cat got stuck in a tree, had to climb 30ft up and I’m terrified of heights to get the thing… climb up 50ft the next day. I left her for a few days… she never climbed another tree. I know this is a horrible story but it worked.


----------



## Yano

Bro Bundy said:


> I always found cats to be unloyal and evil


Biggest difference I think owning both is Dogs are obedient and Cats are more free thinkers. A dog can fuck up , it gets in trouble , later you call its name and it runs right up to you all happy .... You catch a cat fucking up and swat it off a counter or from scratching on a lamp shade ... later call its name ,and it just looks at you like ,, Fucking Meow man and heads the other way  ..  they dont wanna hear it cus they still mad lol. Love my dogs but cats might just be a little smarter.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Maine coon or is that a Norwegian forest cat?


Maine coon


----------



## Jet Labs

Send0 said:


> Maine coon or is that a Norwegian forest cat?



Pretty sure it's a Lynx lol


----------



## Samp3i

I hope I'll have soon the possibility to buy a Savannah ❤️ gonna go around with him on a leash, scaryibg ppl shitless 😂


----------



## Kalicut

Samp3i said:


> I hope I'll have soon the possibility to buy a Savannah ❤️ gonna go around with him on a leash, scaryibg ppl shitless 😂


Someone was telling me their was a giant cat bread that looks like a cat but acts like a dog?


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> Someone was telling me their was a giant cat bread that looks like a cat but acts like a dog?


Not sure we are talking the same breed. Savannah is a mix from a serval and a domestic cat. 

It can reach almost up to 50lbs, it's almost like having a lynx just smaller and a lot less dangerous 🤣


You can teach any cat to go on a leash and walk around, problem is that with normal cat it's hard to find proper equipment to have them secured without them escaping out of it. Due to Savannah size is a lot easier, logically you need to be on the lookout if you bring something like that around... Dogs will go crazy.. and you don't want to have it killed from a fucking random dog unleashed or the opposite.

Go look some picture online, it's a massive cat.. beautiful. Super expensive first generation goes up to 30k $ a second generation can be bought for around maybe 10k


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> Someone was telling me their was a giant cat bread that looks like a cat but acts like a dog?



Cat  bread ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> Our cat got stuck in a tree, had to climb 30ft up and I’m terrified of heights to get the thing… climb up 50ft the next day. I left her for a few days… she never climbed another tree. I know this is a horrible story but it worked.



That’s a funny story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Caracal's are really cool looking , I dont think they make good pets though , youd have to do some research.


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> Caracal's are really cool looking , I dont think they make good pets though , youd have to do some research.
> View attachment 16916


No they don't... I mean you need shit load of money to care for them and need to be a professional in it and... It's a wildcat and it's big and it's dangerous. I wouldn't feel comfortable owning one even if it was legal (and it isn't here)


They are beautiful indeed.


----------



## nissan11

Day 1 with no power
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Tazz said:


> If you whisper they always tilt their head and stick their ears straight up. Love German Sherpards


I was trying to post a video of the head tilt


----------



## Tazz

GSgator said:


> I was trying to post a video of the head tilt



There it is! What a cutie pi


----------



## JuiceTrain

🥱......(-😊-)


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> 🥱......(-😊-)
> View attachment 16934


I miss my gaming days…


----------



## Blusoul24

Got my test results back.


----------



## Kalicut

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 16935
> 
> Got my test results back.


Oh no... Im so sorry, I hope she takes it well...


----------



## Kalicut

Weather needs to hurry up and get nice so I can get this thing back out.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16936
> 
> Weather needs to hurry up and get nice so I can get this thing back out.



Whip game is super clean 🤙🏾


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> Whip game is super clean 🤙🏾


My wifes tahoe is a slow turd. Funny enough she smacked a baby deer two weeks after she got it, luckily  didnt need body work, but I still havent put the new parts on it.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16936
> 
> Weather needs to hurry up and get nice so I can get this thing back out.



I'll introduce you to the Money Mobile..-💲-




There's no actual money in it but the bishes don't need to know that 🤭


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll introduce you to the Money Mobile..-💲-
> 
> View attachment 16938
> 
> 
> There's no actual money in it but the bishes don't know 🤭


Love a Subaru. Heck that doesnt matter, if you dont got it American Express does!


----------



## Kalicut

My daily driver, got to have 5% tint all the way around. Got rid of the emissions back in April or May, suppose to make 600hp to the ground if so that’s not to bad for a 8,500lb truck.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> Love a Subaru. Heck that doesnt matter, if you dont got it American Express does!


I wanted to get a Camaro or an Audi but those aren't feasible/ideal everyday cars as a construction worker... 

This Subie was a multi-purpose investment. an Everyday, Work, & Weekend Vehicle...plus it's overall safe/reliable  and (knock on wood) if I ever have a kid it's family ready... wouldn't have to trade in a super-car for a soccer van you know lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16939
> 
> My daily driver, got to have 5% tint all the way around. Got rid of the emissions back in April or May, suppose to make 600hp to the ground if so that’s not to bad for a 8,500lb truck.



I wanted to get my motorcycle license and get an R1 right off the bat just so I had a reason to install a hitch and get a trailer to link to the Subie but I know for a fact that shxt would get me seriously injured 😄😄😄 only because I'd have one of the days where I just wanna go heavy on the throttle

Might just go for the license just to have it but than again fuxk taken a test... I'm to old (mentally) for that shxt lol


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> I wanted to get a Camaro or an Audi but those aren't feasible/ideal everyday cars as a construction worker...
> 
> This Subie was a multi-purpose investment. an Everyday, Work, & Weekend Vehicle...plus it's overall safe/reliable  and (knock on wood) if I ever have a kid it's family ready... wouldn't have to trade in a super-car for a soccer van you know lol


Exactly why I love them, you honestly can’t beat them, you forgot they’re priced really well! Sports cars can come later, besides you’d be pulling way to many gold diggers with one, none of these girls would ever leave you alone if you pulled up in a Ferrari for the first date! If I could justify it I would have a Tesla or an Audi, but they don’t make since for me.


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> I wanted to get my motorcycle license and get an R1 right off the bat just so I had a reason to install a hitch and get a trailer to link to the Subie but I know for a fact that shxt would get me seriously injured 😄😄😄 only because I'd have one of the days where I just wanna go heavy on the throttle
> 
> Might just go for the license just to have it but than again fuxk taken a test... I'm to old (mentally) for that shxt lol


Some people may not like it but, people who ride motorcycles are organ donors. My brothers best friend, literally stayed with us 2 week straight, got back from vacation with us bought a motorcycle and a week later was dead. We grew up riding dirt bikes and four wheelers, and you learn a lot of respect for them riding and having fun, but a motorcycle on the road I don’t like, to many stupid people out there.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> If I could justify it I would have a Tesla or an Audi, but they don’t make since for me.



Yo for real...Back in Jersey I was so adamant and gung ho about becoming a project manager for my old company in my union because those where the guys who got the big bonus checks (on the low) 

I was gonna become a PM bang out some light shxt to establish myself and Garner status before knocking out some big boy shxt and than use w/e bonus money to get my Audi....that shxt was in my soul bruh you don't understand

But life didn't want me in that position so I'm here now and the company I'm working for doesn't even make that scenario a pipe dream lol it is what it... I'm just sitting in the back w/a breeze man...my focus is just on my pups n my bed... I'm enjoying resting my bones with a clear conscious, vision, and mindset....this is why I enjoy my space and won't let anyone fuxk up my energy, I'm straight


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> We grew up riding dirt bikes and four wheelers, and you learn a lot of respect for them riding and having fun, but a motorcycle on the road I don’t like, to many stupid people out there.



That's another reason why I never pulled the trigger...anyone I knew that had a bike learned as kid how to ride...it was a part of their life....they just hacked in a coded that shxt in their DNA...


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> Yo for real...Back in Jersey I was so adamant and gung ho about becoming a project manager for my old company in my union because those where the guys who got the big bonus checks (on the low)
> 
> I was gonna become a PM bang out some light shxt to establish myself and Garner status before knocking out some big boy shxt and than use w/e bonus money to get my Audi....that shxt was in my soul bruh you don't understand
> 
> But life didn't want me in that position so I'm here now and the company I'm working for doesn't even make that scenario a pipe dream lol it is what it... I'm just sitting in the back w/a breeze man...my focus is just on my pups n my bed... I'm enjoying resting my bones with a clear conscious, vision, and mindset....this is why I enjoy my space and won't let anyone fuxk up my energy, I'm straight


Unfortunately I’m going to have to start spending less time with my family in order to grow our business… I hate it with a passion but it’s either settle or grow. But my wife sat me down a few nights ago and told me it’s time for me to go and meet people and create relationships. So thankful for my wife pushing me to do stuff I don’t want to do but what’s best for the long term. I have a long term goal that she only knows about, I need to make a whole lot of money and not for cars jewelry or the big house. I know I just boasted a lot with the last two pictures but that stuff will come and go, got something way more important than all that.


----------



## shackleford

Kalicut said:


> Oh no... Im so sorry, I hope she takes it well...


under rated comment right here.


----------



## GSgator

Kalicut said:


> Unfortunately I’m going to have to start spending less time with my family in order to grow our business… I hate it with a passion but it’s either settle or grow. But my wife sat me down a few nights ago and told me it’s time for me to go and meet people and create relationships. So thankful for my wife pushing me to do stuff I don’t want to do but what’s best for the long term. I have a long term goal that she only knows about, I need to make a whole lot of money and not for cars jewelry or the big house. I know I just boasted a lot with the last two pictures but that stuff will come and go, got something way more important than all that.


You got young ones?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> I wanted to get my motorcycle license and get an R1 right off the bat just so I had a reason to install a hitch and get a trailer to link to the Subie but I know for a fact that shxt would get me seriously injured 😄😄😄 only because I'd have one of the days where I just wanna go heavy on the throttle
> 
> Might just go for the license just to have it but than again fuxk taken a test... I'm to old (mentally) for that shxt lol


Eek Going with a liter biker right off the bat is asking for trouble. Even modern 600s...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Is this safe for indoor use? lol
Wanted to warm my spot up a bit before going at it in the morn...






1st time using a propane tank indoors, especially this fuxkN close to it and was nervous as fuk ngl...

Once I lit it up I stared at it for about 3mins and thought I felt lightheaded/dizzy and thought I was gonna pass out so I opened my outside door and stepped out to get some air but I'm pretty sure that was all nerves vs gas leak or some shxt...In my mind I was like "this shxt gonna blow up" but I said fuk it tuned the ignitor watched the flame pop and scared myself 😭😭😭

But she's up n running temporarily to get shxt warm but I most likely won't be working out this morn..still a bit Shakey tbh gotta get it out my head that the shxtz safe and won't blow so just gotta get through this phase of anxiety i guess....all I've been doing is walking around accepting death lol like fuk it if you gonna blow do it than...I want warmth haha

Anyone got some feedback...need a woosah moment from some of you experience folks




I left my door cracked for added ventilation just in case (nervousness) but I'm not sure I need it.... dizziness was most likely caused by anxiety... pretty sure at this point since I've been standing next to thing typing but like I said...need a woosah moment











Those last 3pics were me publicly facing my fears...it needed to be done...lol


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Is this safe for indoor use? lol
> Wanted to warm my spot up a bit before going at it in the morn...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16941
> 
> 
> 1st time using a propane tank indoors, especially this fuxkN close to it and was nervous as fuk ngl...
> 
> Once I lit it up I stared at it for about 3mins and thought I felt lightheaded/dizzy and thought I was gonna pass out so I opened my outside door and stepped out to get some air but I'm pretty sure that was all nerves vs gas leak or some shxt...In my mind I was like "this shxt gonna blow up" but I said fuk it tuned the ignitor watched the flame pop and scared myself 😭😭😭
> 
> But she's up n running temporarily to get shxt warm but I most likely won't be working out this morn..still a bit Shakey tbh gotta get it out my head that the shxtz safe and won't blow so just gotta get through this phase of anxiety i guess....all I've been doing is walking around accepting death lol like fuk it if you gonna blow do it than...I want warmth haha
> 
> Anyone got some feedback...need a woosah moment from some of you experience folks
> 
> View attachment 16942
> 
> 
> I left my door cracked for added ventilation just in case (nervousness) but I'm not sure I need it.... dizziness was most likely caused by anxiety... pretty sure at this point since I've been standing next to thing typing but like I said...need a woosah moment
> 
> View attachment 16943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16944
> 
> 
> View attachment 16945
> 
> 
> Those last 3pics were me publicly facing my fears...it needed to be done...lol


They need to be in a well venitlated area , you can suck all the o2 out of a room with them in no time flat. Co2 poisoning is real just mind how tight you keep the place. You wont feel it at first , sit down to rest a minute and its over ... had 2 guys find me on a job site once passed out during lunch due to one of those things.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> They need to be in a well venitlated area , you can suck all the o2 out of a room with them in no time flat. Co2 poisoning is real just mind how tight you keep the place. You wont feel it at first , sit down to rest a minute and its over ... had 2 guys find me on a job site once passed out during lunch due to one of those things.



You think it's best to just warm up the spot prior to working out than just turn it off during?

I have a window and a 2doors...1 to my yard and the other to my laundry room

Can't take the risk of passing out... nobody's gonna know or find out...😬


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> You think it's best to just warm up the spot prior to working out than just turn it off during?
> 
> I have a window and a 2doors...1 to my yard and the other to my laundry room
> 
> Can't take the risk of passing out... nobody's gonna know or find out...😬


warm  it up and leave a window to outside open , that much ventilation should be fine for a work out to keep it going and take the chill out of the air for ya. when it happened to me , we were doing a winter vinyl siding job for side money , an we had draped n tented the sides of the house with heavy plastic n then tarps for the snow. just not enough air with that running , we made a flap to peel back on the closed end and it was fine after that.


----------



## Kalicut

GSgator said:


> You got young ones?


3 year old son


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I keep thinking about almost passing out this morning and it's making my pp erect 😦...idk if it's the Cialis or a new found interest/curiosity in asphyxiation... somebody tell me I'm normal


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> So I keep thinking about almost passing out this morning and it's making my pp erect 😦...idk if it's the Cialis or a new found interest/curiosity in asphyxiation... somebody tell me I'm normal


You will end up like Bill Carradine, a glorious end let me tell you.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> So I keep thinking about almost passing out this morning and it's making my pp erect 😦...idk if it's the Cialis or a new found interest/curiosity in asphyxiation... somebody tell me I'm normal


----------



## Dnewell2004

Finishing up making some signs for our gym with some scrap material. I think a free membership for a year is a good payment but I'll settle for a key to the office so I can turn music back on when pandora tines out at night.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Is this safe for indoor use? lol
> Wanted to warm my spot up a bit before going at it in the morn...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16941
> 
> 
> 1st time using a propane tank indoors, especially this fuxkN close to it and was nervous as fuk ngl...
> 
> Once I lit it up I stared at it for about 3mins and thought I felt lightheaded/dizzy and thought I was gonna pass out so I opened my outside door and stepped out to get some air but I'm pretty sure that was all nerves vs gas leak or some shxt...In my mind I was like "this shxt gonna blow up" but I said fuk it tuned the ignitor watched the flame pop and scared myself 😭😭😭
> 
> But she's up n running temporarily to get shxt warm but I most likely won't be working out this morn..still a bit Shakey tbh gotta get it out my head that the shxtz safe and won't blow so just gotta get through this phase of anxiety i guess....all I've been doing is walking around accepting death lol like fuk it if you gonna blow do it than...I want warmth haha
> 
> Anyone got some feedback...need a woosah moment from some of you experience folks
> 
> View attachment 16942
> 
> 
> I left my door cracked for added ventilation just in case (nervousness) but I'm not sure I need it.... dizziness was most likely caused by anxiety... pretty sure at this point since I've been standing next to thing typing but like I said...need a woosah moment
> 
> View attachment 16943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16944
> 
> 
> View attachment 16945
> 
> 
> Those last 3pics were me publicly facing my fears...it needed to be done...lol


you should be fine, that quick it was just nerves. propane burns clean. but it does use oxygen to burn, so have some vetilation. a co detector would give you some peace of mind. Also, you will smell it if you were leaking propane. 

Or do like my dad says. "The heat's in the tools, so get back to work boy!"


----------



## Kalicut

Birthday lunch.


----------



## GSgator

Kalicut said:


> 3 year old son


Damn that makes it tough but it’s important to build something maybe one day your kids can take it over.


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16957
> 
> Birthday lunch.


I'll give you 25lbs of my lean meat for 50% of your money.


----------



## GSgator

Kalicut said:


> Some people may not like it but, people who ride motorcycles are organ donors. My brothers best friend, literally stayed with us 2 week straight, got back from vacation with us bought a motorcycle and a week later was dead. We grew up riding dirt bikes and four wheelers, and you learn a lot of respect for them riding and having fun, but a motorcycle on the road I don’t like, to many stupid people out there.


Back in 05 I bought a brand new Gsxr 1000. Didn’t take long till I was doing wheelies and seeing how fast it could do. I had it up to 176  once. Well 6 months in I’m at a red light in the middle of the city light turns green I take off and decide to do a wheelie. A few seconds after getting it up car pulls out in front of me. My momentum had nowhere for me to go as I hit this car I was doing about 40. My nads dented the metal gas tank destroyed my bike. Apparently I flipped over all I was wearing was a white t-shirt and some jeans I didn’t get a scratch. I remember jumping right up and thinking oh fuck my bike and the pain hit so hard I collapsed. Ambulance came and picked me up. As I’m in the ER waiting the cops roll In and confronted me and conformed who I was. They start to read me my rights to arrest me. There were 2 of them didn’t take longer then a few moments and they realize I wasn’t going anywhere.

So come to find out I broke my pelvis also since the insurance was so much my wife and I were planning a wedding so we took out a home loan. Some of the money went to pay off my bike so i could drop full coverage. I literally paid my bike off and drop full coverage weeks before my wreck. I guess I could consider myself lucky because the weekend before I was racing some of my buddies home around 2 am and hit speeds up to 160.


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> I'll give you 25lbs of my lean meat for 50% of your money.



Sampy and his meat ; go Sampz, show us some of it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> Back in 05 I bought a brand new Gsxr 1000. Didn’t take long till I was doing wheelies and seeing how fast it could do. I had it up to 176  once. Well 6 months in I’m at a red light in the middle of the city light turns green I take off and decide to do a wheelie. A few seconds after getting it up car pulls out in front of me. My momentum had nowhere for me to go as I hit this car I was doing about 40. My nads dented the metal gas tank destroyed my bike. Apparently I flipped over all I was wearing was a white t-shirt and some jeans I didn’t get a scratch. I remember jumping right up and thinking oh fuck my bike and the pain hit so hard I collapsed. Ambulance came and picked me up. As I’m in the ER waiting the cops roll In and confronted me and conformed who I was. They start to read me my rights to arrest me. There were 2 of them didn’t take longer then a few moments and they realize I wasn’t going anywhere.
> 
> So come to find out I broke my pelvis also since the insurance was so much my wife and I were planning a wedding so we took out a home loan. Some of the money went to pay off my bike so i could drop full coverage. I literally paid my bike off and drop full coverage weeks before my wreck. I guess I could consider myself lucky because the weekend before I was racing some of my buddies home around 2 am and hit speeds up to 160.


Glad you lived but you're a squid


----------



## shackleford

.


----------



## JuiceTrain

*Update*
So upon inspection I noticed a 9' gap in the crevice where the garage connects to the house that wasn't sealed and was letting in massive amounts of cold air...




I ended up sealing the fuxk out of it with 2cans of spray foam/insulation...once I did that there was an immediate change in temp....now there's just a draft from the garage door which really isn't too bad

Also added a CO2 detector and a fire extinguisher for safety and peace of mind..



Right now I'm doing a 30min test run w/the doors and window closed and the heater on full blast to see if it beeps...this will give me added peace of mind by knowing what's goin on with the CO2 levels

Feeling real anxious but for the better... happy that I have safety measures set in place...

*Edit*
It's only been 10mins and the garage is at an extremely comfortable temp... it's really warm but you can feel that slight draft that's mellowing everything out...


----------



## JuiceTrain

DipSquad 🦕




Found a nice little tuck-away spot for the propane heater...




in use...


----------



## JuiceTrain

😑.....



I really don't wanna start the new year w/this type of shxt.... I'm just gonna leave her shxt on read...fuk it right...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Finishing off the day strong...JuiceyForeman style






Black Rockstar shxt...


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Finishing off the day strong...JuiceyForeman
> View attachment 17013
> 
> 
> View attachment 17014
> 
> 
> Black Rockstar shxt...


tin knocker?


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> tin knocker?



Ye'Sir


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Ye'Sir


nice. i did architectural for a while, mostly roofing and siding. 
That was a while ago but i liked it alot.


----------



## GSgator

My last job I was out there almost 3 years it was a huge casino this is the main electrical room.


----------



## shackleford

GSgator said:


> My last job I was out there almost 3 years it was a huge casino this is the main electrical room.


orange shirt is having a blast


----------



## GSgator

Birds eyes view from top of the crane that was shady lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Birds eyes view from top of the crane that was shady lol



I took more pics n vids of work as an apprentice cuz I was stoked now I just be like ehhh 🤷🏾 hahaha


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I took more pics n vids of work as an apprentice cuz I was stoked now I just be like ehhh 🤷🏾 hahaha


I know the feeling it takes a lot to impress me these days. Unfortunately being a GF I have to take daily pics and mark them up for  progress and documentation .Easiest but  Worse part of my job.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> 😑.....
> View attachment 17012
> 
> 
> I really don't wanna start the new year w/this type of shxt.... I'm just gonna leave her shxt on read...fuk it right...


Say la vie? Srsly? I would have unmatched you straight away 😂


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> 😑.....
> View attachment 17012
> 
> 
> I really don't wanna start the new year w/this type of shxt.... I'm just gonna leave her shxt on read...fuk it right...


im not sure what the problem is here. Are you going to start a dating log too?m


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thats what happens when I try to be multicultural 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> im not sure what the problem is here. Are you going to start a dating log too?m


 Hahahaha nah


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> DipSquad
> View attachment 16996
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice little tuck-away spot for the propane heater...
> 
> View attachment 16997
> 
> 
> in use...
> View attachment 16998
> 
> 
> View attachment 16999


What is the piece of equipment in front of the prowler?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> What is the piece of equipment in front of the prowler?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


looks like a farmer carry handles


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What is the piece of equipment in front of the prowler?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





shackleford said:


> looks like a farmer carry handles



Upright Farmers Handles


----------



## The Phoenix

Had to do an examination. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> Had to do an examination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Scouting out a burial spot for the contract killing you're about to perform?


----------



## GSgator

Looks  to me you got a good 150-200 yards seem to be a good spot to set up and start sending rounds down range lol.


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ275 said:


> Scouting out a burial spot for the contract killing you're about to perform?



More like scouting the street (literally it was a walk in the park). Here I am complaining about my job and I’ve never had it easier. I should be grateful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Old set-up (minus the TV)



+ Juicey's self love holiday upgrade kit



= Boom!!💥



When I hooked up the the new TV to my old speakers/receivers it couldn't even get close to taking the max volume without being heavily distorted so I had upgraded everything to more advanced modern day technology...


Old Sony SSF-5000 to new Sony SSCS3's


----------



## Bro Bundy

Finally getting this finished


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> Finally getting this finished



FukN aye!!! 
Black n Grey?


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> FukN aye!!!
> Black n Grey?


i only do bng


----------



## Bro Bundy

its  full grim reaper from ass to neck,,I b got the best in florida finishing it for me 150 a hour no joke


----------



## Bro Bundy

my bouncing nick name it the reaper cause once i come out its on


----------



## Bro Bundy

New gat


----------



## Bro Bundy

going to ge the new colt king cobra next week 357


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> Finally getting this finished


isnt florida the sunshine state?? lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

shackleford said:


> isnt florida the sunshine state?? lol


it is not ideal for tattooing


----------



## Bro Bundy

shackleford said:


> isnt florida the sunshine state?? lol


im sure u know u want fresh ink out of the sun for a few months


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> im sure u know u want fresh ink out of the sun for a few months


i didnt know actually, but i suppose thats common sense. thanks for educating me. i have no tattoos personally. plus, im probably the whitest person here lol except for my neck and arms.


----------



## Bro Bundy

shackleford said:


> i didnt know actually, but i suppose thats common sense. thanks for educating me. i have no tattoos personally. plus, im probably the whitest person here lol except for my neck and arms.


if u didnt get inked by 16 stay away from it


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> if u didnt get inked by 16 stay away from it


i have commitment issues lol ink is too permanent


----------



## Kalicut

First time trying homemade queso need to tweak it a bit but it was really good


----------



## Bro Bundy

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 17097
> 
> First try and hike made queso need to tweak it a bit but it was really good


where the dead animals ?


----------



## Kalicut

Bro Bundy said:


> where the dead animals ?


Got some local ground beef under there


----------



## Bro Bundy

Kalicut said:


> Got some local ground beef under there


i wanna see fur god dammit


----------



## Kalicut

Bro Bundy said:


> i wanna see fur god dammit


It was a naked cow


----------



## Kalicut

Update on eye surgery. Super dangerous to drive at night. They told me for up to a month I would have halos around all lights, well I underestimated this, they will blind you! Thankfully it’s got better and now it’s only led lights and not all lights, but the truth is I got so blinded and couldn’t see a car and almost pulled out in front of it Monday night. Thankfully the car was turning so I wouldn’t have hit it anyways. I instantly called my wife and turned off to a side road I knew would not have traffic and told her I’m going to try and make it home but if I can’t to go get my brother and come get me. That scared me to death, I realized I had bad halos around all lights but didn’t realize I could lose sight of cars, that honestly scared me to death, I could have killed someone.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> if u didnt get inked by 16 stay away from it



This was the 1st tatt I got at 25/26 a few months after I broke up w/my ex...


*Says "Loyalty" in the banner*

I ended up getting 14more tattoos within a year...

This was my 2nd right after the 1st one fully healed...


----------



## JuiceTrain

My life ATM;


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> New gat


Beautiful pistol. My last one I picked up  is the 686+ 7 rounds it’s a tack driver while shooting it single action I think the trigger pull is 2lb it’s super smooth.


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> Beautiful pistol. My last one I picked up  is the 686+ 7 rounds it’s a tack driver while shooting it single action I think the trigger pull is 2lb it’s super smooth.


those are my kinda guns


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> This was the 1st tatt I got at 25/26 a few months after I broke up w/my ex...
> View attachment 17101
> 
> *Says "Loyalty" in the banner*
> 
> I ended up getting 14more tattoos within a year...
> 
> This was my 2nd right after the 1st one fully healed...
> View attachment 17102


i got my first when i was 13 after that it was on ..its very addicting


----------



## Bro Bundy

also never tattoo a girls name ..your almost guaranteed to break up..If u do make sure u have a slick artist that can cover it with something good already pre planned like i did


----------



## Kalicut

Filter failed almost lost a $50,000 motor, luckily the driver knew what to do.


----------



## Samp3i

Tattoos are at present time overused as fuck. Everyone has one, fuck this shit, being original is not having one.

Plus 90% of tattoos are shite. I only like amazing serious works of arts and those are expensive, massive, and well I would still not get one.

Lovely when you are 65+ years old with sagging skin full of tattoos.


----------



## Kalicut

May go check the gym out next door


----------



## CJ

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 17151
> View attachment 17152
> 
> May go check the gym out next door


That's weird. 🤔


----------



## Kalicut

CJ275 said:


> That's weird. 🤔


Yeah… theirs another next door but I went to it and they can hardly keep the power on, bad management.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

GSgator said:


> Beautiful pistol. My last one I picked up  is the 686+ 7 rounds it’s a tack driver while shooting it single action I think the trigger pull is 2lb it’s super smooth.


S&W performance center.


----------



## Kalicut

Yep and I pulled something in my upper back


----------



## Tazz

Kalicut said:


> Yeah… theirs another next door but I went to it and they can hardly keep the power on, bad management.



I like the smaller gyms like that, it’s a better environment i feel if your interested in getting up in the higher weights and doing certain exercises that commercial gyms won’t allow and scold you for.

Often times, they are most expensive than these commercial gyms too.


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16876
> View attachment 16877
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture of my eyes 3 days after surgery, looks like a bruise IRL


Not bad.  How does it look today?


----------



## Kalicut

weightlossburn said:


> Not bad.  How does it look today?


Still have bruising on my left eye, right eyes good. Vision is perfect now with the halo/glare from lights starting to clear up


----------



## Kalicut

Tazz said:


> I like the smaller gyms like that, it’s a better environment i feel if your interested in getting up in the higher weights and doing certain exercises that commercial gyms won’t allow and scold you for.
> 
> Often times, they are most expensive than these commercial gyms too.


I think they’re charge about what I’m paying now, but I’m definitely going to check them out come june


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> Still have bruising on my left eye, right eyes good. Vision is perfect now with the halo/glare from lights starting to clear up


That's awesome news!


----------



## GSgator

Kalicut said:


> Still have bruising on my left eye, right eyes good. Vision is perfect now with the halo/glare from lights starting to clear up


I’m glad your having a speedy recovery. Eyes are resilient and heal so fast .


----------



## Kalicut

I’ve been icing my neck and back for the past 2 hours on and off and still can’t hardly move… great…


----------



## Kalicut

GSgator said:


> I’m glad your having a speedy recovery. Eyes are resilient and heal so fast .


Thank you! Honestly it’s amazing how fast they heal, they feel better now then ever not having contacts in all the time


----------



## GSgator

Always laying on my pillow


----------



## Kalicut

Went over to my brothers house tonight to tel his wife happy birthday, and y’all pray for the pour souls my 3 year old played COD Zombies with… they’re not doing well…


----------



## JuiceTrain

Corso sleep




Vs Shepard sleep



*Edit*
More sleeps...


----------



## Samp3i

Can you please buy something proper for a dog to sleep on and not fucking white towel that you stole to some ass hotel? I mean come on man! You got the TV but still need to fix this, or no pussy for you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Can you please buy something proper for a dog to sleep on and not fucking white towel that you stole to some ass hotel? I mean come on man! You got the TV but still need to fix this, or no pussy for you.



😭😭😭
Bro my Corso destroyed every bed I've ever gotten him lol...you don't understand the b/s 😄😄

The last one was a $130 tear-resistant one I got off Amazon....that shxt lasted 4days and when I returned it for "defective item" I left a note that said you "your tear-resistant bedding isn't tear-resistant" and just repackaged every fuxkN torn particle I could find lol 

But Costco towels...👌🏾...he loves em


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭
> Bro my Corso destroyed every bed I've ever gotten him lol...you don't understand the b/s 😄😄
> 
> The last one was a $130 tear-resistant one I got off Amazon....that shxt lasted 4days and when I returned it for "defective item" I left a note that said you "your tear-resistant bedding isn't tear-resistant" and just repackaged every fuxkN torn particle I could find lol
> 
> But Costco towels...👌🏾...he loves em


I had the same problem. I bought some bed covers/cases that are made with a kevlar weave off of Amazon. Asshole dogs weren't able to tear through it 🤣.

I did have to throw them out, but that's only because one asshole dog came in and rolled all over the beds after getting sprayed by a skunk in the back yard 😩


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭😭
> Bro my Corso destroyed every bed I've ever gotten him lol...you don't understand the b/s 😄😄
> 
> The last one was a $130 tear-resistant one I got off Amazon....that shxt lasted 4days and when I returned it for "defective item" I left a note that said you "your tear-resistant bedding isn't tear-resistant" and just repackaged every fuxkN torn particle I could find lol
> 
> But Costco towels...👌🏾...he loves em


These guys make armored elevated and flat crate style beds. Ballistic rip stop nylon and all that. 








						Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad | Indestructible Dog Beds
					

The Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad is an elevated, chew proof, orthopedic cot bed with a metal frame that's virtually indestructible. Our dog beds withstand expected wear and tear and persistent chewing with tough and comfortable materials.




					k9ballistics.com


----------



## GSgator

Hey JuiceTrain don’t skimp out of high dollar surge protectors for your equipment either you look to just be using your standard wall receptacle. One little surge from a down branch or anything and your equipment is toast:


----------



## Bro Bundy

Share some of my ink . This was
Done by one of the best in the world .


----------



## Bro Bundy

forearm tats are the best imo


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> These guys make armored elevated and flat crate style beds. Ballistic rip stop nylon and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad | Indestructible Dog Beds
> 
> 
> The Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad is an elevated, chew proof, orthopedic cot bed with a metal frame that's virtually indestructible. Our dog beds withstand expected wear and tear and persistent chewing with tough and comfortable materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k9ballistics.com


FukN aye!!!
Just watched the vid on the link but I'll browse through the site when I get a chance.

My dog likes sleeping on dog beds he just likes to fuk his own shxt up when I'm gone so he has a reason to lay in my shxt haha



GSgator said:


> Hey JuiceTrain don’t skimp out of high dollar surge protectors for your equipment either you look to just be using your standard wall receptacle. One little surge from a down branch or anything and your equipment is toast:



The one I got off Amazon was only $25 if I remember....any recommendations?

Never had an issues with surges but it's something I don't wanna take a chance on...It only takes one time to fuk shxt up permanently...

TV strip

Comp strip


----------



## GSgator

Belkin is a really good brand I’m sure it carry’s a good warranty to just Incase it doesn’t protect during a surge .


----------



## Samp3i

Bro Bundy said:


> Share some of my ink . This was
> Done by one of the best in the world .


The guy could be one of the best in the world but your photographic skill is one of the worse in the world tho...


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm unusually aroused... no, I'm not on Tren.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


"Dustin' makes me FEEL GOOOOOD"


----------



## Dnewell2004

shackleford said:


> "Dustin' makes me FEEL GOOOOOD"


I though Denise did...now I'm really confused

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford

Dnewell2004 said:


> I though Denise did...now I'm really confused
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


the vacuum made me think of ghost busters. so i put dustin' instead of bustin'.
id was a bad attempt at humor.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Bring that vacuum over buddy my house Keeper has canceled now twice and my floors are gross .


----------



## Dnewell2004

shackleford said:


> the vacuum made me think of ghost busters. so i put dustin' instead of bustin'.
> id was a bad attempt at humor.


So was mine lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridgestone

JuiceTrain said:


> DipSquad 🦕
> View attachment 16996
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice little tuck-away spot for the propane heater...
> 
> View attachment 16997
> 
> 
> in use...
> View attachment 16998





JuiceTrain said:


> DipSquad 🦕
> View attachment 16996
> 
> 
> 
> Found a nice little tuck-away spot for the propane heater...
> 
> View attachment 16997
> 
> 
> in use...
> View attachment 16998
> 
> 
> View attachment 16999


I like your setup..

What Temp is this room without the heater?  And how long lifting iron in the cold before you started using a heater?  Do you notice significant improvements in your lifts with the air warmer or is it just more comfortable?

Asking for someone who got used to putting on layers and gloves before winter garage workouts over many years.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bridgestone said:


> What Temp is this room without the heater?


w/e the outside temp was that day was what it was inside... couldn't even tell I was in a garage before 



Bridgestone said:


> And how long lifting iron in the cold before you started using a heater?



Literally just a few weeks lol.... I'm in a new place and this is my 1st winter here and with a garage gym



Bridgestone said:


> Do you notice significant improvements in your lifts with the air warmer or is it just more comfortable?



Lifts are definitely increased because of the comfortability of the heat/warmth....w/o it your body is fighting the cold while trying to lift you know what I'm saying...for me I felt that icy coldness in my bones which kept my muscles tight & contracted trying to fight it...so having your body in that "mode" Soto speak while trying to lift at the same time is conflicting


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> w/e the outside temp was that day was what it was inside... couldn't even tell I was in a garage before
> 
> 
> 
> Literally just a few weeks lol.... I'm in a new place and this is my 1st winter here and with a garage gym
> 
> 
> 
> Lifts are definitely increased because of the comfortability of the heat/warmth....w/o it your body is fighting the cold while trying to lift you know what I'm saying...for me I felt that icy coldness in my bones which kept my muscles tight & contracted trying to fight it...so having your body in that "mode" Soto speak while trying to lift at the same time is conflicting


you have muscles? WOW! I didn't know... go figure!


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> FukN aye!!!
> Just watched the vid on the link but I'll browse through the site when I get a chance.
> 
> My dog likes sleeping on dog beds he just likes to fuk his own shxt up when I'm gone so he has a reason to lay in my shxt haha
> 
> 
> 
> The one I got off Amazon was only $25 if I remember....any recommendations?
> 
> Never had an issues with surges but it's something I don't wanna take a chance on...It only takes one time to fuk shxt up permanently...
> 
> TV strip
> 
> Comp strip


If his chewing things is based more around separation anxiety , Kong makes excellent toys for canes and pits. They make a few hollow toys you can fill with their favorite food , keep it in the freezer , before you leave give it to him or one to each  ya know. That should keep them occupied for the 20 min or so it takes for the anxiety to die down. Learned that from a woman that groomed and boarded dogs years ago and it kept me from getting rid of our Shepard when he was little , he would just destroy shit when we started trying to leave him home as he turned from little puppy to giant dog. 
     The wife didnt quite understand ,,, we can just crate him when we leave ,,, and if some one come in the house whats he supposed to do just wave ? , I doubt a mfker is gonna take  time out from stealing the tv to walk over and stick his hand in the cage so he can get bit ....


----------



## Yano

Well it looks like winter finally showed up over night ... time to shove a few more sticks of wood in the stove.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Well it looks like winter finally showed up over night ... time to shove a few more sticks of wood in the stove.
> View attachment 17191


I'll be wearing ALL the layers tomorrow. 😫

Plug in your engine block heater.


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> I'll be wearing ALL the layers tomorrow. 😫
> 
> Plug in your engine block heater.


These guys have got some real good stuff , their extreme line is rated for -60F. Its not all the most trendy and stylish but when you live half the year in an environment like this , who the fuck cares LOL





						RefrigiWear
					

Trust RefrigiWear for the warmest work wear clothes and most durable cold weather jackets, clothing, outerwear, and accessories. Shop the largest selection of extreme weather gear at competitive prices!




					www.refrigiwear.com


----------



## Kalicut

Got a few trailers to un stack today,


----------



## Kalicut

CJ275 said:


> I'll be wearing ALL the layers tomorrow. 😫
> 
> Plug in your engine block heater.


What’s your thought on Teslas new tractors? I’m excited but it’ll take a few years for the world to adapt, and no one will be able to work on them.


----------



## CJ

Kalicut said:


> What’s your thought on Teslas new tractors? I’m excited but it’ll take a few years for the world to adapt, and no one will be able to work on them.


Haven't looked at them really, always comes down to range though...and cost. 

If you can't service your needs from your hub on a single charge, it'll be an issue.


----------



## Kalicut

CJ275 said:


> Haven't looked at them really, always comes down to range though...and cost.
> 
> If you can't service your needs from your hub on a single charge, it'll be an issue.


Suppose to be a ~500mile range and roughly $50,000.00 more then comparable model. Don’t know if they’re talking Freightliner cascadia or a Pete 389 but we will see. 
They’re putting a million mile warranty on the brakes so we will see how that goes, I’m going to watch them close once they hit the market.


----------



## Kalicut

Kalicut said:


> Suppose to be a ~500mile range and roughly $50,000.00 more then comparable model. Don’t know if they’re talking Freightliner cascadia or a Pete 389 but we will see.
> They’re putting a million mile warranty on the brakes so we will see how that goes, I’m going to watch them close once they hit the market.


$180,000-500 mile


----------



## CJ

Kalicut said:


> Suppose to be a ~500mile range and roughly $50,000.00 more then comparable model. Don’t know if they’re talking Freightliner cascadia or a Pete 389 but we will see.
> They’re putting a million mile warranty on the brakes so we will see how that goes, I’m going to watch them close once they hit the market.


500 isn't bad, that's about 9-10 hours of driving, but it would be better if 600.

And will the battery hold that full charge/range over time, or will it slowly decrease.


----------



## Kalicut

CJ275 said:


> 500 isn't bad, that's about 9-10 hours of driving, but it would be better if 600.
> 
> And will the battery hold that full charge/range over time, or will it slowly decrease.


No way it holds a full charge for 10 years, and what will it cost for a replacement? But also what kind of repairs are you look at on a x15 Cummins paccar or Detroit over 10 years?


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> What’s your thought on Teslas new tractors? I’m excited but it’ll take a few years for the world to adapt, and no one will be able to work on them.





CJ275 said:


> 500 isn't bad, that's about 9-10 hours of driving, but it would be better if 600.
> 
> And will the battery hold that full charge/range over time, or will it slowly decrease.


Batteries will be less than 70% once they hit 10 years old. Worse if they are run in cold environments. Even when these vehicles are brand new, do you want to have to plan your travel around charging stations, and have to plan 30 or so minutes of charging into the schedule? And what if you have to wait in line for the super charger? 

Really these things make little sense. A very small percentage of the greenhouse gasses and such come from vehicles. The metals needed to make the batteries require environmentally damaging mining techniques and then, after their useful life, they are a disposal hazzard. And on top of all that, the electricity to charge them is still going to come from mostly from fossil fuels. The environmentalist's dream of wind and solar is just not going to pan out. Perhaps worst of all, the US is dependant upon other countries for the raw materials. 

These are cool gadgets, but not ready for prime time.


----------



## Kalicut

Kraken said:


> Batteries will be less than 70% once they hit 10 years old. Worse if they are run in cold environments. Even when these vehicles are brand new, do you want to have to plan your travel around charging stations, and have to plan 30 or so minutes of charging into the schedule? And what if you have to wait in line for the super charger?
> 
> Really these things make little sense. A very small percentage of the greenhouse gasses and such come from vehicles. The metals needed to make the batteries require environmentally damaging mining techniques and then, after their useful life, they are a disposal hazzard. And on top of all that, the electricity to charge them is still going to come from mostly from fossil fuels. The environmentalist's dream of wind and solar is just not going to pan out. Perhaps worst of all, the US is dependant upon other countries for the raw materials.
> 
> These are cool gadgets, but not ready for prime time.


When do you think we will catch up on charging stations?


----------



## CJ

Kraken said:


> Batteries will be less than 70% once they hit 10 years old. Worse if they are run in cold environments. Even when these vehicles are brand new, do you want to have to plan your travel around charging stations, and have to plan 30 or so minutes of charging into the schedule? And what if you have to wait in line for the super charger?
> 
> Really these things make little sense. A very small percentage of the greenhouse gasses and such come from vehicles. The metals needed to make the batteries require environmentally damaging mining techniques and then, after their useful life, they are a disposal hazzard. And on top of all that, the electricity to charge them is still going to come from mostly from fossil fuels. The environmentalist's dream of wind and solar is just not going to pan out. Perhaps worst of all, the US is dependant upon other countries for the raw materials.
> 
> These are cool gadgets, but not ready for prime time.


Cost and range. 

If a company can go terminal to terminal, or round trip within range, cost is all that matters. 

OTR would be fine too with range improvements, every truck stop would have rows upon rows of chargers if there was a demand


----------



## Kraken

Kalicut said:


> When do you think we will catch up on charging stations?


I have seen estimates that it's 10+ years but the big unknown is the actual demand, an it all depends on that. I am not an expert.


----------



## Kraken

CJ275 said:


> Cost and range.
> 
> If a company can go terminal to terminal, or round trip within range, cost is all that matters.
> 
> OTR would be fine too with range improvements, every truck stop would have rows upon rows of chargers if there was a demand


Yes, still it's one more stop that has to be scheduled in. I guess if it can overlap with mandated rest periods that would work.

Keep in mind, there is not a required tie but there is a connection to developing self driving trucks. Thats hard in the city but long haul on highways is pretty doable.


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Swarm them with chicks with dicks



@TrennedOutLunatic did that already. 

They seemed to get exited over the skinny ones with big assed boner's. 

It sorta backfired.


----------



## Hughinn

JuiceTrain said:


> I leave my bedroom door open for 5mins...
> 
> View attachment 16709



Took that shit over.


----------



## CJ

Kraken said:


> Yes, still it's one more stop that has to be scheduled in. I guess if it can overlap with mandated rest periods that would work.
> 
> Keep in mind, there is not a required tie but there is a connection to developing self driving trucks. Thats hard in the city but long haul on highways is pretty doable.


Self driving trucks are already on the road, Amazon and UPS are using them.


----------



## Kalicut

Last one getting unloaded


----------



## JuiceTrain

Vet says my Corso needs 5 more pounds....think it's time for him to hit some Drol 😈


----------



## JuiceTrain

Added 2subs to my entertainment center



Got a lil project on my hands now....



Gonna run a set of speakers on the sides of my couch for total sound engulfment...



*tech jargin*
Right now my entertainment system is a 3.1.2 looking to fully upgrade to a 5.1.2...

Hopefully it snows alot tonight... it'll give me a reason to call out lol


----------



## GSgator

Looks like it coming together Juice. I’m looking to set up a surround system in my house soon. I’m going to go with the ceiling mounted type speakers tho. I just bought my house and there’s a bank of RGA jacks in my wall so I know the wires are ran I just need to trace them out in my attic


----------



## JuiceTrain

Good luck with figuring out that wire situation @GSgator....I don't have to patience (skill) to do so hahaha... I'd go crazy knowing they aren't labeled and I gotta refigure out what someone else already figured lol...fuxkN track down the previous owner and tell him draw me a schematic


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Good luck with figuring out that wire situation @GSgator....I don't have to patience (skill) to do so hahaha... I'd go crazy knowing they aren't labeled and I gotta refigure out what someone else already figured lol...fuxkN track down the previous owner and tell him draw me a schematic
> 
> Thanks brotha I’m kinda blessed in that department I’ve got a toner and testers from my trade to figure all this out I just need my old knees back from my 20’s I hate attic work.


----------



## GSgator

My response is in the quote sorry lol. Electronics are my weakness


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> Added 2subs to my entertainment center
> View attachment 17229
> 
> 
> Got a lil project on my hands now....
> View attachment 17230
> 
> 
> Gonna run a set of speakers on the sides of my couch for total sound engulfment...
> View attachment 17232
> 
> 
> *tech jargin*
> Right now my entertainment system is a 3.1.2 looking to fully upgrade to a 5.1.2...
> 
> Hopefully it snows alot tonight... it'll give me a reason to call out lol


Looks like you have a lot of the sex on the couch. With them pillows behind it.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> My response is in the quote sorry lol. Electronics are my weakness


Can tone out a cable, but can't work out how to reply to a quote 🤣


----------



## Kalicut

Please just beat Alabama


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Can tone out a cable, but can't work out how to reply to a quote 🤣


Right 🖕🏿🖕🏿Lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kalicut said:


> Looks like you have a lot of the sex on the couch. With them pillows behind it.



What is this "sex" you speak of...🤨?

Sounds like some Brazilian cereal bar....


----------



## Kalicut

JuiceTrain said:


> What is this "sex" you speak of...🤨?
> 
> Sounds like some Brazilian cereal bar....


More like Kelloggs gone wild


----------



## Kalicut

One of my mechanics had to leave early yesterday his uncle was in icu with the rona and they called the family in. I just got a phone call from him, when he left yesterday morning his oldest son got into a horrible car wreck and he got sent through the front windshield, almost killed him he’s still in the hospital, and his uncle died this morning.


----------



## nissan11

Ask me how easy this cable is coming off the spool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> Ask me how easy this cable is coming off the spool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


How easy is the cable coming off the spool?


----------



## GSgator

WD-40 should do the trick lol.


----------



## Kraken

GSgator said:


> WD-40 should do the trick lol.


Maybe some duct tape?


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> Ask me how easy this cable is coming off the spool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


has the cable EVER come of the spool? lol


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> How easy is the cable coming off the spool?


Its not coming. Im waiting for a helper monkey to get here so I can power it out 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> has the cable EVER come of the spool? lol


Often. It was spooled in muddy in october. I didnt think to pull the cable out to wash it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Often. It was spooled in muddy in october. I didnt think to pull the cable out to wash it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Blame Denise 🤣


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Added 2subs to my entertainment center
> View attachment 17229
> 
> 
> Got a lil project on my hands now....
> View attachment 17230
> 
> 
> Gonna run a set of speakers on the sides of my couch for total sound engulfment...
> View attachment 17232
> 
> 
> *tech jargin*
> Right now my entertainment system is a 3.1.2 looking to fully upgrade to a 5.1.2...
> 
> Hopefully it snows alot tonight... it'll give me a reason to call out lol


Two subs srsly? Because buying one good sub was too stupid right? 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Two subs srsly? Because buying one good sub was too stupid right? 🤣


I need bass on both sides...


----------



## nissan11

Any reason my smart tv suddenly stopped working with my surround sound? It's older audio but worked great up until a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

You getting zero audio and video ? Have you checked the connections both HDMI, RG6 and your 120v power. Try pulling out all the wires one at a time and connecting them back in the ports. Also it can be in your settings as well check that with your remotes. I see power on your receiver are you getting a picture on your TV or is the light even on showing power for your TV?


----------



## JuiceTrain

I think Denise called your service provider just so she can spend more time with you...


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> You getting zero audio and video ? Have you checked the connections both HDMI, RG6 and your 120v power. Try pulling out all the wires one at a time and connecting them back in the ports. Also it can be in your settings as well check that with your remotes. I see power on your receiver are you getting a picture on your TV or is the light even on showing power for your TV?


When scrolling through the 'channels' or whatever on the head unit I can get some loud static coming out of all speakers but no real sound from the tv. Ive pulled the wires out of the back of the head unit and put them in different 'channel' connectors then matched them with the head unit but nothing works. The tv will not recognize the sound system in auto detect either. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Are you running RCA cables it kinda looks like you are. If so does your unit have the ability to use HDMI up to the TV. If your getting static then there’s sounds so speaker wires aren’t the issue. Try to bypass your receiver and plug your RG6 which is your cable wire into the back of the TV and see if you get basic channels. Well do you pay for local cable if so try that.


----------



## nissan11

I do not have local cable. Everything comes from my amazon firetv box plugged in to hdmi on the tv. I also plug in omd game systems through thecable port on the tv but sound will not work with it either. My header unit can not take an hdmi cable. It looks like this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Figured I’d post my illegal stupidity from today, no CDL, and on the phone driving while in a commercial truck. $11,000 fine for being on the phone and 1.5 year loss of license doing this… luckily DOT wasn’t out.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I do not have local cable. Everything comes from my amazon firetv box plugged in to hdmi on the tv. I also plug in omd game systems through thecable port on the tv but sound will not work with it either. My header unit can not take an hdmi cable. It looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Try another set of RCA cables you losing your sound down to your receiver if you can isolate just your firetv   box and get sound and video thru your internal speakers in your TV then your cables are bad or you might have fried a board in your receiver.


----------



## BrotherJ

Our lovable idiot


----------



## JuiceTrain

Media room
					

Watch "Media room" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Media room
> 
> 
> Watch "Media room" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Very nice man ! .... that's where I left my tape measure I been lookin for that thing! Love my 30ft FatMax but I bet the damn thing weighs more than my 32oz estwing


----------



## Yano

This was last night , my granddaughter miss Amelia. Circling her target , wild non stop punches laughing like a madwoman. There might be a slight genetic resemblance   








						received_922507185122109
					

Watch "received_922507185122109" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> This was last night , my granddaughter miss Amelia. Circling her target , wild non stop punches laughing like a madwoman. There might be a slight genetic resemblance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_922507185122109
> 
> 
> Watch "received_922507185122109" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


She's adorable!!! 🤗


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> She's adorable!!! 🤗


Just learning how to talk shes got down mumma and dadda so far , and she tries to do the Santa HoHoHo laugh with me when I do it that makes her laugh n laugh then she head butts me cus thats how she gives kisses lol


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> Try another set of RCA cables you losing your sound down to your receiver if you can isolate just your firetv box and get sound and video thru your internal speakers in your TV then your cables are bad or you might have fried a board in your receiver.


I get tv speaker sound from my laptop hooked up by hdmi but not through the surround sound. Ill try another set of rca cables. Thanks. I also ordered a digital/analog converter to try which should be here today.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> This was last night , my granddaughter miss Amelia. Circling her target , wild non stop punches laughing like a madwoman. There might be a slight genetic resemblance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_922507185122109
> 
> 
> Watch "received_922507185122109" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


No thank you


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> No thank you


She would even make you smile , change your name to Rompicazzo ya grumpy lil fucker


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> She would even make you smile , change your name to Rompicazzo ya grumpy lil fucker


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
You got me there at rompicazzo I have to admit

But no And No. Only thing that make me smile is pussy I can fuck.
How's the mother tho, doable? 😂


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> You got me there at rompicazzo I have to admit
> 
> But no And No. Only thing that make me smile is pussy I can fuck.
> How's the mother tho, doable? 😂


My daughter so ,, no. I give them credit and he is a really good guy couldnt ask for nicer they started dating in 8th grade , she asked him to a dance. They have been together almost 11 years now dating and now married. Real old fashioned stuff , makes me smile.


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> My daughter so ,, no. I give them credit and he is a really good guy couldnt ask for nicer they started dating in 8th grade , she asked him to a dance. They have been together almost 11 years now dating and now married. Real old fashioned stuff , makes me smile.


Man it's not the time for my insulin shot yet, keep this shit tight until then please


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pack Leader
					

Watch "Pack Leader" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Kalicut

Dumb Mack’s…


----------



## Trendkill

You gotta love California. We even practice social distancing at our urinals. Never mind they are packed together like sardines and even keeping the middle one open you are still less then 2 ft from another person.


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> You gotta love California. We even practice social distancing at our urinals. Never mind they are packed together like sardines and even keeping the middle one open you are still less then 2 ft from another person.
> View attachment 17338


To be fair... The is proper urinal etiquette anyway. For some reason I get really annoyed when someone uses the urinal right next to me, and no one else is in the restroom. 😅


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> To be fair... The is proper urinal etiquette anyway. For some reason I get really annoyed when someone uses the urinal right next to me, and no one else is in the restroom. 😅


I actually agree with the urinal etiquette.  There is a funny quiz on the interwebz somewhere and you have to choose the correct urinal to use based on the number of occupied urinals. It’s hilarious.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> To be fair... The is proper urinal etiquette anyway. For some reason I get really annoyed when someone uses the urinal right next to me, and no one else is in the restroom. 😅


common courtesy, 'specially if someone is pee-shy


----------



## Kalicut

I had late the back splash from urinals I try to always go to a toilet.


----------



## Kalicut

Dang auto correct got me, I hate not I had late


----------



## Send0

She decided she needed attention, and was going to get it by any means necessary.

This is Violet. She prides herself on her fluffiness.


----------



## Send0

So floofy


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> To be fair... The is proper urinal etiquette anyway. For some reason I get really annoyed when someone uses the urinal right next to me, and no one else is in the restroom. 😅


Because you are a pussy. One day you will be a woman at least


----------



## weightlossburn

Kalicut said:


> I had late the back splash from urinals I try to always go to a toilet.


The tip is to point your dick downwards.


----------



## Kalicut

weightlossburn said:


> The tip is to point your dick downwards.


I do! I don’t understand what I’m doing wrong?


----------



## Send0

Kalicut said:


> I do! I don’t understand what I’m doing wrong?


Your pp may just be too small then. 🤣


----------



## Kalicut

Send0 said:


> Your pp may just be too small then. 🤣


My only guess is since I have the bladder of a 90 year old I pee with to much force and volume…


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> My only guess is since I have the bladder of a 90 year old I pee with to much force and volume…


Usually a 90 years old bladder pee with a very weak stream (and most of the time pee on their pants) and not much volume... So yeah you got it right!


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Usually a 90 years old bladder pee with a very weak stream (and most of the time pee on their pants) and not much volume... So yeah you got it right!


They just drip, like a homeless man's nose onto his scraggly moose'stache


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'll be right over!


----------



## Kalicut

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Whey seasoning?


----------



## nissan11

Kalicut said:


> Whey seasoning?


On everything 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Finally got us a real snow day after about 5 years. Bad part it’s suppose to stay below freezing and rain tonight


----------



## Kalicut

Truck got “stuck”


----------



## Dnewell2004

Fucking hate snow 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tower crew reporting in....3guys, 3floors, 1Building 🏣


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Tower crew reporting in....3guys 3floors 3paychecks (idk how to finish that )
> 
> View attachment 17415
> 
> 
> View attachment 17411



& 1 building


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> & 1 building


Fixed..


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Tower crew reporting in....3guys, 3floors, 1Building 🏣
> 
> View attachment 17415
> 
> 
> View attachment 17411


3 guys, 1 cup. 😳


----------



## Dnewell2004

Ninja turtle
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0




----------



## Kalicut

My child just thought it would be absolutely hilarious to pee in his bedroom…

He doesn’t think it’s to funny anymore…


----------



## CJ

Kalicut said:


> My child just thought it would be absolutely hilarious to pee in his bedroom…
> 
> He doesn’t think it’s to funny anymore…


I think it's hilarious! 🤣


----------



## Dnewell2004

Kalicut said:


> My child just thought it would be absolutely hilarious to pee in his bedroom…
> 
> He doesn’t think it’s to funny anymore…


Pic or it didn't happen....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalicut

Dnewell2004 said:


> Pic or it didn't happen....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I was a little to mad to even think of taking a picture at that time…


----------



## Kalicut

CJ said:


> I think it's hilarious! 🤣


This child can go weeks without using the bathroom on himself. And then it’s like one day he gets the brilliant idea “I’m going to pee in the floor and poop in my pants!”


----------



## Samp3i

Kalicut said:


> This child can go weeks without using the bathroom on himself. And then it’s like one day he gets the brilliant idea “I’m going to pee in the floor and poop in my pants!”


That's a condition, you can find the name quite fast on Google.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> That's a condition, you can find the name quite fast on Google.



He wants to say autist 😄😄


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> He wants to say autist 😄😄


You ruin it, cunt! 😂


----------



## milleniumgirl

Cat nap


----------



## The Phoenix

Kalicut said:


> My child just thought it would be absolutely hilarious to pee in his bedroom…
> 
> He doesn’t think it’s to funny anymore…



Did you give him a grown man  haircut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Ninja turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17429
> View attachment 17430
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Was this the little thing you found on the side of the road? My, it’s grown! 

I think little turtles are so cute. Look at that little thing and those little feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004

The Phoenix said:


> Was this the little thing you found on the side of the road? My, it’s grown!
> 
> I think little turtles are so cute. Look at that little thing and those little feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No that was a snapper. We let it go. My daughter had 2 eastern box turtles. Reptar just died a few weeks ago. This is Demon. We've had him for a few years

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> No that was a snapper. We let it go. My daughter had 2 eastern box turtles. Reptar just died a few weeks ago. This is Demon. We've had him for a few years
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


so that was you that had that little thing next to the garbage disposal?  cool deal, wasn't sure if dat was you.  you like turtles, i see.  so does @Bro Bundy !


----------



## Dnewell2004

The Phoenix said:


> so that was you that had that little thing next to the garbage disposal? cool deal, wasn't sure if dat was you. you like turtles, i see. so does @Bro Bundy !


Yea it was me. We like anything that breathes. We had a rat snake clime a tree in the front yard 2 summers ago. We watched it for hours.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Yea it was me. We like anything that breathes. We had a rat snake clime a tree in the front yard 2 summers ago. We watched it for hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


i knew it.  we like little and big critters too.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> i knew it.  we like little and big critters too.



There's definitely a subliminal penis joke hidden behind the lines here....🧐


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> There's definitely a subliminal penis joke hidden behind the lines here....



Is that wot you see joocy? Looks like we gotta help a brotha “out”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

I tried to explain to her that she's using the leg press wrong. But she gives absolutely zero fucks 😂


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I tried to explain to her that she's using the leg press wrong. But she gives absolutely zero fucks 😂
> 
> View attachment 17468


Don't tell me how to use this Send0.... I know what the hell I'm doing! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Can you please buy something proper for a dog to sleep on and not fucking white towel that you stole to some ass hotel? I mean come on man! You got the TV but still need to fix this, or no pussy for you.





Yano said:


> These guys make armored elevated and flat crate style beds. Ballistic rip stop nylon and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad | Indestructible Dog Beds
> 
> 
> The Chew Proof Armored™ Dog Crate Pad is an elevated, chew proof, orthopedic cot bed with a metal frame that's virtually indestructible. Our dog beds withstand expected wear and tear and persistent chewing with tough and comfortable materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k9ballistics.com






I want all the pussies Sampz....give em to me...😠


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jesus he's growing fast


----------



## GSgator

I wonder if your Shepard will turn more brown mine was dark like that as a puppy


----------



## milleniumgirl

Where’s my food? If my bowl remains empty I’m calling the animal protection 😡


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus he's growing fast



His 1st vet trip he weighed 24lbs....

On his 2nd visit he weighed 38lbs....3weeks later


----------



## JuiceTrain

Haven't ate all fuxkN day.... luckily I stopped and thought of those that are dieting...lol



-p.s.-

I'm using the hot sauce and blue cheese as dipping sauce for my cheese steak n fries lol...Who's gotta eat cauliflower rice 😄😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ate everything way to fast🤕... double shot of Pepto should do the trick....


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Ate everything way to fast🤕... double shot of Pepto should do the trick....


I’m about due for a nice calorie dense meal and it will be one that comes in those styrofoam containers you got there lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter

JuiceTrain said:


> Haven't ate all fuxkN day.... luckily I stopped and thought of those that are dieting...lol
> View attachment 17514
> 
> 
> -p.s.-
> 
> I'm using the hot sauce and blue cheese as dipping sauce for my cheese steak n fries lol...Who's gotta eat cauliflower rice 😄😄😄


That looks good man.


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigGameHunter said:


> That looks good man.



The place that makes it uses pretty decent ingredients... I wouldn't say organic but you don't get that bloated/sick feeling with anything they make...taste really flavorful and clean


----------



## Send0

Was in the storage room of my house, and came across this. 🤣


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Was in the storage room of my house, and came across this. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 17534
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17535


Within the definition of a liquid there is an action , a material must be able to modify its form to fit within a container. ... Thus , cat's are a liquid.


----------



## JuiceTrain

For a split second I thought your cats body was froze in a block of ice....


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> For a split second I thought your cats body was froze in a block of ice....


You been smokin that shit I keep in the cigar box ?


----------



## nissan11

About to do some fabrication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

Working on my back


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’ve been injured and out of the gym for almost 3 weeks now . I’m looking not my best


----------



## TomJ

Annoying dogo from last night not wanting to come inside at 2 in the morning 





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I just finished building a front rack for the atc200m. Its ready for next deer season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeanHerm

Looks good Bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy

LeanHerm said:


> Looks good Bundy


hurt like hell thanks


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> Working on my back


at least you dont look like a corpse in this picture. i swear the last two must have been black and white photos.

Also, the artwork looks awesome


----------



## Bro Bundy

shackleford said:


> at least you dont look like a corpse in this picture. i swear the last two must have been black and white photos.
> 
> Also, the artwork looks awesome


i love bnw photos..I had to stay out of the sun to get this tat..I still look corpse like


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> i love bnw photos..I had to stay out of the sun to get this tat..I still look corpse like


bnw have a certain feel. i like them too. i have an Ansel Adams book laying around somewhere.


----------



## Bro Bundy

shackleford said:


> bnw have a certain feel. i like them too. i have an Ansel Adams book laying around somewhere.


i know his work well as a kid i worked in the mall making picture frames ..I used to frame his work alot


----------



## Jet Labs

Newest rescue after lots of scritches lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66

What you talking bout Willis???


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Good Luck , be a nice day for it.


----------



## LeanHerm

Bro Bundy said:


> hurt like hell thanks


People who say they don’t hurt are full of shit. Lol


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Hey, I know that guy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Wromg thread but its cool

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn

Dnewell2004 said:


> Ninja turtle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17429
> View attachment 17430
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I love turtles and that one has a beautiful shell 😍


----------



## weightlossburn

nissan11 said:


> Hey, I know that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Did you swipe right and make it clear that it wasn't meant for the dude on the left?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Time to get toasty...♨️


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 17604
> 
> 
> View attachment 17603
> 
> Time to get toasty...♨️


Then you're gonna want to get something thats rated for real cold.  





						RefrigiWear
					

Trust RefrigiWear for the warmest work wear clothes and most durable cold weather jackets, clothing, outerwear, and accessories. Shop the largest selection of extreme weather gear at competitive prices!




					www.refrigiwear.com


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 17604
> 
> 
> View attachment 17603
> 
> Time to get toasty...♨️











						Extreme Softshell Bib Overalls
					

The Extreme Softshell Bib Overalls can handle whatever abuse the day holds. These bibs stand up to daily beatings with durable scuff- and abrasion-resistant patches. And with higher torso coverage, they provide the best protection from the harshest temps, down to -60°F.




					www.refrigiwear.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Extreme Softshell Bib Overalls
> 
> 
> The Extreme Softshell Bib Overalls can handle whatever abuse the day holds. These bibs stand up to daily beatings with durable scuff- and abrasion-resistant patches. And with higher torso coverage, they provide the best protection from the harshest temps, down to -60°F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refrigiwear.com



It's gonna be hard to change my mind on Carhartt apparel for work... they've never let me down... I got the "if ain't broke don't fix it.." logic on this one but I'll do some googling, could be a diamond in the rough...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Carhartt has gone the mandatory vaccine route folks fyi


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Carhartt has gone the mandatory vaccine route folks fyi


So hasn't the parent company that brews Steel Reserve, FYI 😉


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Carhartt has gone the mandatory vaccine route folks fyi


Looks like a boycott is in order. I use to only wear carhartt  until I tried on a pair of wrangler RIGS cargo style pants. I’ve been rocking those for the last few years and IMO they hold up longer.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Looks like a boycott is in order. I use to only wear carhartt  until I tried on a pair of wrangler RIGS cargo style pants. I’ve been rocking those for the last few years and IMO they hold up longer.



Those are the exact jeans I wear lol



Carhartt jeans are to stiff but these wrangler jeans...👌🏾...plus I love the cell phone pockets on both knees cap...way better access than back or front pockets, especially if you're wearing a tool belt, harness, or both 

-I had to buy bigger sizes because I got more manly 👊🏾🧔🏾


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> Looks like a boycott is in order. I use to only wear carhartt  until I tried on a pair of wrangler RIGS cargo style pants. I’ve been rocking those for the last few years and IMO they hold up longer.


If you Google it. People already are. I have a Carhartt jacket I love that I won't get rid of but I won't purchase anything else from them


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you Google it. People already are. I have a Carhartt jacket I love that I won't get rid of but I won't purchase anything else from them


Don't purchase any 211 then, you hypocrite. 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What? I dunno anything about 211 other than being cheap. 
The Carhartt thing I just mentioned if others cared.

Now what about 211


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You tell me now goddamn it


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> You tell me now goddamn it


Their company is mandatory vaccine as well, so I fully expect you to boycott the product.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> Their company is mandatory vaccine as well, so I fully expect you to boycott the product.


And throw all that shit away lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

When did I say I'd boycott anything. Besides I can just drink hurricane high gravity. I was just sharing information 🤔

I may buy Carhartt in the future depending. Just won't at the moment. Not like I had any plans on buying any in the near future... I live in Vegas lol

I have a feeling Carhartt will change it's tune real quick anyways. Mostly because of the demographic that buys their product.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Birthday cake bitches
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Dnewell2004 said:


> Birthday cake bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I am intimidated by your wife. Pretty sure she could kick my ass.

Don't take this one way or the other, because I lift like a pre-teen girl 😂

Also, put that cake in my mouth 😋


----------



## GSgator

Dnewell2004 said:


> Birthday cake bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Is it your Birthday bro ? If so happy birthday 🎁


----------



## CJ

Dnewell2004 said:


> Birthday cake bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I looked at her biceps before the cake. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I looked at her biceps before the cake. 🤣🤣🤣


I'd be surprised if anyone looked at the cake first.

Won't lie, I'm jealous 🤣


----------



## Dnewell2004

GSgator said:


> Is it your Birthday bro ? If so happy birthday


Yup. Big 4-0

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Dnewell2004 said:


> Yup. Big 4-0
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Happy birthday, welcome to the 4th decade club 😁


----------



## Jet Labs




----------



## Methyl mike

Cleaned up my diet this I eat three times a day interspersed with oats and egg whites and the occasional steak. 6 or so total meals a day. I do drink some stuff before and during my workouts but I dont count it as a meal or anything. That's two sweet potatoes plain and about 8oz baked chicken plain with a glass of lemonade a yogurt and about 7tics of log. Yum.


----------



## Methyl mike

Dnewell2004 said:


> Birthday cake bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


IS THAT A GIANT RED VELVET CAKE?????


----------



## Methyl mike

FlyingPapaya said:


> When did I say I'd boycott anything. Besides I can just drink hurricane high gravity. I was just sharing information 🤔
> 
> I may buy Carhartt in the future depending. Just won't at the moment. Not like I had any plans on buying any in the near future... I live in Vegas lol
> 
> I have a feeling Carhartt will change it's tune real quick anyways. Mostly because of the demographic that buys their product.


If you drink to get drunk OE cannot be beat.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oe is 7.5% steel and hurricane is 8.1.

I mix it up though
occasionally I buy a good stout or my go to dead guy ale.


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Birthday cake bitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17610
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


happy birthday, mine was last friday


----------



## CJ

Jet Labs said:


> View attachment 17621


Da fukk is wrong with that cat?!?  😳


----------



## Jet Labs

CJ said:


> Da fukk is wrong with that cat?!?  😳



He's a very deep sleeper lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My Shepard is an asshole...



I left him out his cage when I went to work to see how'd he do and yea.....he failed🙍🏾


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hahahahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahaha



he went a fuxkN puppy spree...

I have a free-standing light in my living room that he pulled the cord out the socket...didn't chew if. Just unplugged it like "fuxk yo living space..." 

 knocked over a full-sized vacuum and pulled it into the middle of the room

went into my open tool crate and pulled out a canvas bag of screws and chewed up my stenciled logos

now...everything he's done I've popped his ass before n cursed him out, so he hasn't done any of that while I'm around...longest I've been gone was 4/5 hours and he's been good but 12hrs away.... never again lol


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> My Shepard is an asshole...
> View attachment 17626
> 
> 
> I left him out his cage when I went to work to see how'd he do and yea.....he failed🙍🏾


LMAO you how many  new shoes we had to buy. They eat everything little fuckers lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahaha



i just stood there in confusion like how the fuxk am I goanna use this water now lolol

-I just ended up using it in their water bowl...


----------



## GSgator

That sucks man we had to kennel ours every time  we left. She acted like a pig in shit when we let her out unleashed when she was about a year old . We chased that damn dog for over a hour. She thought is was fun to let us get close then run off. I lived kinda down town at the time and cars would speed down our  street so we were fucking freaking out she would get hit. The neighbors behind us had dogs so she finally stopped to play with them thru the fence. I grabbed her in front of the neighbor lady and beat the shit out of that dog. Thru her in the kennel my wife was driving around looking for her and  finally came home. I told her I found her and  she’s in the kennel my wife dragged her  out of the kennel and beat the shit out of her to and thru her back in her kennel lol .


----------



## Dnewell2004

Methyl mike said:


> IS THAT A GIANT RED VELVET CAKE?????


With cream cheese icing and cheese cake in the middle

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

That's how I've always got my dogs to be obedient, gotta give em an azz whooping every now again

my Corso is a solid 90lbs n he doesn't do any dumb shxt at all.... I just leave him n let him be
all I do is raise my voice n he knows.... The Shepard will be the same, just takes time

he's progressed a lot since I've had him though

-lol funny story

my dogs were playing downstairs as usual one day than my corso just comes upstairs and sits by the door and is just staring at me not moving lol

so im like what's wrong n he just walks away outta sight for 2secs than comes back in view

so i get up and walk to the door n he starts walking towards the stairs, I looked down n my shepard knocked over my coat rack n had 3 coats in his bed....i stormed down that mother fuxker and popped his 2 times like you fuxkn little shxt hahaha he ran to his cage n i went to kitchen and got my corso 2 treats for not fuxkN with that bullshxt lolol


----------



## JuiceTrain

he snitched on that mother fuxker hard man lolol, i shouldve whopped his azz for doin that to his own fuxkn brother 😆😆😆


----------



## Send0

Dnewell2004 said:


> With cream cheese icing and cheese cake in the middle
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


With a cheese cake middle? That sounds f'n amazing 😍


----------



## Dnewell2004

Send0 said:


> With a cheese cake middle? That sounds f'n amazing


Was pretty fucking good

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

Wish I had a cnc router of my own. Possibilities would be limitless
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

I’m gone 3 minutes tops to piss and look who’s acting like she is sound asleep. Anytime my wife and I get up from our comfortable spots whether  its the bed or the couch she swoops in  and steals our spots.


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> I’m gone 3 minutes tops to piss and look who’s acting like she is sound asleep. Anytime my wife and I get up from our comfortable spots whether  its the bed or the couch she swoops in  and steals our spots.


Because it's warm 😂


----------



## Samp3i

The life of a king.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Only in ohio
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Dnewell2004 said:


> Only in ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17651
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Maybe it's Lita Ford? 🤔


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> Maybe it's Lita Ford?



Or Tom Ford


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shackleford

The Phoenix said:


> Or Tom Ford
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i'm guessing henry lol


----------



## The Phoenix

shackleford said:


> i'm guessing henry lol


i was being sarcastic; Tom Ford is a clothing designer...mostly known for Gucci.


----------



## shackleford

The Phoenix said:


> i was being sarcastic; Tom Ford is a clothing designer...mostly known for Gucci.


ah ha. thats why i had no idea who that was


----------



## Samp3i

shackleford said:


> ah ha. thats why i had no idea who that was


How can't you know Tom Ford.

On of the best lip stick ever made: black dahlia by Tom Ford


----------



## Dnewell2004

Bullshit...frozen bullshit
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike

GSgator said:


> I’m gone 3 minutes tops to piss and look who’s acting like she is sound asleep. Anytime my wife and I get up from our comfortable spots whether  its the bed or the couch she swoops in  and steals our spots.


My cat does that too. Bitches all to hell if I try to move him (which I frequently do.)


----------



## shackleford

Samp3i said:


> How can't you know Tom Ford.
> 
> On of the best lip stick ever made: black dahlia by Tom Ford


i dont know anything about lipstick. But I do know harrison ford makes a good fugitive.


----------



## Yano

shackleford said:


> i'm guessing henry lol


Gerald ?


----------



## shackleford

Dnewell2004 said:


> Only in ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17651
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Oh, that's just one of my fans. They cant get enough of the shackle.


----------



## TomJ

Local super market has my kryptonite trying to ruin my clean diet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

TomJ said:


> Local super market has my kryptonite trying to ruin my clean diet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Go to https://www.daveshotchicken.com/ and you will think chick filet sucks


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Go to https://www.daveshotchicken.com/ and you will think chick filet sucks


Instant mouth watering  now that looks really good


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Go to https://www.daveshotchicken.com/ and you will think chick filet sucks


Damn, we actually have 4 locations where I'm at. I'm honestly surprised. I'm definitely going to have to try this place out.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Extra hot or reaper is the only way to go.


----------



## nissan11

Call me 2 chainz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Who DAT? Your brother?


----------



## nissan11

Yes. Powerlifter in training.


----------



## quackattack

At least someone is enjoying the snow.


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> View attachment 17767
> View attachment 17768
> 
> At least someone is enjoying the snow.


My pup loved the snow. She'd hang outside with me while I shoveled, I'd throw her snowballs and she'd chase them. I miss her. 😥


----------



## Methyl mike




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Send0

Pork loin rice bowl


----------



## shackleford

Send0 said:


> Pork loin rice bowl
> 
> View attachment 17789


am i blind? where is the rice? it looks tasty tho


----------



## Send0

shackleford said:


> am i blind? where is the rice? it looks tasty tho


It's underneath the stuff on top.. picture was taken before I mixed everything in the bowl.


----------



## shackleford

Send0 said:


> It's underneath the stuff on top.. picture was taken before I mixed everything in the bowl.


oh i see. looks delicious


----------



## Methyl mike

View attachment 17774

My y


JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 17778
> 
> 
> View attachment 17779
> 
> 
> View attachment 17780


Didn't know you had a cute dog now your secret is out. You got no game it's obvious why these crazy women want you haha.


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> Pork loin rice bowl
> 
> View attachment 17789


Looks good I've eaten about 8 of these worth in cals and protein today already.


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ said:


> My pup loved the snow. She'd hang outside with me while I shoveled, I'd throw her snowballs and she'd chase them. I miss her. 😥


What happened to your pup CJ? Im about in tears over here and it's back day 😟


----------



## CJ

Methyl mike said:


> What happened to your pup CJ? Im about in tears over here and it's back day 😟


Passed away, her heart was giving out, and I had to make the decision to put her down. 

She was a once in a lifetime dog.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Me want nuggies...😠


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Chick filet sucks


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Chick filet sucks



BAN!!!...😤😤😤


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Chick filet sucks


They fire you?  😁


----------



## Methyl mike

Breakfast time


----------



## Dnewell2004

Pic of my wife's car. We live at the bottom of a hill...not gonna be a fun drive home
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


you need an epic stache.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Gets a little freaky when the ice starts to break and the water rises. Talking about evacuating our neighborhood. Hasn't happened in the 4 years we've live here.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Granddaughter watching Dad help shovel.








						received_2441904422613798
					

Watch "received_2441904422613798" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Granddaughter watching Dad help shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_2441904422613798
> 
> 
> Watch "received_2441904422613798" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


That is awesome


----------



## DEADlifter

JuiceTrain said:


> Me want nuggies...😠
> 
> View attachment 17839


For some reason I though you lived in Cali, @JuiceTrain .  That's not the kind of snow they have in SoCal.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm upstate now...I woke up to snow that was up to the middle of my car grill on a suv


----------



## Dnewell2004

Play time 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Dnewell2004

Weak tonight. Only got 405x1
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Nice rack.


----------



## The Phoenix

Dnewell2004 said:


> Weak tonight. Only got 405x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18024
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


perfect form!  💪🙂


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Is that how long you got until your next nose bleed...😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Is that how long you got until your next nose bleed...😄😄



Once you get a girl you can sync your nose bleeds w/her period so yall can be twinsies..🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

Y'all playin.


----------



## Methyl mike

Breakfast time

Chicken
Whole wheat English muffin
Fruity dino bites with honey and peanut butter
Apple juice


----------



## nissan11

She's my best friend. She's a real bad bitch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> She's my best friend. She's a real bad bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


She has seen your dick to many times, you can tell from those sad eyes. Hazel you are in all our hearts and our prayers goes to you everyday.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Y'all playin.


never say yall again


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yall


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dnewell2004 said:


> Weak tonight. Only got 405x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18024
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


He says only before the number 405. 😤🤬


----------



## Methyl mike

Meal #....6? I forget.
Egg whites
Yam
Powerade to wash it down
I have been cooking my egg whites half the time drinking the other half. See jf I notice any changes.
Cals hovering around 5k easy


----------



## Methyl mike

Yams egg whites honey and apple juice. Meal # 6
I'm posting some meals for you skinny guys who struggle to gain weight. This is how it's done!
Hard to breathe so full


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hasbulla


----------



## Yano

Bro Bundy said:


> Hasbulla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18193


I wonder if he has the same condition that Andy Milonakis has , congential growth hormone deficiency. He's in his 40's and still looks like a kid , Hasbulla is like 19 ? I think .. 18 ?


----------



## The Phoenix

Bro Bundy said:


> Hasbulla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18193



You mean Hezbollah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TODAY

Bro Bundy said:


> Hasbulla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18193


Maybe the only person from Dagestan who I could take in a fight.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

Eggs and rice


----------



## Bro Bundy

The Phoenix said:


> You mean Hezbollah?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No I dont


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ordered some Korean food but there was some miscommunication on what I wanted but I told em add spicy sauce and w/e this shxt is it's fuxkin 🔥🔥🔥🔥

Think it's just shredded beef and veggies but the spices is very falvorful...


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Ordered some Korean food but there was some miscommunication on what I wanted but I told em add spicy sauce and w/e this shxt is it's fuxkin
> 
> Think it's just shredded beef and veggies but the spices is very falvorful...
> View attachment 18201



The white rice with Asian cuisine restaurants always hit different than when your cooking it at home for some damn reason.


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Ordered some Korean food but there was some miscommunication on what I wanted but I told em add spicy sauce and w/e this shxt is it's fuxkin 🔥🔥🔥🔥
> 
> Think it's just shredded beef and veggies but the spices is very falvorful...
> View attachment 18201


what parking lot are you eating this in, italian take out place?


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> what parking lot are you eating this in, italian take out place?


some random ass dance studio 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> some random ass dance studio 😄😄
> 
> View attachment 18203



Had to switch the game up....😄😄


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> some random ass dance studio 😄😄
> 
> View attachment 18203


im sure that doesnt look suspicious at all lol


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> some random ass dance studio
> 
> View attachment 18203



Fucking scenic!


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> im sure that doesnt look suspicious at all lol



I was gonna sign up but it looked so scary
🥺👉🏾👈🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

Tazz said:


> The white rice with Asian cuisine restaurants always hit different than when your cooking it at home for some damn reason.



I think they use imported oriental water💦


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> I was gonna sign up but it looked so scary
> 🥺👉🏾👈🏾


i can see how those tutus would be intimidating.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My non OSHA approved cutting mask...


----------



## The Phoenix

Tazz said:


> The white rice with Asian cuisine restaurants always hit different than when your cooking it at home for some damn reason.



They use Jasmine rice  or basmati which are better quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> My non OSHA approved cutting mask...
> 
> View attachment 18228



Osha:


----------



## JuiceTrain

Game changer...😈




I have a ride along this time...🥰


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> Game changer...😈
> 
> View attachment 18258
> 
> 
> I have a ride along this time...🥰
> 
> View attachment 18262


Is your other buddy at home jealous?


----------



## JuiceTrain

shackleford said:


> Is your other buddy at home jealous?


Jealous n locked up 😄😄...
Had to take this one back to vet...he's good for 3yrs...Also put a solid 10lbs on him since the last visit 4weeks ago or so.. He's fuxkN brolic at 101


----------



## Tazz




----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Game changer...😈
> 
> View attachment 18258
> 
> 
> I have a ride along this time...🥰
> 
> View attachment 18262


The face of a fat crack addict and a cute dog.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> The face of a fat crack addict and a cute dog.



😭😭😭


----------



## JuiceTrain

I gotta teach these fuxkers how to take a family pic....

- I pulled my Shepard into the picture frame like "come here you little fuxk...stop movin'...." I'm pretty sure his face relays that message lolol


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 18341
> 
> 
> I gotta teach these fuxkers how to take a family pic....
> 
> - I pulled my Shepard into the picture frame like "come here you little fuxk...stop movin'...." I'm pretty sure his face relays that message lolol




The face a dog makes when Juicey cradles his balls....


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> The face a dog makes when Juicey cradles his balls....
> 
> View attachment 18343



😆😆😆😆


----------



## Samp3i

I'm calling PETA. You slazy greasy fatty, torturer of innocent Shepards!


----------



## JuiceTrain

-Quick story- 

So one of the alternate parking lots for the jobsite has been covered in ice and all muthaFukaz do is complain about it but still park there..

So this is what Juicey does because he's a self-reliant progressive rebellious muthaFuka..

I spent $30 and bought my own ice melt



And salted a path for my muthaFukin self 




Can you say shxt stirrer.... Muahahahaha 🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Rebel of all Rebels...






-p.s-

Fuxk 12.... muhahahahaha🦹🏾‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> The Rebel of all Rebels...
> View attachment 18366
> 
> 
> View attachment 18367
> 
> 
> -p.s-
> 
> Fuxk 12.... muhahahahaha🦹🏾‍♂️



the rebellion isn't going as planned....


----------



## GSgator

Damn bro you look like your about to trash your car if you stay there. I wear slip on’s and sweats under my overalls and after work I peel off all that nasty shit so I can avoid fucking up my rig with all the dirt and grime we work around in the trades.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

No food? Find a fucking way!


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Damn bro you look like your about to trash your car if you stay there. I wear slip on’s and sweats under my overalls and after work I peel off all that nasty shit so I can avoid fucking up my rig with all the dirt and grime we work around in the trades.



I have a monthly car wash pass but yea I switched spots....quick 😅😅


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## JuiceTrain

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 18518



This looks like when they 1st got a warehouse front in breaking bad...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Didn't feel like going back n forth on both sides w/my lift to cut holes so I decided to work through that muthaFuka lol






Went to the Depot yesterday to get a special present just for this occasion...😈








						NewToy
					

Watch "NewToy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Yes I'm struggling trying to film and maneuver the shxtz lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Didn't feel like going back n forth on both sides w/my lift to cut holes so I decided to work through that muthaFuka lol
> View attachment 18522
> 
> 
> View attachment 18523
> 
> 
> Went to the Depot yesterday to get a special present just for this occasion...😈
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToy
> 
> 
> Watch "NewToy" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm struggling trying to film and maneuver the shxtz lol
> 
> View attachment 18524



-update-

Progress..






Don't ask me why the connections are in the wall....


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is why Juicey chooses to work alone and gets left to work alone....😎








						Easy -💲-
					

Watch "Easy -💲-" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				






And this is just the light shxt...

Now fwiw there'd be 1crew with 2guys here...a man in each room... helping each other..pfft 🙄

Rookies....all of em muhahaha 🦹🏾‍♂️ (talkN shxt lol)


----------



## The Phoenix

Been following this guy since his 212 days (2017). Brett have a looking sick; made Brandon Curry post a physique update prior to the Arnold. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator

Egg scramble


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dual pistols & dual flavored snackies


----------



## nissan11

New projects
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Dual pistols & dual snackies
> 
> View attachment 18590


Beignets?


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Still needs a lot of work


----------



## TODAY

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 18592


Holy fuck, dude.


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Bro Bundy

TODAY said:


> Holy fuck, dude.
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic.


thanks!


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> New projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Banshees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator

TODAY said:


> Holy fuck, dude.
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic.


My thoughts exactly. Damn that’s insane how
many hours are you in at this point?


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> My thoughts exactly. Damn that’s insane how
> many hours are you in at this point?


over 30


----------



## Bro Bundy

I could have bought a car how much this shit costs..In nj i never paid for ink my best buddy is mario barths best artist and he never charged me now im paying 250 a hour


----------



## shackleford

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 18592


Looking great. Artwork, I love watching an artist start with a blank canvas and a 3 dimensional piece of work just appears. It blows my mind, I always wonder what they see in their mind as theyre working. I have no artistic ability, so I find it very interesting.
Anyway, your guy is talented and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## nissan11

The Phoenix said:


> Banshees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Suzuki quadracers


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Beignets?



Had to Google that 😅😅 but yes, here they just call it fried dough


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Suzuki quadracers


Still waiting for @Hughinn to scold you on how bad you fuxkD up with this sweet Idahoan Ma-mo-in


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Had to Google that  but yes, here they just call it fried dough



Cafe au leit & beignets - popular in NOLA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

*This is not a physique update 

3rd day recovery ‍🩹. Lost 10 lbs (weighing 175). Diet is mostly liquids & semi solids and not in sufficient quantity. Always hungry    STAY HUNGRY 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

Does this mean I'm a crossfitter?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

Prob’ly? You’re drinking Diet beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Does this mean I'm a crossfitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


No, that's not paleo.


----------



## Butch_C

Breakfast


----------



## Samp3i

Butch_C said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 18687


You trying to be skinny?


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 18687


I didn't see the yogurt at first, thought it was just blackberries. 🤣


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 18518


Plastic injection?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Someone tell me what's goin on here...


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone tell me what's goin on here...
> View attachment 18701



Construction ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone tell me what's goin on here...
> View attachment 18701


Lunch time solo "nooner"? 🤔


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone tell me what's goin on here...
> View attachment 18701


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> Construction ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





CJ said:


> Lunch time solo "nooner"? 🤔



This looks like the beginning of a balloon animal...either that or the beginning to a glory hole secrets video...


----------



## JuiceTrain

🤨
					

Watch "🤨" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## JuiceTrain

Wish me luck Boyz...






She was able to handle and bypass my defenses;


----------



## CJ

Did a little snowy icy hiking yesterday up in NH...


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Wish me luck Boyz...
> View attachment 18778
> 
> 
> View attachment 18781
> 
> 
> She was able to handle and bypass my defenses;
> View attachment 18780



I understand you are a fatty but no need to pick up only fatties just to feel better about yourself! Come on!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> I understand you are a fatty but no need to pick up only fatties just to feel better about yourself! Come on!



I have a problem😞.....😧.....☺️🥓


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Wish me luck Boyz...
> View attachment 18778
> 
> 
> View attachment 18781
> 
> 
> She was able to handle and bypass my defenses;
> View attachment 18780



-update-

Fingers crossed...🤞🏾



My pp is excited....I'm so ready to be let down...🥰🥰

She also updated some of her pics...






This could either be good or bad but there's 2things I know;

1. 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵

And

2. I need to either lower the test...ditch the Cialis...profusely rub one out...or a combination of everything because FUXK!!!! 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> -update-
> 
> Fingers crossed...🤞🏾
> View attachment 18841
> 
> 
> My pp is excited....I'm so ready to be let down...🥰🥰
> 
> She also updated some of her pics...
> View attachment 18842
> 
> 
> View attachment 18843
> 
> 
> This could either be good or bad but there's 2things I know;
> 
> 1. 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵
> 
> And
> 
> 2. I need to either lower the test...ditch the Cialis...profusely rub one out...or a combination of everything because FUXK!!!! 🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵


You and Nissan should double date 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> You and Nissan should double date 😂



Why? 
So he could steal my not yet girlfriend

No thanks pal...😠

I'm watchin you @nissan11 ⌚👀  // double time


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is all moving to fast.... I'm gonna have to hit the pubes with some Nair a-sap



-edit- 

Okay..now..I have my main number and alternate number (burner) that I got specifically for this situation 

I'm gonna give her the real one 
Fuxk...I failed myself....BBL


----------



## Butch_C

Good luck buddy and have some fun!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Butch_C said:


> Good luck buddy and have some fun!



Haven't made a date yet, I'm just being autistic lol


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Haven't made a date yet, I'm just being autistic lol


🤪


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> 🤪






VaGiNA 🤪🤪


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 18846
> 
> 
> VaGiNA 🤪🤪


🤗😋🤗😋🤗


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Samp3i said:


> I understand you are a fatty but no need to pick up only fatties just to feel better about yourself! Come on!


That isn't fat....


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> That isn't fat....


There you go, we got another one! @JuiceTrain is getting bigger, soon will be unstoppable 2.0 

With @iGone in the role of Denzel Washington but with a lot more drama and sensibility into it.

As a director @Send0 using his dick as a pointing stick, assistant director @Jenn_is_Jenning complaining about everything and how life sucks but she doesn't (that could be the problem 😂 ops)

Catering provided by @FlyingPapaya and beverage by uncle @Hughinn, you all be careful water is not allowed.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You're a special kind of handicap


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> There you go, we got another one! @JuiceTrain is getting bigger, soon will be unstoppable 2.0
> 
> With @iGone in the role of Denzel Washington but with a lot more drama and sensibility into it.
> 
> As a director @Send0 using his dick as a pointing stick, assistant director @Jenn_is_Jenning complaining about everything and how life sucks but she doesn't (that could be the problem 😂 ops)
> 
> Catering provided by @FlyingPapaya and beverage by uncle @Hughinn, you all be careful water is not allowed.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone tell me what's goin on here...
> View attachment 18701


That metal stud is definitely happy to see you .....


----------



## JuiceTrain

TeamRebel might just have a plus one here Boyz...

Still anticipating a let down...gotta keep them expectations low


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 18877
> 
> 
> TeamRebel might just have a plus one here Boyz...
> 
> Still anticipating a let down...gotta keep them expectations low


How she look?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> How she look?


I posted on the previous page but here's the thread link

1st

2nd


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> I posted on the previous page but here's the thread link
> 
> 1st
> 
> 2nd


You white or black?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> You white or black?



Demon 😈...


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> 100% Demon 😈...
> View attachment 18878


Ahhh so close I'm just a white boy w a Jamaican wife thought maybe you was my long lost twin 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Ahhh so close I'm just a white boy w a Jamaican wife thought maybe you was my long lost twin 🤣🤣🤣🤣



Well I'm Trinidadian w/white boi tendencies...like drinking skim milk cuz whole milk hurts my tummy....😭😭


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Well I'm Trinidadian w/white boi tendencies...like drinking skim milk cuz whole milk hurts my tummy....😭😭


Damn drinking skim milk is the whitest thing you can do


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Damn drinking skim milk is the whitest thing you can do


Ummmm, soy milk latte?


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> Ummmm, soy milk latte?


Me I'm a pumpkin spice latte guy


----------



## Tazz

Achillesking said:


> Me I'm a pumpkin spice latte guy



From Starbucks while wearing a Canada goose with a cozy fuzzy scarf?


----------



## Achillesking

Tazz said:


> From Starbucks while wearing a Canada goose with a cozy fuzzy scarf?


Fuck no man. I'm not a nerd. It's Flannel w skinny jeans and a mustache and a beanie cap just barely hanging on to back of my head. Put some respect on my name


----------



## GSgator

Achillesking said:


> Fuck no man. I'm not a nerd. It's Flannel w skinny jeans and a mustache and a beanie cap just barely hanging on to back of my head. Put some respect on my name


We call you guys hipsters fucking Portland Or is full of them well that look but most of them have huge beards, beanies and flannel shirts .


----------



## Achillesking

GSgator said:


> We call you guys hipsters fucking Portland Or is full of them well that look but most of them have huge beards, beanies and flannel shirts .


Are their jeans super tight? If they aren't so tight you see ball dick ball please don't compare them me to. I'm too woke for them


----------



## GSgator

There flannel shirts go past there junk next time I’m in Portland I’ll be more observant lol.
MOOSE KNUCKLE action that’s fucking awesome. Also you can’t get more woke then those Portland guys I think these fucks up here in the PNW even have California beat. Making a autonomous zone come and trying to burn down a court house with ppl in it that’s some radical behavior.


----------



## The Phoenix

Achillesking said:


> Fuck no man. I'm not a nerd. It's Flannel w skinny jeans and a mustache and a beanie cap just barely hanging on to back of my head. Put some respect on my name



How can you wear skinny jeans? I can’t even wear 501 with these beefy quads and hangin’ hammies. I use to like the silver tabs cos they aren’t restricting my glutes or legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Achillesking

The Phoenix said:


> How can you wear skinny jeans? I can’t even wear 501 with these beefy quads and hangin’ hammies. I use to like the silver tabs cos they aren’t restricting my glutes or legs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wear jeggins


----------



## JuiceTrain

My farts have become extremely potent....these damns toxins are expelling themselves every which way they can...


----------



## JuiceTrain

🔥🔥🔥🔥HEALTHY🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> 🔥🔥🔥🔥HEALTHY🔥🔥🔥🔥
> View attachment 18963


Your eggs looks like a scream face with a unibrow.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Your eggs looks like a scream face with a unibrow.



That's cuz they're organic...😏🤌🏾


----------



## milleniumgirl

I walk through the streets at 4am looking for missing cats 🐈


----------



## Skullcrusher

milleniumgirl said:


> I walk through the streets at 4am looking for missing cats 🐈


Are you a ninja?


----------



## milleniumgirl

Skullcrusher said:


> Are you a ninja?


Yep 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Gonna sautee up some onions n peppers for these burgers 


Than gonna roast me some lamb for dinner


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Gonna sautee up some onions



I was thinking of growing me some onions: red robin and maybe shallots and some herbs.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> I was thinking of growing me some onions: red robin and maybe shallots and some herbs.



I never used to like onion n peppers when I was young....signs of age 

I don't even know what a shallot is, thought that was seafood 😅😅


----------



## JuiceTrain

-update-


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> -update-
> View attachment 18982


Hey man you got a nice clean stove


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Hey man you got a nice clean stove


😎



*Side-note*
Don't ask me to show you the inside lol that's impossible to keep clean


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> 😎
> View attachment 18985
> 
> 
> *Side-note*
> Don't ask me to show you the inside lol that's impossible to keep clean


You fancy son of a gun


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Electric sucks ass. Gas in the only way for indoor cooking.


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> Electric sucks ass. Gas in the only way for indoor cooking.


I second the notion gas is way better


----------



## Human_Backhoe

All my cows weren't supposed to be bred. Poor little girl got hypothermia. Spent all day trying to warm her up. First time mom was stressed and wouldn't let her latch.  After all day under blankets and using our body heat we stabilized her and then managed to get mom into our house! The meat cooler was building for mom. turned into a manger for the two of them.


----------



## shackleford

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 18987
> View attachment 18988
> 
> 
> All my cows weren't supposed to be bred. Poor little girl got hypothermia. Spent all day trying to warm her up. First time mom was stressed and wouldn't let her latch.  After all day under blankets and using our body heat we stabilized her and then managed to get mom into our house! The meat cooler was building for mom. turned into a manger for the two of them.


now that is irony.


----------



## GSgator

There getting closer boys this one popped up last weekend they sweep one and 2 more homeless encampments pop  up. Anybody here in need or you know anyone that is need of a body part I have across to unlimited amounts. These ppl don’t need them anyways


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Born yesterday at 9 am. Just finally got her nursing and didn't even get kicked in the fucking head. I still have cows in my house but hey.


----------



## The Phoenix

Human_Backhoe said:


> Born yesterday at 9 am. Just finally got her nursing and didn't even get kicked in the fucking head. I still have cows in my house but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19019



I love animals of any size and type. Awesome you are a cowboy , I think it cool and find life amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe

The Phoenix said:


> I love animals of any size and type. Awesome you are a cowboy , I think it cool and find life amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks bro!  I like animals a whole lot more than people.


----------



## Achillesking

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks bro!  I like animals a whole lot more than people.


Absolutely agree


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks bro!  I like animals a whole lot more than people.


Ditto.. animals are better than humans IMO.


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> 😎
> View attachment 18985
> 
> 
> *Side-note*
> Don't ask me to show you the inside lol that's impossible to keep clean


Too bad you can't use this product to polish your filthy diet 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Too bad you can't use this product to polish your filthy diet 😂



😡🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain

Idiots...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Idk if you guys noticed.....

.....but I'm clearly overtaking this thread
Muahahahaha 🦹🏾‍♂️









-edit-

You what I hate?

When a chick says..."You need a woman in your life who's gonna cook for you..."


HA!!..  FOH w/that weak shxt lol

-double edit-

I'm craving nuggets from Wendy's with a soda...😫


----------



## JuiceTrain

Used some left over lamb drippings to satue/heat my veggies n hash 












No ketchup needed...😏


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Used some left over lamb drippings to satue/heat my veggies n hash



How come? 

That's a non stick pan, you added a bunch of unnecessary calories. 

Unless it's all within your plan. In that case, disregard.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> How come?
> 
> That's a non stick pan, you added a bunch of unnecessary calories.
> 
> Unless it's all within your plan. In that case, disregard.



🔥🔥🔥 !!! FLAVOR !!!🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> 🔥🔥🔥 !!! FLAVOR !!!🔥🔥🔥


I understand. 🤗


----------



## JuiceTrain

So changed my tinder bio to something more friendly...


----------



## nissan11

Brakes went out and we had to bail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Brakes went out and we had to bail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Is this considered a hit-and-run?


----------



## JuiceTrain

I just open the fridge like fuxk it....


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Brakes went out and we had to bail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Did the steering give out too?  🤣


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> Brakes went out and we had to bail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Sabotage. they Cut the brake lines. I think a couple of guys from that Russia Ukraine thread are trying to get to you. i’d be careful and watch your back. next you’re gonna turn the key and hear a big boom. be safe. those guys are ruthless. best of luck


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

24 hr shift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Is this European enough for you @Samp3i


----------



## JuiceTrain

Leftovers...


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Is this European enough for you @Samp3i
> View attachment 19116


Low quality 99% 😂 and even if it was acceptable, you cooked it like shit.

You goblin!


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Leftovers...
> 
> View attachment 19118



See how I made that shxt look fancy as fuxk 🤌🏾  @Samp3i  😄😄😄


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> See how I made that shxt look fancy as fuxk 🤌🏾  @Samp3i  😄😄😄


If you call that fancy 😂

How do you call a 3 star Michelin dish? I mean not that you ever went to a Michelin star restaurant 😂 but you can google some of those dishes and come back


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> See how I made that shxt look fancy as fuxk 🤌🏾  @Samp3i  😄😄😄


Looks like a dog's vomit. 🤮


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Looks like a dog's vomit. 🤮



Canine vomit is a fine delicacy in certain parts of the world......that're probably still undiscovered but those places still exist 😖


----------



## JuiceTrain

Check this out Boyz...I texted bae after a week 🥰


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Check this out Boyz...I texted bae after a week 🥰
> 
> View attachment 19125


Boring AF 😪


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Boring AF 😪



😄😄 
gotta break her down 1st... can't ask about the penis suckleN just yet


----------



## weightlossburn

JuiceTrain said:


> 😄😄
> gotta break her down 1st... can't ask about the penis suckleN just yet


Meet our entertainment needs half way.  Make a chef costume for your penis and send her the pic.  Or you could just wait until she comes over and Bill Cosby her drink.  Anyone see that showtime bill Cosby special?  That shit is crazy.


----------



## GSgator

A week later she got flaked on or it didn’t work out fuck her


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> A week later she got flaked on or it didn’t work out fuck her



I just been messaging randoms on these apps...mostly to no avail...but this the only chick number I got right now tbh 😅😅  gotta bump her to the top while there's still a possibility...it be like that sometime // she stopped responding around 7 so I'll hit her up in about 5 business days to see how things progress // it's so stupid to play these games but women 🤷🏾? right.. haha


----------



## Jet Labs

milleniumgirl said:


> I walk through the streets at 4am looking for missing cats 🐈



Hmmmm


----------



## weightlossburn

JuiceTrain said:


> So changed my tinder bio to something more friendly...
> View attachment 19058


Careful... Shit like that is going to get you Denise...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nah juice knows what he wants and isn't afraid to say it.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Jet Labs said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 19147
> View attachment 19148
> View attachment 19149


It could be me 🤣


----------



## milleniumgirl

One of my cats is missing 😭


----------



## RenanTrz




----------



## JuiceTrain

weightlossburn said:


> Careful... Shit like that is going to get you Denise...


Oh nah, I would've stopped taking her seriously after hearing "roommate getting married" and "won't have anywhere to live" lol


----------



## weightlossburn

JuiceTrain said:


> Oh nah, I would've stopped taking her seriously after hearing "roommate getting married" and "won't have anywhere to live" lol


Or any of the other 100 or so red flags...


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

New air max’s are sick


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

One of the hotter sneakers I ever had and I had every air max shoe ever made


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> One of the hotter sneakers I ever had and I had every air max shoe ever made


Did you get them at the mall ? Those are  really nice man .


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> Did you get them at the mall ? Those are  really nice man .


I did but I still had to order them there


----------



## JuiceTrain

Been gaming all day and had to stop to cook/eat because I was getting delirious lol 

Some BBQ roasted chicken n peppers...sweet baby Ray's all the way ⤴️





He guard and he protect


----------



## The Phoenix

Came out to pick up coke bottles for all the good little boys & girls.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robdjents

Didn’t catch a damn thing...was still a great day


----------



## JuiceTrain

Robdjents said:


> Didn’t catch a damn thing...was still a great day
> View attachment 19198
> 
> View attachment 19199
> View attachment 19200



Boat looks clean AF..👌🏾


----------



## Robdjents

JuiceTrain said:


> Boat looks clean AF..👌🏾


Thanks...for its age I’m pretty impressed with it so far...it’s an 87 model


----------



## milleniumgirl

One of my cats is missing 😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I hope you find the kittie 😔


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> Been gaming all day and had to stop to cook/eat because I was getting delirious lol
> 
> Some BBQ roasted chicken n peppers...sweet baby Ray's all the way ⤴️
> 
> View attachment 19185
> 
> 
> 
> He guard and he protect
> View attachment 19186


WTF you play juice


----------



## Yano

milleniumgirl said:


> One of my cats is missing 😭


That sucks , hope ya have good luck and they come home soon.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> WTF you play juice



Destiny 2...lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ugh...... No mw2 or the new battlefield?


----------



## The Phoenix

They don't make 'em like they used to.  When I was a kid, we used to buy these with the cash back on bottles, we do the same now, except you either pay the full rate or discounted rate with bottles, we take a crate of these to exchange for refill...these are made with real sugar, not corn syrup.








In the 40-50s, the original formular had cocaine in it.  My grandmother tells me stories that my grandfather would have one and get back to work with all this energy.  I guess it was an early version of Speed Stack.  I used to buy speed stack by the case.  It was made from ephedra.  Those were the days.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ugh...... No mw2 or the new battlefield?



Battlefield is to advanced for my brain to keep up with...I suck at PVPs 😄😄 

Just let me shoot the idiot computer haha


----------



## Send0

milleniumgirl said:


> One of my cats is missing 😭


I'm sorry..  if you're anything like me then you probably spent all day/night looking, and are anxious as hell right now.

I hope he comes home soon. Put a litter box outside with some of his used litter in it. The scent may help him find his way back.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I'm sorry..  if you're anything like me then you probably spent all day/night looking, and are anxious as hell right now.
> 
> I hope he comes home soon. Put a litter box outside with some of his used litter in it. The scent may help him find his way back.


If that doesn't work, don't order local Chinese food for awhile.  😳

*yes, I know, I'm going to hell.


----------



## GSgator

When I first moved to my new house one of my outside cats got scared off from fireworks. We looked for him for a few weeks and we posted his pictures. I hope your kitty shows back up. How old was it my veterinarian said when some cats get old or there sick they run off to you know take that next step In life.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Send0 said:


> I'm sorry..  if you're anything like me then you probably spent all day/night looking, and are anxious as hell right now.
> 
> I hope he comes home soon. Put a litter box outside with some of his used litter in it. The scent may help him find his way back.


Yes that’s exactly what I did last night and all day today. I’m really tired but I have to keep looking.
Ok litter box is in the garden. I really hope he will be back soon


----------



## milleniumgirl

GSgator said:


> When I first moved to my new house one of my outside cats got scared off from fireworks. We looked for him for a few weeks and we posted his pictures. I hope your kitty shows back up. How old was it my veterinarian said when some cats get old or there sick they run off to you know take that next step In life.


I posted his pic everywhere on Facebook and put flyers at local stores, on trees and walls.
He’s only 2 years old and healthy.


----------



## milleniumgirl

CJ said:


> If that doesn't work, don't order local Chinese food for awhile.  😳
> 
> *yes, I know, I'm going to hell.


The blue guy … my neighbor is from Taiwan and they don’t eat cats there.


----------



## JuiceTrain

milleniumgirl said:


> The blue guy … my neighbor is from Taiwan and they don’t eat cats there.



*Allegedly* 😉


----------



## milleniumgirl

JuiceTrain said:


> *Allegedly* 😉


There is a Japanese restaurant nearby 😳


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> They don't make 'em like they used to.  When I was a kid, we used to buy these with the cash back on bottles, we do the same now, except you either pay the full rate or discounted rate with bottles, we take a crate of these to exchange for refill...these are made with real sugar, not corn syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 40-50s, the original formular had cocaine in it.  My grandmother tells me stories that my grandfather would have one and get back to work with all this energy.  I guess it was an early version of Speed Stack.  I used to buy speed stack by the case.  It was made from ephedra.  Those were the days.


When Coke was invented in 1885 John Pemberton the guy that invented it was a pharmacist and added the "cocaine" in the form of an extract from Coca leaves , hence the name Coca-Cola , they took the good shit out and changed the recipe in 1929. Pressure from the public and prohibition in full force anything and everything that got you the least bit intoxicated was the devil.


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> They don't make 'em like they used to.  When I was a kid, we used to buy these with the cash back on bottles, we do the same now, except you either pay the full rate or discounted rate with bottles, we take a crate of these to exchange for refill...these are made with real sugar, not corn syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 40-50s, the original formular had cocaine in it.  My grandmother tells me stories that my grandfather would have one and get back to work with all this energy.  I guess it was an early version of Speed Stack.  I used to buy speed stack by the case.  It was made from ephedra.  Those were the days.


This is one of my all time favorites. This one isn't so much a drink as a cooler for your counter. 
The Revigator was a crockery that was lined with ,,, wait for it ,, *drum roll ... uranium and radium ! Idea was to fill it up , let it sit over night and drink your way to radioactive health.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Sickest bike of all time


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Thats my first race in 1986. That mongoose I had is worth mad loot now


----------



## GSgator

I had a chromed out diamondback when I was into that . Alot of guys had mongooses to.


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> Sickest bike of all time
> View attachment 19215


My cousin had it. I had a Huffy. 🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ said:


> My cousin had it. I had a Huffy. 🤣


its worth about 10k in good shape


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> My cousin had it. I had a Huffy. 🤣


I also had a huffy... I thought I was so bad ass when I was 8 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> I also had a huffy... I thought I was so bad ass when I was 8 😂


my goose cost 400 in 1986 ..what would u say that would round off to today?


----------



## Bro Bundy

I havent stopped riding since the 80s i love that shit


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> my goose cost 400 in 1986 ..what would u say that would round off to today?


With inflation, $400 would be $1026 today in 2022.





__





						Inflation Calculator | Find US Dollar's Value from 1913-2022
					

Easily calculate how the buying power of the US dollar has changed from 1913 to 2022. Get inflation rates and US inflation news.




					www.usinflationcalculator.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> I havent stopped riding since the 80s i love that shit



That's what she said...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Luv me a good burger...



Well seasoned wagyu beef w/roasted BBQ veggies and double cheese..😋


----------



## Tazz

JuiceTrain said:


> Luv me a good burger...
> View attachment 19224
> 
> 
> Well seasoned wagyu beef w/roasted BBQ veggies and double cheese..



Beautiful


----------



## GSgator

I love those rolls to man those and pretzel buns make a killer burger .


----------



## milleniumgirl

The little devil is back 😍


----------



## GSgator

milleniumgirl said:


> The little devil is back 😍


That’s AWSOME news MG i’m sure that’s a huge relief did you take his outdoor privileges away lol.


----------



## Yano

milleniumgirl said:


> The little devil is back 😍


WOOOOOOOOOOO! Right on !!! Happy for ya kiddo


----------



## Send0

milleniumgirl said:


> The little devil is back 😍


He's not even sorry 🤣. Glad he managed to get back home.


----------



## Trendkill

Meanwhile in California....


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

GSgator said:


> There getting closer boys this one popped up last weekend they sweep one and 2 more homeless encampments pop  up. Anybody here in need or you know anyone that is need of a body part I have across to unlimited amounts. These ppl don’t need them anyways


California?


----------



## Trendkill

Bro Bundy said:


> Sickest bike of all time
> View attachment 19215


I lusted after my friends GT for years.  Those bikes were so sweet.  Mongoose with snakebelly tires ain't too bad either.  Or a Redline.


----------



## GSgator

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> California?


Washington


----------



## JuiceTrain

1st time cookin these...







Lamb Chops taste a 1000% better roasted & well-done


----------



## JuiceTrain

I was on Amazon looking for new hair removal cream for coin purse and saw this..







Think I'll just stick with Nad's..😄😄


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Heat is only 1km away.


----------



## Robdjents




----------



## JuiceTrain

Tinder better reinstate my old shxt...


----------



## nissan11

This is my new friend. He reminds me of someone here. We are about to warm up for the press.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Rolling thunder has found me once more...


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Rolling thunder has found me once more...
> View attachment 19556


I got over the chariot last time she popped up but I'm still wondering why she only got one hand ...... an she got to find another place to take a picture other than in the front windows of the group home ... damn


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Screenshot-20220314-230939
					

Image Screenshot-20220314-230939 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



WTF is this green bar shit


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


your one ugly bastard


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Rolling thunder has found me once more...
> View attachment 19556


WTF is wrong with her ankles?!?  😳😳😳


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> WTF is wrong with her ankles?!?  😳😳😳



Looks like she got stuck in the middle of Crip walkin'..


----------



## Robdjents

Caught a few today


----------



## JuiceTrain

NGL...She had me in the 1st half boyz


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Bouncing tonite


----------



## Bro Bundy

Spring break fuckers


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 19867


Hell yea brotherLooks to be full of good ppl so far if  they’re not wearing a mask there ok in my book lol .


----------



## Bro Bundy

GSgator said:


> Hell yea brotherLooks to be full of good ppl so far if  they’re not wearing a mask there ok in my book lol .


We don’t play that in Florida


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I was watching this random azz Netflix movie and the dialogue in this scene just made me feel like
❤️‍🔥/🙌🏾/🧘🏾/🥰

https://streamable.com/wrso6h


Simple, profound, & 100% factual 

This shxt made me think about my career and how ppl kept their jobs over me because they were fishing buddies, drinking buddies, or just plain azz kissin' boot lickers...being skillfull, knowledgeable, over prepared, etc won't get you anywhere near were falsified friendships through subserviencey will get you...I felt the pain in his words


----------



## Samp3i

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 19867


That Gucci pursue is worth a bit if it's real. Bundy get paid for fucking the bitch!


----------



## Yano

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 19867


Thats like the brightest lit bar in history ,, hahhaa wow you couldnt get me in a joint like that unless we were going to collect a debt.  ,,, wheres the peanut shells on the floor , wheres the pool table  ??


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yano said:


> Thats like the brightest lit bar in history ,, hahhaa wow you couldnt get me in a joint like that unless we were going to collect a debt.  ,,, wheres the peanut shells on the floor , wheres the pool table  ??


its a 20 something spot


----------



## JuiceTrain

New company orientation day...


----------



## Butch_C

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 19867


There is a sports bar in Saint Pete called the Avenue.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Butch_C said:


> There is a sports bar in Saint Pete called the Avenue.


Never been this is south Florida


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> So I was watching this random azz Netflix movie and the dialogue in this scene just made me feel like
> ❤️‍🔥/🙌🏾/🧘🏾/🥰
> 
> https://streamable.com/wrso6h
> 
> 
> Simple, profound, & 100% factual
> 
> This shxt made me think about my career and how ppl kept their jobs over me because they were fishing buddies, drinking buddies, or just plain azz kissin' boot lickers...being skillfull, knowledgeable, over prepared, etc won't get you anywhere near were falsified friendships through subserviencey will get you...I felt the pain in his words


When you have been in a Industry for so long . It comes down to who you know not what you know. If you don’t want to be part of the good ol boys club chances are slim of being a core guy at a company.


----------



## nissan11

Last day of the season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Last day of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Nissans about to murder a bunch of puppies...I knew that Autism look was something serious


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Fried rice and chicken. Yup. I'm eating innit


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Tried to post a picture, don't think it uploaded


----------



## JuiceTrain

Intel.imperitive said:


> Tried to post a picture, don't think it uploaded



Fail...


----------



## Intel.imperitive

My charge sheet for court tmr. I'm so crazy. I regret is so bad, but no amount of remorse of guilt is gonna get me out of this mess I put myself in. I feel so guilty for terrorising these people.

*pic removed by CJ


----------



## Samp3i

Intel.imperitive said:


> My charge sheet for court tmr. I'm so crazy. I regret is so bad, but no amount of remorse of guilt is gonna get me out of this mess I put myself in. I feel so guilty for terrorising these people.


What the fuck is wrong with you? 😂

The best is: was alcohol a component to contribute to this? No


Ahahahahha fucking killed me with that 🤦


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Samp3i said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? 😂
> 
> The best is: was alcohol a component to contribute to this? No
> 
> 
> Ahahahahha fucking killed me with that 🤦


Mental health played a role. Fucking schizoprenia.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

nissan11 said:


> Last day of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Is it even ethical to keep dogs that tightly packed?


----------



## Send0

Intel.imperitive said:


> Is it even ethical to keep dogs that tightly packed?


They're in a trailer transport. Probably about to be released for a hunt.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Send0 said:


> They're in a trailer transport. Probably about to be released for a hunt.


Oh okay that's different


----------



## RiR0

Here’s the rest of my night


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Nice penis pump


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Grilled Chicken and Fresh Chili!


----------



## nissan11

Welding on the old man's swamp buggy, @Hughinn . Out of flux core at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> Welding on the old man's swamp buggy, @Hughinn . Out of flux core at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Too windy to mig?

What about nasty stick/arc welding?


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Welding on the old man's swamp buggy, @Hughinn . Out of flux core at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Flux core?

Man you'd be better off stick welding in that old thing with some E6011 than flux core MIG welding it. 

What do you have, one of those 110v wire welders?


----------



## Hughinn

Send0 said:


> Too windy to mig?
> 
> What about nasty stick/arc welding?



Shouldn't matter if he's using flux core wire.    
Doesn't need shielding gas for mild steel with flux core. 

Probably too dirty.   Mig needs to be really clean.

That old nasty shit should be stick welded. 
Some good old 5p or E6011.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



The chisel did the trick eh?

Good deal


----------



## Hughinn

Samp3i said:


> That Gucci pursue is worth a bit if it's real. Bundy get paid for fucking the bitch!



Lol. 

Leave it to a European to spot a Gucci purse. 

None of us would know the difference


----------



## Hughinn

Butch_C said:


> There is a sports bar in Saint Pete called the Avenue.


There's a bikini bar called mermaids too. 

I donated a paycheck there one time.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> Shouldn't matter if he's using flux core wire.
> Doesn't need shielding gas for mild steel with flux core.
> 
> Probably too dirty.   Mig needs to be really clean.
> 
> That old nasty shit should be stick welded.
> Some good old 5p or E6011.


The cheapest flux core that hobart sells. I carry it on my riding trips and can run it off my generator. It does great in inclinent weather. An arc welder would be ideal but this is a more travel friendly unit.


----------



## nissan11

Hughinn said:


> The chisel did the trick eh?
> 
> Good deal


Yes. The chisel got the old ring off but I could NOT get the new ring on all the way. Im driving the car but that ring isn't close to being fully secured. Hitting it with a chisel is pushing the ring to one slide slightly and its binding. I think I need the special ring tool.


----------



## Send0

Hughinn said:


> Shouldn't matter if he's using flux core wire.
> Doesn't need shielding gas for mild steel with flux core.
> 
> Probably too dirty.   Mig needs to be really clean.
> 
> That old nasty shit should be stick welded.
> Some good old 5p or E6011.


I was asking why he was using flux core instead of mig.

I hate using flux core unless I'm doing something where it's windy and I don't have wind cover.

Besides you agreed with me about arc/stick welding. Not sure what we're debating here if we agree he should try to use something else instead 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Arguing is his forte


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I don't mean debate either. Just arguing.


----------



## Hughinn

nissan11 said:


> Yes. The chisel got the old ring off but I could NOT get the new ring on all the way. Im driving the car but that ring isn't close to being fully secured. Hitting it with a chisel is pushing the ring to one slide slightly and its binding. I think I need the special ring tool.


If you've got a little wire feed welder, you could make a tool out of a strip of metal and a couple small bolts.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I was asking why he was using flux core instead of mig.
> 
> I hate using flux core unless I'm doing something where it's windy and I don't have wind cover.
> 
> Besides you agreed with me about arc/stick welding. Not sure what we're debating here if we agree he should try to use something else instead 😂


He literally wants to argue about everything. You know this. Don't question the guy who thinks he is the expert on EVERYTHING,


----------



## The Phoenix

Hughinn said:


> Lol.
> 
> Leave it to a European to spot a Gucci purse.
> 
> None of us would know the difference



It looked like a Coach to me - leave it to the ghey to spot another brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

https://youtube.com/shorts/zBaIBOW-Dbg?feature=share🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

Sqwatt warm up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Game? 
Diggin' the pistol...I get my AR on Friday (hopefully) had to order a different receiver... didn't like the one that came w/it


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Game?
> Diggin' the pistol...I get my AR on Friday (hopefully) had to order a different receiver... didn't like the one that came w/it



Glock 36

What AR? Post pics when you get it. 

This game is elden ring.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Nice. Another gamer. Is that elden ring


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> Glock 36
> 
> What AR? Post pics when you get it.
> 
> This game is elden ring.


Why are you fucking gaming with a glock36 on your side? Thinking of ending your life because you suck at souls game? 😂


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> It looked like a Coach to me - leave it to the ghey to spot another brand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Coach is meh imho not that Gucci is a lot better... Even if nowadays they are trying to get back to the exclusive luxury brand they were, still I don't like in general their design especially for accessories... I mean what the fuck is wrong with a person going out with the brand stamped all over the fucking thing he/she is wearing... Come on that's horrible.

But hey whatever 😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Samp3i said:


> Why are you fucking gaming with a glock36 on your side? Thinking of ending your life because you suck at souls game? 😂



Iwb appendix is uncomfortable as fuck when you sit


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I see no reason why you shouldn't have a firearm out on the table if there are no kids present or no guests.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> I see no reason why you shouldn't have a firearm out on the table if there are no kids present or no guests.



Guns are bad m'kay


----------



## JuiceTrain

Plus Nissan is autistic 😄😄 doesn't sound like a good combo...Guns&Autism


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Coach is meh imho not that Gucci is a lot better... Even if nowadays they are trying to get back to the exclusive luxury brand they were, still I don't like in general their design especially for accessories... I mean what the fuck is wrong with a person going out with the brand stamped all over the fucking thing he/she is wearing... Come on that's horrible.
> 
> But hey whatever 😂



Now I would buy a Hickey suit over an Armani.  Hickey is hand made; Armani is manufactured by machine.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Nice. Another gamer. Is that elden ring


Yes


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Is your couch made of tin foil? 🤔


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Is your couch made of tin foil? 🤔


Genuine pleather


----------



## Intel.imperitive

nissan11 said:


> Sqwatt warm up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


YESSSS I LOVE TAYLOR SWIFT I HAD A DREAM WE FUCKED IN THE SHOWER AND IT WAS AMAZING


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Genuine pleather


Fancy!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> Guns are bad m'kay


Only if you're a liberal cuck


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Only if you're a liberal cuck



Idk what that even means paps 😄😄


----------



## Hughinn

lifter6973 said:


> He literally wants to argue about everything. You know this. Don't question the guy who thinks he is the expert on EVERYTHING,



Apparently, he's not the only one like that around here.


----------



## TODAY

Intel.imperitive said:


> My charge sheet for court tmr. I'm so crazy. I regret is so bad, but no amount of remorse of guilt is gonna get me out of this mess I put myself in. I feel so guilty for terrorising these people.


Why in the absolute fuck would you think that it was a good idea to make this public?


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Why in the absolute fuck would you think that it was a good idea to make this public?


I just saw it, and deleted it.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> I just saw it, and deleted it.


👍

That kid needs better babysitters.


----------



## Samp3i

TODAY said:


> Why in the absolute fuck would you think that it was a good idea to make this public?



Because he is a crazy fuck clearly


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> I just saw it, and deleted it.


Oh look a mod doing his job. 
Keep it up CJ 

@Send0 is too busy sweating while ingurgitating poison to look fit.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Samp3i said:


> Oh look a mod doing his job.
> Keep it up CJ
> 
> @Send0 is too busy sweating while ingurgitating poison to look fit.


Glad to see you're back from your ban...

Also shut the fuck up, I'm sure he's more ripped than you


----------



## Intel.imperitive

TODAY said:


> Why in the absolute fuck would you think that it was a good idea to make this public?


To prove I'm no a troll bro.


----------



## Samp3i

Intel.imperitive said:


> Glad to see you're back from your ban...
> 
> Also shut the fuck up, I'm sure he's more ripped than you


Ok looney 😘


----------



## CJ

Intel.imperitive said:


> To prove I'm no a troll bro.


Please don't post personal information. It's setting yourself up for unnecessary nonsense. 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Oh look a mod doing his job.
> Keep it up CJ
> 
> @Send0 is too busy sweating while ingurgitating poison to look fit.


Someone is still mad that they got banned for being an asshole to me and other members in the chat box. Keep it up, I'm happy to give you a repeat.


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20086


Ps5 has been such a fuckin disappointment so far


----------



## lifter6973

What the fuck did I miss?! Damn it!


----------



## Intel.imperitive

lifter6973 said:


> What the fuck did I miss?! Damn it!


Basically, Sampei was harrassing Send0 about his DNP use in the chatbox a few days ago calling him Lazy and not disciplined, so he got banned for a few days. Looks like it might happen again! 

I posted my charge sheet and it got removed. 

Nissan broke up with his new girl I think cos she's a single mom with a kid. 

That's about it.


----------



## lifter6973

Intel.imperitive said:


> Basically, Sampei was harrassing Send0 about his DNP use in the chatbox a few days ago calling him Lazy and not disciplined, so he got banned for a few days. Looks like it might happen again!
> 
> I posted my charge sheet and it got removed.
> 
> Nissan broke up with his new girl I think cos she's a single mom with a kid.
> 
> That's about it.


so any aggravated battery charges? This doesn't prove you are a tough guy but it can help.

Jesus- Nissan and his dating log is horrific.


----------



## Achillesking

Intel.imperitive said:


> Basically, Sampei was harrassing Send0 about his DNP use in the chatbox a few days ago calling him Lazy and not disciplined, so he got banned for a few days. Looks like it might happen again!
> 
> I posted my charge sheet and it got removed.
> 
> Nissan broke up with his new girl I think cos she's a single mom with a kid.
> 
> That's about it.


So when's sentencing


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Achillesking said:


> So when's sentencing


Well I'm mentally ill and could have the case dismissed cos I got schizoprenia. They think I need a mental health assessment first by forensic psychiatrists and I go to court in 6 weeks. They'll be taking pleas then and the trial will start. Sentencing is a while down the road if I'm found to be in sane mind. Don't know how that will happen but you never know.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> Someone is still mad that they got banned for being an asshole to me and other members in the chat box. Keep it up, I'm happy to give you a repeat.


You still alive? Midget are resilient I'll give you that 😁


----------



## Samp3i

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I'm mentally ill and could have the case dismissed cos I got schizoprenia. They think I need a mental health assessment first by forensic psychiatrists and I go to court in 6 weeks. They'll be taking pleas then and the trial will start. Sentencing is a while down the road if I'm found to be in sane mind. Don't know how that will happen but you never know.


Don't worry buddy, you are many things but not sane 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Ps5 has been such a fuckin disappointment so far



Agreed, the only "cool" feature is the built-in mic on the controller but it's nothing to brag about...


----------



## Intel.imperitive

lifter6973 said:


> so any aggravated battery charges? This doesn't prove you are a tough guy but it can help.
> 
> Jesus- Nissan and his dating log is horrific.


Burglary, Affray (public endangerment) and assault on pharmacy. Possession of a firearm initially (due to pretending to have one behind my back) but that got dropped quick. Affray also got dropped.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Samp3i said:


> You still alive? Midget are resilient I'll give you that 😁


Mate you may as well stop cos u will just get banned. Whats the point, even if you are right and he is wrong.


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Agreed, the only "cool" feature is the built-in mic on the controller but it's nothing to brag about...


The controller itself is top notch rest of system just a ps4 pro


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Agreed, the only "cool" feature is the built-in mic on the controller but it's nothing to brag about...


Who am I kidding tho I'm just buying time until new Zelda comes out


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> You still alive? Midget are resilient I'll give you that 😁


Banned for breaking rule #1 and attacking mods. Due to a long history of repeated offenses, I am issuing a 5 day ban.

Enjoy your vacation. It will keep getting longer each time you break the rules.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Samp3i said:


> You still alive? Midget are resilient I'll give you that 😁


Told you. Just stop. And I never understood the arguement from roiders who say DNP users are lazy and uncommited. That's what every natty says about being a steroid user, so just apply the way you feel about roids to us using DNP. You sound like a low-tier, hater normie. It's basic empathy, how are you not able to relate to the circumstances?


----------



## Send0

Intel.imperitive said:


> Told you. Just stop. And I never understood the arguement from roiders who say DNP users are lazy and uncommited. That's what every natty says about being a steroid user, so just apply the way you feel about roids to us using DNP. You sound like a low-tier, hater normie. It's basic empathy, how are you not able to relate to the circumstances?


I do 2 hours of cardio everyday, along side with 90 minutes of lifting.

I saw samp3i say today in the chat box that he doesn't do any cardio, but knows he should. The irony 😂


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Send0 said:


> I do 2 hours of cardio everyday, along side with 90 minutes of lifting.
> 
> I saw samp3i say he doesn't do any cardio. The irony 😂


Do you find cardio gets affected on DNP. I can never do cardio on DNP, but I use 400mg/day, it's the sweet spot. Sometimes I get so out of breath just talking and walking up stairs.


----------



## Send0

Intel.imperitive said:


> Do you find cardio gets affected on DNP. I can never do cardio on DNP, but I use 400mg/day, it's the sweet spot. Sometimes I get so out of breath just talking and walking up stairs.


Nah... I can do cardio without any issue with DNP. However I also do my cardio first thing in the morning; usually any time between 4am - 7am, when my energy levels are the highest. I'll do 90 minutes in the morning, and then a short 30 minutes session after my last meal of the day.

I don't get out of breath on DNP. I didn't even know some people get effected that way.


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Send0 said:


> Nah... I can do cardio without any issue with DNP. However I also do my cardio first thing in the morning; usually any time between 4am - 7am, when my energy levels are the highest.
> 
> I don't get out of breath on DNP. I didn't even know some people get effected that way.


Oh it's extremely common. Extremely. DNP is something I can actually talk about since I got 4 "heavy" cycles under my belt.


----------



## Send0

Intel.imperitive said:


> Oh it's extremely common. Extremely. DNP is something I can actually talk about since I got 4 "heavy" cycles under my belt.


It might be because I only use 200mg/day. I tried higher before, but I don't like the excessive heat. So I just do low dose; typically no longer than 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Banned for breaking rule #1 and attacking mods. Due to a long history of repeated offenses, I am issuing a 5 day ban.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation. It will keep getting longer each time you break the rules.


The ban hammer has fallen!


----------



## Methyl mike

Ok, I am going to show you skinny guys and runway models how to get *swole*. You know, like bodybuilding *swole*? Like pro bodybuilder *swole*? Here's the secret right here. Try to keep up.

In order bottom to top:
Bread
Add butter to bread
Add granulated sugar
Add peanut butter
Microwave about 32 seconds to melt the sugar and butter
Add fruity pebbles
Add honey
The steak I choke down first of course, with a tall glass of apple juice.

How post workout is DONE!

TRUST YOUR PAL MIKE

AND GET SWOLE!!!


----------



## Methyl mike

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I'm mentally ill and could have the case dismissed cos I got schizoprenia. They think I need a mental health assessment first by forensic psychiatrists and I go to court in 6 weeks. They'll be taking pleas then and the trial will start. Sentencing is a while down the road if I'm found to be in sane mind. Don't know how that will happen but you never know.


Good luck pulling all that off, the downside to insanity pleas is you end up institutionalized usually for life. But I highly doubt you are smart enough to pull it off in the first place so not to worry. I have a friend who actually did, if I thought you would make use of the advice I would offer it but something tells me you are full of shit to begin with...


----------



## Methyl mike

lifter6973 said:


> The ban hammer has fallen!
> View attachment 20099


Yes, softly. It's a velvet lined ban hammer, cushioned even. Like something joe Biden would swing, delivering soft comfortable justice.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I match up my safety vest w/my hard hat  cuz I got swagg like that...oh yea, peep the shades 😎


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> I match up my safety vest w/my hard hat  cuz I got swagg like that...oh yea, peep the shades 😎
> View attachment 20117


How do you keep that tiny hardhat on your gargantuan melon


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> How do you keep that tiny hardhat on your gargantuan melon


He got a big ol fat nose too
Also no homo but it kind of seems like you can see the outline of his dick????


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> How do you keep that tiny hardhat on your gargantuan melon



Chin strap lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> He got a big ol fat nose too
> Also no homo but it kind of seems like you can see the outline of his dick????



😭😭😭
I have on overalls man 😂😂


----------



## Methyl mike

lifter6973 said:


> He got a big ol fat nose too
> Also no homo but it kind of seems like you can see the outline of his dick????


That's quite an active imagination you have there buddee.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Methyl mike said:


> That's quite an active imagination you have there buddee.



He's been in gymrats threads too much, seeing penis where he shouldn't


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> I match up my safety vest w/my hard hat  cuz I got swagg like that...oh yea, peep the shades 😎
> View attachment 20117


you better be making loot to look like that all day cuz


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> I match up my safety vest w/my hard hat  cuz I got swagg like that...oh yea, peep the shades 😎
> View attachment 20117


is that a nut stain on your crotch?


----------



## Methyl mike

Bro Bundy said:


> is that a nut stain on your crotch?


Good lord another one


----------



## Bro Bundy

Methyl mike said:


> Good lord another one


i cant help it i heard the brothers are packing


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> He's been in gymrats threads too much, seeing penis where he shouldn't


That is a damned shame that's what that is.


----------



## Methyl mike

Bro Bundy said:


> i cant help it i heard the brothers are packing


Bundy wtf? @JuiceTrain is not even gay, you aren't cool or funny saying things like that. Show some respect and that goes to others as well not just you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Methyl mike said:


> Bundy wtf? @JuiceTrain is not even gay, you aren't cool or funny saying things like that. Show some respect and that goes to others as well not just you.


Agreed,
My peni is not to be objectified...


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> Agreed,
> My peni is not to be objectified...


I know if it were me I wouldnt like it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Fucking face mask. What kind of freezing wind you got going on for that stupid shit


----------



## JuiceTrain

Methyl mike said:


> I know if it were me I wouldnt like it.



Black peni matter ✊🏾🍆👋🏾


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> Black peni matter 🤏🏾🍆👋🏾


Indeed they do.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fucking face mask. What kind of freezing wind you got going on for that stupid shit



Roof work


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You don't need a fucking mask for that.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Methyl mike said:


> Bundy wtf? @JuiceTrain is not even gay, you aren't cool or funny saying things like that. Show some respect and that goes to others as well not just you.


put some lip stick on him and some perfume mayb a wig and hes a women to me


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> You don't need a fucking mask for that.



😭😭
Bruh.. it's windy and cold...my face cheekies hurt


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't be a bitch I've snowboarded and ski'd in colder temps.


----------



## Methyl mike

Bro Bundy said:


> put some lip stick on him and some perfume mayb a wig and hes a women to me


Lol "mayb a wig" you spent too much time in prison dude. 

Note to self, ugbb possibly not a great place to post selfies....


----------



## Methyl mike

The world is all fucked I feel like I'm in the twilight zone and now my beloved UGBB is going whacko too I don't have a happy place no more 🥺 

I totally understand suicide now, much as it pains me to say it.


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> Roof work
> View attachment 20124


Show of hands who sees the penises hidden in this picture?


----------



## JuiceTrain

This chick has 2 photos from 2 different eras.... she's put on covid weight as I call it...this why I be wantin' to video call bxtches on this thing










I'm still gonna match cuz I see an unused mouth waiting for stimuli...fuxk it's the roids 😫


----------



## Methyl mike

JuiceTrain said:


> This chick has 2 photos from 2 different eras.... she's put on covid weight as I call it...this why I be wantin' to video call bxtches on this thing
> 
> 
> View attachment 20126
> 
> 
> View attachment 20127
> 
> 
> View attachment 20128
> 
> I'm still gonna match cuz I see an unused mouth waiting for stimuli...fuxk it's the roids 😫


That's not Chris Farleys sister is it?


----------



## Methyl mike

I think it is


----------



## Methyl mike

I can't tell the difference now, I bet it's gonna be even harder jn the dark.

Go get em tiger


----------



## JuiceTrain

Methyl mike said:


> I can't tell the difference now, I bet it's gonna be even harder jn the dark.
> 
> Go get em tiger



Fuxk...I can't stop myself..help me 🥺


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk...I can't stop myself..help me 🥺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20132


Have some self respect Juice, this women has her own orbit bud.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Have some self respect Juice, this women has her own orbit bud.


 
😭😭


----------



## Methyl mike

We are just looking out for you JJ, trust and believe we know your pain.

That white devil has a wicked eye friend I've seen it before.

Hate to see you owing that land whale child support or some shit.


----------



## Methyl mike

There are no questions. Not this time.

@BigBaldBeardGuy
@Send0
@MisterSuperGod
@RiR0
@mugzy 


At least you guys know what it's really about, it's about hard work.

@Valdosta  will never understand.

That's a typical shopping trip.

My appreciation for the value UG brings to my life is growing as fast as I am.


----------



## Methyl mike

Since I was 14 all I ever wanted was to be a bodybuilder, to be Mr. Olympia. I have not abandoned that dream. Not yet.

Egg whites oatmeal honey pop tarts and apple juice

This is what it is.

Protein 60g
Carbs at least 300g
Fat negligible.


----------



## Bro Bundy

juice likes them fat and white


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Juice likes the fatties 
Nasty ass


----------



## Methyl mike

Bro Bundy said:


> juice likes them fat and white


If I had that woman sitting across from me I would not be able to eat.


----------



## Methyl mike

FlyingPapaya said:


> Juice likes the fatties
> Nasty ass


They make it too easy, its hard to reject pussy when it's freely available whenever you want. A straight man with no better options cannot say no, biology always wins.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No no fatties are pretty easy to say no to. You'd have to pay me a lot of money to fuck with that girl 🤮


----------



## weightlossburn

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 19523
> 
> 
> View attachment 19524
> 
> 
> Tinder better reinstate my old shxt...


Does your strange obsession with cheesecake make the hos wet?


----------



## weightlossburn

JuiceTrain said:


> Rolling thunder has found me once more...
> View attachment 19556


Is that a match?  If so you need to take one for the team and ask for a cameo on the dating log.


----------



## weightlossburn

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 19867


I assume they were serving half price appetizers based on the 2 beauties next to the stage.


----------



## JuiceTrain

weightlossburn said:


> Does your strange obsession with cheesecake make the hos wet?



Apparently not..🥲


----------



## Methyl mike




----------



## Methyl mike

I love that cat as if he were my real son. Straight up.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Why are these huge women constantly after me....


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Why are these huge women constantly after me....
> View attachment 20147


Because they know that you'll cook them cheese and onion sandwiches on the reg


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Because they know that you'll cook them cheese and onion sandwiches on the reg



Bruh...😭😭


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh...😭😭


You reap what you sow lol


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> Bouncing tonite


From the picture I thought you were out hoggin


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Well it's obvious you like ham planets juice.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Well it's obvious you like ham planets juice.



......😠🧃


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

This thread has turned into "What type of cow is Juice trying to fuck now?"


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> ......😠🧃


Maybe you ought to raise your standards a bit. Stop fucking fatties.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This thread has turned into "What type of cow is Juice trying to fuck now?"





FlyingPapaya said:


> Maybe you ought to raise your standards a bit. Stop fucking fatties.



More like their expectations are unrealistic 😠🧃


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't get mad at me because you fuck fatties because you want some pussy. That's all you brother.

If you like hogs just say so and that's that's. You won't get shit from me.


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't get mad at me because you fuck fatties because you want some pussy. That's all you brother.



Poop sticker papaya lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Look I get it. You like bitches that weigh more than you. Just admit that and we can move on.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I work with this fool James at work. He's a brother and loves bitches that are like 2.5 times his weight. 
Whatever floats your boat. 

I'm not saying because you're black you like fat bitches, you just like em big. Plenty of people like big girls. 
There s lot of men that like big assed women from all sorts of life. Just admit it and move on lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Or stop fucking fatties if that's not your actual taste


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm gonna change my burger pics to unappetizing things...like plates of broccoli and zucchini


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna change my burger pics to unappetizing things...like plates of broccoli and zucchini


I like broccoli and zucchini


----------



## Robdjents

Why dudes always hating on fat girls? You ever seen monster tits on a hundred pound girl?...nope..


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Robdjents said:


> Why dudes always hating on fat girls? You ever seen monster tits on a hundred pound girl?...nope..


Because obesity isn't attractive.


----------



## Send0

Robdjents said:


> You ever seen monster tits on a hundred pound girl?...nope..


I have actually. Ive known lots of small girls with naturally large breasts.

Just like how there are guys out there that are tripods 😅


----------



## Robdjents

Send0 said:


> I have actually. Ive known lots of small girls with naturally large breasts.
> 
> Just like how there are guys out there that are tripods 😅


How big lol? Like F titties? I doubt it but if this girl exists I’d love to meet her 🤣


----------



## Robdjents

FlyingPapaya said:


> Because obesity isn't attractive.


“Witty line that doesn’t offend anyone”


----------



## JuiceTrain

Robdjents said:


> “Witty line that doesn’t offend anyone”



Add to his poop sticker collection 😄😄


----------



## Robdjents

JuiceTrain said:


> Add to his poop sticker collection 😄😄


Haha nah I like pickle but when I see an opportunity to dish some shit I tend to not pass it up lol....


----------



## FlyingPapaya

🥒


----------



## Send0

Robdjents said:


> How big lol? Like F titties? I doubt it but if this girl exists I’d love to meet her 🤣


Small girls... 5'2 - 5'6. Around 110lbs, and DD's. I've dated more than a few girls like that. 

I actually thought they were too big for their frames/body.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's what I use


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm gonna use a word that has nothing to do with anything but yet fits the bill....



.... gentrification 😦


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> I do 2 hours of cardio everyday, along side with 90 minutes of lifting.
> 
> I saw samp3i say today in the chat box that he doesn't do any cardio, but knows he should. The irony 😂


Yeah I should do cardio for my health because it's important to keep our heart and lungs trained properly, I do however do very high intensity training once a week so better then nothing 

You know what I do tho? I eat properly, I bulk properly and I do know when to stop and when I fuck up I do something simple: I eat less, I fucking go on a diet and suffer and lose fat that way. 

I don't use poison to be fit.

Comparing roids to dnp is so fucking retarded lol

You inject roids and you don't put up the work you will not achieve shit.

You ingest dnp and you will lose fat. 
It's just a way of admitting you are not disciplined enough to diet and wait to achieve your fat loss in a healthy way.

I can't achieve the same muscle mass without roids but you can get RIPPED without any dnp.

You know what you can't do tho? Getting ripped without any discipline.

Clearly you have none when it's about food if you need dnp because you overbulked.

Face reality and accept it.
You are like an 18 years old coming here because he wants to do roids and be massive in 1 year. You can't achieve stuff that way, and you can't get ripped or with a great bf and muscle mass without discipline, and when you need poison for it you are just cheating your way out.

Again using roids is not cheating, without the hardwork you will not achieve a thing and you can do roids in a healthy way, you can't do dnp in a healthy way, you can just avoid to die. If for you ingesting poison is ok... Go ahead have fun.

I'll still call you a lazy fuck and a man with no discipline.

We should promote an healthy approaches to this sport, and we shouldn't justify using shit like DNP, there is no justification for it.

Now you can ban me again, for another fake reason like the last one before doesn't change the truth on all this


----------



## Samp3i

Methyl mike said:


> There are no questions. Not this time.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy
> @Send0
> @MisterSuperGod
> @RiR0
> @mugzy
> 
> 
> At least you guys know what it's really about, it's about hard work.
> 
> @Valdosta  will never understand.
> 
> That's a typical shopping trip.
> 
> My appreciation for the value UG brings to my life is growing as fast as I am.
> View attachment 20138


Yeah tagging @Send0  in a food pic about hard work. Should tag him close to a big Mac and a poison sign that's.his diet 😂


----------



## Samp3i

Robdjents said:


> Why dudes always hating on fat girls? You ever seen monster tits on a hundred pound girl?...nope..


I do, it's called plastic surgery or winning the genetic lottery


----------



## The Phoenix

How you doing Sampy? Looks like you own this thread my mang! You and & Juicetrain….lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> How you doing Sampy? Looks like you own this thread my mang! You and & Juicetrain….lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm fine man, lost a trap due to some nerve damage, seeing a neuro surgeon in few days to understand what the fuck is going on and how it's possible to fix the issue. Still look hot as fuck as usual but a bit stressed lately, hope you are doing fine


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I should do cardio for my health because it's important to keep our heart and lungs trained properly, I do however do very high intensity training once a week so better then nothing
> 
> You know what I do tho? I eat properly, I bulk properly and I do know when to stop and when I fuck up I do something simple: I eat less, I fucking go on a diet and suffer and lose fat that way.
> 
> I don't use poison to be fit.
> 
> Comparing roids to dnp is so fucking retarded lol
> 
> You inject roids and you don't put up the work you will not achieve shit.
> 
> You ingest dnp and you will lose fat.
> It's just a way of admitting you are not disciplined enough to diet and wait to achieve your fat loss in a healthy way.
> 
> I can't achieve the same muscle mass without roids but you can get RIPPED without any dnp.
> 
> You know what you can't do tho? Getting ripped without any discipline.
> 
> Clearly you have none when it's about food if you need dnp because you overbulked.
> 
> Face reality and accept it.
> You are like an 18 years old coming here because he wants to do roids and be massive in 1 year. You can't achieve stuff that way, and you can't get ripped or with a great bf and muscle mass without discipline, and when you need poison for it you are just cheating your way out.
> 
> Again using roids is not cheating, without the hardwork you will not achieve a thing and you can do roids in a healthy way, you can't do dnp in a healthy way, you can just avoid to die. If for you ingesting poison is ok... Go ahead have fun.
> 
> I'll still call you a lazy fuck and a man with no discipline.
> 
> We should promote an healthy approaches to this sport, and we shouldn't justify using shit like DNP, there is no justification for it.
> 
> Now you can ban me again, for another fake reason like the last one before doesn't change the truth on all this


You assume I don't diet my ass off or that my diet isn't well planned out; to the point where I go through the hassle of making complete proteins out of non meat sources and I make sure all my daily micro nutrient requirements are fulfilled through whole foods as well.

You wrote this huge rant under an arrogant assumption. You come across as a troll. I guarantee I eat a healthier diet than you, and have healthier blood work than you.

Secondly, It's none of your business what I do, or what anyone else does. It certainly doesn't require you to act like an asshole to people. You do this with everyone, and not just me. I could rattle off names of everyone you've attacked, but that would be pointless.

*Lastly, you're banned again for attacking a mod. This time you are banned for 7 days.*

I warned you about this. This is not a fake reason, it is literally written in the rules.
All you have to do is to not act like a jackass, but you just can't control yourself.
You constantly attack people, and not just me. Your attacks on anyone, mods or regular members, will no longer be tolerated.
Next time you do this, it will be a 14 day ban.
Good luck with your surgery. I sincerely hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Methyl mike

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I should do cardio for my health because it's important to keep our heart and lungs trained properly, I do however do very high intensity training once a week so better then nothing
> 
> You know what I do tho? I eat properly, I bulk properly and I do know when to stop and when I fuck up I do something simple: I eat less, I fucking go on a diet and suffer and lose fat that way.
> 
> I don't use poison to be fit.
> 
> Comparing roids to dnp is so fucking retarded lol
> 
> You inject roids and you don't put up the work you will not achieve shit.
> 
> You ingest dnp and you will lose fat.
> It's just a way of admitting you are not disciplined enough to diet and wait to achieve your fat loss in a healthy way.
> 
> I can't achieve the same muscle mass without roids but you can get RIPPED without any dnp.
> 
> You know what you can't do tho? Getting ripped without any discipline.
> 
> Clearly you have none when it's about food if you need dnp because you overbulked.
> 
> Face reality and accept it.
> You are like an 18 years old coming here because he wants to do roids and be massive in 1 year. You can't achieve stuff that way, and you can't get ripped or with a great bf and muscle mass without discipline, and when you need poison for it you are just cheating your way out.
> 
> Again using roids is not cheating, without the hardwork you will not achieve a thing and you can do roids in a healthy way, you can't do dnp in a healthy way, you can just avoid to die. If for you ingesting poison is ok... Go ahead have fun.
> 
> I'll still call you a lazy fuck and a man with no discipline.
> 
> We should promote an healthy approaches to this sport, and we shouldn't justify using shit like DNP, there is no justification for it.
> 
> Now you can ban me again, for another fake reason like the last one before doesn't change the truth on all this


First it was insulin now you hate DNP as well. You're ok with steroids though...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sendos gonna ban Sampz long enough for him to get his visa and move to the states 😄😄


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Sendos gonna ban Sampz long enough for him to get his visa and move to the states 😄😄


All he has to do is not constantly attack everyone.

Samp3i is like a damn badger. He will attack you just for walking on the other side of the street, and then proceed to tell you why you're an idiot for walking at all.

🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You could just lock him to the flame forum only. Or create a sub group where you can only post when banned from the rest of the forum. Then they could have their fun 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They did that on a gaming forum I was part of like 12 years ago. Only banned could post and see the sub except mods


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## RiR0

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I should do cardio for my health because it's important to keep our heart and lungs trained properly, I do however do very high intensity training once a week so better then nothing
> 
> You know what I do tho? I eat properly, I bulk properly and I do know when to stop and when I fuck up I do something simple: I eat less, I fucking go on a diet and suffer and lose fat that way.
> 
> I don't use poison to be fit.
> 
> Comparing roids to dnp is so fucking retarded lol
> 
> You inject roids and you don't put up the work you will not achieve shit.
> 
> You ingest dnp and you will lose fat.
> It's just a way of admitting you are not disciplined enough to diet and wait to achieve your fat loss in a healthy way.
> 
> I can't achieve the same muscle mass without roids but you can get RIPPED without any dnp.
> 
> You know what you can't do tho? Getting ripped without any discipline.
> 
> Clearly you have none when it's about food if you need dnp because you overbulked.
> 
> Face reality and accept it.
> You are like an 18 years old coming here because he wants to do roids and be massive in 1 year. You can't achieve stuff that way, and you can't get ripped or with a great bf and muscle mass without discipline, and when you need poison for it you are just cheating your way out.
> 
> Again using roids is not cheating, without the hardwork you will not achieve a thing and you can do roids in a healthy way, you can't do dnp in a healthy way, you can just avoid to die. If for you ingesting poison is ok... Go ahead have fun.
> 
> I'll still call you a lazy fuck and a man with no discipline.
> 
> We should promote an healthy approaches to this sport, and we shouldn't justify using shit like DNP, there is no justification for it.
> 
> Now you can ban me again, for another fake reason like the last one before doesn't change the truth on all this


Healthy? We all use steroids. There’s nothing healthy about using Supra physiological amounts of steroids, hgh, etc. 
there’s nothing healthy about trying to build as much muscle as possible. 
If you want healthy go to a spin class. 

A grown man doesn’t need to justify what they do. 
Whether it’s gear, dnp, clen, t3 etc. they’re all just tools to use to get whatever desired result faster. 

The dose makes the poison no matter the chemical whether it’s water, gear, dnp or a fucking  multivitamin. 

Do something useful like put your head in a noose and jump down off your cross


----------



## RiR0

Preclinical data show that low doses of DNP can protect neurons and improve functional outcome in animal models of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases, epilepsy, and cerebral ischemic stroke.



			https://alz-journals.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1016/j.jalz.2016.08.001#d34800969


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Preclinical data show that low doses of DNP can protect neurons and improve functional outcome in animal models of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's diseases, epilepsy, and cerebral ischemic stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> https://alz-journals.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1016/j.jalz.2016.08.001#d34800969


I was going to post this, and a few other articles where they are studying DNP for legitimate medical use cases but I didn't want to muddy up the live picture thread.



RiR0 said:


> The dose makes the poison no matter the chemical whether it’s water, gear, dnp or a fucking multivitamin.


Well, pretty sure you couldn't drink a little sulfuric acid and come out okay 🤣.... but I know what you mean and I agree 100%. Anything in excess can become toxic.

Case in point, there is such a thing as water poisoning; which occurs when too much water is consumed in a short window of time.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@nissan11


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@nissan11
Your vote for Biden for more natural preservation and saving climate change 
All while our output doesn't even put a dent in it.








						The side effects of lithium mining
					

Laura Grace Simpkins attempts to untangle some uncomfortable truths about the social and environmental costs of making her medication.




					wellcomecollection.org
				












						The 5 Largest Lithium Mining Companies in the World
					

With insight from Insider Monkey these are the 5 Largest Lithium Miners in the world




					miningdigital.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not to mention all the petroleum based products used on ev vehicles that Biden is pushing while not implementing such vehicles for wide spread government use or his personal use. 

Where does electricity come from to charge EV? 

Refining and making fossil fuel vehicles and equipment more efficient is a far better and safer option along with nuclear power.


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I should do cardio for my health because it's important to keep our heart and lungs trained properly, I do however do very high intensity training once a week so better then nothing
> 
> You know what I do tho? I eat properly, I bulk properly and I do know when to stop and when I fuck up I do something simple: I eat less, I fucking go on a diet and suffer and lose fat that way.
> 
> I don't use poison to be fit.
> 
> Comparing roids to dnp is so fucking retarded lol
> 
> You inject roids and you don't put up the work you will not achieve shit.
> 
> You ingest dnp and you will lose fat.
> It's just a way of admitting you are not disciplined enough to diet and wait to achieve your fat loss in a healthy way.
> 
> I can't achieve the same muscle mass without roids but you can get RIPPED without any dnp.
> 
> You know what you can't do tho? Getting ripped without any discipline.
> 
> Clearly you have none when it's about food if you need dnp because you overbulked.
> 
> Face reality and accept it.
> You are like an 18 years old coming here because he wants to do roids and be massive in 1 year. You can't achieve stuff that way, and you can't get ripped or with a great bf and muscle mass without discipline, and when you need poison for it you are just cheating your way out.
> 
> Again using roids is not cheating, without the hardwork you will not achieve a thing and you can do roids in a healthy way, you can't do dnp in a healthy way, you can just avoid to die. If for you ingesting poison is ok... Go ahead have fun.
> 
> I'll still call you a lazy fuck and a man with no discipline.
> 
> We should promote an healthy approaches to this sport, and we shouldn't justify using shit like DNP, there is no justification for it.
> 
> Now you can ban me again, for another fake reason like the last one before doesn't change the truth on all this


I agree with DNP use = ingesting poison that melts fat but not worth it to me.
Roids are cheating though but yeah, you still have to put in the work or they wont do you much good.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Is trt cheating?


----------



## lifter6973

Methyl mike said:


> First it was insulin now you hate DNP as well. You're ok with steroids though...


Man Ill leave the insulin and DNP to the hardcore. Im too old to be fucking with that shit.  You really have to know what you are doing with both or you will end up in a world of hurt.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Is trt cheating?


Depends upon the rules


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Is trt cheating?


Actually yes, it is cheating the aging process. As men age it is normal to drop test levels. 
Hey man, I use em so yeah, i cheat too.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What if you're 36 with test levels of a 65 year old?


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> All he has to do is not constantly attack everyone.
> 
> Samp3i is like a damn badger. He will attack you just for walking on the other side of the street, and then proceed to tell you why you're an idiot for walking at all.
> 
> 🤣


LOL, this is not a false statement. He can grow on ya though. He is quite fiesty.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> What if you're 36 with test levels of a 65 year old?


well then, you got cheated by genetics or something else.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, this is not a false statement. He can grow on ya though. He is quite fiesty.


He has his moments, when he's not shitting on everyone and everything that is. Unfortunately he does more of this than anything else.


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Why are these huge women constantly after me....
> View attachment 20147


I'd shove her face right in a pillow and fuck her until those eyebrows wore off


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@mugzy can we get a vomit emoji for comments. Please. Make it neutral whatever.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> I agree with DNP use = ingesting poison that melts fat but not worth it to me.
> Roids are cheating though but yeah, you still have to put in the work or they wont do you much good.


Before anyone reads further, I don't ever push for anyone to use a drug. At the same time, I don't vilify things I don't understand by default. That is the context for what I've written below.

People act like you can just take DNP and you will magically get a 6 pack. They also act like anyone taking DNP is lazy with their cardio and diet.

You still have to work on DNP. You still have to diet on DNP. I suppose you could get away with no cardio on DNP if you cut your calories enough, but that's not nearly as effective as adding cardio on top of low dose DNP.

DNP doesn't melt fat; it is a mitochondrial uncoupler and bypasses ATP which makes that process far less efficient. In turn, part of the energy that would normally be used for cellular respiration is converted to heat energy and expelled from the body that way. So while it does not target fat directly, it does make it a preferable fuel source.

For a "poison", the medical community sure is really interested in it's application to treat diabetes, obesity, and oddly enough to treat neurological disorders and diseases.

Again, with DNP you can't just be lazy if you want the most benefit out of it. Especially if you stick to low doses like I do. You still need diet and cardio.

Also, I don't push anyone to use any particular drug. So don't take what I've written as some kind of propaganda to try to change people's minds.

I am just putting information out there, and correcting a misconception I see when people talk about DNP.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm not trying to undercut your comment by any means but isn't there a member here who used dnp and ate tons of cake? He's a long term member I think


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm not trying to undercut your comment by any means but isn't there a member here who used dnp and ate tons of cake? He's a long term member I think


Spongy... It was a joke, and by no means does he recommend that. He still put in the work to be in a deficit

Anyone who has taken DNP will tell you that you will be in a miserable state if you pound carbs like that, especially sugary ones. The heat can become unbareable. Not to mention the lethargy you will feel that will impact your workouts.

The only reason you can kind of eat carbs without being impacted towards your goals is because DNP is a mitochondrial uncoupler; as I stated in my previous post.

Again, he wrote that as a joke and does not advise people to do that. He has said so on several occasions.

This is like thinking someone really made a peanut butter fuck sock 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ahh I didn't know that part. Just saw the cake part. Oops


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Spongy... It was a joke, and by no means does he recommend that. He still put in the work to be in a deficit
> 
> Anyone who has taken DNP will tell you that you will be in a miserable state if you pound carbs like that, especially sugary ones. The heat can become unbareable. Not to mention the lethargy you will feel that will impact your workouts.
> 
> The only reason you can kind of eat carbs without being impacted towards your goals is because DNP is a mitochondrial uncoupler; as I stated in my previous post.
> 
> Again, he wrote that as a joke and does not advise people to do that. He has said so on several occasions.
> 
> This is like thinking someone really made a peanut butter fuck sock 🤣


This I know well. I won't run it again but my first run with DNP when my diet was shitty, holy hell, I felt like I was in hell and felt soaked all day and like you said it made it very difficult to work out. Gotta eat right taking that shit for sure.


----------



## 1bigun11

Hey, I do what I want wif my socks dammit!


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> This I know well. I won't run it again but my first run with DNP when my diet was shitty, holy hell, I felt like I was in hell and felt soaked all day and like you said it made it very difficult to work out. Gotta eat right taking that shit for sure.


Yeah, this is exactly why I just stick to 200mg and a clean diet. At that dose I get the benefits of the mitochondrial uncoupler, but I'm not that hot and there's no lethargy.

I remember the first time I tried testing DNP, I tried the lazy approach. This was a mini experiment to confirm if you can just be lazy with diet and cardio on DNP.

The outcome of that experiment was you absolutely cannot be lazy about diet or cardio. I think in the end, I only lost 2 lbs by sitting on my ass instead of being active. Definitely not worth my time, considering I can drop 2lbs naturally.

Now with diet and cardio in place, I was able to drop a bit over 12lbs in 14 days, and it did not emaciate me. 

So if people wonder why I choose to use DNP... then it's because with cardio and diet I can finish a cut in 2-4 weeks instead of cutting for multiple months on end.


----------



## white ape

Send0 said:


> Spongy... It was a joke, and by no means does he recommend that. He still put in the work to be in a deficit
> 
> Anyone who has taken DNP will tell you that you will be in a miserable state if you pound carbs like that, especially sugary ones. The heat can become unbareable. Not to mention the lethargy you will feel that will impact your workouts.
> 
> The only reason you can kind of eat carbs without being impacted towards your goals is because DNP is a mitochondrial uncoupler; as I stated in my previous post.
> 
> Again, he wrote that as a joke and does not advise people to do that. He has said so on several occasions.
> 
> This is like thinking someone really made a peanut butter fuck sock 🤣


we weren't really supposed to do that sock thing.....?


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> Yeah, this is exactly why I just stick to 200mg and a clean diet. At that dose I get the benefits of the mitochondrial uncoupler, but I'm not that hot and there's no lethargy.
> 
> I remember the first time I tried testing DNP, I tried the lazy approach. This was a mini experiment to confirm if you can just be lazy with diet and cardio on DNP.
> 
> The outcome of that experiment was you absolutely cannot be lazy about diet or cardio. I think in the end, I only lost 2 lbs by sitting on my ass instead of being active. Definitely not worth my time, considering I can drop 2lbs naturally.
> 
> Now with diet and cardio in place, I was able to drop a bit over 12lbs in 14 days, and it did not emaciate me.
> 
> So if people wonder why I choose to use DNP... then it's because with cardio and diet I can finish a cut in 2-4 weeks instead of cutting for multiple months on end.


Our experience with DNP is very different, I lived on vanilla ice cream and pineapple and totally stopped lifting and doing cardio and still lost at least 8lbs of fat in 12 days. Probably more actually.

I recall I used ECA twice a day for energy and was going to JC doing undergrad gen Ed classes at the time. I also broke a major major rule as I was still nursing my cocaine habit. About a gram a day was how much I had been doing.

Gear I believe was tren ace and test prop. 75/150 eod. How many shots did I actually manage probably half of them, I've never been good with needles. Only now have I really been consistent.

I recall being SO DRAINED when the ECA would kick I'd have 4 hours of actual life and then jd have to redose and get another 4 but other than that I was basically a zombie and after class generally coked out watching porn. I drank a shit ton of water and ate at least a gallon of ice cream every day.

The effect was magical, DNP literally ate my stubborn estrogen dependant fat it was great. Face got all sucked in. All from just 12 days at 200mg.


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> Our experience with DNP is very different, I lived on vanilla ice cream and pineapple and totally stopped lifting and doing cardio and still lost at least 8lbs of fat in 12 days. Probably more actually.
> 
> I recall I used ECA twice a day for energy and was going to JC doing undergrad gen Ed classes at the time. I also broke a major major rule as I was still nursing my cocaine habit. About a gram a day was how much I had been doing.
> 
> Gear I believe was tren ace and test prop. 75/150 eod. How many shots did I actually manage probably half of them, I've never been good with needles. Only now have I really been consistent.
> 
> I recall being SO DRAINED when the ECA would kick I'd have 4 hours of actual life and then jd have to redose and get another 4 but other than that I was basically a zombie and after class generally coked out watching porn. I drank a shit ton of water and ate at least a gallon of ice cream every day.
> 
> The effect was magical, DNP literally ate my stubborn estrogen dependant fat it was great. Face got all sucked in. All from just 12 days at 200mg.


Did you have a lot of fat at the time? 12lbs from sitting on you ass is pretty significant, and I could only see that happening if a person was starving themselves or carrying a lot of fat going into it.

Also, you were on a cycle at the time; which changes things quite a bit. I am not on cycle while on DNP. So that could be another reason as well.


----------



## Send0

Regardless of DNP usage, I do believe  that people need some kind of cardio in their life for heart health purposes. Doesn't matter if it's treadmill, cycling, kettlebell work, farmers walks, etc.. but something to get the heart pumping hard for an extended duration.

I know so many people skip out on cardio because it doesn't lead to hypertrophy... however cardio can also indirectly improve your lifts. If you aren't gasping between sets to get your heart and lungs under control, then the better you can push the weight on your next set.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Send0 said:


> Regardless of DNP usage, I do believe  that people need some kind of cardio in their life for heart health purposes. Doesn't matter if it's treadmill, cycling, kettlebell work, farmers walks, etc.. but something to get the heart pumping hard for an extended duration.
> 
> I know so many people skip out on cardio because it doesn't lead to hypertrophy... however cardio can also indirectly improve your lifts. If you aren't gasping between sets to get your heart and lungs under control, then the better you can push the weight on your next set.


anyone that doesnt do cardio isnt a real athlete .Ive trained with lots of pros they all do cardio some even turn the cardio up during bulks..How can u be confident in yourself to be able to fight off an attacker if u get tired in 30 seconds?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuxkin' mother fuxkin' fuxker mane....



Some sleepy headed azz foreigner ran a red light trying not to sleep...wtf


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxkin' mother fuxkin' fuxker mane....
> View attachment 20348
> 
> 
> Some sleepy headed azz foreigner ran a red light trying not to sleep...wtf


Is that your lezmobile?


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxkin' mother fuxkin' fuxker mane....
> View attachment 20348
> 
> 
> Some sleepy headed azz foreigner ran a red light trying not to sleep...wtf


Nice!!! 

Now you don't have to drive a lesbian's car anymore.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Now you don't have to drive a lesbian's car anymore.


Too late brah.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> Too late brah.


Shit, didn't see your comment. 🤣

At least it's confirmed now.


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> Is that your lezmobile?





CJ said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Now you don't have to drive a lesbian's car anymore.



Azz-hats 😄😄


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

Show me them bitch mittens


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> View attachment 20351


You are whacking it too hard brah!


----------



## CJ

The kiddo is going for the driver's license. 😬


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Here you go dick butts.
Squats 4th set of 5x5 with 260. 75% of Max 
Did some pauses here and there first couple sets








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Here you go dick butts.
> Squats 4th set of 5x5 with 260. 75% of Max
> Did some pauses here and there first couple sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


That tattoo on your forearm that says DEATH. That's cute bro.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

New you were gay.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

@FlyingPapaya


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> That tattoo on your forearm that says DEATH. That's cute bro.


You sure ,, i  think it says ,, Property of Juan .... 🧐


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Gheys


----------



## The Phoenix

For those who asked what this was; can you guess how you use it ? Hint: the same way you would the chains in the background. It’s for stability 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> For those who asked what this was; can you guess how you use it ? Hint: the same way you would the chains in the background. It’s for stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those appear to be eccentric hooks. Used to help break through plateaus by making the eccentric portion more difficult while allowing the concentric portion of the lift lighter.

As you lower it, they touch the ground and unhook from the bar, allowing you to push a lighter weight for the concentric portion.

Chains work kind of in the opposite way. They make the concentric part harder, but during eccentric portion part of the chain will begin to rest on the ground and make that part of the lift easier.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> Those appear to be eccentric hooks. Used to help break through plateaus by making the eccentric portion more difficult while letting the concentric portion of the lift lighter.
> 
> As you lower it, they touch the ground and unhook from the bar, allowing you to push a lighter weight for the concentric portion.
> 
> Chains work kind of in the opposite way. They make the concentric part harder, but during eccentric portion part of the chain will begin to rest on the ground and make that part of the lift easier.



Well versed. I am impressed. I am gonna use your terms and quit inventing sh!t like “ski-press supereleaset”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix

I got these young bucks watching and taking notes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> Well versed. I am impressed. I am gonna use your terms and quit inventing sh!t like “ski-press supereleaset”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Even smol boys like me know a thing or two 🤣


----------



## nissan11

Isnt it just a weight release? Thats what everyone used before chains, and of course bands. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Nick and vanessa lachey are hosting a new dating show! Eeee!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> I got these young bucks watching and taking notes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Could also just overload the bar, lower it, then have one of those young bucks assist you in lifting it back up so you can do multiple reps. 

No need for the weight releasers then.


----------



## Yano

Throw good heavy bands over the top of the rack and run the bar through em , lightens it up for ya , same idea. Theres a Westside video Louie calls it , the lighten method.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Throw good heavy bands over the top of the rack and run the bar through em , lightens it up for ya , same idea. Theres a Westside video Louie calls it , the lighten method.


That's not what these do, it's totally different. 

These allow you to lower a heavier weight than you could lift, when it gets to the bottom those bars lean forward, then you lift ONLY what's on the bar, leaving the weight releasers and their weight sitting on the floor.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> That's not what these do, it's totally different.
> 
> These allow you to lower a heavier weight than you could lift, when it gets to the bottom those bars lean forward, then you lift ONLY what's on the bar, leaving the weight releasers and their weight sitting on the floor.


ohhhh ... thats silly. I  think ... hmmm


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> ohhhh ... thats silly. I  think ... hmmm


The logic is we're stronger in the eccentric portion of lifts, so it's a tool to help overload that portion safely.

When our muscles fail in the concentric, we haven't yet reached failure in the eccentric.

It's better done with help from a partner, so multiple reps can be performed as beyond failure training, aka a spotter.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> The logic is we're stronger in the eccentric portion of lifts, so it's a tool to help overload that portion safely.
> 
> When our muscles fail in the concentric, we haven't yet reached failure in the eccentric.
> 
> It's better done with help from a partner, so multiple reps can be performed as beyond failure training, aka a spotter.


Exactly, the weight release/ eccentric hooks are for people without friends(haha) or workout alone.


----------



## The Phoenix

Butch_C said:


> Exactly, the weight release/ eccentric hooks are for people without friends(haha) or workout alone.



It’s not so much that I don’t have a workout partner; it’s that we can ne’er settle on a time to go so I just go at it alone most of the times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> It’s not so much that I don’t have a workout partner; it’s that we can ne’er settle on a time to go so I just go at it alone most of the times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Someone's a masterbation addict...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Posted in chat....🖕🏾


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Posted in chat....🖕🏾
> View attachment 20487


You are in big trouble MISTER! You go to your corner and think about what you have done.


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> You are in big trouble MISTER! You go to your corner and think about what you have done.



😡🧃


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone's a masterbation addict...



LOL  It says WORKOUT partner; not a sexual partner. I think someone’s “really” a masterbation addict…‘specially if the ladies don’t answer the responses on Tinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> LOL  It says WORKOUT partner; not a sexual partner. I think someone’s “really” a masterbation addict…‘specially if the ladies don’t answer the responses on Tinder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Well I never 💃🏾🧃

I gotta read through the rules but I'm pretty sure this constituts as assault...


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> The logic is we're stronger in the eccentric portion of lifts, so it's a tool to help overload that portion safely.
> 
> When our muscles fail in the concentric, we haven't yet reached failure in the eccentric.
> 
> It's better done with help from a partner, so multiple reps can be performed as beyond failure training, aka a spotter.


When I had a workout partner he would lift the bar off my chest and allow me to just perform negatives this was done after failure pushing the weight up skin splitting pumps.


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> Exactly, the weight release/ eccentric hooks are for people without friends(haha) or workout alone.


I have no friends 😢


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> I have no friends 😢


you have one here LOLc


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> I have no friends 😢


Move to Florida you can workout with me and my boys.


----------



## Robdjents

Protein game on point


----------



## hard_gains

More sleeve work


----------



## JuiceTrain

You guys have cursed me with fattie luck...


----------



## snake

Robdjents said:


> Protein game on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20577





Robdjents said:


> Protein game on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20577


You ever get skunked?!


----------



## snake

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys have cursed me with fattie luck...
> View attachment 20598
> 
> 
> View attachment 20599
> 
> 
> View attachment 20600


Just do it. You ain't gonna hurt that.


----------



## JuiceTrain

snake said:


> Just do it. You ain't gonna hurt that.



Look at that chinNeckFace though


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Look at that chinNeckFace though
> View attachment 20601



But that mouth looks so satisfying 😥


----------



## Robdjents

snake said:


> You ever get skunked?!


Yes twice this year..we catch them usually cuz we spend the time to go look for them I’ll cover 50 miles of lake a day if I have to …most people will cover two and cut their losses and go home


----------



## snake

JuiceTrain said:


> Look at that chinNeckFace though
> View attachment 20601


Chin neck? That's a built-in scrotum warmer bro. Tap that!


----------



## snake

Robdjents said:


> Yes twice this year..we catch them usually cuz we spend the time to go look for them I’ll cover 50 miles of lake a day if I have to …most people will cover two and cut their losses and go home


There's my problem. I drop anchor, throw my entire tackle box at them and go home empty-handed. I'm such a lazy angler!


----------



## Robdjents

snake said:


> There's my problem. I drop anchor, throw my entire tackle box at them and go home empty-handed. I'm such a lazy angler!


That works if you have a honey hole


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Look at that chinNeckFace though
> View attachment 20601


I bet her fingers smell like Cool Ranch Doritos.


----------



## CJ

snake said:


> There's my problem. I drop anchor, throw my entire tackle box at them and go home empty-handed. I'm such a lazy angler!


So that's why you don't eat fish...you can't catch any!!!  😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> I bet her fingers smell like Cool Ranch Doritos.



She look like she eat these shxtz 😄😄


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> She look like she eat these shxtz 😄😄
> View attachment 20602


Probably bought them at Walmart in her pajamas.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> But that mouth looks so satisfying 😥


damnnn she still got like half a burger hanging off that lower lip ,,,, or is that a tick ?


----------



## JuiceTrain

I built a hideaway fort on-site using another trades materials as they watched lol 









						Juicey Hides
					

Watch "Juicey Hides" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## shackleford

JuiceTrain said:


> I built a hideaway fort on-site using another trades materials as they watched lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Hides
> 
> 
> Watch "Juicey Hides" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


i see you finally got that office with a window


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## GymRat97

JuiceTrain said:


> I built a hideaway fort on-site using another trades materials as they watched lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Hides
> 
> 
> Watch "Juicey Hides" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


So you built a fort out of cardboard boxes? Keep living the dream brother... Living the dream 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

GymRat97 said:


> So you built a fort out of cardboard boxes? Keep living the dream brother... Living the dream 😂



📦📦 😎 📦📦


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

4x8 day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> 4x8 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Just disgusting 🥰


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> 4x8 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


You got the crazy eyes brah


----------



## Robdjents

Dinner


----------



## Dex

nissan11 said:


> 4x8 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Quads are getting some size. Do you do any calf work?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dex said:


> Quads are getting some size. Do you do any calf work?



He bunny hops around with a gerbil in his butt....


----------



## Dex

JuiceTrain said:


> He bunny hops around with a gerbil in his butt....


I haven't heard of that exercise. Is it crossfit?


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> 4x8 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Single leg presses will get those separations on your quads and more hamstrings/adductors so your legs  don’t look like carrots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> He bunny hops around with a gerbil in his butt....


Is that why he has the crazy eyes


----------



## lifter6973

Dex said:


> I haven't heard of that exercise. Is it crossfit?


Nailed it!


----------



## GSgator

My spotter slacking


----------



## Samp3i

He likes to watch me take a shit.


----------



## GSgator

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 20815
> 
> He likes to watch me take a shit.


That’s a good looking cat . I like the hair on the ends of the ears .


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> That’s a good looking cat . I like the hair on the ends of the ears .



Damn European cats...they come extra fancy


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Damn European cats...they come extra fancy


It's fucking American the cat you idiot 😂


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> That’s a good looking cat . I like the hair on the ends of the ears .


It's a Maine Coon. One of the largest breed of cat together with the Norwegian cat 

Of course if we don't count the savannah cat


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> It's fucking American the cat you idiot 😂



Born in America with European parents still makes it a European fancy cat..💂🏾


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Born in America with European parents still makes it a European fancy cat..💂🏾


True dat 😂


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 20816


Ugly cat watching ugly owner taking an ugly shit.

Still lovely ❤️


----------



## FlyingPapaya

My cats aren't ugly you dirty bastard


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> My cats aren't ugly you dirty bastard


Ok I have watched the picture a little bit more, ugly is a bit too steep.

Let's call it average 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You can't watch a picture you fucking Muppet


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm sure even in your dumb language you don't watch still images. Now go squat


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm sure even in your dumb language you don't watch still images. Now go squat


Actually in my dumb language you use the same verb for both things like:

to watch = guardare

To look = osservare

To see = vedere

In English all those three have different meaning but in Italian they are all mostly the same, it's the subject you are referring that will change the meaning.

So if I say: sto guardando una foto

It means: I'm looking at a picture
But if I say: sto guardando un film

It means I'm watching a movie.

English is very easy, we have so many differents way of saying things and so many words that are similar and will change of meaning related to the context you put them in.

Still I should have wrote looking at and not watching, thanks for letting me know, It helps me :*


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm just giving you shit ffs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Come here rest your head on my shoulder. I'll pet your head


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm just giving you shit ffs.


I was just proving you wrong, as usual 😂


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Come here rest your head on my shoulder. I'll pet your head


You stink of alcohol you beaner 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya

No no no


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Pinche menso


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@CJ


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Actually in my dumb language you use the same verb for both things like:
> 
> to watch = guardare
> 
> To look = osservare
> 
> To see = vedere
> 
> In English all those three have different meaning but in Italian they are all mostly the same, it's the subject you are referring that will change the meaning.
> 
> So if I say: sto guardando una foto
> 
> It means: I'm looking at a picture
> But if I say: sto guardando un film
> 
> It means I'm watching a movie.
> 
> English is very easy, we have so many differents way of saying things and so many words that are similar and will change of meaning related to the context you put them in.
> 
> Still I should have wrote looking at and not watching, thanks for letting me know, It helps me :*



“Guardando” is my language means saving or keeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 20816


He looks like he's sick of your shit 😂


----------



## hard_gains

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 20816


Does your cat always stair at you when your on the shitter? 😆


----------



## hard_gains

The main reason why I change my furnace filter every month. Furry fucker


----------



## nissan11

Dex said:


> Quads are getting some size. Do you do any calf work?



No, I don't touch the stuff.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Want big calves? Hike and cycle.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Want big calves? Hike and cycle.


And pick better parents.


----------



## Robdjents

What the tax man don’t know don’t hurt …I recommend holding on to cash in these times boys!!


----------



## Cronus

Robdjents said:


> What the tax man don’t know don’t hurt …I recommend holding on to cash in these times boys!!
> View attachment 20910


Oh, I thought this was going to be about earning cash 4 crotches.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> What the tax man don’t know don’t hurt …I recommend holding on to cash in these times boys!!
> View attachment 20910


'Till inflation whittles that down to nothing. 

Taxed profits is still better than no profits with less spending power.


----------



## Robdjents

CJ said:


> 'Till inflation whittles that down to nothing.
> 
> Taxed profits is still better than no profits with less spending power.


Why you gotta come in and burst my bubble like that lol


----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> Why you gotta come in and burst my bubble like that lol


My kid says it's because I'm a jerk face. 🤔


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> My kid says it's because I'm a jerk face. 🤔


His solid physique


----------



## hard_gains

Robdjents said:


> What the tax man don’t know don’t hurt …I recommend holding on to cash in these times boys!!
> View attachment 20910


Shit I got bills like that too. $1 bills that is. It's my stripper play money. 😏


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> 'Till inflation whittles that down to nothing.
> 
> Taxed profits is still better than no profits with less spending power.



I’d rather have gold, silvers, or timber sitting on my lap. Scratch off the timber but what I am saying is that I’d rather have something of substance rather than paper. However, it is a good hedge (that and decentralized crypto currency) to pay, buy, or give to those the establishment deems unfit to patron, give or support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

My adult style kitchen ware came in yesterday...







Bye bye childhood...


----------



## JuiceTrain

1st cup of coffee in my adult mug...


Definitely taste way more refined...🤌🏾


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> 1st cup of coffee in my adult mug...
> View attachment 20995
> 
> Definitely taste way more refined...🤌🏾


Love that look on the dogs face haaaahaa look at you all fancy with bougey ass cup , he aint having it hahahaah


----------



## nissan11

Time for a dinner party!


----------



## nissan11

A northern pine and the first painted lady of the year. Best day ever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Robdjents said:


> What the tax man don’t know don’t hurt …I recommend holding on to cash in these times boys!!
> View attachment 20910


We keep about 3 grand in case of  an emergency and everything goes to shit ATM machines don’t work and all that other BS. Stores and ppl will always take cash even in a event that may be the making of the end . After so long it’s just gonna be a loot  fest which isn’t a good time to be stocking up on crucial supplies anyways .


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> We keep about 3 grand in case of an emergency and everything goes to shit ATM machines don’t work and all that other BS. Stores and ppl will always take cash in a event that may be the making of the end . After so long it’s just gonna be a loot fest which isn’t a good time to be stocking up on crucial supplies.


Samesies. I keep a lil cash in my safe with my long guns. I bet its the heaviest safe in this forum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex

JuiceTrain said:


> My adult style kitchen ware came in yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 20944
> 
> 
> View attachment 20943
> 
> 
> Bye bye childhood...
> View attachment 20945


Thanks for going green, buddy.


----------



## nissan11

New fuel pump oring is leaking. Great. I guess this job can't be done without the special ring tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> New fuel pump oring is leaking. Great. I guess this job can't be done without the special ring tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Your gonna shove that thing up your anus 😱😱!!!


----------



## CJ

New Pew Pew


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> New Pew Pew
> 
> 
> View attachment 21033


Oh hell yeah CJ i’ve been looking at those is that the compact version 15 rounder. I’ve got the M&P9C but it’s not the 2.0 version. After changing out the trigger it’s pretty damn smooth. Compared to my Glock‘s the Smith and Westons are built like a tank metal mags I like the way it holds  in my hand better as well.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Oh hell yeah CJ i’ve been looking at those is that the compact version 15 rounder. I’ve got the M&P9C but it’s not the 2.0 version. After changing out the trigger it’s pretty damn smooth. Compared to my Glock‘s the Smith and Westons are built like a tank metal mags I like the ergonomics in my hand better as well.


No sir, 8 round magazines. It's the EZ. 

15 would be non compliant in my State.


----------



## GSgator

Yeah they’re getting ready to do that in my state July 3 So I’m  stocking the fuck up.

It’s a poorly written bill because you can still have possession of the magazines you just can’t purchase them anymore.


----------



## GSgator

Have you noticed any decrease in availability having the magazine restriction? Could you get guns shipped to your state without the magazines?


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Have you noticed any decrease in availability having the magazine restriction? Could you get guns shipped to your state without the magazines?


I'm new to all this, this is my first firearm, so I can't really say.

I know you can buy pre ban stuff though.


----------



## GSgator

GSgator said:


> Have you noticed any decrease in availability having the magazine restriction? Could you get guns shipped to your state without the magazines?


I want to get the Glock 19 X but I won’t be able to afford it till after the band and I don’t think they make a 10 round mag for it. I’m hoping they can ship it without the magazines I’m just gonna drive over theState line and get Mags for  it


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> I'm new to all this, this is my first firearm, so I can't really say.
> 
> I know you can buy pre ban stuff though.


Gotcha…. I take it this is for self protection. 
I have to ask I’ve got a couple buddies that have guns and they’ve never shot them please tell me you’re going to take that to the range lol.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I want to get the Glock 19 X but I won’t be able to afford it till after the band and I don’t think they make a 10 round mag for it. I’m hoping they can ship it without the magazines I’m just gonna drive over theState line and get Mags for  it


I did hear the gun shop guy say we can only buy Gen 1 + 2 Glocks in my State.


----------



## GSgator

Are you in California?


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Gotcha…. I take it this is for self protection.
> I have to ask I’ve got a couple buddies that have guns and they’ve never shot them please tell me you’re going to take that to the range lol.


Absolutely. 

Also taking a course to familiarize myself with it, learn good practices/habits. 

I've already taken it apart and cleaned/oiled her.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Are you in California?


Massachusetts


----------



## GSgator

Damn really I thought these fucking dictatorship gun  laws were just on the West Coast.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> New Pew Pew
> 
> 
> View attachment 21033



@Send0 leaves for vacation and @CJ says Imma hold shxt down for real...😄


----------



## GSgator

Underwood Xtreme Defender Ammo 9mm Luger 90 Grain Lehigh Xtreme
					

While taking advantage of state of the art testing equipment, this high performance ammunition by Underwood is field tested using popular, real firearms...




					www.midwayusa.com
				




Here bud  this is a new technology the ballistics are superb better then  hollow points because these  will always perform.  Also the 124-147 grain HST are a damn good round as well. Have fun with that man.

Make sure you run 100- 200  rounds of your self-defense rounds you decide to carry  through your pistol to make sure there’s no hiccups.


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> @Send0 leaves for vacation and @CJ says Imma hold shxt down for real...😄


😎


----------



## Samp3i

I can have 18+ round mags and you can't have those in Amerigun? Srsly? 😂
Fucking hilarious, especially of how easy is to buy gun there 🤣
Can you just buy the magazine in another state and it's legal to possess it? 

I have got a gun and few hand grenades here


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I can have 18+ round mags and you can't have those in Amerigun? Srsly? 😂
> Fucking hilarious, especially of how easy is to buy gun there 🤣
> Can you just buy the magazine in another state and it's legal to possess it?
> 
> I have got a gun and few hand grenades here
> 
> View attachment 21041


Each State has it's own laws. I happen to live in one that's more strict.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Why is her finger on the trigger


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> @Send0 leaves for vacation and @CJ says Imma hold shxt down for real...😄


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why is her finger on the trigger


Because it's unloaded and she doesn't even know how to use it and has no clue on how to hold a gun.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Having your trigger on the finger is about as bad being a pedo to gun folk 😄😄😄
SuperSin...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Samp3i said:


> Because it's unloaded and she doesn't even know how to use it and has no clue on how to hold a gun.


Then don't let her hold a fucking gun then. I don't care if it's fucking empty. Jesus Christ.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Then don't let her hold a fucking gun then. I don't care if it's fucking empty. Jesus Christ.





JuiceTrain said:


> Having your trigger on the finger is about bad as being a pedo to gun folk 😄😄😄
> SuperSin...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> 🤣🤣🤣



😭😭😭😭


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Then don't let her hold a fucking gun then. I don't care if it's fucking empty. Jesus Christ.


Like I fucking care you beaner.
I'll let her hold the fuck I want, why don't you care more of the gun holded by 18 years boy shooting up schools you fuck 😁


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh that's fucking great. Ha ha you witty fuck you.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Having your trigger on the finger is about as bad being a pedo to gun folk 😄😄😄
> SuperSin...


Yeah I know, I already got shit for that pic, I got an hard on already while posting it here


----------



## nissan11

Why did you delete that post, samp?

EDIT- No post was deleted. I accidentally put samp on ignore and his post disappeared.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Why did you delete that post, samp?
> 
> EDIT- No post was deleted. I accidentally put samp on ignore and his post disappeared.



Look at our special little guy here @Samp3i 🥰🥰


----------



## Samp3i

nissan11 said:


> Why did you delete that post, samp?
> 
> EDIT- No post was deleted. I accidentally put samp on ignore and his post disappeared.


I mean it's hard to not call you special after you do shit like this 😂😂😂❤️❤️❤️

How's the dating going baby?


----------



## quackattack

Samp3i said:


> Can you just buy the magazine in another state and it's legal to possess it?


No you can't buy in another state and legally own in Mass.  You can buy a preban mag if they exist for that particular firearm.


----------



## Samp3i

quackattack said:


> No you can't buy in another state and legally own in Mass.  You can buy a preban mag if they exist for that particular firearm.


Is it true that automatic weapon are mostly forbidden but you can like buy only one piece of the gun that is pre xxxx years and then just rebuild it with new other pieces and that's legal to own? I read something like that... Made me laugh a lot because there are so many way to circumvent bans on so many gun in USA. 

We can't even use hollow point here, neither auto weapon, at all.

Some gun range doesn't even allow FMJ ammoes lol


----------



## quackattack

Samp3i said:


> Is it true that automatic weapon are mostly forbidden but you can like buy only one piece of the gun that is pre xxxx years and then just rebuild it with new other pieces and that's legal to own? I read something like that... Made me laugh a lot because there are so many way to circumvent bans on so many gun in USA.
> 
> We can't even use hollow point here, neither auto weapon, at all.
> 
> Some gun range doesn't even allow FMJ ammoes lol


Not that well versed on fully auto weapons because I really have no interest in them.  I think there are a few avenues to purchase them.  You can buy them preban with a certain stamp from the ATF or open up an FFL licensed to deal fully autos.  Someone with more knowledge correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> Is it true that automatic weapon are mostly forbidden but you can like buy only one piece of the gun that is pre xxxx years and then just rebuild it with new other pieces and that's legal to own? I read something like that... Made me laugh a lot because there are so many way to circumvent bans on so many gun in USA.
> 
> We can't even use hollow point here, neither auto weapon, at all.
> 
> Some gun range doesn't even allow FMJ ammoes lol



I have the CAD files for printable guns and parts. Also have a 1911 .44, body armour, swords, knives, stars & road spikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Samp3i

The Phoenix said:


> I have the CAD files for printable guns and parts. Also have a 1911 .44, body armour, swords, knives, stars & road spikes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And a massive dong right?


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> And a massive dong right?


Actually no.  All those weapons are called compensation.


----------



## Samp3i

lifter6973 said:


> Actually no.  All those weapons are called compensation.


I drive a small car for that reason, fooling all those bitches letting them think I'm big guy with a big dick, when they found out the truth is already too late 😎


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> I drive a small car for that reason, fooling all those bitches letting them think I'm big guy with a big dick, when they found out the truth is already too late 😎


Yep, once you're in its too late. You nailed them once, probably not again but hey you got some.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


>


What the fuck?!


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> @Send0 leaves for vacation and @CJ says Imma hold shxt down for real...😄





Samp3i said:


> I can have 18+ round mags and you can't have those in Amerigun? Srsly? 😂
> Fucking hilarious, especially of how easy is to buy gun there 🤣
> Can you just buy the magazine in another state and it's legal to possess it?
> 
> I have got a gun and few hand grenades here
> 
> View attachment 21041


Eat a dick I will never comply 33rounder


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> Eat a dick I will never comply 33rounder


Very subtle, easy to carry, easy to hold, especially easy to get from a drawer 🤣🤣🤣 

Motherfucking murican


----------



## GSgator

Samp3i said:


> Very subtle, easy to carry, easy to hold, especially easy to get from a drawer 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Motherfucking murican


This is my back up mag I figured if I go through the first 18 rounds shit hit the fan and it’s on lol.  Actually these  real high-capacity mag suck  and can create a malfunction pretty quick. Only time my Glock jammed was from one of these magazines it just for show or if  I ever buy a KELTEK 9mm rifle


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> This is my back up mag I figured if I go through the first 18 rounds shit hit the fan and it’s on lol.  Actually these  real high-capacity mag suck  and create a malfunction pretty quick. Only time my Glock jammed was from one of these magazines it just for show or if  I ever buy a KELTEK 9mm rifle


I know man, that's why I was fucking with you. If you wanna really be safe it's better to learn how to unload and reload a gun with a standard 18mag then with those stuff. Anyway an 18hollow point mag is usually more then enough on a normal home invasion. But telling you the truth if I was in America I would just buy a fucking shotgun one of those semi auto. When you need to defend yourself it's usually in a home invasion (I'm not really for carrying shit around) and when adrenaline is pumping, field of sight is not the best in a close environment, you are worried for your family, sometime a gun is tricky to shoot... Damn fucking shotgun is not. You just point more or less where the little shit is and you start pumping holes in whatever is in front of ya.

And a guy full of PCP or amped up if it's quite big can take some 9mm hit and still walk but get him a nice shotgun that is gonna cut an arm or a leg in two or make a fist hole in his gut... Easy win 🤣

Shotgun are not that cool and fancy and is funnier to shoot a fucking gun or ar15 or whatever but they work like a charm


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Shotguns are fucking awesome. Remington 870 or Mossberg 590a1 kthxbai


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Shotguns are fucking awesome. Remington 870 or Mossberg 590a1 kthxbai


Benelli nova or die


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> Benelli nova or die


I don’t own a shotgun yet but I was looking into maybe picking up one of those Benelli’s.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Benelli nova or die


Remington 870 or Mossberg 590a1


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> And a massive dong right?


Not really  , but a i have a massive posterior . I make up for it in other ways


----------



## JuiceTrain

The Phoenix said:


> Not really  , but a i have a massive posterior . I make up for it in other ways



😆😆😆


----------



## nissan11

I've alreasy got monarch cats in my yard!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Who needs a clip ?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Who needs a clip ?
> View attachment 21070



Yanz definitely used that for "self-defense" (😉) he mafia polished that bad boi 

-waiting for @FlyingPapaya to give you shxt for saying clip instead of magazine 🤣🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I could but I won't not in the mood


----------



## CJ

First time. From 30' and 20'.

And no, I didn't shoot the bench, that was already there!!!  🤣


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Ask me how fun it was to get the alternator out of there

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Ask me how fun it was to get the alternator out of there
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



How fun was it home skillet...


----------



## nissan11

It sucked. I had to pull the fan and radiator.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> It sucked. I had to pull the fan and radiator.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Post gym meal


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya

It gets better


----------



## FlyingPapaya

This is the real Mickey mouse


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 21088
> 
> Post gym meal



#EatYourDailySushi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Good thing I didn't get that truck...😱



1st time I'm filling it up since I got it earlier this week...


----------



## The Phoenix

Wow! Gas is like $0.30 more per gallon where you are.  You must be on the East or left coast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Cost me 78 last week to fill up 15 gallon


----------



## FlyingPapaya

REGULAR


----------



## CJ

We're just over $4 for 87 up here in Mass


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> We're just over $4 for 87 up here in Mass



Papz gotz you beat. He paid over $5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

The Phoenix said:


> Papz gotz you beat. He paid over $5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't wanna win 😭


----------



## JuiceTrain

I have 2.5hrs until I go get my tints done so I'm currently finding random shxt to do...


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 21088
> 
> Post gym meal


what is it ?


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I have 2.5hrs until I go get my tints done so I'm currently finding random shxt to do...
> View attachment 21123
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21124


I did the other option and used vinegar. About a month later the light came back on and the last time I used Undiluted vinegar . That only lasted a month so I thru it away I use instant coffee now lol.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yano said:


> what is it ?


It's delicious.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## DF

nissan11 said:


> Ask me how fun it was to get the alternator out of there
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


At least you have very small hands.


----------



## nissan11

This one goes out to my friend Hugh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



I found the hidden objects....and their uses


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> I found the hidden objects....and their uses
> View attachment 21193


But did you find the REAL hidden object in the mirror.


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> But did you find the REAL hidden object in the mirror.



Can’t see the weenie; the bar is in the way. Just yer leg . How did you learn to spread ‘em like b!tch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ

Improvement from the 1st time...


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Improvement from the 1st time...
> 
> View attachment 21203
> View attachment 21204


How far?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> How far?



5 feet...😂😂


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> Improvement from the 1st time...
> 
> View attachment 21203
> View attachment 21204


Way better groups


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> How far?


15'

No need to go further out yet.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> 15'
> 
> No need to go further out yet.


15 feet? You joking?

I'm a bad shooter and I have done something like that from 75 feet with my Glock. You can do a lot better 🥰

Clearly I wasn't shooting very fast, I don't have the skill to control recoil at that distance double shooting or don't know how you say it when you shoot twice one after another.


----------



## GSgator

Those little guns are snappy as fuck they take a lot of training to get tight groups.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> 15 feet? You joking?
> 
> I'm a bad shooter and I have done something like that from 75 feet with my Glock. You can do a lot better 🥰
> 
> Clearly I wasn't shooting very fast, I don't have the skill to control recoil at that distance double shooting or don't know how you say it when you shoot twice one after another.


Nope, but I'm new. I'm no Doc Holliday yet!!


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> Those little guns are snappy as fuck they take a lot of training to get tight groups.


Yeah I can do tight group one shot at a time but if I fire fast at 75feet I miss at least 1/3 of the shots.

At close range is not too hard after a bit of practice.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I can do tight group one shot at a time but if I fire fast at 75feet I miss at least 1/3 of the shots.
> 
> At close range is not too hard after a bit of practice.


Ok, I just broke out a tape measure. It was about 20'  😂


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Ok, I just broke out a tape measure. It was about 20'  😂


Yeah man!!! You getting there 🤣 I know you are fucking with me 😂


----------



## GSgator

Samp3i said:


> Yeah I can do tight group one shot at a time but if I fire fast at 75feet I miss at least 1/3 of the shots.
> 
> At close range is not too hard after a bit of practice.


See what your range will allow in regards to rapid follow up shots.

I can do 3 round burst at mine with a few seconds between then repeat .


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys have cursed me with fattie luck...
> View attachment 20598
> 
> 
> View attachment 20599
> 
> 
> View attachment 20600


Alicia could get it because of the glasses. Bre probably got a real dark patch on her inner thighs tho


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Alicia could get it because of the glasses. Bre probably got a real dark patch on her inner thighs tho



😭😭😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## GSgator

Little city on the OR coast .


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Little city on the OR coast .



Fukin beautiful man, looks real peaceful 🧘🏾


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Fukin beautiful man, looks real peaceful 🧘🏾


It’s nice man cold/windy but we dodged the rain it was in the forecast for the entire time. My ass has been laid up for nearly 5 month literally doing nothing and my wife has dragged me around averaging 30,000 steps a day I think I have shin splints lol I’m so glad we stuck to the sand for all this walking.


----------



## Toadzyyy

@GSgator Bandon?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Is that yachats


----------



## GSgator

Cannon beach


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ooo


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's way farther north than I've been on the coast and I'm from Eugene lol


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's way farther north than I've been on the coast and I'm from Eugene lol


It’s nice man definitely worth the trip .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I wish I could live in waldport, Newport, coos Bay, yachats, Lincoln City... That would be so awesome


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Astoria...


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Astoria...


We drive thru Astoria to get here it looks interesting


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Nice. How was it. I've always wanted to move there.
Shit I visited Eugene a couple years ago and loved it but it's changed so much.... It's gotten beyond liberal. Line Portland crazy 😧


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I miss Eugene so much


----------



## GSgator

I don’t know Astoria looks like there isn’t much going on. We live in Wa and I don’t like the coast there. We have been to Lapush and of course ocean shores on the Wa coast and your  just kinda in a misty haze all day.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It sounds perfect then.


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> It sounds perfect then.


Yea I can agree. The west coast is crazy I truly feel surrounded by ppl I can’t relate with and I’ve been up here since 2000 I don’t remember me being so out of touch. Maybe I have changed over age but I think the left coast has changed .

It so beautiful and nobody fucks with me so as far I can see we are staying .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Ride a sport bike down the coastal highway on my days off. Relax. Be left alone. Hit a local pub for a few beers or a small diner for food. Stay at home fire pit or go sit on the beach with a sleeping bag with low tides and a small camp stove for warmth or wood fire if permitted.

Go to Washington or something for a night out or Portland 🤢


----------



## GSgator

I think I would be pinned on murder charges if I went to Portland that place is the Wild West they truly don’t give a fuck. That city will swallow you up .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Seattle is getting there to bro be careful


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Both are shit liberal trash infested


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Seattle is getting there to bro be careful


Oh man I know. I use to love going to Seattle you won’t catch me dead there these days just hanging out . Only reason I go is for work and even then my head is on a swivel and my gun is in my lunch box it really is sad to
see these beautiful city’s ran into the  ground fucking stupid liberals .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

At least we still have coastal towns. 

Coos Bay looks nice. Nice and fucking small. Newport isn't far off if you need more


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Not going to get a lot of liberals in small blue collar coastal towns that rely on hard work and tourism. No room for liberal stupidity. Well I fucking hope that is


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not going to get a lot of liberals in small blue collar coastal towns that rely on hard work and tourism. No room for liberal stupidity. Well I fucking hope that is


No your right small towns  are for hard working no bullshitting folks .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Btw glad to know you come from right above me. Not all us north west coast guys are bad ☺️


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


> Btw glad to know you come from right above me. Not all us north west coast guys are bad ☺️


Theres  still a few of us  up here trying to give a good fight . We are definitely out numbered but these  Demi liberals  are super pussyfied the men are literally changing into women in front of me and the others have completely lost touch with Reality .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's only in the big cities bro remember that


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Unfortunately they are over powering with votes based on population vs smaller cities and towns


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's only in the big cities bro remember that


I don't know man my suburb of California is getting hard to tell boys from girls starting at highschool age


----------



## FlyingPapaya

California can burn. Lost cause


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They are already moving to Nevada and voting blue after running from blue. We were a red state


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

FlyingPapaya said:


> They are already moving to Nevada and voting blue after running from blue. We were a red state


Nevada has been heading to shit with Similac sucking Newsoms dick.


----------



## GSgator

Maybe when it gets to the point we’re the  homeless people rob and break into  these libtards  houses and Rape there wife’s then they might wake up. Other than that the crime, homelessness and drug use is so damn bad and the cops can’t do anything and most people up here are bitches so they’re not gonna take their streets back


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's funny downtown Vegas with all the court houses. The homeless populate all around them everyday.

Sisilak can fucking die for all I care


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Samp3i

Wife bought a new outfit 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 21311
> 
> 
> Wife bought a new outfit 😂



I like how she matched her outfit with her fingernails 😄😄 cuteness score goes up with little things like that....just don't give her a pistol again 🤣🤣


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I like how she matched her outfit with her fingernails 😄😄 cuteness score goes up with little things like that....just don't give her a pistol again 🤣🤣


I'll give her almost everyday a mini pistol to play, don't worry


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I like how she matched her outfit with her fingernails 😄😄 cuteness score goes up with little things like that....just don't give her a pistol again 🤣🤣


I'm over here 'miring the quads, and JT's talking about fingernail colors. 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> I'm over here 'miring the quads, and JT's talking about fingernail colors. 🤣


----------



## The Phoenix

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 21311
> 
> 
> Wife bought a new outfit



She’s bigger than Sampy!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSgator

Samp3i said:


> View attachment 21311
> 
> 
> Wife bought a new outfit 😂


Holy fuck man  I think I’m 😍.  She needs to take a pic in that outfit holding her  Glock.


----------



## GSgator

Were getting the f out just in time . We are use to shitty rainy weather but today is bad plus non of us can move even the pup is beat down and super sore.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Holy fuck man  I think I’m 😍.  She needs to take a pic in that outfit holding her  Glock.


She has a little Angelina Jolie vibe going on.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> She has a little Angelina Jolie vibe going on.


 And  with that accent as well . Samp3i you are Italian right .


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> And  with that accent as well . Samp3i you are Italian right .


Sampi leveled up. She's at least 3 tiers above his sorry ass level. 🤣


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> I'm over here 'miring the quads, and JT's talking about fingernail colors. 🤣


He is a fatty, he try to concentrate on things that doesn't remember him of the status he is... And the muscle deficit he has compared to my wife 😂


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> Holy fuck man  I think I’m 😍.  She needs to take a pic in that outfit holding her  Glock.


When I have a day off next week I'll deliver 🤣 finger on the trigger included


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> And  with that accent as well . Samp3i you are Italian right .


Yes I'm


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Sampi leveled up. She's at least 3 tiers above his sorry ass level. 🤣


I'm sorry but by general consensus I'm the handsome in the couple.

Imagine how fucking hot I'm 💅


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I'm sorry but by general consensus I'm the handsome in the couple.
> 
> Imagine how fucking hot I'm 💅


Your friends are liars


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> He is a fatty, he try to concentrate on things that doesn't remember him of the status he is... And the muscle deficit he has compared to my wife 😂



God damn gypsies...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Time to clear out the tank...


----------



## 1bigun11

CJ said:


> Ok, I just broke out a tape measure. It was about 20'  😂


You will shoot better if you say aloud Ezekiel Chapter 17 before you start shooting, like Samuel Jackson did in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Time to clear out the tank...
> View attachment 21343


Don’t do it man dose that work good ? I usually eat a bag of prunes and it’s shit city.


----------



## The Phoenix

GSgator said:


> Don’t do it man dose that work good ? I usually eat a bag of prunes and it’s shit city.



Strong  coffee/expresó does it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Don’t do it man dose that work good ? I usually eat a bag of prunes and it’s shit city.



This stuff is great... I'll go on a 2day food binge (Fri/Sat) mix a 7dose bottle w/atleast half a gallon water...chug that through sat night/sun morning and be good by Monday morning.

I drank a 24oz cup (mixed w/half a gallon) around 10p.m. woke up at 1:30 a.m. and had 1 regular bowl movement. 

It helps relieve all the bloat and quickly expedites w/e build up I have from all the b/s I ingested + it gets rid of my food cravings.

Just gotta keep some type of electrolyte drink/replenisher on hand (w/e the correct word is) because it does dry you out. I just sip on a liter of coconut water and that works for me.


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> This stuff is great... I'll go on a 2day food binge (Fri/Sat) mix a 7dose bottle w/atleast half a gallon water...chug that through sat night/sun morning and be good by Monday morning.
> 
> I drank a 24oz cup (mixed w/half a gallon) around 10p.m. woke up at 1:30 a.m. and had 1 regular bowl movement.
> 
> It helps relieve all the bloat and quickly expedites w/e build up I have from all the b/s I ingested + it gets rid of my food cravings.
> 
> Just gotta keep some type of electrolyte drink/replenisher on hand (w/e the correct word is) because it does dry you out. I just sip on a liter of coconut water and that works for me.


 My prune method to sum it up  was  a time frame of usually 5-8 hours of just pure violence . I planned to just camp out by my bathroom all day. I use to do this once a year before my summer cut. It got the system all primed up lol.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> This stuff is great... I'll go on a 2day food binge (Fri/Sat) mix a 7dose bottle w/atleast half a gallon water...chug that through sat night/sun morning and be good by Monday morning.
> 
> I drank a 24oz cup (mixed w/half a gallon) around 10p.m. woke up at 1:30 a.m. and had 1 regular bowl movement.
> 
> It helps relieve all the bloat and quickly expedites w/e build up I have from all the b/s I ingested + it gets rid of my food cravings.
> 
> Just gotta keep some type of electrolyte drink/replenisher on hand (w/e the correct word is) because it does dry you out. I just sip on a liter of coconut water and that works for me.


Very healthy a 2 days food binge and then lax after it. I mean wtf Juice have a bit of self control you whale!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I don't understand the logic samp explain it please


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't understand the logic samp explain it please


It's fatty logic. Can not be explained. 
He is probably stuck in the medieval era where you proved your wealthiness in being a fatty, proving everyone you had money to overfeed yourself.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't understand the logic samp explain it please



JT is a backdoor bulimic, he vomits out his arsehole!!! 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Just eat less.... Or eat better. It's not hard.


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just eat less.... Or eat better. It's not hard.


He definitely has an eating disorder.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I mean yes I drink beer everyday and that's bad but I'm still not fat. I don't get it. I don't drink soda, eat sweets. I just eat when I know I'm hungry or eat kind of heavy after a heavy lower day. I don't snack all day or eat fast food constantly. Fried foods etc


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I do enjoy a bit of fast food once a week but meh.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Very healthy a 2 days food binge and then lax after it. I mean wtf Juice have a bit of self control you whale!



So taking growth hormone 5 days on and 2days off is cool but eating clean for 5days straight than having a 2day caloric surplus is not having self-control....

Fatty logic seems to be doing me justice via the summer shred log...😁


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## FlyingPapaya

No it's not.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> It's fatty logic. Can not be explained.
> He is probably stuck in the medieval era where you proved your wealthiness in being a fatty, proving everyone you had money to overfeed yourself.






😂😂😂​


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 21346


Don't rape that cat.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's weird @CJ ..... Doggo and cats get along. Good for everyone


----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21347
> 
> 
> 😂😂😂​


There's no excuse for being fat


----------



## The Phoenix

FlyingPapaya said:


> I mean yes I drink beer everyday and that's bad but I'm still not fat. I don't get it. I don't drink soda, eat sweets. I just eat when I know I'm hungry or eat kind of heavy after a heavy lower day. I don't snack all day or eat fast food constantly. Fried foods etc



We don’t like to use that word “fat/phat) around here…..jk, use it, use it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lol


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> So taking growth hormone 5 days on and 2days off is cool but eating clean for 5days straight than having a 2day caloric surplus is not having self-control....
> 
> Fatty logic seems to be doing me justice via the summer shred log...😁


The only thing you are shredding is your arsehole


----------



## JuiceTrain

Installed a corner shelf just for an incense holder..


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Hilarious British humor. Enjoy


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@Trump


----------



## Trump

FlyingPapaya said:


> @Trump


That looks utter shite


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Trump said:


> That looks utter shite


Lolololol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love you trump


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Is that your first semi healthy meal?


----------



## nissan11

Post deadlift work. Humidity literally makes the sled stick to the grass. Its crazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Did some hiking today...


----------



## nissan11

Three guys met at my house to discuss Ukraine and abortion and one of them didn't leave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

?????


----------



## nissan11

The family organized their own search party and found the body after the sheriff's dept couldn't find him after a half assed look.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I mean liked the whole story


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> I mean liked the whole story




I got home from Kansas City at 8pm Sunday night. At midnight 3 officers knock on my door and ask if I heard shots earlier, around 7pm. I said no, but I didn't get home till 8pm. 
The next day I found out there was a missing person. This 41 year old man, who has warrants for stealing catalytic converters had allegedly met two men in the woods right next to my house, 150 yds away. They were going to exchange a pitbull for car audio equipment. 
Something happened and the car audio guys shot the guy with the pitbull (but the pitbull belonged to the audio guys) and the missing person ran into the woods injured. 
After searching for a few hours the sheriff dept gave up. Last night the family organized their own search party and found the man in 5 minutes. They are PISSED.
At 2:46am a man at the end of my dirt road was arrested and charged with 1st degree murder.

This isn't unusual for my town but it is unusual for it to be so close to my house which everyone knows is occupied by a state wildlife employee. 
@Hughinn can relate to this type of dispute being a fellow southerner.


----------



## nissan11

Sheriff’s Office charges Hoffman man for murder in Marston | Richmond County Daily Journal
					

MARSTON — The Richmond County Sheriff’s Office has arrested Bradley Alan Martin, 19 of Hoffman, for the murder of Lawrek Mathas Bittle, 41, of Aberdeen.




					www.yourdailyjournal.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

UPGRADE!!!!

​


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21636
> 
> 
> UPGRADE!!!!
> View attachment 21638
> ​



The 1st bulb I tried to replace popped out and fell between the center console and passenger seat which took me about 15mins trying to retrieve...may your deity's bless the auto-mechanics...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Friends?


----------



## JuiceTrain

I message a few escorts now this...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Luckily that's my burner number, if I get a third one 🔥🔥


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## JuiceTrain

Taking my fatty self to 5guys before a Costco run....








-P.S.-
Fuk u paps...Joe dirt azz bxtch
Gotta take pics at another muthaFukaz crib to make ya backdrops look nice 😄
⛽ + 🔥 = Juicey 😎🧃


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


>


----------



## Yano




----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Taking my fatty self to 5guys before a Costco run....
> View attachment 21710
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21711
> 
> 
> 
> -P.S.-
> Fuk u paps...Joe dirt azz bxtch
> Gotta take pics at another muthaFukaz crib to make ya backdrops look nice 😄
> ⛽ + 🔥 = Juicey 😎🧃


Man drop another 20lbs before posting pic or I'll have to shoot your fucking Subaru 🤢


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Man drop another 20lbs before posting pic or I'll have to shoot your fucking Subaru 🤢



Perma-bulk? 😄😄


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Did some hiking today...
> View attachment 21458
> View attachment 21459
> View attachment 21460
> View attachment 21461


Man I'd love to live there. Just flat ground with corn everywhere here. 😩


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> Man drop another 20lbs before posting pic or I'll have to shoot your fucking Subaru 🤢


@JuiceTrain did you end up getting another Subaru?


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> @JuiceTrain did you end up getting another Subaru?



Yup...😊



It just popped up as newly listed while I was car searching online around midnight...called the dealer the next day as soon as they opened, I was already pre-approved a week prior for car loan through my bank so the deal was done before the end of the day...


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Yup...😊
> View attachment 21721
> 
> 
> It just popped up as newly listed while I was car searching online around midnight...called the dealer the next day as soon as they opened, I was already pre-approved a week prior for car loan through my bank so the deal was done before the end of the day...


What model is that? Motor?


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> What model is that? Motor?


It's using the same motor as the latest and greatest Roomba!


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What model is that? Motor?



2019 Legacy 3.6R limited 
I upgraded the exhaust and rear sway bar 

Exhaust 1 there's one more below it


----------



## nissan11

3.6 is a 6 cyl? Naturally aspirated?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> 3.6 is a 6 cyl? Naturally aspirated?



Yes...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Those damn mullet brothers are up to something again...


----------



## GSgator

He looks like a bubba and he is giving you the stare down. Is that their truck get the fuck out of here.


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Those damn mullet brothers are up to something again...
> View attachment 21728
> 
> 
> View attachment 21729


That's a husband and wife. Power couple.


----------



## The Phoenix

JuiceTrain said:


> Those damn mullet brothers are up to something again...
> View attachment 21728
> 
> 
> View attachment 21729



I think the red mullet likes you. He smiled for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Those damn mullet brothers are up to something again...
> View attachment 21728
> 
> 
> View attachment 21729


You don't think these types exist until you see them.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Killin' some zombies tonight Boyz!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> You don't think these types exist until you see them.


I don't even know where I live at anymore....


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't even know where I live at anymore....


Hey man at least there dudes and look somewhat masculine. Besides the hair cuts and ride there not dressed to bad you should see the fucking Circus I live in.

One of my wife’s friends who just had a baby and recently lost her sister is about to lose her husband. This guy is deciding to fucking permanently change over to being a women.

My niece is 13 and wants the wife and I to call  her Max sometimes she identifies as a man. My wife and I  said oh no that shit doesn’t go in our house lol. Man she is a beautiful young lady that’s yet another statistic/victim to this fucking crazy progressive left BS. The schools up here breed this cancer .

We are going to walk the city tomorrow I’ll take pictures  it’s the Wild Wild West out here man.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Zombies n Sketti...


----------



## JuiceTrain

They call me BigMoney aroun' these parks 🤠


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ain't no potato peeling here buddy....









						Easy -💲-
					

Watch "Easy -💲-" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## GSgator

Heading to the city boys with my family.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Heading to the city boys with my family.


nevermind. I see it now


----------



## GSgator

Locked and loaded BRAH


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> Look at my right side glock 19 locked and loaded BRAH


I know. I looked again right after I posted and was like duh!


----------



## GSgator

Always have  to be ready for any and everything in the Wild Wild West lol.


----------



## RiR0

Playing Kingdoms of Amalur


----------



## PZT

GSgator said:


> Heading to the city boys with my family.


You got a kitty?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Today's crane day and I got me a muthaFukin' cookie...


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> Today's crane day and I got me a muthaFukin' cookie...
> View attachment 21861


Is that peanut brittle


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> Is that peanut brittle



The hell is that European,
Chocolate chunk 🍪🍪


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> The hell is that European,
> Chocolate chunk 🍪🍪


Oh I thought it was chocolate chunk peanut brittle. 
Man you’ve gotta try peanut brittle. 

It’s very southern 

Handmade Peanut Brittle. Voted Best Peanut Brittle. - One Pound (16 oz) Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZAU31Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_48XJ0SJJG203KD3EA8WG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Peanut brittle isn't just a southern thing. It's good and I'm not a sweets person.


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Peanut brittle isn't just a southern thing. It's good and I'm not a sweets person.


It was one my favorite things to eat as a child


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Today's crane day and I got me a muthaFukin' cookie...
> View attachment 21861


Stop screwing around and get those RTU’s and  FCU’s installed lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Stop screwing around and get those RTU’s and  FCU’s installed lol.



I take of plastic and retreat into the shade...lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Help @nissan11 
How do I avoid this...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Women...🙄🙄//😄😄


----------



## GSgator

She needs to correctly type her words WTF is that? Is this how women chat these days lol. This would probably be a SD relationship anyways Juice lol.


----------



## GSgator

All day long she just guards lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Don't even have to ask....






Who's still got it.....Juicey does 😎🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> She needs to correctly type her words WTF is that? Is this how women chat these days lol. This would probably be a SD relationship anyways Juice lol.



I think she's an Islander....cuz "Ion" is some Jamaican shxt lol 

I'on do that translates to I don't do that


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I think she's an Islander....cuz "Ion" is some Jamaican shxt lol
> 
> I'on do that translates to I don't do that


Well I guess if she can give a good BJ  it doesn’t matter if she can spell or not lol.


----------



## PZT

Those texts look like neither person knows what the other is fkin talking about lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Those texts look like neither person knows what the other is fkin talking about lol.


 
😭😭
Shhh... I'm trying to be Exquisite Juicey🧐


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> 😭😭
> Shhh... I'm trying to be Exquisite Juicey🧐


I think with that one if you repeatedly use a 100 emoji it be more productive and/or say “real talk” every other post. Just an observation. Wanna help a bro out, ya know


----------



## The Phoenix

RiR0 said:


> Oh I thought it was chocolate chunk peanut brittle.
> Man you’ve gotta try peanut brittle.
> 
> It’s very southern
> 
> Handmade Peanut Brittle. Voted Best Peanut Brittle. - One Pound (16 oz) Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EZAU31Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_48XJ0SJJG203KD3EA8WG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



I love  peanut brittles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain

Never fuxked an active pregnant chick...
Her hormones must be raging...😈😈


----------



## PZT

Only mess with her during months 4-6


----------



## GSgator

DAMN she needs to slow the fuck down lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

It's dog season.....🦴🐕


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I would do it @JuiceTrain. You can't pass up an opportunity like this.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I would do it @JuiceTrain. You can't pass up an opportunity like this.



Do I have to keep my penis to one side to avoid the baby or how does that work....


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> Do I have to keep my penis to one side to avoid the baby or how does that work....


No. Proceed as normal, the baby will think its a tootsie roll.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> No. Proceed as normal, the baby will think its a tootsie roll.



Babies are dumb...


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Babies are dumb...


I mean your black so you'll probably end up giving the baby brain damage....get it 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> Do I have to keep my penis to one side to avoid the baby or how does that work....


The rough part is when the belly gets huge. I didn’t want to touch it lol.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I matched/hooked up with this chick when I 1st moved up here...but ghost...guess who wants it again...😈



I'm not even gonna respond until tomorrow...

It's Dog Season Boyz...😈🐕😈


----------



## PZT

She an independent woman fo sho


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> She an independent woman fo sho



Independent with this dixk...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuxk...I think this is Intel 



Usually I'm the one fuxkin' with ppls heads...😵‍💫😵‍💫


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk...I think this is Intel
> View attachment 21917
> 
> 
> Usually I'm the one fuxkin' with ppls heads...😵‍💫😵‍💫



Idk what to expect from this chick with these conversations lol

The shxt died....than got resurrected just to be buried again..WTF


----------



## TODAY

How in the name of thirsty Jesus do you have the energy to deal with all of these boring-ass women.


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> How in the name of thirsty Jesus do you have the energy to deal with all of these boring-ass women.



Dog Season man 🤷🏾...🐾🐾🐾


----------



## JuiceTrain

*edit* 
Pumpernickel


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuxkin' normies bruh...



Shawties gonna make be go buy a yellow pound cake....


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxkin' normies bruh...
> View attachment 21957
> 
> 
> Shawties gonna make be go buy a yellow pound cake....


Ask if she finna pack this big ol greek dickkkkkkk......sigh it's tiny 😔


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> How in the name of thirsty Jesus do you have the energy to deal with all of these boring-ass women.


Puzzzzzzy


----------



## presser

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


nice set up nissan!


----------



## JuiceTrain

DOG SEASON!!!

​


----------



## JuiceTrain

This ain't even real life son...


----------



## Trendkill

I present to you.....Nano


----------



## Trendkill

and his son Nano Jr.


----------



## PZT

She 12 or h


JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22000
> 
> 
> DOG SEASON!!!
> View attachment 22002
> ​


She 12


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> and his son Nano Jr.
> View attachment 22027


Ain’t packin like dad doh


----------



## GSgator

Trendkill said:


> I present to you.....Nano
> View attachment 22026


Dude  tuck that dick and tape it up to the inside of your leg your going to scare women and children with that


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> I present to you.....Nano
> View attachment 22026


Well nano def got me
Beat


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> She 12 or h
> 
> She 12






I'll wear her own badge while her booty hole gets a penile insertion...


----------



## PZT

12 gonna show up for sure and C-Han too


----------



## PZT

Mods please never ban Yano for the hammer.
No no on the ban hammer fo sho


----------



## Trendkill




----------



## Trendkill




----------



## Trendkill




----------



## Trendkill




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22056


That's a funny looking motorcycle.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> That's a funny looking motorcycle.



Unicycle...


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22056


You have to have a cast iron stomach


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> You have to have a cast iron stomach



Gas station burrito's can make a manly man manlier...

🧔🏾‍♂️ -> 💇🏾‍♀️


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Gas station burrito's can make a manly man manlier...
> 
> 🧔🏾‍♂️ -> 💇🏾‍♀️


That's diet food, cuz I'd squirt shit it all out plus whatever else was in me. 💩💩💩


----------



## GSgator

Home - National Nurses March
		


They are doing on of these up in Wa state going to support  the wife and her coworkers. The system truly shits on nurses.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Who said girls don't like long hair....






😄😄😄 
Get potato fuxked...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Oh yea almost forgot...

Dog Season 


​


----------



## JuiceTrain

One more for the Boyz...


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Who said girls don't like long hair....
> View attachment 22136
> 
> 
> View attachment 22138
> 
> 
> 😄😄😄
> Get potato fuxked...


Clearly a white girl pretending to be black


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Clearly a white girl pretending to be black


lol idk her nationality but she's a hair stylist/barber


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> lol idk her nationality but she's a hair stylist/barber


Hey.....does she have a vagina? Because that's all that matters


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> One more for the Boyz...
> View attachment 22140
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141


Emily def go ass yo mouth 200%


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Emily def go ass yo mouth 200%



I'd lick that booty hole, spit the booty juice her mouth, than slurp it back out for replenishment 😂😂😂

Srs though...😠....gimmie back that booty hole juice bxtch 😠😠


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> I'd lick that booty hole, spit the booty juice her mouth, than slurp it back out for replenishment 😂😂😂
> 
> Srs though...😠....gimmie back that booty hole juice bxtch 😠😠


My wife sealed the deal w me when she let ne spit in her mouth. True love


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pfft...😒😒😒


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> My wife sealed the deal w me when she let ne spit in her mouth. True love



This chick just so happens to be a HVAC sales rep & I just so happen to be an HVAC installer plus she's a spazz....🥰 🥰

Fingers crossed 🤞🏾 but I been dubbed enough times to have low expectations..


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22000
> 
> 
> DOG SEASON!!!
> View attachment 22002
> ​


dayummmmm


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> This chick just so happens to be a HVAC sales rep & I just so happen to be an HVAC installer plus she's a spazz....🥰 🥰
> 
> Fingers crossed 🤞🏾 but I been dubbed enough times to have low expectations..


The crazier the better


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> One more for the Boyz...
> View attachment 22140
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141


Finally, one that doesn't weight as much as a sedan.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

That's a start. 
But what is that watery piss on the left


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Uncooked veggies thrown in with what looks already cooked meat in piss


----------



## FlyingPapaya

At least partially cook, de glaze then throw in the cooked portion..


----------



## CJ

Critique my meal @FlyingPapaya , you kitchen nazi!!!  🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's a start.
> But what is that watery piss on the left





FlyingPapaya said:


> Uncooked veggies thrown in with what looks already cooked meat in piss



I season up the meat n veggies together than add water and a vegetable paste to make a broth.

Than just cover the pot and cook it on low while the rice is cooking...

Its'ah called'ah sauce'ah (Italian voice)


----------



## Intel.imperitive

Lol. Sitting with some probably homeless people atm buying them drinks and food. If celebrities visit me, then this is the minimum I gotta do. Gotta sit my ass down on the pavement and leve l with them, because those celebrities flew across the Atlantic to meet someone who to them is just a homeless crackhead. I would take a picture but they are camera shy


----------



## Intel.imperitive

There we go 

*Nevermind it won't let me upload a video


----------



## JuiceTrain

Intel.imperitive said:


> Lol. Sitting with some probably homeless people atm buying them drinks and food. If celebrities visit me, then this is the minimum I gotta do. Gotta sit my ass down on the pavement and leve l with them, because those celebrities flew across the Atlantic to meet someone who to them is just a homeless crackhead. I would take a picture but they are camera shy


 
Da fuq you talkin' bout Willis🤨

You're sitting with homeless crackhead celebrities?


----------



## Intel.imperitive

JuiceTrain said:


> Da fuq you talkin' bout Willis🤨
> 
> You're sitting with homeless crackhead celebrities?


No, celebrities like Stormzy, Jason Statham and Matt Bomber (the guy who played superman" visit me upon the matrix's request

Now I'm returning the favour to society


----------



## Intel.imperitive

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's a start.
> But what is that watery piss on the left


We got a professional cook here xD


----------



## presser

GSgator said:


> Home - National Nurses March
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing on of these up in Wa state going to support  the wife and her coworkers. The system truly shits on nurses.


god bless our  nurses and the demanding work they do...


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22273
> 
> 
> View attachment 22274


dayummmm


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Critique my meal @FlyingPapaya , you kitchen nazi!!!  🤣
> 
> View attachment 22293


looks damn fcking good. .you got me hungry now lol


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 22273
> 
> 
> View attachment 22274


Noelle - bisexual and Interested in females and other couples. Her husband is straight.

Are you female or a couple now? 🤣


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> I season up the meat n veggies together than add water and a vegetable paste to make a broth.
> 
> Than just cover the pot and cook it on low while the rice is cooking...
> 
> Its'ah called'ah sauce'ah (Italian voice)


🤣 im italian bruh and that is some good impersonation


----------



## presser

Send0 said:


> Noelle - bisexual and Interested in females and other couples. Her husband is straight.
> 
> Are you female or a couple now? 🤣


dayummmm


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> Who said girls don't like long hair....
> View attachment 22136
> 
> 
> View attachment 22138
> 
> 
> 😄😄😄
> Get potato fuxked...


2x dayummmmmmm


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Send0 said:


> Noelle - bisexual and Interested in females and other couples. Her husband is straight.
> 
> Are you female or a couple now? 🤣


Hajahahahahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Noelle - bisexual and Interested in females and other couples. Her husband is straight.
> 
> Are you female or a couple now? 🤣



Aye man...I'm just trying not get a gerbil up the butt...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> Critique my meal @FlyingPapaya , you kitchen nazi!!!  🤣
> 
> View attachment 22293


Sucks that you're cooking with electric in a house.
Gas is much better.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

COVID in a nutshell





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

Okay...check this out 

I made a profile on some b/s dating app called adult friend finder because I'm an adult and I'm looking for a friend 🤗...makes sense right

So anyway....the place is a total scam but I'm having fukin fun lolol








And these fuxkers just don't stop lol
I found a new place to troll Boyz....🥰🥰


----------



## hard_gains

Little yard work this weekend. Mowing and burning shit. Getting some veggies planted. Jalapeno, watermelon, snap peas, tomatoes, and bell peppers. Pretty nice day considering the rain we had the night before.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Da fuq you talkin' bout Willis🤨
> 
> You're sitting with homeless crackhead celebrities?


*sings -- These are the Dope Fiends in your Neighborhood in your neighborhood in yourrrr neighborrrrhood.  Never know who your gonna meet lookin to suck a glass dick. From being in Rocky , to lookin for rocks.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> *sings -- These are the Dope Fiends in your Neighborhood in your neighborhood in yourrrr neighborrrrhood.  Never know who your gonna meet lookin to suck a glass dick. From being in Rocky , to lookin for rocks.
> View attachment 22318



Looks like Gary Busey got hit with a faster & heavier truck 🚛💨💨


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Looks like Gary Busey got hit with a faster & heavier truck 🚛💨💨


Thats the bitch from Rocky , Bridgette Neilson dating Flava was hard on her haahahahah best is that 1.99$ pint of Popov vodka in her hand hahaah right from the bodega


----------



## Yano

Asked this dude years ago if I could take his pic , I even gave him 20 bucks. Honesty in advertising , be respectable.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I could've gotten so many cookies...😠


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I could've gotten so many cookies...😠
> View attachment 22525


The gasoline diet!!!  🤣


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> I could've gotten so many cookies...😠
> View attachment 22525


Damnnnnn 75 Bucks , you need to sell that shit and get you a Green Machine !!


----------



## Butch_C

Try filling a 3/4 ton Diesel @ 5.69 per gallon.


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> I could've gotten so many cookies...😠
> View attachment 22525


wow


----------



## Dex

JuiceTrain said:


> Never fuxked an active pregnant chick...
> Her hormones must be raging...😈😈
> 
> View attachment 21890
> 
> 
> View attachment 21891
> 
> 
> View attachment 21892


Has a "baby in the way" lol. We are clearly paying for these kids.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey done made another come up...😎🧃



So check it,
The model I wanted was $600 cuz it had a $100 off  but they were out of stock from what is showed online.

So the next step up was the $700 model which has all the same features except upgraded led lights, 3or4 more ft lbs of torque, and a brushless motor.

The guy was gonna give it to me for $100 off like they advertised for the sale model but he did me one better..

They had a $700 floor model from last year that he sold to me for $500.

So I got the (slightly) better model for the same price as the on sale model....now who's ready to cut some grass...😈

-edit-
Wait....I gotta let the battery charge 1st 😁


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey done made another come up...😎🧃
> View attachment 22600
> 
> 
> So check it,
> The model I wanted was $600 cuz it had a $100 off  but they were out of stock from what is showed online.
> 
> So the next step up was the $700 model which has all the same features except upgraded led lights, 3or4 more ft lbs of torque, and a brushless motor.
> 
> The guy was gonna give it to me for $100 off like they advertised for the sale model but he did me one better..
> 
> They had a $700 floor model from last year that he sold to me for $500.
> 
> So I got the (slightly) better model for the same price as the on sale model....now who's ready to cut some grass...😈
> 
> -edit-
> Wait....I gotta let the battery charge 1st 😁


It's a lawn mower not a vacuum dawg


----------



## presser

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey done made another come up...😎🧃
> View attachment 22600
> 
> 
> So check it,
> The model I wanted was $600 cuz it had a $100 off  but they were out of stock from what is showed online.
> 
> So the next step up was the $700 model which has all the same features except upgraded led lights, 3or4 more ft lbs of torque, and a brushless motor.
> 
> The guy was gonna give it to me for $100 off like they advertised for the sale model but he did me one better..
> 
> They had a $700 floor model from last year that he sold to me for $500.
> 
> So I got the (slightly) better model for the same price as the on sale model....now who's ready to cut some grass...😈
> 
> -edit-
> Wait....I gotta let the battery charge 1st 😁


very nice let us know who it does...


----------



## lifter6973

presser said:


> very nice let us know who it does...


why, you want to hump his lawn mower?


----------



## presser

lifter6973 said:


> why, you want to hump his lawn mower?


LOLOL i like green and mean


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> It's a lawn mower not a vacuum dawg



Idek what that means 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuxkin' huge azz battery 😮


----------



## JuiceTrain

Before...




After...



Still have a small section to go in the back (battery died)...maybe a 10 x 5 space but this thing is awesome 🥰🥰

All I need is a spare battery to finish everything all at once but it doesn't take long to fully charge (rapid charger) and the spare is really just a luxury, I can do without but come on....who doesn't wanna finish their yard in one go 

-edit- 
I also like the auto shutoff feature w/the mulch bag....when it gets full cuts right off, I hate clumps of dead/wet grass around the yard...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I can do without but come on....who doesn't wanna finish their yard in one go


That's why I just use a gas mower. Plus I don't have to worry about it bogging down if grass gets over grown.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> That's why I just use a gas mower. Plus I don't have to worry about it bogging down if grass gets over grown.



I didn't want the gas ones just because of the maintenance....I know it's not much to properly store it just didn't wanna have to deal w/it...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I didn't want the gas ones just because of the maintenance....I know it's not much to properly store it just didn't wanna have to deal w/it...


Maintenance? What maintenance? I've had my recent one for 3 years, haven't even changed the spark plug on it yet. 

Plus it costs a little more than 1/3 of the electric mowers.

I'm waiting for the battery technology to get better, and for the AI/self mowing technology to improve and come down in price. That's probably the only way I'll go electric.

I do have electric hedge trimmers and some other stuff. That works well.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I thought you had to empty the oil or w/e fluids during winter for storage....


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought you had to empty the oil or w/e fluids during winter for storage....


I don't know, I live in the south... but I would think that all you need to do is run the gas tank dry?


----------



## Send0

Another reason I couldn't do electrical is my back yard is at least 4-5 times bigger. I definitely couldn't finish on one charge, or even 2-3. 😢


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Another reason I couldn't do electrical is my back yard is at least 4-5 times bigger. I definitely couldn't finish on one charge, or even 2-3. 😢



I wouldn't even want that much yard... I'd be to tempted to get atleast a baker's dozen worth of dogs lol


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought you had to empty the oil or w/e fluids during winter for storage....


I just change oil and add gas treatment to the fuel before the winter. It gets down to the single digits here in Iowa at times. Had the same Briggs and Stratton push mower for about 6 years. But you can just change oil ever 2 years really.


----------



## GSgator

Hey juice how much is a battery ? I know with all the cordless tool we use they damn near give the tools away for free they get you when  it’s time to replace those damn batteries .


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Hey juice how much is a battery ? I know with all the cordless tool we use they damn near give the tools away for free they get you when  it’s time to replace those damn batteries .


Looks like anywhere between $150 - $300, depending on whether it's 2.5 Ah or 5.0 Ah

For the cost of a good battery, I could buy another gas mower 😅


----------



## GSgator

I have a landscaper do my yard I have a acre. Takes 3 guys almost 2 hours and cost 150buck . I figured it would take me easily all
day on a weekend . 1 Saturday in OT at work can pay those guys 8 time over so it’s a no brainer .


----------



## Achillesking

GSgator said:


> I have a landscaper do my yard I have a acre. Takes 3 guys almost 2 hours and cost 150buck . I figured it would take me easily all
> day on a weekend . 1 Saturday in OT at work can pay those guys 8 time over so it’s a no brainer .


Fuckin money bags over here


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Hey juice how much is a battery ? I know with all the cordless tool we use they damn near give the tools away for free they get you when  it’s time to replace those damn batteries .





Send0 said:


> Looks like anywhere between $150 - $300, depending on whether it's 2.5 Ah or 5.0 Ah
> 
> For the cost of a good battery, I could buy another gas mower 😅



I'm looking on eBay... it's around $250 for a 7.5 battery...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm looking on eBay... it's around $250 for a 7.5 battery...


I could still buy another new mower for about that price.

If you're excited about your new mower, then that's all that matters. Hopefully the battery doesnt start going bad right after the warranty period ends.


----------



## GSgator

Achillesking said:


> Fuckin money bags over here


Lol hell yea about 5 years ago I started looking at what stuff would cost me as oppose to how much time it would take me and I’ve found there’s a couple things that are just cheaper to pay someone to do. Mowing and paying someone to clean my house .


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought you had to empty the oil or w/e fluids during winter for storage....


Changing the oil is literally taking the cap off, and tilting the mower so it drains in a pan. As complicated as pouring spaghetti into a strainer.

I have had to replace the cheap carburetor a few times though, shit gas.


----------



## Achillesking

GSgator said:


> Lol hell yea about 5 years ago I started looking at what stuff would cost me as oppose to how much time it would take me and I’ve found there’s a couple things that are just cheaper to pay someone to do. Mowing and paying someone to clean my house .


Yea man once every 2 weeks we have cleaners come deep clean the house for $150 then all yiu have to do is up keep during the week


----------



## hard_gains

Achillesking said:


> Yea man once every 2 weeks we have cleaners come deep clean the house for $150 then all yiu have to do is up keep during the week


God dam man. What wealth class you in?


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Lol hell yea about 5 years ago I started looking at what stuff would cost me as oppose to how much time it would take me and I’ve found there’s a couple things that are just cheaper to pay someone to do. Mowing and paying someone to clean my house .


I so want to just pay someone.... but I'm also so sedentary outside of working out that doing things like this gets me off my ass.

I wish I wasn't born half sloth 😢


----------



## Achillesking

hard_gains said:


> God dam man. What wealth class you in?


Meh I'm old n married have two incomes for 20 years live at the beach so there isn't a ton to blow money on.


----------



## hard_gains

Achillesking said:


> Meh I'm old n married have two incomes for 20 years live at the beach so there isn't a ton to blow money on.


I was just giving you shit. That sounds pretty good actually always at the beach.😄


----------



## Achillesking

hard_gains said:


> I was just giving you shit. That sounds pretty good actually always at the beach.😄


No I know I'm just being honest lol. It's great until June-sept rolls Around


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Maintenance? What maintenance? I've had my recent one for 3 years, haven't even changed the spark plug on it yet.
> 
> Plus it costs a little more than 1/3 of the electric mowers.
> 
> I'm waiting for the battery technology to get better, and for the AI/self mowing technology to improve and come down in price. That's probably the only way I'll go electric.
> 
> I do have electric hedge trimmers and some her stuff. That works well.


The gas mower I have I got I think in 2016. Ive never put oil in it. Have you put oil in yours? Absolutely 0 maintenance.
The mower does bog down in super tall grass that is damp on the bottom because it clogs up the blades. I just have to mow slower or pull back and let it clear. If it stops, just rip the cord again.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> The gas mower I have I got I think in 2016. Ive never put oil in it. Have you put oil in yours? Absolutely 0 maintenance.
> The mower does bog down in super tall grass that is damp on the bottom because it clogs up the blades. I just have to mow slower or pull back and let it clear. If it stops, just rip the cord again.


Nope, still running on the original oil that came with it out of the box.

Mine has been zero maintenance as well


----------



## JuiceTrain

New boot, new scoot


----------



## JuiceTrain

Can you see the Juice...🧃


----------



## Dnewell2004

7th grade ball game. Up 14-2 in the third.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

17-2

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

18-2

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

20-2 lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Damn it someone posted a video about a Russian talking about what they plans for the u.s was.
Can't find it


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Damn it someone posted a video about a Russian talking about what they plans for the u.s was.
> Can't find it


This one...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yes thank you


----------



## JuiceTrain

Chillin'...🥱🥱


----------



## nissan11

Transmission is together in the suzuki
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I just want to take the chance to thank all you idiots who keep voting democrat.

We are doing so well.


----------



## nissan11

Getting ready to do some cat fishing on the river this weekend with the girlfriend. She has never been. I told her there is no chance we won't be eating a fish dinner Sat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## Butch_C




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oldie but great


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Changing the oil is literally taking the cap off, and tilting the mower so it drains in a pan. As complicated as pouring spaghetti into a strainer.
> 
> I have had to replace the cheap carburetor a few times though, shit gas.


drains into a pan ? ... thats funny. You my friend need a hand full of sawdust and a spot behind the barn.  👍


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> drains into a pan ? ... thats funny. You my friend need a hand full of sawdust and a spot behind the barn.  👍


Don't let Nissan see that!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## JuiceTrain

🧑🏾‍🔬

​
-disclaimer- 
This a visual representation 
of how to be a scientist...🔬​


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Definitely gonna have to figure out something better later on....😄😄



But it's workin'...lol


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Definitely gonna have to figure out something better later on....😄😄
> View attachment 22865
> 
> 
> But it's workin'...lol


That is literally the easiest way for a personal homebrew setup. No need for a clean box or flow hood, no sterilizing vials.. none of that.

Just half a squeeze on the caulk gun and walk away. Come back and repeat. 👍


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> That is literally the easiest way for a personal homebrew setup. No need for a clean box or flow hood, no sterilizing vials.. none of that.
> 
> Just half a squeeze on the caulk gun and walk away. Come back and repeat. 👍



I wanna make something that has me less involved 😅😅 

I think it was @Jet Labs that posted a good idea...

it was something like this I believe 



The weight plates kept a constant downward pressure making filtering a hands free process...gonna go see what I can nab at lowes later on...


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I wanna make something that has me less involved 😅😅
> 
> I think it was @Jet Labs that posted a good idea...
> 
> it was something like this I believe
> View attachment 22866
> 
> 
> The weight plates kept a constant downward pressure making filtering a hands free process...gonna go see what I can nab at lowes later on...


Ah, I've seen someone do this. They just got two pieces of 2x4's and bored holes for the caulk gun and the vial. They didn't bother making it into a press.

IMO the syringe filters are sensitive to pressure. You have to be careful with a press type setup. I'd stick to the caulk gun personally.


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> Definitely gonna have to figure out something better later on....😄😄
> View attachment 22865
> 
> 
> But it's workin'...lol


That is fkin hilarious


----------



## Send0

It's on guys!! Time to slow smoke some meatz!

Pretty sure the girlfriend stole my mason jars and is using them for something other than their intended purpose! 😡


----------



## Send0

Damn it's hot outside... But going to be totally worth it. 🥰


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> That is fkin hilarious



I let it free hang for extra gravity...
Science 🧑🏾‍🏫


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I wanna make something that has me less involved 😅😅
> 
> I think it was @Jet Labs that posted a good idea...
> 
> it was something like this I believe
> View attachment 22866
> 
> 
> The weight plates kept a constant downward pressure making filtering a hands free process...gonna go see what I can nab at lowes later on...



BEHOLD!!!!
THE JUICE PRESS🧃

​



​


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> BEHOLD!!!!
> THE JUICE PRESS🧃
> View attachment 22892
> ​
> View attachment 22893
> 
> 
> View attachment 22894​


Looks good. How much weight does it require to work without busting syringe filters?


----------



## Jet Labs

Send0 said:


> Looks good. How much weight does it require to work without busting syringe filters?



25lbs-35lbs should be fine without busting any filters and actually produces less psi than squeezing a caulking gun I believe. 

The syringe press is great for hobby brewers doing small batches!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Looks good. How much weight does it require to work without busting syringe filters?



Idk...I have (2) 10-pounders & (2) 5-pounders
Just gonna start light than build up, but I'm thinking a solid 15 will do... I'll try it out tomorrow when I brew my deca


----------



## Send0

Jet Labs said:


> 25lbs-35lbs should be fine without busting any filters and actually produces less psi than squeezing a caulking gun I believe.
> 
> The syringe press is great for hobby brewers doing small batches!


Excellent, thanks for the info and the plans! I'll give this a shot when I brew my next batch.


----------



## Send0

Not done yet... Now it gets double wrapped in foil, and thrown in the oven for a couple of hours at 250 degrees.

The smoking was done at 150 degrees. So despite how it might look, all the juices are still trapped inside this thing. 😍🤤


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Not done yet... Now it gets double wrapped in foil, and thrown in the oven for a couple of hours at 250 degrees.
> 
> The smoking was done at 150 degrees. So despite how it might look, all the juices are still trapped inside this thing. 😍🤤
> 
> View attachment 22915
> 
> View attachment 22916
> 
> View attachment 22917
> View attachment 22918



I wish I could apply myself enough to even think of learning how to do this but there's a BBQ spot down the road 😄😄

Looks great Send0...


----------



## Send0

It's hard to tell in this pic, but the foil is tented. You want to do this so that as it cooks at low temp, it bathes in the steam of the fat and juices and makes it ultra tender.


----------



## Send0

Omg, my hands were covered in juices and bark from transferring it to the foil. 

I tasted it, and jizzed my pants instantly. This was a good idea. 🤤


----------



## Send0

I'm still thinking through this pancake taco thing. Tell me what you guys think about this

Pancake, pulled pork with maple syrup drizzled on it, with an over easy egg that you break right before eating

If it helps imagine the flavor then dry rub that was used for the pork is brown sugar, kosher salt, smoker paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, and course ground pepper.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I'm still thinking through this pancake taco thing. Tell me what you guys think about this
> 
> Pancake, pulled pork with maple syrup drizzled on it, with an over easy egg that you break right before eating
> 
> If it helps imagine the flavor then dry rub that was used for the pork is brown sugar, kosher salt, smoker paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, and course ground pepper.


I've decided to add a battered and fried onion to this, for texture mostly.


----------



## JuiceTrain

​-disclaimer-
Motor oil & design label used 
for arts & crafts purposes only...


----------



## Send0

So i've eaten the pork stuffed panco (pancake taco), and it was delicious. I didn't make the fried onions, and that was a regret. Fried onion strips would have been incredible on this.

The runny yolks and juices dripping off the pork, and the syrup, all mixed on the plate to make this awesome dipping sauce. Dip each bite into that pool of goodness.

I've estimated the calories and macros, and they're actually pretty good. I intentionally overestimated how much dark sugar in the rub I used in the amount of pork consumed, as well as the amount of syrup. I also assumed that I lost about 30% weight when I cooked the pork.

830 calories
60g carbs
34g fat
70g protein

If I had to do it over again, then I'd use my own pancake recipe and make it a waffle instead of a pancake, stuff less pork into it, and definitely add fried onion strips.

Maybe a habanero sauce like @Human_Backhoe suggested would also go nicely

I make tasty food. I don't know jack about taking good pictures or food presentation.


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Definitely gonna have to figure out something better later on....😄😄
> View attachment 22865
> 
> 
> But it's workin'...lol


Dude that’s bad ass  you didn’t get any dog hair in it did you lol .


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Dude that’s bad ass  you didn’t get any dog hair in it did you lol .



Turned the heat up high enough to dissolve it....😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

*The Juice Press🧃
(revised)


*​










						JP🏋🏾‍♂️
					

Watch "JP🏋🏾‍♂️" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

The two issues I had was;

1) Needed to solidfy the vial/plunger in place while filtering, so I walked around the hardware store and found this;
​
Than pretty much just centered the top & bottom on both pieces of wood and glued em..
​




And the second issue was relieving all the stress/pressure from the downward force of weights off the stopper/filter so I ended up just jerry-righing a housing bracket with some b/s residential hanger strap lol




If I used a thicker bracket and made more of an effort it could support a heavier top load but right now I have 20lbs on it and it's running smooth....


25lbs was crushing it but like I said it's just a weak makeshift bracket...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fresh off the juice press...🧃🏋🏾‍♂️



-disclaimer-
Continuing display of 
impressionism style artistry...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Fresh off the juice press...🧃🏋🏾‍♂️
> View attachment 23012
> 
> 
> -disclaimer-
> Continuing display of
> impressionism style artistry...


Why do you not have a Juicey Juice label on those?!?  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Why do you not have a Juicey Juice label on those?!?  🤔🤔🤔


He should do 20 ml vials and call them Juice’s Juice Jugs


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> *The Juice Press🧃
> (revised)
> 
> View attachment 22992
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP🏋🏾‍♂️
> 
> 
> Watch "JP🏋🏾‍♂️" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Nice setup


----------



## JuiceTrain

Last artistic rendition of the week...


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> *The Juice Press🧃
> (revised)
> 
> View attachment 22992
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP🏋🏾‍♂️
> 
> 
> Watch "JP🏋🏾‍♂️" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Fucking MacGyver over here that’s a  pretty impressive rig there .


----------



## Butch_C

@Yano


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ




----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> View attachment 23060


You mentioned you hike with a back pack. Is this like a weighted ruck sack?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You mentioned you hike with a back pack. Is this like a weighted ruck sack?


No, I have supplies in there... Water, knife, first aid kit, bug spray, toilet paper (needed it today 💩) and other stuff as needed, depending upon the hike, like water filters, rain gear, external battery pack, lighting, shelter, etc...

It's up to 15 lbs if fully loaded.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


What kind?


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> What kind?


Eastern Coachwhip


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 23089


It's a velociraptor!!!!


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Did you kiss it?


----------



## The Phoenix

This fresh cabbage will be used for dinner. Good winter yield 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Butch_C

I don't know if it's my service or if I have been blocked from sharing pictures but the option isn't showing anymore. 🤔 most likely a service issue as I haven't sent any unsolicited dick pics for at least 2 days.


----------



## Butch_C

I cleared my cookies and the option is back. I am in a location that service goes in and out. It is nice here. The Fl trail runs right through so there is tons of hiking available.


----------



## Butch_C

When it's 94 degrees and your 9 yo wants a campfire.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Butch_C said:


> When it's 94 degrees and your 9 yo wants a campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23142


Got any power at that site? Bath house? You guys doing any fishing?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


This is why you don't eat the kitty from the back


----------



## Butch_C

nissan11 said:


> Got any power at that site? Bath house? You guys doing any fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Camper with a/c shower etc. The lake here is almost dry. They do have nice bathrooms with showers.


----------



## GSgator

Home PT crew


----------



## JuiceTrain

Late night artistic development session...


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> Late night artistic development session...
> View attachment 23212


you should call yourself Ghetto Labs


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> you should call yourself Ghetto Labs



I'm in suburbia now 😄😄


----------



## hard_gains

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Nintendo, super Nintendo, 64, and 2 tall boys. Having flashbacks to my childhood. 😄


----------



## Send0

hard_gains said:


> Nintendo, super Nintendo, 64, and 2 tall boys. Having flashbacks to my childhood. 😄


@nissan11 what games do you have for those systems?


----------



## hard_gains

Send0 said:


> @nissan11 what games do you have for those systems?


He has to have Mario for sure on all 3 of them.


----------



## nissan11

Send0 said:


> @nissan11 what games do you have for those systems?


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Supps....



Got 3more coming this week 
Vitamin E 
Vitamin K2 
& Fish oil


----------



## nissan11

Always looking for more...

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Bleh, I was hoping you had something more interesting that you wouldn't mind parting with for a price 😅


----------



## hard_gains

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Where is street fighter? 😄


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm in suburbia now 😄😄


That's the label ya need right there !


----------



## JuiceTrain

My job for the next few days this week...😄😄







*edit*
I made it even easier...


----------



## GSgator

Suck that gravy train up


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> My job for the next few days this week...😄😄
> View attachment 23293
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23294
> 
> 
> *edit*
> I made it even easier...
> View attachment 23295


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


>


i woulda put this one but in place of Crazy, use Gravy Train


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> i woulda put this one but in place of Crazy, use Gravy Train


Could of hit it with some O'jays too lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


>



That started off trippy AF 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Could of hit it with some O'jays too lol



Definitely up my alley...🤑


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> That started off trippy AF 😄😄


You don't remember that video?  One of the most watched in MTV era.


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


> You don't remember that video?  One of the most watched in MTV era.



I never listened to that type of music until a year or 2 ago...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I never listened to that type of music until a year or 2 ago...


Couldn't afford cable? 😁  

*sorry, sorry, sorry, I'm going to hell. 😪


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Couldn't afford cable? 😁
> 
> *sorry, sorry, sorry, I'm going to hell. 😪


He thought you had to tip the provider, so he chose to not get the service. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> He thought you had to tip the provider, so he chose to not get the service. 🤷‍♂️


He's the first guy ever to turn a girl down when she asked for "just the tip". 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

I remember Yo MTV raps, the red hot chilli peppers with that floating car & the cartoon gorilla that was like "shake, shake, shake, shake...feel good..." Hahaha


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> I remember Yo MTV raps, the red hot chilli peppers with that floating car & the cartoon gorilla that was like "shake, shake, shake, shake...feel good..." Hahaha


From watching it at a friend's house when you were growing up, right? 😅


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23305
> 
> 
> View attachment 23306
> 
> 
> View attachment 23308


Thats fancy , i got a whole shelf in the kitchen cabinet full of shit


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> Thats fancy , i got a whole shelf in the kitchen cabinet full of shit



I hate the daily task of opening/closing bottles...this makes it somewhat fun lol 

Plus those packages it came in will make anyone go agro


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23305
> 
> 
> View attachment 23306
> 
> 
> View attachment 23308






Those look like jelly beans.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bundy style


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Supps....
> 
> View attachment 23248
> 
> 
> Got 3more coming this week
> Vitamin E
> Vitamin K2
> & Fish oil



ORGANIZATION
&
EFFICIENCY!!!!
​


----------



## Stickler

Light lunch


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Just put new rod holders on the boat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix

outside my corporate gym 









						IMG-0140
					

Image IMG-0140 in misc album




					ibb.co


----------



## Send0

The Phoenix said:


> outside my corporate gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-0140
> 
> 
> Image IMG-0140 in misc album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


That is a nice truck. I wouldn't mind owning that bad boy.


----------



## The Phoenix

Send0 said:


> That is a nice truck. I wouldn't mind owning that bad boy.



I was admiring it too but couldn’t help wonder what the gas mileage was like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stickler

The Phoenix said:


> I was admiring it too but couldn’t help wonder what the gas mileage was like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Answer: it sucks.  <--just an educated guess.


----------



## The Phoenix

Stickler said:


> Answer: it sucks. QUOTE]
> 
> More power to him if he’s able to drive it to the gym so I can appreciate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11

Everyone is squatting. All of us. The whole gang.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Everyone is squatting. All of us. The whole gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


So you and @Bro Bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> So you and @Bro Bundy


I lift in a real gym


----------



## Butch_C

View from this morning. Apparently I am shop foreman, cnc programmer, cad designer and AC guy.


----------



## nissan11

Removed the middle bench to make more room for activities. Adding some bracing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> Removed the middle bench to make more room for activities. Adding some bracing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Nissan's trying to have sex on a boat...


----------



## nissan11

JuiceTrain said:


> Nissan's trying to have sex on a boat...


Happened last week.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

Not a bad view


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> Not a bad view


Hope she's having a ball 👊


----------



## RiR0

Achillesking said:


> Hope she's having a ball 👊


She’s having a blast buddy.


----------



## Butch_C

JuiceTrain said:


> Nissan's trying to have sex on a boat...


That's not a boat, that's a dinghy! This is a boat!


----------



## Butch_C

nissan11 said:


> Removed the middle bench to make more room for activities. Adding some bracing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Nice Welding setup! Have the same one here.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

Butch_C said:


> That's not a boat, that's a dinghy! This is a boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23542



That wouldn't last 5 minutes in the Great Pee Dee River


----------



## FlyingPapaya

@nissan11


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> @nissan11


That's not a live picture. I think you have the wrong thread. 

Snake on today's fire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdjents

Some fresh stripes


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> That's not a live picture. I think you have the wrong thread.
> 
> Snake on today's fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


What kind of snake is that ? Looks like a copperhead but different markings than here


----------



## Bro Bundy

Man food


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> What kind of snake is that ? Looks like a copperhead but different markings than here


Timber rattlesnake


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Timber rattlesnake


Fuck that noise


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bouncing


----------



## Bro Bundy

Wannna kick someone’s ass


----------



## Bro Bundy

Empty as nissans dating book


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> Wannna kick someone’s ass



I bet the place was full when you walked in.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

When the Latin server tells you “yes it’s spicy, it’s very good”
Take it seriously


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> When the Latin server tells you “yes it’s spicy, it’s very good”
> Take it seriously


Diarrhea Diarrhea, cha cha cha!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

RiR0 said:


> When the Latin server tells you “yes it’s spicy, it’s very good”
> Take it seriously


Hahahahaha. Can't take the heat huh 🤣
But was it yummy


----------



## RiR0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahaha. Can't take the heat huh 🤣
> But was it yummy


It was delicious. I ate the chicken and mandarin oranges out of it and some of the rice.
I was starving when we sat down so I destroyed a combo appetizer platter.


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Clean your damn keyboard.


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hahahahaha. Can't take the heat huh 🤣
> But was it yummy


Did you just say yummy? Banned!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'll yummy you


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Send0 said:


> Clean your damn keyboard.


I vacuum my dang Xbox and pet supply.....
It's not that hard, use the attachment that reduces into the small angled end. Put to keyboard and go


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> Man food


Your steak is over cooked.
Men eat rare to medium rare


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Here's your picture @nissan11  🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy

FlyingPapaya said:


> Your steak is over cooked.
> Men eat rare to medium rare


wasnt my best steak or cut


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


your a nasty slob


----------



## Bro Bundy

Sickest shoe ever


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bouncing night


----------



## Bro Bundy

The devils tower in nj


----------



## Bro Bundy

I wanna that that tattooed


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bro Bundy said:


> wasnt my best steak or cut


A real man admits. Propa


----------



## Stickler

Bro Bundy said:


> Wannna kick someone’s ass


The bar's empty.  Who's ass you kickin?


----------



## Stickler

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


you had me at purell.


----------



## Stickler

Bro Bundy said:


> Bouncing night


Wait... is that Intel w/ an American Blond?  I mean he DID say... "They can SMELL the Test."


----------



## Bro Bundy

Stickler said:


> The bar's empty.  Who's ass you kickin?


i got paid to sit around and drink


----------



## PZT

Bro Bundy said:


> Sickest shoe ever


Pretty clean


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

Wrong thread.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Looking chonky. Keep up the hard working pounding beers sir.


----------



## nissan11

214.

I'd have to get to 198 to drop a class at the meet in 9 weeks. Needless to say I'm not even tryin.


----------



## Butch_C

League night.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Wrong thread.


Nope


----------



## Send0

Not a live picture, but pretty much how I've felt most of this year. 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dog season has officially ended Boyz....
​


----------



## Butch_C

First cook in the new treager.


----------



## Butch_C

going to try smoking some Salmon and Mahi. Chicken legs came out good.


----------



## Yano

Ok so not exactly a ,,, "live" picture ....  oopsie no head.


----------



## beachbody30

"working"


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Dog season has officially ended Boyz....
> View attachment 23885​



I'm trying to set up a polyamorus relationship here Boyz...wish me luck 🤞🏾


----------



## CJ

I'm busy.....


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I'm busy.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 24100
> View attachment 24101
> View attachment 24102


You can fuck all the way off, sir.


----------



## Parade

nissan11 said:


> Just put new rod holders on the boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Is that a Grumman?


----------



## nissan11

Parade said:


> Is that a Grumman?


I don't know what it is, but it is very old.


----------



## Yano

Parade said:


> Is that a Grumman?


My guess was gonna be an old 16' Aluminum Starcraft , Dad had a 14 and that handle in the bow looks awful familiar.


----------



## JuiceTrain

🥱🥱
​


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

CJ said:


> I'm busy.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 24100
> View attachment 24101
> View attachment 24102


I’m almost 100% positive I know where this is lol


----------



## CJ

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I’m almost 100% positive I know where this is lol


Where?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

CJ said:


> Where?


Won’t get super specific but eastern NC?


----------



## CJ

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Won’t get super specific but eastern NC?


No sir, SE Mass


----------



## nissan11

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Won’t get super specific but eastern NC?


What do you know about eastern NC?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Tick got me. I put it on a pellet and hand fed it to my largest turtle, Pizza.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

CJ said:


> No sir, SE Mass


Ahh gotcha looks A LOT like an area I used to live in. Looks like the inter coastal…but good shit looks relaxing!


nissan11 said:


> What do you know about eastern NC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Shiiiiit lived there for a bit. So I know a thing or two about the ol ENC.


----------



## The Phoenix

nissan11 said:


> Tick got me. I put it on a pellet and hand fed it to my largest turtle, Pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Those are in your swamp water tank?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> Tick got me. I put it on a pellet and hand fed it to my largest turtle, Pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Last thing your goofy ass needs is lyme disease , be careful with them things.


----------



## Parade

nissan11 said:


> I don't know what it is, but it is very old.


I have a 1957 Grumman Sportboat. It’s awesome. very well taken care of too.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Parade said:


> I have a 1957 Grumman Sportboat. It’s awesome. very well taken care of too.


I cant tell what logo this was before it wore out


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Happy Fourth of July (weekend) everyone! Cheers! 🤘🏼


----------



## Parade

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Hard to tell. Metal Boat Company and Grumman are both made in Marathon, NY. Same company I think. And they both had the globe at the top of their plates. You may have a pre-1952 Sportboat. Which would be pretty awesome.

there’s like a huge cult following for these boats if that’s what you have. They were so well built. Considered a top 10 hull design all time.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I rep my land


----------



## Slabiathan

Enjoying the lake!

Sent from my SM-A135U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Ive made it in life. I bought a bew earthquake.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Turtle soup is supposed to be pretty damn good


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Turtle soup is supposed to be pretty damn good


Don't you dare 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Turtle Soup
					

This hearty soup has a real "snappy" flavor from the cayenne pepper and lemon juice. It's a treat and good use of turtle meat. With a salad and fresh bread, a steaming bowlful makes a nice meal. -Dave Wood, Elmwood Park, New Jersey




					www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> Turtle soup is supposed to be pretty damn good


Love me some turtle soup


----------



## GSgator

Range day  stretching  out my long range rifle  and doing some night shooting with the AR. Buddy is bringing his NV that should be interesting.


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Koonj

GSgator said:


> Range day  stretching  out my long range rifle  and doing some night shooting with the AR. Buddy is bringing his NV that should be interesting.


What are you using for long range?


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> Range day  stretching  out my long range rifle  and doing some night shooting with the AR. Buddy is bringing his NV that should be interesting.


Remember, school children are NOT targets. 😁


----------



## nissan11

MikeyLikey wrenching
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Koonj said:


> What are you using for long range?


6.5 CM


----------



## Robdjents

GSgator said:


> 6.5 CM


Ever try long range with your AR? It’s a fun challenge…I’m consistent on a plate at about 650…after that I can’t seem to be still enough to group well


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

nissan11 said:


> MikeyLikey wrenchin
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


You spray it with PB Blaster and let it sit for a while yet? Or straight to the fire? Lol that setup might not get it hot enough fyi but if it does more power to ya!


----------



## GSgator

Robdjents said:


> Ever try long range with your AR? It’s a fun challenge…I’m consistent on a plate at about 650…after that I can’t seem to be still enough to group well


No I haven’t. I have a 1X8 BDC optic that suppose to be dialed in up to 800 yards . What grain round are you running thru yours?


----------



## nissan11

PinIt2WinIt said:


> You spray it with PB Blaster and let it sit for a while yet? Or straight to the fire? Lol that setup might not get it hot enough fyi but if it does more power to ya!


Been spraying everything rusty every day for 4 weeks.


----------



## nissan11

Almost ready for paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdjents

GSgator said:


> No I haven’t. I have a 1X8 BDC optic that suppose to be dialed in up to 800 yards . What grain round are you running thru yours?


Just standard 5.56 at 55gr.  Mildot optic as opposed to moa I have found to be much more accurate at long range


----------



## Robdjents

Let’s go!!!!!


----------



## lfod14

losieloos said:


> How to you post pics?


Just take a pic and drag it into the text box.


----------



## Bomb10shell

🦈🦈


----------



## Butch_C

Mmmmm chicken


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Been cruising for two weeks. Dropped 3 pounds but still making small gains on my lifts no doubt. Been eating 250-300g of protein, 125-150g carbs, and 80-100g fat every day. Feeling good and will get bloods done at the end of the month to see where I’m at.


----------



## nissan11

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Been cruising for two weeks. Dropped 3 pounds but still making small gains on my lifts no doubt. Been eating 250-300g of protein, 125-150g carbs, and 80-100g fat every day. Feeling good and will get bloods done at the end of the month to see where I’m at.
> View attachment 24474


Tell me about the ktm.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

nissan11 said:


> Tell me about the ktm.


2016 250sx. Rode two strokes as a kid up to my cr85. After that I was full on 4 stroke. Had a crf250 and a crf450. Loved them…450 literally made me feel like I got in the ring with mcGregor after a day of riding lol beat to shit. Loved those home until it was time for engine work. That’s when I said I’m over it. Sold my Crf250 after I had the top end fully done. Bought this bike for a really good price and absolutely love it. Never going back to a 4 stroke. I could talk for days about how much I love the bike especially ktm’s. Rode Hondas my whole life except for a pw50 when I first started. I legit will never buy anything except a KTM now.


----------



## nissan11

PinIt2WinIt said:


> 2016 250sx. Rode two strokes as a kid up to my cr85. After that I was full on 4 stroke. Had a crf250 and a crf450. Loved them…450 literally made me feel like I got in the ring with mcGregor after a day of riding lol beat to shit. Loved those home until it was time for engine work. That’s when I said I’m over it. Sold my Crf250 after I had the top end fully done. Bought this bike for a really good price and absolutely love it. Never going back to a 4 stroke. I could talk for days about how much I love the bike especially ktm’s. Rode Hondas my whole life except for a pw50 when I first started. I legit will never buy anything except a KTM now.


I have a few 2 wheeler friends who love KTM. They made a quad for a couple of years but it never got popular. 
I'm a 2 stroke guy too.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

nissan11 said:


> I have a few 2 wheeler friends who love KTM. They made a quad for a couple of years but it never got popular.
> I'm a 2 stroke guy too.


I’m sure their quads were fuckin legit lol


----------



## nissan11

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I’m sure their quads were fuckin legit lol


They were so-so and designed for XC and MX racing. The chassis geometry was OK but the motors didn't make as much power as the yamahas and hondas. Also, KTM was very limitted in it's pro racer support during that time so there was little incentive for the riders.


----------



## Signsin1

nissan11 said:


> MikeyLikey wrenching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Nice man.. I got a 91 that I completely restored a couple years ago ...About the condition yours in is in.. Then I did the 200x..Ive got an old '84 YZ and '87 CR ditbike im going to do now..Let me know if you have problems finding parts.. Ive got a pile of extras..


----------



## Yano

PinIt2WinIt said:


> 2016 250sx. Rode two strokes as a kid up to my cr85. After that I was full on 4 stroke. Had a crf250 and a crf450. Loved them…450 literally made me feel like I got in the ring with mcGregor after a day of riding lol beat to shit. Loved those home until it was time for engine work. That’s when I said I’m over it. Sold my Crf250 after I had the top end fully done. Bought this bike for a really good price and absolutely love it. Never going back to a 4 stroke. I could talk for days about how much I love the bike especially ktm’s. Rode Hondas my whole life except for a pw50 when I first started. I legit will never buy anything except a KTM now.


Ill have to dig around in the old photo albums from when we were kids see if there's any pics of my old 82 495. 

Old man got it in some kind of trade  to this day that was the sickest fucking dirt bike i've ever been on. 

Just too fucking much bike stupid heavy , tall as a fucking horse and more power than you ever knew what to do with.


----------



## nissan11

Signsin1 said:


> Nice man.. I got a 91 that I completely restored a couple years ago ...About the condition yours in is in.. Then I did the 200x..Ive got an old '84 YZ and '87 CR ditbike im going to do now..Let me know if you have problems finding parts.. Ive got a pile of extras..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24490
> View attachment 24489


Clean bike! Great job on the build!

The one in my pictures is an 85 and I am building it for my brother. I got the crank rebuilt and just sealed the cases. This is my first experience with a suzuki.

I have a 92 roller that I am going to start on in the spring. It has a laegers swingarm which is cool. My brother's 85 swingarm needs to be welded and reinforced. I need to find someone good at TIG welding aluminum. 

I'll be selling my 350x soon. I haven't ridden it in 18 months. Between my banshee and 250R I never ride it and I am running out of dry storage room. I also built a 200m last winter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

nissan11 said:


> Clean bike! Great job on the build!
> 
> The one in my pictures is an 85 and I am building it for my brother. I got the crank rebuilt and just sealed the cases. This is my first experience with a suzuki.
> 
> I have a 92 roller that I am going to start on in the spring. It has a laegers swingarm which is cool. My brother's 85 swingarm needs to be welded and reinforced. I need to find someone good at TIG welding aluminum.
> 
> I'll be selling my 350x soon. I haven't ridden it in 18 months. Between my banshee and 250R I never ride it and I am running out of dry storage room. I also built a 200m last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Yep The 85-86 swingers were known to break like that.. Bad ass trikes man..Im a trike person first myself..I was looking and looking for a 350x but couldnt find a deal..then the 87 200x came up and was a steal, so I had to get it. Your 250r is nice.. Theres several old three wheelers I wish I would have never sold. Isn't crazy how much in value they have gone up? Im out of room too..sucks! If you have not seen this site for parts, check it out.. The owner, Mark, use to race Lt's back in the day and is still active in the scene.. HSD Racing  https://www.hsdracing.com/


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Yano said:


> Ill have to dig around in the old photo albums from when we were kids see if there's any pics of my old 82 495.
> 
> Old man got it in some kind of trade  to this day that was the sickest fucking dirt bike i've ever been on.
> 
> Just too fucking much bike stupid heavy , tall as a fucking horse and more power than you ever knew what to do with.


I absolutely do not doubt that lol. Guys that raced those and the 500’s back in the day had the biggest balls no doubt. Those things were rockets lol. Hang on and pray you don’t die lol


----------



## Yano

PinIt2WinIt said:


> I absolutely do not doubt that lol. Guys that raced those and the 500’s back in the day had the biggest balls no doubt. Those things were rockets lol. Hang on and pray you don’t die lol


That was pretty much it too haahaha , hold on and fucking pray.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Signsin1 said:


> Nice man.. I got a 91 that I completely restored a couple years ago ...About the condition yours in is in.. Then I did the 200x..Ive got an old '84 YZ and '87 CR ditbike im going to do now..Let me know if you have problems finding parts.. Ive got a pile of extras..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24490
> View attachment 24489


Those are Fuckin CLEAN! That three wheeler is a death sentence lol cool things to have though no doubt!


----------



## Signsin1

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Those are Fuckin CLEAN! That three wheeler is a death sentence lol cool things to have though no doubt!


Thanks man... Ive been riding trikes since I was a kid....lol..Ive had some bad wrecks over the years.. It fucked me up earlier this year.. The back tire scuffed a stump while I was hauling ass down a tight trail..Threw me off and fucked my shoulder up with a separation.. Couldn't lift shit for about a month. Its still nagging me when going heavy and will probably need surgery...


----------



## nissan11

Signsin1 said:


> Yep The 85-86 swingers were known to break like that.. Bad ass trikes man..Im a trike person first myself..I was looking and looking for a 350x but couldnt find a deal..then the 87 200x came up and was a steal, so I had to get it. Your 250r is nice.. Theres several old three wheelers I wish I would have never sold. Isn't crazy how much in value they have gone up? Im out of room too..sucks! If you have not seen this site for parts, check it out.. The owner, Mark, use to race Lt's back in the day and is still active in the scene.. HSD Racing  https://www.hsdracing.com/


What state are you in? Where do you ride?

I have heard HSD mentioned on the facebook groups. I believe they used to make steel swingarms for the 85-86 but no longer do?


----------



## Signsin1

nissan11 said:


> What state are you in? Where do you ride?
> 
> I have heard HSD mentioned on the facebook groups. I believe they used to make steel swingarms for the 85-86 but no longer do?


Im all the way down in south Florida and ride all over Florida and even Georgia..

Looks like HSD sells the MTC swingers for a 85-86..You just need the carrier... Ive never had luck with tig welding..Always breaks again

I bought the MTC a-arms they make and am very happy with them.

If you have a 92 you are going to work on soon, I have a lot of parts for it as my 91 is the same everything.. Ill send pics of stuff i have this week.. If theres something you can use or want, just pay for shipping.. Id rather you get the parts, than deal with EBAY

Ive got old WORX shocks that just need a rebuild but work as is, all kinds of bearings, bushings, plastics, radiator, etc.



u


----------



## nissan11

Signsin1 said:


> Im all the way down in south Florida and ride all over Florida and even Georgia..
> 
> Looks like HSD sells the MTC swingers for a 85-86..You just need the carrier... Ive never had luck with tig welding..Always breaks again
> 
> I bought the MTC a-arms they make and am very happy with them.
> 
> If you have a 92 you are going to work on soon, I have a lot of parts for it as my 91 is the same everything.. Ill send pics of stuff i have this week.. If theres something you can use or want, just pay for shipping.. Id rather you get the parts, than deal with EBAY
> 
> Ive got old WORX shocks that just need a rebuild but work as is, all kinds of bearings, bushings, plastics, radiator, etc.
> 
> View attachment 24503
> 
> u



Cool, thanks!!! I'll let you know. I made a 10 hour round trip for the 92 project. It is a roller with most of the engine parts. The cases and crank are good but the cylinder has head stud broke off in it. I'm not sure I'll be able to fix it. I know I have a trans and clutch. I think I might be missing a flywheel and wiring harness. I will have to check.

I am trying to get this 85 together for my brother before we head from NC to Oklahoma in mid september for the annual bansheehq ride. I'll be working on the 92 after that trip.

I drove down to Punta Gorda 2 years ago for a MX race. I also ride at Sunnyside in Wrens, GA and Durhamtown before they changed ownership.


----------



## nissan11

This is the 92
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Here are a few recent pics. 
And one pic from Durhamtown. They were super cool to let me use their ramp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

nissan11 said:


> Here are a few recent pics.
> And one pic from Durhamtown. They were super cool to let me use their ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Ill be honest..I dont know if Ive ever seen anyone launch a Banshee that high. nice man.

Did someone fabricate that swinger for the 92?  Just from the pic the frame looks damn good and clean. Hard to find them with the stock bumper not all tore up.

I had old Trekker tires on mine as well when I bought it..lol

Ive rode in Port Charlotte numerous times.. There's trails very close to the old "forida tracks and trails" (probaby where you rode)  is where I wrecked my 200x earlier this year..

Send a pic of the head stud if you can


----------



## Signsin1

@nissan11 
I ride with my brother mostly.. I bought him a 200x project and he finished it recently..Heres his '85 200x and restored 250r next to mine...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PinIt2WinIt said:


> 2016 250sx. Rode two strokes as a kid up to my cr85. After that I was full on 4 stroke. Had a crf250 and a crf450. Loved them…450 literally made me feel like I got in the ring with mcGregor after a day of riding lol beat to shit. Loved those home until it was time for engine work. That’s when I said I’m over it. Sold my Crf250 after I had the top end fully done. Bought this bike for a really good price and absolutely love it. Never going back to a 4 stroke. I could talk for days about how much I love the bike especially ktm’s. Rode Hondas my whole life except for a pw50 when I first started. I legit will never buy anything except a KTM now.


Love my 450; you have to manhandle it but it makes trails more rewarding


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Marine layer is out but still warm


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Marine layer is out but still warm


You a Florida guy too?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

nissan11 said:


> Here are a few recent pics.
> And one pic from Durhamtown. They were super cool to let me use their ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Dude you’re gnarly hitting a ramp on a quad lmao. Not too many dudes doing that anymore I feel like. Moto is one thing but quads…shiiiiit lol. Keeping the 90’s crusty demons of dirt type style alive! I like it.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PinIt2WinIt said:


> You a Florida guy too?


I wish brother, in socal on vacation


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I wish brother, in socal on vacation


Nice!!! My old stomping grounds. Miss that area…fucking weather and food does t get much better! In my opinion…lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Nice!!! My old stomping grounds. Miss that area…fucking weather and food does t get much better! In my opinion…lol


First time down here and love it so far. You hit the best parts but missed the sick dive bars.

Are you in Florida now?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> First time down here and love it so far. You hit the best parts but missed the sick dive bars.
> 
> Are you in Florida now?


Yeah solid dive bars too no doubt! No I’m in Georgia but close-ish to Florida lol.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Someone bruised a the sole of her hoof. Needed a cast and some cut off.

Kinda hard getting her tied lol. 

After that little 5/10/20 did the trick. Lol.

Butorphanol + Xylazine + Ketamine. She's high as fuck!

She is all good and up and walking.  I love my job!


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 24559
> View attachment 24560
> 
> 
> Someone bruised a the sole of her hoof. Needed a cast and some cut off.
> 
> Kinda hard getting her tied lol.
> 
> After that little 5/10/20 did the trick. Lol.
> 
> Butorphanol + Xylazine + Ketamine. She's high as fuck!
> 
> She is all good and up and walking.  I love my job!


Don't know if you've ever seen this guys channel , really talented farrier. Some of the stuff he deals with ,, well you know ..hahaha it will flat out turn ya stomach. 


			https://www.youtube.com/c/TheHoofGP


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Yano said:


> Don't know if you've ever seen this guys channel , really talented farrier. Some of the stuff he deals with ,, well you know ..hahaha it will flat out turn ya stomach.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TheHoofGP



Man is that guy good lol. That's a tough job. I don't know if I could do it day in day out.


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man is that guy good lol. That's a tough job. I don't know if I could do it day in day out.


No shit man some of the infections he drains ... no amount of vicks vapor rub on the moustache would keep me from gagging like a maggot ... holy fuck !!


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


You had one job ,,, one job !! ....... this is why we cant have nice things ...


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Yano said:


> You had one job ,,, one job !! ....... this is why we cant have nice things ...


I’d like to add the sweet ass scissor jack they somehow need to make work on soft mud lol.


----------



## nissan11

This is not more better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> This is not more better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Ya know I seen mo'betta a time or two myself ,, and I concur ,, that's not it.


----------



## Signsin1

Just wont $5k on a $50 scratcher..Got the "money bag" symbol..You win double the amount of all 35 prizes..


----------



## Yano

Signsin1 said:


> Just wont $5k on a $50 scratcher..Got the "money bag" symbol..You win double the amount of all 35 prizes..
> 
> 
> View attachment 24597
> 
> View attachment 24598


Right on man Congrats !!


----------



## Signsin1

Yano said:


> Right on man Congrats !!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## CJ




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

I feel like I need to pick up some food pic slack while juicetrain is reflecting on life.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Prepping for that ATP pump workout


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> Prepping for that ATP pump workout
> View attachment 24764


Right ATP


🤣 I'm just goofing around.


----------



## Bomb10shell

hard_gains said:


> Right ATP
> View attachment 24765
> 
> 🤣 I'm just goofing around.


Where did you find this picture of me in my final days of competition prep?!?!?!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Where did you find this picture of me in my final days of competition prep?!?!?!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


I dunno what I just watched, but I feel like I need to nosedive and watch it again 🤔


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I dunno what I just watched, but I feel like I need to nosedive and watch it again 🤔


Thats from an old movie called Heavy Metal ,, classic.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Thats from an old movie called Heavy Metal ,, classic.


I'll add that to my list of ones to watch


----------



## PZT

I musta missed the ATP talk lol


----------



## nissan11

What's ATP?


----------



## PZT

nissan11 said:


> What's ATP?


Ya you know Pee?


----------



## The Phoenix

IMG-0266
					

Image IMG-0266 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> IMG-0266
> 
> 
> Image IMG-0266 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


What is that, I can't make it out? 🤔


----------



## The Phoenix

CJ said:


> What is that, I can't make it out? 🤔


a combination of pepper, cabbage, eggplant, tomatillo, my garden.  watering, there might be a metal roadrunner in the shot.


----------



## CJ

The Phoenix said:


> a combination of pepper, cabbage, eggplant, tomatillo, my garden.  watering, there might be a metal roadrunner in the shot.


It's the road runner that was confusing me. 🤣


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

360° Summit of Mt Monadnock
					

Watch "360° Summit of Mt Monadnock " on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fat stoned slut I banged


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> Fat stoned slut I banged


I'd bleed on her.


----------



## RiR0

Bro Bundy said:


> Fat stoned slut I banged


I feel dumb as fuck. I kept hitting the play button


----------



## Bro Bundy

RiR0 said:


> I feel dumb as fuck. I kept hitting the play button


it is a video but i just took a pic


----------



## RiR0

Bro Bundy said:


> it is a video but i just took a pic


I know that now 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy

RiR0 said:


> I know that now 😂


not the hottest girl ive ever banged but a great fuck none the less


----------



## PZT

Bro Bundy said:


> Fat stoned slut I banged


Sucked a mean dick I bet


----------



## Bro Bundy

PZT said:


> Sucked a mean dick I bet


You would be correct


----------



## Caligrower

Moved some my harvesters today. Gets me as pumped up as hitting the gym in the morning.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Going to need that video Bundy


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> I feel dumb as fuck. I kept hitting the play button


Yo me too!!!


----------



## Achillesking

Bro Bundy said:


> not the hottest girl ive ever banged but a great fuck none the less


Usually how it plays out


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> I feel dumb as fuck. I kept hitting the play button


I'm glad when I finally got past that to see i'm not the only one that kept trying to get that shit to play ... fucking Bundy with a literal Booby Trap ,,, fuck me LOL


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I tried tapping the play button once lolol. Fucker Bundy!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

This one's for you @nissan11


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## RiR0

Idk how they do it


----------



## TomJ

Bro Bundy said:


> not the hottest girl ive ever banged but a great fuck none the less


i had an on and off side piece before i started dating my girl that had a bit of a butter face and a little soft if you know what i mean, but hell of an ass and a big old set of jewish village feeders that was... lets say... very enthusiastic.


----------



## TomJ

TomJ said:


> i had an on and off side piece before i started dating my girl that had a bit of a butter face and a little soft if you know what i mean, but hell of an ass and a big old set of jewish village feeders that was... lets say... very enthusiastic.


----------



## PZT

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Idk how they do it


That's a dream roof, that'll lay down quick and easy.  Still hot as balls up there though, I did that in my younger years for a hot minute.


----------



## CJ

I wanna hike THOSE mountains!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Hey you don't look crazy. This is good picture 👍


----------



## Yano

TomJ said:


> i had an on and off side piece before i started dating my girl that had a bit of a butter face and a little soft if you know what i mean, but hell of an ass and a big old set of jewish village feeders that was... lets say... very enthusiastic.


You an I both Sir Tom hahaaha ahhh mine was named Vicki ,, round n jiggly in all the right spots


----------



## Yano

Unfortunately , my time with my horny little jewish princess led me to another predicament after a while  ....


----------



## Bomb10shell

Got locked out of the house today. So I'm slowly melting on the deck waiting for my keys to arrive. At least the view doesn't suck.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 24912
> 
> Got locked out of the house today. So I'm slowly melting on the deck waiting for my keys to arrive. At least the view doesn't suck.


Right on ... *points ... Deer !! and its got one hell of a rack on it


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Right on ... *points ... Deer !! and its got one hell of a rack on it






Look! It's Yano-Rick!


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That's definitely a dating website pic!!!


----------



## Stickler

At petsmart. Fuckin people and their rats!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt

Grillin tonight and meal prepping for another couple days.


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## Stickler

Last night. Started putting a desk together. The reviews said it takes a couple people four hrs they said...  4.5hrs later i got a desk. WTF!  I WISH someone told me that when I started that botch at 11pm. 2:30 am was rough.


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> Last night. Started putting a desk together. The reviews said it takes a couple people four hrs they said...  4.5hrs later i got a desk. WTF!  I WISH someone told me that when I started that botch at 11pm. 2:30 am was rough.
> View attachment 25247


Dyson vacuum nice


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> Dyson vacuum nice


It's cool. Just gotta empty it every 10 minutes.


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> It's cool. Just gotta empty it every 10 minutes.


Yea I feel you but they work well


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> Yea I feel you but they work well


Dyson trying to make me get my steps in. That dickhead.


----------



## Robdjents

Cardio….


----------



## Stickler

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 25293
> 
> Cardio….


I see your bet and I  raise you this much


I mean, if ya gotta skip a gym day, might as well.


----------



## CJ

Robdjents said:


> View attachment 25293
> 
> Cardio….





Stickler said:


> I see your bet and I  raise you this much
> View attachment 25295
> 
> I mean, if ya gotta skip a gym day, might as well.



I need better friends. 😲


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> I see your bet and I  raise you this much
> View attachment 25295
> 
> I mean, if ya gotta skip a gym day, might as well.


Hoeeeeees


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Stickler said:


> I see your bet and I  raise you this much
> View attachment 25295
> 
> I mean, if ya gotta skip a gym day, might as well.


Is that yours??? And you was bitching about no license. I’d never leave!


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is that yours??? And you was bitching about no license. I’d never leave!


It's my dads. Lol. Not mine.


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> I need better friends. 😲



Say no more. Come on over pal.


----------



## Dex

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Grillin tonight and meal prepping for another couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24978


Damn, that chicken looks dry. I could eat that steak though.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Say no more. Come on over pal.
> 
> View attachment 25321


You saying my shit stinks? 🤔


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> You saying my shit stinks? 🤔



Uh...no. I was totally kidding . That's not my yard. I mean...what kind of loser would have yard toilets and tire gardens....


----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Beautiful morning sunrise.


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> Beautiful morning sunrise.
> View attachment 25441
> View attachment 25442



Starting the day out right bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

We were ordering sushi on door dash the other day and this made us laugh so hard. Also notice it has a 100% rating lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> We were ordering sushi on door dash the other day and this made us laugh so hard. Also notice it has a 100% rating lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5.50 for 3 pieces of shrimp?! Inflation, I loathe thee.


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> 5.50 for 3 pieces of shrimp?! Inflation, I loathe thee.



Lol 3 pieces of shrimp, that are title Chicken Tempura  I love when my chicken is shrimp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> Lol 3 pieces of shrimp, that are title Chicken Tempura  I love when my chicken is shrimp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh shit! Totally missed it. HAHAHA


----------



## IronSoul

Dirtyyyyy bulk he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

BBBG made me do it...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bomb10shell said:


> BBBG made me do it...
> View attachment 25504


You’re gonna love it


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re gonna love it


Replacement for standard whey ?


----------



## IronSoul

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re gonna love it



I might just have to try this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Replacement for standard whey ?


Betterest than that. Whey makes you fart.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Betterest than that. Whey makes you fart.


I haven't heard a fart in ages 🤭🤭


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Turrriblee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Eat them


----------



## Bomb10shell

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sweet camp setup


----------



## Stickler

Hookie it is!


----------



## IronSoul

Signs we saw yesterday visiting my sister in a rural area of the state lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Signs we saw yesterday visiting my sister in a rural area of the state lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not  recent ,, I saw it in an article on my home page and copied it , but it's one of my favorite signs/flyers


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> This is not  recent ,, I saw it in an article on my home page and copied it , but it's one of my favorite signs/flyers
> 
> View attachment 25642


We homies now... lol, love it


----------



## nissan11

I nose bled all over the inside of her truck during sex last night. But she still likes me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I nose bled all over the inside of her truck during sex last night. But she still likes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Again, man, as long as you don’t look directly at the camera, you look like a normal guy. But as soon as those crazy eyes look over, you’re full psycho serialist.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Man I've been out a while. How many girls is this for nissan?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> I nose bled all over the inside of her truck during sex last night. But she still likes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


swim trunks not good.....go with just black in the future


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> swim trunks not good.....go with just black in the future


Black is hot

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Dnewell2004 said:


> Man I've been out a while. How many girls is this for nissan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's been a few but I've been seeing this girl about 4 months 2 weeks. That's why there have been no updates to my dating log. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## hard_gains




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 25688


You wear shoes a lot huh? 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You wear shoes a lot huh? 🤣


That's why I'm not wearing them now 🤣🤣


----------



## Stickler

Sigh. The life.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I’m new at this so I’m just asking. How long before the lampshade is broken in enough to take the plastic wrap off of it?


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 25702
> 
> 
> I’m new at this so I’m just asking. How long before the lampshade is broken in enough to take the plastic wrap off of it?


House full of smokers. I guess my mother thought it would keep it from turning colors. ...sigh.. Smh...


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> House full of smokers. I guess my mother thought it would keep it from turning colors. ...sigh.. Smh...


🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> 🤮🤮🤮


I know,  but it is what it is. I started Chantix 3 days ago for an attempt to quit for the 19th time. This time with help. Trying to do my part.


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> I know,  but it is what it is. I started Chantix 3 days ago for an attempt to quit for the 19th time. This time with help. Trying to do my part.


You'll get it handled brother. Good luck


----------



## Signsin1

walked out of the office for 5 mins...Im glad his Monday is going good


----------



## IronSoul

Some rather lovely trees on the way to the gym 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan

Now,  we are going places!

Two 45's and humapro, Baby that's all I need. Lol (in Afroman melody)


----------



## IronSoul

Slabiathan said:


> View attachment 25717
> 
> 
> Now, we are going places!
> 
> Two 45's and humapro, Baby that's all I need. Lol



Haha hell yeah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Doing deadlifts for once. Probably been two years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

I always look more jacked in this microwave for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> I always look more jacked in this microwave for some reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And bald!


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> And bald!



Lmao damn it does look like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Getting bloods done to check my creatine/whey cycle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Wearing one of my favorite shirts today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What's the mask for


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> What's the mask for


Its required in the building


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lolololol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Getting bloods done to check my creatine/whey cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Did you always have the crazy eyes or did that start after “you got my shot at this spot”???


----------



## TomJ

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 25688


free feet pics alert

that sock tanline tho


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> You'll get it handled brother. Good luck


Fyi, only had 1.5 smokes with Morning coffee and 2.5 since 6am. Its usually like 8+ by now. Slowly but surely my friend.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

👍 

I gotta quit chewing soon. Shits too expensive anymore. Almost 7$ a can in some places.


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> Fyi, only had 1.5 smokes with Morning coffee and 2.5 since 6am. Its usually like 8+ by now. Slowly but surely my friend.


Oh wow you were a chimney. Yea that'll be tough but your doing great. I stopped chewing tobacco after 17 years by chewing on tooth picks....weird I know


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> 👍
> 
> I gotta quit chewing soon. Shits too expensive anymore. Almost 7$ a can in some places.


Good for you


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Problem is can lasta about 1.5 days lol.

What did you chew Achilles


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Oh wow you were a chimney. Yea that'll be tough but your doing great. I stopped chewing tobacco after 17 years by chewing on tiny dicks....weird I know


fixed


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> fixed


Wrong I am size queen 8 in plus for me


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> Problem is can lasta about 1.5 days lol.
> 
> What did you chew Achilles


Grizzly straight


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> Problem is can lasta about 1.5 days lol.
> 
> What did you chew Achilles


It royally fucked up my gums and teeth tho man. But I also had a chew in unless I was eating or Fuckin. Trained w one in worked w one in so I was a bit extreme


----------



## Stickler

FlyingPapaya said:


> 👍
> 
> I gotta quit chewing soon. Shits too expensive anymore. Almost 7$ a can in some places.


Packs here are around $9. Between quiting daily drinking and if I quit smoking I'll save $590 a month!  I mean GOD DAMN!


----------



## Bomb10shell

TomJ said:


> free feet pics alert
> 
> that sock tanline tho


I'm working on it 😆


----------



## Iron1

Look at this cute lil shit I found in the driveway this morning.


----------



## IronSoul

Iron1 said:


> Look at this cute lil shit I found in the driveway this morning.



Haha that’s cool as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> Oh wow you were a chimney. Yea that'll be tough but your doing great. I stopped chewing tobacco after 17 years by chewing on tooth picks....weird I know


Cinnamon sticks helped me through the first week quiting smoking


----------



## Stickler

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Cinnamon sticks helped me through the first week quiting smoking


Chantix is working for sure!  This is only day 4 and I'm WAY down. Last night,  first night of vivid dreams, but so far I'm at 3 smokes since 6am EST (5hrs) and I'm about to go postal on some people. Like tren imagination, deep breathing to calm the fuck down kinda postal.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Stickler said:


> Chantix is working for sure!  This is only day 4 and I'm WAY down. Last night,  first night of vivid dreams, but so far I'm at 3 smokes since 6am EST (5hrs) and I'm about to go postal on some people. Like tren imagination, deep breathing to calm the fuck down kinda postal.


I know the feeling bro I get three days of the agitation. I just isolate. I found it best to go cold turkey once you hit like 3-5 stores a day. 

I've quit twice and stupidly picked it back up during vacations. I'm quitting tomorrow AGAIN once work stops. This time round I made it 5 months no stoges. I'll be along for this ride with you 😂


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Green day was lit


----------



## Slabiathan

That's awesome man!!


----------



## IronSoul

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Green day was lit



They always put on such a good show. Hope you enjoyed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Iron1 said:


> Look at this cute lil shit I found in the driveway this morning.


EEEEEE!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Achillesking said:


> Grizzly straight


Grizzly wintergreen long here


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> Grizzly wintergreen long here


Yea can't go wrong w that


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Achillesking said:


> Yea can't go wrong w that


Been my go to since about 18. Could never switch away. I'll do Kodiak wintergreen long sometimes


----------



## Achillesking

FlyingPapaya said:


> Been my go to since about 18. Could never switch away. I'll do Kodiak wintergreen long sometimes


I dropped the flavors and went straight sometimes skoal but grizzly lasted longer in my opinion


----------



## IronSoul

The Queen in here getting after it with me today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


You gonna try and have it tigged? I think the 87-90 swingers will work (i think) if you can find a deal..


----------



## nissan11

Signsin1 said:


> You gonna try and have it tigged? I think the 87-90 swingers will work (i think) if you can find a deal..


The shock mount has to moved on them. I have a spare banshee swingarm that could POSSIBLY work but Id have to drill out the frame to take a bigger pivot bolt, move the shock mount and do some more cutting. All of that is way easier with steel, as you know.
I took this by two shops today and nobody wanted to take it on. So, I will be using a mig aluminum spool gun at work and doing the best I can to fix the crack then reinforce with aluminum plate.


----------



## Dex

Stickler said:


> Beautiful morning sunrise.
> View attachment 25441
> View attachment 25442


You fire up the grill for 1 piece of meat? Screw that. I just refilled my propane tank and saw it went up 10% like everything else. And today saw Jennie O ground turkey jumped to almost $4/lb. I'm over this crap.


----------



## IronSoul

Dex said:


> You fire up the grill for 1 piece of meat? Screw that. I just refilled my propane tank and saw it went up 10% like everything else. And today saw Jennie O ground turkey jumped to almost $4/lb. I'm over this crap.



Dude so fucking much. It’s outrageous. I literally went to order some fucking PAM for christs sake on Amazon. For a two pack it was right at like $16. Everything is so god damn expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex

IronSoul said:


> Dude so fucking much. It’s outrageous. I literally went to order some fucking PAM for christs sake on Amazon. For a two pack it was right at like $16. Everything is so god damn expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm wondering how high the cap will be to qualify for EBT with this inflation. After they adjust, you will probably qualify if a family of 4 is earning under $80k. It is such a joke right now.


----------



## Stickler

Dex said:


> You fire up the grill for 1 piece of meat? Screw that. I just refilled my propane tank and saw it went up 10% like everything else. And today saw Jennie O ground turkey jumped to almost $4/lb. I'm over this crap.


Had to do what I had to do that morning.  Last prep got 2lbs of steak and 4lbs of chicken cooked in one 6 minute setting.  But yet.. prices are outrageous!  The only steak I can seem to afford right now is London Broil when I find it on sale, which $2.99/lb seems to be the going sale price at all the stores around me.  When I find a sale, I try to pickup 3 or 4 large ones at a time.


IronSoul said:


> Dude so fucking much. It’s outrageous. I literally went to order some fucking PAM for christs sake on Amazon. For a two pack it was right at like $16. Everything is so god damn expensive


Shit you just reminded me, I've gotta get some of that and a few other things at the store.  Hopefully, it doesn't cost a million bucks.


----------



## IronSoul

Dex said:


> I'm wondering how high the cap will be to qualify for EBT with this inflation. After they adjust, you will probably qualify if a family of 4 is earning under $80k. It is such a joke right now.



Dude that’s seriously realistic. It blows
My fucking mind. This pre cooked pulled chicken I used to get that was like $7 is legit around $12 now. I fucking hate the god damn government


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

And I work for the motherfuckers. But not much longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake

Iron1 said:


> Look at this cute lil shit I found in the driveway this morning.


Any idea what it is?


----------



## Stickler

snake said:


> Any idea what it is?


Yeah..  a sign..to get the fuck away


----------



## Iron1

snake said:


> Any idea what it is?



That would be an adolescent Red Eft otherwise known as an Eastern Newt. Despite their "stay away from me" coloring, they're completely harmless. No teeth, no poisons or toxins and they don't excrete anything in a panic if handled. They aren't skittish and don't mind being picked up and held. They're usually about 3-4" in length.

After a couple of years, they migrate from land to some body of water where they transform into their final state by growing a fin on their tail and changing colors from bright orange to a more rock colored natural tone.

Newts are cool.









						Eastern newt - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## snake

Iron1 said:


> That would be an adolescent Red Eft otherwise known as an Eastern Newt. Despite their "stay away from me" coloring, they're completely harmless. No teeth, no poisons or toxins and they don't excrete anything in a panic if handled. They aren't skittish and don't mind being picked up and held. They're usually about 3-4" in length.
> 
> After a couple of years, they migrate from land to some body of water where they transform into their final state by growing a fin on their tail and changing colors from bright orange to a more rock colored natural tone.
> 
> Newts are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern newt - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


That's cool. Said the eat mosquito larvae in the read; they are welcome in my back yard!


----------



## Iron1

snake said:


> That's cool. Said the eat mosquito larvae in the read; they are welcome in my back yard!



Absolutely, I love having critters like this around. They get along quite well with the frogs and toads in the brook out back.

Their bright coloring makes em easy to spot and save when out on the mower too. Do no harm and all that.


----------



## Stickler

I bet you do fuck face. Now get about 140.6 feet out of my damn way.


----------



## IronSoul

My quads are about to rip off. Lol this makes me look 3 foot tall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Saw this outside the gym window. I was reading the guy's lips.. i think he said, "Put the skinned lamb in the back, next to the skinned children."


----------



## Dex

IronSoul said:


> The Queen in here getting after it with me today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, is this an old pic? Her naked back picture shows her back being bigger and tanner.


----------



## nissan11

Grillin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Grillin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Multi-taskin grillin and weedin.


----------



## IronSoul

Dex said:


> Bro, is this an old pic? Her naked back picture shows her back being bigger and tanner.



It’s not man. Only like a week apart. It must have just been how she was posing. You can see her hands on her hips and contracting her back and pushing it back. I think the tan look was from the lighting in our bedroom. Because she wasn’t that tan either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Multi-tasking grillin and weedin.



Best way to weed, hands down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex

IronSoul said:


> It’s not man. Only like a week apart. It must have just been how she was posing. You can see her hands on her hips and contracting her back and pushing it back. I think the tan look was from the lighting in our bedroom. Because she wasn’t that tan either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is amazing what angles and lighting can do.


----------



## IronSoul

Dex said:


> It is amazing what angles and lighting can do.



Isn’t it? Maybe I should have gotten a pic of her in the concentric contraction on the row. In the wrong lighting I can look like shit, in the right lighting look completely different. She definitely has made changes and is looking great. We need to get some good front, back, and side poses. And compare again later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Some calimari and Red Blend North by Northwest before the show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Destroying evidence??  Is this where you used to keep your 'dates?'


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yeah what the hell did you do to need to cover it up Nissan


----------



## nissan11

The smell of burning flesh makes me masturbatory.


----------



## Parade

Iron1 said:


> That would be an adolescent Red Eft otherwise known as an Eastern Newt. Despite their "stay away from me" coloring, they're completely harmless. No teeth, no poisons or toxins and they don't excrete anything in a panic if handled. They aren't skittish and don't mind being picked up and held. They're usually about 3-4" in length.
> 
> After a couple of years, they migrate from land to some body of water where they transform into their final state by growing a fin on their tail and changing colors from bright orange to a more rock colored natural tone.
> 
> Newts are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern newt - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Found an adult Hellbender at my place last year. Also another large salamander that appeared to be kind rare IIRC. I’m sure I have pics somewhere. You seem to be into amphibians so you may appreciate that.


----------



## Stickler

I was working over the weekend, and people were driving like they were crazy!  I literally yelled (in my car) and said, "WTF!? This parking lot is like a fucking circus!"













... then I drove around the bend:


And there was literally a "fucking circus."


----------



## nissan11

More suzuki work. I am NOT an aluminum welder but damn it, I gave it the college try today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Two of my favorite companies in one pic. Combat iron apparel and slap ya mama Cajun seasoning. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> The smell of burning flesh makes me masturbatory.


I thought u prefer to eat it raw


----------



## IronSoul

Having a little cold brew before court kicks off. Might as well enjoy something sweet that I love just in case lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Having a little cold brew before court kicks off. Might as well enjoy something sweet that I love just in case lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing the same


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Doing the same



Fucking love cold brew man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Fucking love cold brew man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they fked up mines hot lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Well they fked up mines hot lol



Ahhhh naww they done fucked up bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Ahhhh naww they done fucked up bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehhh I actually prefer it but the ole lady can’t remember an order to save her life


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## IronSoul

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 26234



You just pick that up? Damn good machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C

IronSoul said:


> You just pick that up? Damn good machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this morning. I have 3 big oaks to trim and a bunch of palms. My 26 year old homelite just doesn't have the power it used to.


----------



## IronSoul

Butch_C said:


> Yes, this morning. I have 3 big oaks to trim and a bunch of palms. My 26 year old homelite just doesn't have the power it used to.



Nice man. Enjoy and be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 26234


Butch hiding some evidence today


----------



## Stickler

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 26234


Nice... like a "Wood Boss"


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Butch hiding some evidence today


Shhhhh! 👀  💀


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Grace and Dot. 

The sky in the summer never fails to be spectacular


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trying a new thing with the kiddo tonight. He was a fan.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Trying a new thing with the kiddo tonight. He was a fan.
> View attachment 26269




YEE-HAWWWWW!!!  🤠


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 26234


Good saws , good luck with it , Ive had and ran 045 super and and 056 , slower than a modern stihl but way more  torque and the 056 is a beast fucker takes a .404 chain. My other favorite is my old Jonsered 630 Super , thats my main cutting saw.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Yano said:


> Good saws , good luck with it , Ive had and ran 045 super and and 056 , slower than a modern stihl but way more  torque and the 056 is a beast fucker takes a .404 chain. My other favorite is my old Jonsered 630 Super , thats my main cutting saw.


Was this wrote in English?


----------



## Yano

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Was this wrote in English?


if you speak chainsaw it is


----------



## Yano

056 is a bad mamajama for sure even today until she gets really hot hahha then they can be a mother fucker , ignition switches are shit. Can take up to a 36" bar.


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> YEE-HAWWWWW!!!



Jake Owen has a really cool story about becoming a country artist. He played golf at UT and was injured in his senior year and started playing guitar. He dropped out and went to Nashville to go for it and he made it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Jake Owen has a really cool story about becoming a country artist. He played golf at UT and was injured in his senior year and started playing guitar. He dropped out and went to Nashville to go for it and he made it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know that. He's doing alright for himself!!!


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> I didn't know that. He's doing alright for himself!!!



Yeah, definitely man. Rodeos are fun as hell too, btw lol. I hope you two had a great time [mention]Bomb10shell [/mention] I used to go a lot when I was younger. I rode bulls a few times, that shit is wild and so much harder than people realize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Yeah, definitely man. Rodeos are fun as hell too, btw lol. I hope you two had a great time [mention]Bomb10shell [/mention] I used to go a lot when I was younger. I rode bulls a few times, that shit is wild and so much harder than people realize.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say I've ridden many bulls but I might ,,, might have ridden a cow or two in my time    👍


----------



## TomJ

Boating szn






Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan

Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> Boating szn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You adorable suns'a'bitches!!!   Your gf has an awesome smile.


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Yeah, definitely man. Rodeos are fun as hell too, btw lol. I hope you two had a great time [mention]Bomb10shell [/mention] I used to go a lot when I was younger. I rode bulls a few times, that shit is wild and so much harder than people realize.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a great time. It was my first time too and I'd happily go again. We had two scary incidents with the bull riding, one where the rider didn't get up for a long time and after a lot of EMT involvement, and one who cartwheeled through the air in spectacular fashion but got up right away. The rest was just highly entertaining and interesting.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> We had a great time. It was my first time too and I'd happily go again. We had two scary incidents with the bull riding, one where the rider didn't get up for a long time and after a lot of EMT involvement, and one who cartwheeled through the air in spectacular fashion but got up right away. The rest was just highly entertaining and interesting.


Did the kid drink his first Pabst Blue Ribbon? 🍻


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Did the kid drink his first Pabst Blue Ribbon? 🍻


That was ages ago 🤣

But seriously, his baby shower was in a tap house. His first cross country trip involved 31 states and over 100 breweries. 🍻🍺


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> That was ages ago 🤣
> 
> But seriously, his baby shower was in a tap house. His first cross country trip involved 31 states and over 100 breweries. 🍻🍺


Coolest mom ever!!!  🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Joliver

My cows are plotting against me. I think they are never-trumpers. Heard something about "moo-clear secrets."




Got everything bush hogged while fighting on the Internet...





Corn looks decent enough...so you never-trump'ing city dwellers don't starve to death...😉




I did manage to drink a 12 pack....and do all of this. Man...I love tractor time.


----------



## IronSoul

Joliver said:


> My cows are plotting against me. I think they are never-trumpers. Heard something about "moo-clear secrets."
> 
> View attachment 26295
> 
> 
> Got everything bush hogged while fighting on the Internet...
> 
> View attachment 26296
> View attachment 26297
> 
> 
> Corn looks decent enough...so you never-trump'ing city dwellers don't starve to death...
> 
> View attachment 26298
> 
> 
> I did manage to drink a 12 pack....and do all of this. Man...I love tractor time.



Beautiful land man. Nothing beats being out there, especially on the tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver

IronSoul said:


> Beautiful land man. Nothing beats being out there, especially on the tractor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, sir. 

It's my favorite thing to do.


----------



## IronSoul

Nothing in this world, beats this right here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Quick, 
Someone give me 6points so I can have perfect credit...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Quick,
> Someone give me 6points so I can have perfect credit...
> View attachment 26348



Mines shot to shit from my divorce for now, you can have 6 positive points from mine, fuck it lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## IronSoul

When you’re eating breakfast and realize the tren is working 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Amazon just took a dope pic for my package delivery lol...


----------



## JuiceTrain

We don't simp on this side...



😂😂😂​


----------



## JuiceTrain

Raid...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> We don't simp on this side...
> View attachment 26382
> 
> 
> ​



 I laughed too hard at this. And she’s like okay but watch this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

My lady and I had enough of life today. Said Fuck it, we gonna have some tequila shots. We were out of salt, so of course we decided to switch it to our favorite Cajun seasoning after I pulled out a NOLA shot glass. It was fucking great, and I wouldn’t expect any less. Fellas, some days you gotta let all this shit go and live and love, and that’s what I’m doing tonight. Love all of you, no homo. Well, except for Rir0 and CJ, super gay. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> My lady and I had enough of life today. Said Fuck it, we gonna have some tequila shots.


I like the way your lady thinks. We could be friends with that attitude towards tequila 🤗


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> My lady and I had enough of life today. Said Fuck it, we gonna have some tequila shots. We were out of salt, so of course we decided to switch it to our favorite Cajun seasoning after I pulled out a NOLA shot glass. It was fucking great, and I wouldn’t expect any less. Fellas, some days you gotta let all this shit go and live and love, and that’s what I’m doing tonight. Love all of you, no homo. Well, except for Rir0 and CJ, super gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some where in the west village in a long forgotten corner of a long forgotten bar room , was a plaque dedicated to Captain Cuervo , and the night he drank the bar out of tequila ....  Cuervo and Oj ,, all day , all night that was my jam.


----------



## IronSoul

New kicks for legs







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> New kicks for legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



🔥Crispy🔥...🤘🏾


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Crispy...



Thanks cuz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11




----------



## IronSoul

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 26451



Why you wearing a sweater under that tank? Haha kidding, look freaking awesome bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 26451



A tru fuxkin' silver back 🏋🏾‍♂️


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 26451


Yo wtf is this bullshit? 

You’re the reason there’s no bitches for the rest of us.

Looking solid bro


----------



## PZT

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 26451


Rawwwwwwwr


----------



## Bomb10shell

Meat prep


----------



## IronSoul

Fuck this stair master. Metal head and Eazy got me motivated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Idk who's the idiot anymore between us...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk who's the idiot anymore between us...
> View attachment 26479



Hahaha let the hate fucking begin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Hahaha let the hate fucking begin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bruh 😆😆😆
She literally pisses me off.... on purpose... for one fuxking reason...lol

UN👏🏾....NECESSARY👏🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

@CJ // @RiR0 

1st official cardio day in the books...


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> @CJ // @RiR0
> 
> 1st official cardio day in the books...
> View attachment 26482


Good man, keep it going!!!


----------



## IronSoul

Fun with my Brady bunch tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking

IronSoul said:


> Nothing in this world, beats this right here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what brother amen to this. As my girls grow and become women it's things like this I miss. Congrats to you and your beautiful wife on a great family.


----------



## IronSoul

Achillesking said:


> You know what brother amen to this. As my girls grow and become women it's things like this I miss. Congrats to you and your beautiful wife on a great family.



Thanks brother, these are the things that really matter. I got lucky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk who's the idiot anymore between us...
> View attachment 26479



What kind of person deals with this shxt...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> What kind of person deals with this shxt...
> View attachment 26492



Hhahahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Hhahahahah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bruh.... she's legit crazy 
I would've been left my ass


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh.... she's legit crazy
> I would've been left my ass



That’s how you know it’s gonna be good sex  she just might eventually murder you lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> That’s how you know it’s gonna be good sex  she just might eventually murder you lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Way ahead of you....lolol 


I'm legit scared 😂😂..... help?


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh.... she's legit crazy
> I would've been left my ass








I had fun in my single days on bumble and tinder JT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Way ahead of you....lolol
> View attachment 26498
> 
> I'm legit scared ..... help?



Hahahahaha fucking dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Hahahahaha fucking dead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For the Boyz!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## JuiceTrain

Me & @nissan11 are the forums original #BootyHoleBandits🫣


----------



## IronSoul

Surprise birthday gift from the lady! Idk how I lucked out with her. Just finished assembling it and it started raining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Me & @nissan11 are the forums original #BootyHoleBandits🫣
> View attachment 26517


I love them freaky. But something is off about that chick. 🤣


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Me & @nissan11 are the forums original #BootyHoleBandits🫣
> View attachment 26517


But Juicey I luvssss You !!!!


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> But Juicey I luvssss You !!!!
> 
> View attachment 26534


Dude, I dont care if her eyes were permanently crossed like that. I would still would fuck this one.


----------



## CJ

Franconia Ridge, White Mountains, New Hampshire


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Franconia Ridge, White Mountains, New Hampshire
> 
> View attachment 26535
> View attachment 26536
> View attachment 26537



That’s beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Because some times 3 fingers over ice just ain't gonna cut it....


----------



## IronSoul

Got this for my girl and it just came in. It changes to white when coffee is In it so you can see the image better lol. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Got to climb down and up this during my hike today, pretty much straight up and down. You slip, you're fukked up, if not dead... 









						The Chimney, Mt Osceala
					

Watch "The Chimney, Mt Osceala " on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




View from the first summit. The second summit was a letdown, literally just a pile of rocks... 









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Got to climb down and up this during my hike today, pretty much straight up and down. You slip, you're fukked up, if not dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chimney, Mt Osceala
> 
> 
> Watch "The Chimney, Mt Osceala " on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the first summit. The second summit was a letdown, literally just a pile of rocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com



Dude I seriously gotta come out that way. I had no idea it was that beautiful out that way. My girl went to temple and was all over east coast. I showed her those and she said oh yeah, it’s like that all over east coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Dude I seriously gotta come out that way. I had no idea it was that beautiful out that way. My girl went to temple and was all over east coast. I showed her those and she said oh yeah, it’s like that all over east coast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a buddy hiking in Yosemite right now, and that blows the northeast out of the water.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Sigh... to be 4 again and eat all the bacon you want.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Sigh... to be 4 again and eat all the bacon you want.
> 
> View attachment 26640


I'd want more than that. Fill the oven with bacon!!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I'd want more than that. Fill the oven with bacon!!!!


I'm cooking 3# at the moment 😋


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I have a buddy hiking in Yosemite right now, and that blows the northeast out of the water.


Glacier NP... My favorite place on this Earth so far


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Glacier NP... My favorite place on this Earth so far
> View attachment 26641


I wanna go!!!!!   🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I wanna go!!!!!   🤩🤩🤩


Do. It was unlike any other place I've ever been. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ said:


> I wanna go!!!!!   🤩🤩🤩


that place looks like a great time to get eaten by a grizzly bear


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm cooking 3# at the moment 😋





There... kiddo breakfast meal prepped.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Busy day... working more on my off days than my on days 🤔

Anyways, cleaned up and staged the lil camper for sale. "Behind the scenes" of staging, made me giggle.

All this:



To get this:


----------



## JuiceTrain

I force myself to have OCD...


----------



## IronSoul

Making some breakfast for dinner tonight. Any of you ever had Goetta or heard of it? That’s what the meat is. I love it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Between sets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Had some time to kill before getting the kids today, so I stopped by this cool lookout spot and super high rail road bridge to relax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hello si


----------



## IronSoul

Bro Bundy said:


> Hello si



I see you’ve dove into the Sildenafil lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

IronSoul said:


> I see you’ve dove into the Sildenafil lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive dipped in a few times already


----------



## Butch_C

JuiceTrain said:


> I force myself to have OCD...
> View attachment 26664


You are getting there but still have some room to perfect your OCD. Like perfect straight edges on the tape with a little radius on the corners. We will talk about the grout line at a later date..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Butch_C said:


> You are getting there but still have some room to perfect your OCD. Like perfect straight edges on the tape with a little radius on the corners. We will talk about the grout line at a later date..


----------



## PZT

Bro Bundy said:


> Hello si


You lick dat yet?


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> You lick dat yet?



Eat it like groceries boiiiii


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

@RiR0 // @CJ 










NGL...This shxt was mentally exhausting to put together...took me 4days but atleast now I have a a digitized tracker/start 

I'm not gonna go eat a cookie...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> @RiR0 // @CJ
> 
> View attachment 26718
> 
> 
> View attachment 26719
> 
> 
> View attachment 26722
> 
> 
> NGL...This shxt was mentally exhausting to put together...took me 4days but atleast now I have a a digitized tracker/start
> 
> I'm not gonna go eat a cookie...



I see you juicy juice!! Get after it bro. Let’s talk about them chicken thighs for a min though. Most underrated meat on the market. I love that shit. Choose it over breasts all day long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> @RiR0 // @CJ
> 
> View attachment 26718
> 
> 
> View attachment 26719
> 
> 
> View attachment 26722
> 
> 
> NGL...This shxt was mentally exhausting to put together...took me 4days but atleast now I have a a digitized tracker/start
> 
> I'm not gonna go eat a cookie...


Then why did you get me to give a diet?
This is 100% not it


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> Then why did you get me to give a diet?
> This is 100% not it



😟//😥
This is, I'll PM you so you can look at it 

Dammit...upsettin the bigRO on my 1st try


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> 😟//😥
> This is, I'll PM you so you can look at it
> 
> Dammit...upsettin the bigRO on my 1st try


Nope it was low fat. I think the protein sources might be the issue


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> Nope it was low fat. I think the protein sources might be the issue



I'm using oat milk w/the protein
Should I sub that for water?

I changed the calorie number & macro percentage on the app to fit the outcome of meals you listed to establish a base


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm using oat milk w/the protein
> Should I sub that for water?
> 
> I changed the calorie number & macro percentage on the app to fit the outcome of meals you listed to establish a base


I messaged you. 
No oat milk. I never said oat milk. 
Fats are absolutely minimal. 
I said protein powder is only hydrolyzed or isolate so it’s minimal carbs and fats. 
Lean red meat so fats are minimal. 
Not worried about what the percentage is as it’s about exact meal timing and nutrient timing. 
Extremely High lean protein, pretty low carb, extremely low fats


----------



## JuiceTrain

(After Juicey got beat with a fitness stick)



*Notes taken lol


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> (After Juicey got beat with a fitness stick)
> View attachment 26725
> 
> 
> *Notes taken lol



Listen to my boy [mention]RiR0 [/mention] Come on cousin lol. He’s helped too many people and they become askholes. Don’t be an askhole JT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

@JuiceTrain  you start the workout yet?


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> @JuiceTrain  you start the workout yet?



Yes, just haven't been able to complete an entire workout to be honest... 

Still gettin' over the mental/physical humps but I'm committed... 

I only did cardio 3x this week so far and only one of em has been the intended am/pm sessions this week but like I said I'm committed.....and laid-off  lol


----------



## gerrardgurke

This is a very interesting topic, cool


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

gerrardgurke said:


> This is a very interesting topic, cool


There's no special "post count". So knock it the fuck off. You gain more by being a decent contributing member instead of an annoying twattard.


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## TiredandHot

First gun purchase after receiving a pardon. Feels good to now be to do get a gun at anytime, got another 9mm on order already!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

TiredandHot said:


> First gun purchase after receiving a pardon. Feels good to now be to do get a gun at anytime, got another 9mm on order already!
> 
> View attachment 26874


How did you go about the pardon? I don’t have my gun rights yet despite not having any felonies.


----------



## TiredandHot

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> How did you go about the pardon? I don’t have my gun rights yet despite not having any felonies.


The state I was in has the best process for pardon applications, with a high pardon rate. I got all the necessary paperwork and filed, took a year but went thru. 

I'm not sure how you lost your gun rights without a felony, I think the only other crime stripping rights would be a domestic abuse at the federal level, some states may have more strict gun rights laws. Feel free to PM if you have any questions, I'll help the best I can.


----------



## 1bigun11

You got a pardon from the governor of your state? Or did you get an expungement order from your court?


----------



## TiredandHot

1bigun11 said:


> You got a pardon from the governor of your state? Or did you get an expungement order from your court?


Yes, a pardon from the governor. This state, like others, requires felonys be pardoned before an expungement can be filed. I can pursue an expungement, however I decided I'm happy with just the pardon.


----------



## Blusoul24

TiredandHot said:


> First gun purchase after receiving a pardon. Feels good to now be to do get a gun at anytime, got another 9mm on order already!
> 
> View attachment 26874


Good for you man! I don't know exactly why, but this makes me really happy to hear. I am not a gun nut, but I am licensed and do own. I believe very strongly in our Second Amendment and our right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Butch_C

Meal prep!


----------



## IronSoul

Butch_C said:


> Meal prep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26882



Looks so good man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C

IronSoul said:


> Looks so good man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmm it is, I had to try just a couple wings to make sure 😋


----------



## IronSoul

Butch_C said:


> Mmm it is, I had to try just a couple wings to make sure



Hell yeah. Any sauces getting added?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah. Any sauces getting added?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a dry rub on all to keep calories down. I will eat the wings with a little bit of ranch.


----------



## IronSoul

Butch_C said:


> I did a dry rub on all to keep calories down. I will eat the wings with a little bit of ranch.



Hell yeah man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

TiredandHot said:


> The state I was in has the best process for pardon applications, with a high pardon rate. I got all the necessary paperwork and filed, took a year but went thru.
> 
> I'm not sure how you lost your gun rights without a felony, I think the only other crime stripping rights would be a domestic abuse at the federal level, some states may have more strict gun rights laws. Feel free to PM if you have any questions, I'll help the best I can.


I was thinking about doing the same thing. The shit part is Nevada is where I have my felony so I have to hire a lawyer there to do it for me. When I get some free cash I'll check into it more. Congrats man.


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing. The shit part is Nevada is where I have my felony so I have to hire a lawyer there to do it for me. When I get some free cash I'll check into it more. Congrats man.



Damn that’s shitty man. I fucking hate how easily the justice system can ruin so much shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

IronSoul said:


> Damn that’s shitty man. I fucking hate how easily the justice system can ruin so much shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I would of had the charge here in Iowa I would have my rights back. After 8 years your eligible for your gun rights. Nevada is a life time ban unless you receive a pardon. Even trying to find info online to do it myself is a nightmare. So I'm guessing a lawyer will have to do it.


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> If I would of had the charge here in Iowa I would have my rights back. After 8 years your eligible for your gun rights. Nevada is a life time ban unless you receive a pardon. Even trying to find info online to do it myself is a nightmare. So I'm guessing a lawyer will have to do it.



Wow, but they allow prostitution. What kind of fucked up place is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

IronSoul said:


> Wow, but they allow prostitution. What kind of fucked up place is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. It's definitely a place I have no intention of returning to.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

hard_gains said:


> Yep. It's definitely a place I have no intention of returning to.


That’s worse than CA I had my stuff reduced to misdemeanors but the ones I have only have a 10 year ban


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh 😆😆😆
> She literally pisses me off.... on purpose... for one fuxking reason...lol
> 
> UN👏🏾....NECESSARY👏🏾



So my girl knows I hate when she leaves her shxt around my spot...

Like I've literally packed a bag of all her random shxt including clothes, jewelry, make-up, a zucchini, corn salsa & told her you can't stay over....

So for a minute she stopped

So...she leaves 3things behind out in the open... didn't trip, instead I gave her a 4x3 inch section in my bathroom cabinet for her personal things....yes 4 inches by 3 inches

It looked like this...



This bxtch👏🏾 stays the night, knows that I hate her shxt being visible in my place and has me wake up to this...



So know I'm on Google like this....


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> So my girl knows I hate when she leaves her shxt around my spot...
> 
> Like I've literally packed a bag of all her random shxt including clothes, jewelry, make-up, a zucchini, corn salsa & told her you can't stay over....
> 
> So for a minute she stopped
> 
> So...she leaves 3things behind out in the open... didn't trip, instead I gave her a 4x3 inch section in my bathroom cabinet for her personal things....yes 4 inches by 3 inches
> 
> It looked like this...
> View attachment 26912
> 
> 
> This bxtch stays the night, knows that I hate her shxt being visible in my place and has me wake up to this...
> View attachment 26913
> 
> So know I'm on Google like this....
> View attachment 26914



Hahahaha those googles just had me rolling bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

First time using an ampule and trying to open it. That went well 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg

IronSoul said:


> First time using an ampule and trying to open it. That went well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yowser. I won’t try that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Adzg said:


> Yowser. I won’t try that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good thing I had some extra bac water in a vial lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg

JuiceTrain said:


> So my girl knows I hate when she leaves her shxt around my spot...
> 
> Like I've literally packed a bag of all her random shxt including clothes, jewelry, make-up, a zucchini, corn salsa & told her you can't stay over....
> 
> So for a minute she stopped
> 
> So...she leaves 3things behind out in the open... didn't trip, instead I gave her a 4x3 inch section in my bathroom cabinet for her personal things....yes 4 inches by 3 inches
> 
> It looked like this...
> View attachment 26912
> 
> 
> This bxtch stays the night, knows that I hate her shxt being visible in my place and has me wake up to this...
> View attachment 26913
> 
> 
> So know I'm on Google like this....
> View attachment 26914









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11

IronSoul said:


> First time using an ampule and trying to open it. That went well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next time take the cap off an ink pen or sharpie and put it over the top of the ampule.  It works great.


----------



## IronSoul

1bigun11 said:


> Next time take the cap off an ink pen or sharpie and put it over the top of the ampule. It works great.



Thanks for the heads up man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Morning cardio under way...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Morning cardio under way...
> View attachment 26987



Get after it Juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Get after it Juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just saw they open at 5am now mon-fri which makes am/pm cardio sessions possible for me... 

Gonna be burnt out for a while until I'm 100% with my daily meal intake and body gets used to the new work load but I've been continually making changes and effort within the past  week n ½


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> I just saw they open at 5am now mon-fri which makes am/pm cardio sessions possible for me...
> 
> Gonna be burnt out for a while until I'm 100% with my daily meal intake and body gets used to the new work load but I've been continually making changes and effort within the past week n ½



Good shit man. Are you getting any lifting in right now or just the cardio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Good shit man. Are you getting any lifting in right now or just the cardio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, this is the program Ro' has me doing 



Compound lifts are 15-20reps
Everything else is 10-15
But it's only 1set per exercise 

Weight is adjusted accordingly to fit rep ranges.. 

I haven't fully completed an actual workout but I'm making the adjustments... 

i.e. I'm only able to mentally get through the 1st half than I do the 2nd half the following day until I'm able to complete everything on a daily basis...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Yes, this is the program Ro' has me doing
> View attachment 26988
> 
> 
> Compound lifts are 15-20reps
> Everything else is 10-15
> But it's only 1set per exercise
> 
> Weight is adjusted accordingly to fit rep ranges..
> 
> I haven't fully completed an actual workout but I'm making the adjustments...
> 
> i.e. I'm only able to mentally get through the 1st half than I do the 2nd half the following day until I'm able to complete everything on a daily basis...



Thats definitely tough. It will pay off, though. Do you have a log here? I haven’t seen it. You should start one up if you have time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Yes, this is the program Ro' has me doing
> View attachment 26988
> 
> 
> Compound lifts are 15-20reps
> Everything else is 10-15
> But it's only 1set per exercise
> 
> Weight is adjusted accordingly to fit rep ranges..
> 
> I haven't fully completed an actual workout but I'm making the adjustments...
> 
> i.e. I'm only able to mentally get through the 1st half than I do the 2nd half the following day until I'm able to complete everything on a daily basis...


Keep trying to get better every day in some way. Nobody starts out perfect.


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Thats definitely tough. It will pay off, though. Do you have a log here? I haven’t seen it. You should start one up if you have time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not really a log guy, 
I think I started like 2before with my old account but I tend to b/s n troll with the bro's here vs being serious lol // maybe 3rd time's the charm 🤷🏾



CJ said:


> Keep trying to get better every day in some way. Nobody starts out perfect.



😎🤙🏾


----------



## Bomb10shell

Meal prep n funk


----------



## Bro Bundy

IronSoul said:


> First time using an ampule and trying to open it. That went well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U gotta use a napkin not just your bare hand lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Liberal


----------



## Bro Bundy

Maga


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ok, no more cardio pics after this 

But I figured out my daily quota/average for the double cardio sessions...

Am Session




PM session 



So I figured 15min/800step is my base cardio requirement for daily doubles... 

Got the flow down packed already...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Visuals..👏🏾

​Now I just need to set reminder alarms on my phone...which is probably gonna take about 2days or so...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> Visuals..👏🏾
> View attachment 27183
> ​Now I just need to set reminder alarms on my phone...which is probably gonna take about 2days or so...


Keep at it bro!


----------



## JuiceTrain

$10 to make 9gallons with powder 
Vs $16 for 3gallons @Costco when you buy em individually bottled (24- 20oz's) 

Big👏🏾...fuxkin' 👏🏾....save👏🏾


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 27199
> 
> 
> $10 to make 9gallons with powder
> Vs $16 for 3gallons @Costco when you buy em individually bottled (24- 20oz's)
> 
> Big👏🏾...fuxkin' 👏🏾....save👏🏾


I use this for an intra workout. So much cheaper than buying it bottled


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 27199
> 
> 
> $10 to make 9gallons with powder
> Vs $16 for 3gallons @Costco when you buy em individually bottled (24- 20oz's)
> 
> Big👏🏾...fuxkin' 👏🏾....save👏🏾


That's what I use.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> That's what I use.



Never thought about it until I seen you posted it in the protein powder thread...now how do I get my monies back for the past  decade buying bottles lol


----------



## IronSoul

That’s what I use too Juice. I also have a carb product by Jym, it’s pure dextrose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> That’s what I use too Juice. I also have a carb product by Jym, it’s pure dextrose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought I was saving by getting the Kirkland sport drinks that were $13 for the same amount lol


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> I thought I was saving by getting the Kirkland sport drinks that were $13 for the same amount lol



Here you go fam 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I use this for an intra workout. So much cheaper than buying it bottled


Just switched to this for intra too


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Here you go fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had been using this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Super tasty, but Gatorade powder much cheaper 👍


----------



## JuiceTrain

I have plain maltodextrin but it's only a 2week stint.. 



Plus Gatorade is the shxtz...flavor wise


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm just a piece of meat...


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> I had been using this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27209
> 
> 
> Super tasty, but Gatorade powder much cheaper



I agree. I had a gift card for Amazon and snagged this for $11.99 so I was like fuck it let’s go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

I've been grindin' hard in D2 this past week to earn this title...



Now that I'm accomplished hopefully my eyes won't bleed anymore...


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> I've been grindin' hard in D2 this past week to earn this title...
> View attachment 27287
> 
> 
> Now that I'm accomplished hopefully my eyes won't bleed anymore...


----------



## JuiceTrain

lifter6973 said:


>


Ad-kill specialist ready for duty...🙋🏾








						Basic-Caring-Heron-size-restricted
					

Image Basic-Caring-Heron-size-restricted hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Bro Bundy

Gonna whoop some ass tonite


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## JuiceTrain

Me right now...


----------



## 1bigun11

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 27520





Heisenberg….


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nice suit


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Bro Bundy

Liberal democrat scum


----------



## Bro Bundy

Maga American warrior


----------



## Stickler

Saw this today... I'm so confused.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The time is now upon us....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Fuxk..I've been made....the jig is up 🙆🏾


----------



## Human_Backhoe




----------



## Human_Backhoe

Letting them out to graze the north field.  We didn't get much re growth all summer so they ran out of pasture. 

Oh well still a nice way to start my day


----------



## IronSoul

Human_Backhoe said:


> Letting them out to graze the north field. We didn't get much re growth all summer so they ran out of pasture.
> 
> Oh well still a nice way to start my day



Man, I miss mornings like this. It’s really hard to beat. A lot of work, but irreplaceable. Enjoy it brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

IronSoul said:


> Man, I miss mornings like this. It’s really hard to beat. A lot of work, but irreplaceable. Enjoy it brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love getting up to work for them. I definitely enjoy it.

It's going out into "society " that I dread lol.


----------



## Signsin1

Stickler said:


> Saw this today... I'm so confused.
> View attachment 27810


Steven Spielberg with a mullet?


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


> Steven Spielberg with a mullet?


At first I thought he pinned in like an animal tail to the back of his head.


----------



## IronSoul

Human_Backhoe said:


> I love getting up to work for them. I definitely enjoy it.
> 
> It's going out into "society " that I dread lol.



No doubt man. You don’t find peace like this out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

Stickler said:


> At first I thought he pinned in like an animal tail to the back of his head.


lol..He pinned a dead Fox squirrel to his head..I just noticed it goes all the way to the damn table..


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


> lol..He pinned a dead Fox squirrel to his head..I just noticed it goes all the way to the damn table..


I guarantee there was a Subaru or Kia Soul outside with his dead animals name written all over it.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Looks like things are gettin'........Juicey 😈🧃


----------



## Bomb10shell

😒 et tu Facebook? 🤨


----------



## Bomb10shell

My home city away from home has been destroyed. Thankfully so far no one is seriously hurt that I could get in touch with.


----------



## 1bigun11

Yikes!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Your eating maggots Michael


----------



## IronSoul

[mention]PZT [/mention] saw these new ones today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy

New girl who’s gonna ride the bundy express


----------



## JuiceTrain

Got these huge protein ToGo cups off Amazon....



And they have twist lock pill storage compartment underneath the lid for  extacy...


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> [mention]PZT [/mention] saw these new ones today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren’t that good


----------



## PZT

Bro Bundy said:


> New girl who’s gonna ride the bundy express


Nice


----------



## IronSoul

One of my favorite shirts for the gym today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey Texts...



My response...😄😄








						fish-sucking
					

Image fish-sucking hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## JuiceTrain

More Juicey texts... lol











						bizcocho-food
					

Image bizcocho-food hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> More Juicey texts... lol
> View attachment 28657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bizcocho-food
> 
> 
> Image bizcocho-food hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



My gif game is extremely OP...🏋🏾‍♂️


----------



## nissan11

Live from a few days ago in Waynoka, OK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Live from a few days ago in Waynoka, OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Looks like one helluva time!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

🎮
​


----------



## JuiceTrain

😂😂

​



Hahahhahaa​


----------



## BRICKS

Day 1 sunset in the Carribean.  Turks and Caicos.  Time for dinner then some cardio with Mrs. BRICKS.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Sick club


----------



## JuiceTrain

Now I see why domestic abuse exists....


----------



## nissan11

Did not kick her far enough.


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 28944


I assume that's @Bobbyloads judging by the lack of leg training.  😁


----------



## BRICKS

Day 2 Turks and Caicos coming to a close


----------



## Bomb10shell

How 'bout them Dawgs this week?


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> I assume that's @Bobbyloads judging by the lack of leg train



For the lack of my leg training I have naturally big legs. My calves are bigger then most mf's training the fuck out of theirs. It's ok you guys have fun with bashing me


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Pics


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> I assume that's @Bobbyloads judging by the lack of leg training.  😁


hope your happy you got me all in my feelings now my estrogen must be going up


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Pics of legs sir


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> hope your happy you got me all in my feelings now my estrogen must be going up


Luv ya Bobby!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Butch_C

Not looking good for Butch's Hood!


----------



## nissan11

Im currently predicted 4-6" of rain from this storm.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Butch_C said:


> Not looking good for Butch's Hood!


it just missed me


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Im currently predicted 4-6" of rain from this storm.


Your join date is 2013. Why did I just now notice this


----------



## Signsin1

Butch_C said:


> Not looking good for Butch's Hood!


Butch, Im just south of you in Cape/ft. myers.. Good luck man..


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Your join date is 2013. Why did I just now notice this


Because I am secretive.


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Butch, Im just south of you in Cape/ft. myers.. Good luck man..


You too, who knows where this thing is going to hit.


----------



## IronSoul

Y’all stay safe down there in the mullet of our country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

IronSoul said:


> Y’all stay safe down there in the mullet of our country
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol! Thanks Iron.

Thanks @Butch_C !


----------



## Signsin1

Waiting for this Hurricane..Im almost in the Middle of the track. I got the flood mobile gassed up and ready and all my hurricame shutters up.. Fuck this storm..


----------



## RISE

Mother nature wining and dining us last night before she puts on her strap on.


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Waiting for this Hurricane..Im almost in the Middle of the track. I got the flood mobile gassed up and ready and all my hurricame shutters up.. Fuck this storm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29034


Glad you are all ready. They keep moving the track your way. Stay safe brother! After living in FL for almost 49 years, the thing I hate most about a hurricane is the power going out. After Irma I was out for a week.


----------



## RISE

Butch_C said:


> Glad you are all ready. They keep moving the track your way. Stay safe brother! After living in FL for almost 49 years, the thing I hate most about a hurricane is the power going out. After Irma I was out for a week.


When Charlie hit, I was out of power for 2 wks and water for a wk.  Had to cut and remove 13 trees from my driveway just to get out.  Shit was crazy.


----------



## Achillesking

Good luck to all you guys


----------



## nissan11

If you guys lose power for days Ill be happy to chat on the phone and share camp fire stories and ramen recipes.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> If you guys lose power for days Ill be happy to chat on the phone and share camp fire stories and ramen recipes.


How do u prefer to cook your human meat ?


----------



## Butch_C

RISE said:


> When Charlie hit, I was out of power for 2 wks and water for a wk.  Had to cut and remove 13 trees from my driveway just to get out.  Shit was crazy.


Are you still in that area?


----------



## Signsin1

Butch_C said:


> Glad you are all ready. They keep moving the track your way. Stay safe brother! After living in FL for almost 49 years, the thing I hate most about a hurricane is the power going out. After Irma I was out for a week.


Thanks brotha.. Yeah it keeps edging ever closer my way..lol 😆.. Stay safe.

Thanks @Achillesking !


----------



## JuiceTrain

🤦🏾​


----------



## nissan11

Are you dating this girl??


----------



## RISE

Butch_C said:


> Are you still in that area?


No, but close by.


----------



## Signsin1

NEW UPDATE FOR TOMORROW.. LOL

Im in FORT MYERS..   Im Going to get by this by the skin of my fucking nuts!  Click the pics..lol


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> NEW UPDATE FOR TOMORROW.. LOL
> 
> Im in FORT MYERS..   Im Going to get by this by the skin of my fucking nuts!  Click the pics..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 29063
> 
> 
> View attachment 29064


They moved it further North so a little more room for you. This storm is massive though so we are all going to feel it for sure.


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 29046
> 
> 
> 🤦🏾​
> View attachment 29047


What the hell is paps doin passed out in your bed ? ,,, I dont judge but damn homie !! haaaahahaha


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Easy there Pancho.

Even if I was gay his ass too ugly anyways.


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 29046
> 
> 
> 🤦🏾​
> View attachment 29047


Cute dog!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

btw thats definitely the body of a man who takes steroids! yeeehaa


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 29046
> 
> 
> 🤦🏾​
> View attachment 29047


She shoulda put one that said “tidy up dat beard, hoe”


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> She shoulda put one that said “tidy up dat beard, hoe”






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> btw thats definitely the body of a man who takes steroids! yeeehaa


The guy in the bed or the guy in the mirror


----------



## FlyingPapaya

lifter6973 said:


> The guy in the bed or the guy in the mirror


🤷


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> She shoulda put one that said “tidy up dat beard, hoe”





IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This was from yesterday 😂😂


----------



## PZT

*dead


----------



## Signsin1

Im in the eye of hurricane fellas (fort myers)..no more power..fence has blown to pieces...if i dont make it out alive, tell Valdosta he is an asshole for me.
Everyone else can split up my stash of gear..lol


----------



## Joliver

Signsin1 said:


> Im in the eye of hurricane fellas (fort myers)..no more power..fence has blown to pieces...if i dont make it out alive, tell Valdosta he is an asshole for me.
> Everyone else can split up my stash of gear..lol



Hang in there compadre. Stay safe. 

$100 per looter scalp starts tomorrow.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Joliver said:


> Hang in there compadre. Stay safe.
> 
> $100 per looter scalp starts tomorrow.


Yea… but can the “looters” swim?
 🤷‍♂️ Just asking.


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Im in the eye of hurricane fellas (fort myers)..no more power..fence has blown to pieces...if i dont make it out alive, tell Valdosta he is an asshole for me.
> Everyone else can split up my stash of gear..lol


Hang in there man! So far I am only getting 60mph gusts. You are getting 155mph 1mph shy of cat 5 😮


----------



## Joliver

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea… but can the “looters” swim?
> 🤷‍♂️ Just asking.



Dammit BBBG! It's hurricane season. We don't have time for rhetorical questions for god sakes!


----------



## Butch_C

Today is my 26th anniversary.  Mother Nature wanted to blow us away with her special gift!


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


> Im in the eye of hurricane fellas (fort myers)..no more power..fence has blown to pieces...if i dont make it out alive, tell Valdosta he is an asshole for me.
> Everyone else can split up my stash of gear..lol


Be safe!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Just watched several videos of the hurricane and I'm thinking about all you guys in Florida. Hope you're all safe.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> Just watched several videos of the hurricane and I'm thinking about all you guys in Florida. Hope you're all safe.


I am good. Only minor damage and a lot of tree debre. I am worried about @Signsin1  they got hit hard. I don't know how close to the coast he is or if he is in a low lying area. They are reporting storm surge there as high as 15ft. The winds there were also sustained over 100 for hours and reaching as high as 155mph. Another is @RISE is some where near Punta Gorda which also got hammered.  My prayers are with them and all the other people living there.


----------



## Butch_C

This storm is massive.  It is exiting the state near the Cape Canaveral area and in St Petersburg we are still getting gusts over 40mph.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> I am good. Only minor damage and a lot of tree debre. I am worried about @Signsin1  they got hit hard. I don't know how close to the coast he is or if he is in a low lying area. They are reporting storm surge there as high as 15ft. The winds there were also sustained over 100 for hours and reaching as high as 155mph. Another is @RISE is some where near Punta Gorda which also got hammered.  My prayers are with them and all the other people living there.


Glad you're okay Butch. Hoping the same for signs and rise too.


----------



## Yano

Glad everyones coming out of this ok down that way , I been down on my knees more times praying in the past 24 hours than a 2 dollar hooker working a carnival.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Glad everyones coming out of this ok down that way , I been down on my knees more times slobbing knob in the past 24 hours than a 2 dollar hooker working a carnival.


fixed


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> fixed


----------



## Signsin1

Joliver said:


> Hang in there compadre. Stay safe.
> 
> $100 per looter scalp starts tomorrow.


I got fucked fellas.. house and fence got it good..trying to upload pics but service is fucked...charging phone in my truck

It looks like a war zone everywhere...power poles snapped blocking roads...flooding everywhere

@Joliver im pissed you didnt keep to game plan..you know damn well you were supposed to fly the huey and extract me out of here..i guess the strip club was more important...the Joliver household wont be getting a x-mas card this year


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> I got fucked fellas.. house and fence got it good
> 
> It looks like a war zone everywhere...power poles snapped blocking roads...flooding everywhere
> 
> @Joliver im pissed you didnt keep to game plan..you know damn well you were supposed to fly the huey and extract me out of here..i guess the strip club was more important...the Joliver household wont be getting a x-mas card this year


I am glad you are ok. Fences are easy to replace, homes can be fixed. Hopefully things will get put back together quickly. How bad is the house?


----------



## Signsin1

Butch_C said:


> I am glad you are ok. Fences are easy to replace, homes can be fixed. Hopefully things will get put back together quickly. How bad is the house?


Youre right..Thanks brother..i got a big oak tree laying on the house roof ..Butch, its bad here...worse than Charlie and Irma..hope you are ok..PM me if you need a hand..my service is bad...streets are flooded...boats laying in roads...poles snapped..is what ot is


----------



## RISE

Lots of flooding around me. Lake has crept up a good 10 ft towards the house, but the other side of the neighborhood got hit worse.  My neighborhood is like a little peninsula on our lake.  Alot of cars, homes, buildings underwater in surrounding cities.


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Youre right..Thanks brother..i got a big oak tree laying on the house roof ..Butch, its bad here...worse than Charlie and Irma..hope you are ok..PM me if you need a hand..my service is bad...streets are flooded...boats laying in roads...poles snapped..is what ot is


Damn dude. I only have minor damage and just piles of tree debris.  If you need a hand pm me. I wouldn't be able to get there until Saturday due to the shop I work at took some damage and it is a all hands on deck kind of thing. I saw the pictures on the news and I know they can't even get in to see the worst of it yet.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Suxks to see the aftermath of this stuff knowing it affects the bro's here...hope to see you guys get some aid/relief after all is said/done...


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


> I got fucked fellas.. house and fence got it good..trying to upload pics but service is fucked...charging phone in my truck
> 
> It looks like a war zone everywhere...power poles snapped blocking roads...flooding everywhere


Hopefully the family is safe and healthy,  but sorry to hear about your home.


----------



## Signsin1

Butch_C said:


> Damn dude. I only have minor damage and just piles of tree debris.  If you need a hand pm me. I wouldn't be able to get there until Saturday due to the shop I work at took some damage and it is a all hands on deck kind of thing. I saw the pictures on the news and I know they can't even get in to see the worst of it yet.


Thanks man...my nieghbor, Julio, is in his 80s...always brining me fresh vegetables and fruit he grows...he came over at 630 am and insisted we start in cutting my trees up first..his roof has no shingles, but wanted to help me first

I wont lie..it got me in my feels...i walked in the house and wiped a few tears.. One things for sure, ill be helping him next

@JuiceTrain @Stickler..thanks fellas..i appreciate you


----------



## RISE

Signsin1 said:


> Youre right..Thanks brother..i got a big oak tree laying on the house roof ..Butch, its bad here...worse than Charlie and Irma..hope you are ok..PM me if you need a hand..my service is bad...streets are flooded...boats laying in roads...poles snapped..is what ot is


If I didn't live on the central Atlantic coast region I'd be over with a chain saw to help out.  Don't even think I could get over that way if I wanted.  The areas like Kissimmee in between us are completely flooded.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Thanks man...my nieghbor, Julio, is in his 80s...always brining me fresh vegetables and fruit he grows...he came over at 630 am and insisted we start in cutting my trees up first..his roof has no shingles, but wanted to help me first
> 
> I wont lie..it got me in my feels...i walked in the house and wiped a few tears.. One things for sure, ill be helping him next
> 
> @JuiceTrain @Stickler..thanks fellas..i appreciate you


That's a good dude and a great neighbor.


----------



## Bomb10shell

@Signsin1 @RISE @Butch_C 

I'm so glad you guys are okay. Stuff can be replaced and fixed but I'm glad you guys are whole. 🤗🤗


----------



## Butch_C

RISE said:


> If I didn't live on the central Atlantic coast region I'd be over with a chain saw to help out.  Don't even think I could get over that way if I wanted.  The areas like Kissimmee in between us are completely flooded.  Good luck bro.


That is one of the problems with these storms, getting help to those who need it. Between flooding, trees and power poles blocking roads, and live power lines laying on the ground, that all has to get cleared before help can arrive and if you left to a shelter it may be a few days before you can get in.

Ps another reason I will not buy a battery powered chainsaw. It won't work when you need it.


----------



## Butch_C

Living in FL My entire life. Hurricane Irma was the worst I experienced, Frances then Ian. But I believe Ian may be one of the worse the state has experienced as far as damage goes. We will see in the next few days. Charlie was strong but small. Michael was powerfull but the area it hit wasn't as populated. Maybe Andrew would compare idk. All I can say is my heart aches for the people affected by this.


----------



## Butch_C

Bomb10shell said:


> @Signsin1 @RISE @Butch_C
> 
> I'm so glad you guys are okay. Stuff can be replaced and fixed but I'm glad you guys are whole. 🤗🤗


Thank you!


----------



## RISE

I can't post the vid bc it's the wrong format, but this is a screen shot of right down the road from me.  Heard the national guard is in my city helping out.  Considering I'm on the Atlantic coast, can't imagine how bad Signsin's area is.


----------



## Butch_C

RISE said:


> I can't post the vid bc it's the wrong format, but this is a screen shot of right down the road from me.  Heard the national guard is in my city helping out.  Considering I'm on the Atlantic coast, can't imagine how bad Signsin's area is.
> View attachment 29151


That's pretty bad.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jesus guys I hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Stickler

Signsin1 said:


> Thanks man...my nieghbor, Julio, is in his 80s...always brining me fresh vegetables and fruit he grows...he came over at 630 am and insisted we start in cutting my trees up first..his roof has no shingles, but wanted to help me first
> 
> I wont lie..it got me in my feels...i walked in the house and wiped a few tears.. One things for sure, ill be helping him next
> 
> @JuiceTrain @Stickler..thanks fellas..i appreciate you


A man like that is reinforcing his place in Heaven (if you believe in that stuff), and you're not far behind him by returning the favor. He's definitely paying it forward for sure. 




..well you MIGHT not be far behind him, depending on .. ya know, "that stuff" that happened at, ya know, "the whichimacallit."


----------



## Joliver

Signsin1 said:


> I got fucked fellas.. house and fence got it good..trying to upload pics but service is fucked...charging phone in my truck
> 
> It looks like a war zone everywhere...power poles snapped blocking roads...flooding everywhere
> 
> @Joliver im pissed you didnt keep to game plan..you know damn well you were supposed to fly the huey and extract me out of here..i guess the strip club was more important...the Joliver household wont be getting a x-mas card this year



She's going to medical school, bro. I'm not going to deprive her 3 kids of those tips because of a thunderstorm. 

In all seriousness, I hope the family and doggos are ok. 

I lived in Sarasota for quite a few years....putting shit back together after this kind of thing was shitty...but doable. Hang in there.


----------



## Signsin1

Joliver said:


> She's going to medical school, bro. I'm not going to deprive her 3 kids of those tips because of a thunderstorm.
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope the family and doggos are ok.
> 
> I lived in Sarasota for quite a few years....putting shit back together after this kind of thing was shitty...but doable. Hang in there.


Thanks @Joliver  .you know i was just messing with you.. appreaciate you brotha

@FlyingPapaya @RISE @Butch_C @Bomb10shell   you guys are awesome..thabk you

Trying to upload pics..its fucking crazy here...the apopcalypse is what it loooks like

@RiseUp thank you brother...hope you are ok..the pic looks like my area.. Lol..us and these damn hurricanes


----------



## Signsin1

Back yard and road in front of house.. roads behind me is all flooded..my 4x4 truck couldnt make it to intersection..my nieghbors biat


----------



## Signsin1

Front of hiuse


----------



## Signsin1

Wont let me post pics..service is shit...fuck it


----------



## Signsin1

Front of house


----------



## Signsin1

Boat next door..its a p.o.s. anyways..


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Glad everyone in FL is alright some of that shit looks gnarly. Prayers going out for everyone


----------



## JuiceTrain

@Achillesking 😎🧃


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Happy to see you switched to water instead of booze


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> @Achillesking 😎🧃
> View attachment 29181


You the warden of that prison? 🤣


----------



## Signsin1

Got out and looked around more today..my area is 100% fucked..they are saying no ppwer for weeks..they have to rebuild power i frastructure first...bridges are collapsed


----------



## Butch_C

Sir your boat is illegally parked, I'm gonna have to write you a citation!

That was one bad storm! I have heard somewhere around 20 confirmed dead so far. It is so sad. Hopefully they will get the cleanup crews and power companies in there and get something going sooner than later. So many people lost everything. I wonder if that huge influx of people last year are going to turn around and head back now?


----------



## Signsin1

God damn...shrimp prices are gonna rise..lol

Fuck


----------



## Signsin1

Butch_C said:


> Sir your boat is illegally parked, I'm gonna have to write you a citation!
> 
> That was one bad storm! I have heard somewhere around 20 confirmed dead so far. It is so sad. Hopefully they will get the cleanup crews and power companies in there and get something going sooner than later. So many people lost everything. I wonder if that huge influx of people last year are going to turn around and head back now?


Butch..Ft myers beach is gone..about two miles from my house...that buikding with red roof is called  "smoking oyster bar".. right on beach..went there many time for oysters..
Im going on three days with no sleep..dint mean to sound like a pussy, just bored and nothing else to do


----------



## Butch_C

Signsin1 said:


> Butch..Ft myers beach is gone..about two miles from my house...that buikding with red roof is called  "smoking oyster bar".. right on beach..went there many time for oysters..
> Im going on three days with no sleep..dint mean to sound like a pussy, just bored and nothing else to do


You never sounded like a pussy. I get it man. Very stressful shit to deal with. I completely understand what you are going through.


----------



## jliftsbig

Stay safe mates. Family most important right now. Glad y'all ok.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Time for some more.....Juicey Texts









Dammit Juice.... you're just to good 😎🧃


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Time for some more.....Juicey Texts
> View attachment 29232
> 
> 
> View attachment 29233
> 
> 
> View attachment 29234
> 
> 
> Dammit Juice.... you're just to good 😎🧃



1 day later... 😄😄


----------



## Signsin1

JuiceTrain said:


> Time for some more.....Juicey Texts
> View attachment 29232
> 
> 
> View attachment 29233
> 
> 
> View attachment 29234
> 
> 
> Dammit Juice.... you're just to good 😎🧃


Juice!!! Thats the best piece of ass ive seen in days..Hit some of that big booty for me brotha! 🤣🤣

Havent showered im 4 days..love ya bro..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Signsin1 said:


> Juice!!! Thats the best piece of ass ive seen in days..Hit some of that big booty for me brotha! 🤣🤣
> 
> Havent showered im 4 days..love ya bro..



So you don't have to sift through the chat...🤙🏾


----------



## FlyingPapaya

🤮


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> @Achillesking 😎🧃
> View attachment 29181


Need bring them pics down a bit


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Need bring them pics down a bit



I'll see how it looks lowered but it does look outta place now that you mention...like I need some extra shxt on the wall if I wanted to keep it up that high...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Kid meal prep day...

I will not eat this bacon. I will not eat this bacon. I will not eat this bacon?


----------



## nissan11

Time to train.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Need bring them pics down a bit



Good call PZ...🤟🏾


----------



## PZT

nissan11 said:


> Time to train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I’ll pray for u


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tupac was a lame. Wanna be gangster who got himself killed.

Edit


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> Tupac was a lame. Wanna gangster who got himself killed.


Well steel reserve kills people, so gang gang


----------



## CohibaRobusto

FlyingPapaya said:


> Tupac was a lame. Wanna be gangster who got himself killed.
> 
> Edit


You shut your piehole


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It's funny you get mad because it's true. I didn't insult his lyrics or music. He was a fucking lame. Thought he could be cool and bang. Nooooppe


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's funny you get mad because it's true. I didn't insult his lyrics or music. He was a fucking lame. Thought he could be cool and bang. Nooooppe


You are my new favorite rapper!


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> You are my new favorite rapper!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Getting situated for my 1st day back to work after a month off & I'm feelin' like a little skool kid....



Think I have almost enough tools to do everyone else's job... 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Quick @mugzy 
Give me some stonkz



Are we still doing GME 😆😆😆


----------



## JuiceTrain

Up early trying to turn a big bag into a small bag...😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Up early trying to turn a big bag into a small bag...😄
> View attachment 29621



Went from Tin-Knocker to Roofer in 2days lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Rise n Grind Boyz....


----------



## Bomb10shell

@CJ


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> Rise n Grind Boyz....
> View attachment 29654


Dat mouf fire, boiiiiiii lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

Everybody eats....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey Sunday...


----------



## JuiceTrain

More JuiceyTEXT...

my older shawty be gettin' in her feelings low key lol



Why just have 1 GF...when you can build up to any number you finally decide on stopping at 😆😆


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> More JuiceyTEXT...
> 
> my older shawty be gettin' in her feelings low key lol
> View attachment 29689
> 
> 
> Why just have 1 GF...when you can build up to any number you finally decide on stopping at 😆😆


Is she below the 300lbs? I guess I already have the answer to that question 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Is she below the 300lbs? I guess I already have the answer to that question 😂



I didn't know which was a funnier response...

This;



That..



Or These...



So enjoy them all 😄😄...


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


#Musclebuilding


----------



## Stickler

Went to my coach's birthday cookout. Saw his shelf. Last time I was at his house was before he went pro.


----------



## nissan11

Stickler said:


> Went to my coach's birthday cookout. Saw his shelf. Last time I was at his house was before he went pro.
> View attachment 29780
> 
> 
> View attachment 29778
> 
> View attachment 29779
> 
> View attachment 29781
> 
> View attachment 29782


Really cool!


----------



## Stickler

nissan11 said:


> Really cool!


I thought so! There was a few ex NFL guys there too I never heard of. Lol. Either way, prepping for a show.


----------



## Stickler

Stickler said:


> Either way, prepping for a show.


For the record.. THEY were prepping,  not me. Lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

My goal is to out hoe @Texan69 & @Bro Bundy this week...😂😂


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> My goal is to out hoe @Texan69 & @Bro Bundy this week...😂😂
> 
> View attachment 29963
> 
> 
> View attachment 29964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965
> 
> View attachment 29966


This woman has no idea what she's getting herself into by asking you to cook 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> This woman has no idea what she's getting herself into by asking you to cook 😂



She's about to be eating Costco chicken wings & pizza 😭😭


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> My goal is to out hoe @Texan69 & @Bro Bundy this week...😂😂
> 
> View attachment 29963
> 
> 
> View attachment 29964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965
> 
> View attachment 29966


I'm surprised, you went for the regular size drink instead of super sized.

I approve of this one. We expect more pics!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> I'm surprised, you went for the regular size drink instead of super sized.
> 
> I approve of this one. We expect more pics!



Y'all should already know Juicey by now...









😭😭😭😭​


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> Y'all should already know Juicey by now...
> View attachment 29969
> 
> 
> View attachment 29970
> 
> 
> View attachment 29971
> 
> 
> 😭😭😭😭​


You’re doing the Lord’s work juice. Saving us from having to fuck the fat friend so our boys can hang the hot ones


----------



## Achillesking

I fully support fucking fat girls


----------



## dmanuk




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

dmanuk said:


> View attachment 30063


This picture smells like mountain dew and doritos.


Just kidding, I played more WoW than I care to admit during 2020


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This picture smells like mountain dew and doritos.
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I played more WoW than I care to admit during 2020


Never played. I just sit around waiting for Zelda games like the fat loser I am


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> Never played. I just sit around waiting for Zelda games like the fat loser I am


I need an Ocarina of Time Remake asap.


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I need an Ocarina of Time Remake asap.


The 3ds one is great actually. I really thought twilight princess which is super underrated was coming to switch this year but nothing. Gotta wait until may


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> The 3ds one is great actually. I really thought twilight princess which is super underrated was coming to switch this year but nothing. Gotta wait until may


They made one for the 3ds? looks like im buying a 3ds. Did they stick to the original well?


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> They made one for the 3ds? looks like im buying a 3ds. Did they stick to the original well?


Yep and majora mask remake. They kept everything original on oot just updated graphics and better controls. Def worth a buy 100%


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> Yep and majora mask remake. They kept everything original on oot just updated graphics and better controls. Def worth a buy 100%


Looking into it now. thanks buddy


----------



## dmanuk

If a game is not online and multiplayer it feels pointless to me

All I ate today was turkey and rice... give me 2 more years and I'll be hot like you @Thebiggestdumbass


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Looking into it now. thanks buddy


You know what now I'm going to find a gameboy advanced and buy minish cap. Only Zelda game I haven't played


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> My goal is to out hoe @Texan69 & @Bro Bundy this week...😂😂
> 
> View attachment 29963
> 
> 
> View attachment 29964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965
> 
> View attachment 29966


Dude Texan be on em


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Dude Texan be on em



That's why I'm only shootin' for one week, they can have the rest of em' 😄😄


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30096
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions!


Oh shit.. bringing out the big guns. Lol


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30096
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions!


Breakfast of champions you say!


----------



## Stickler

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30096
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions!





Butch_C said:


> Breakfast of champions you say!


God damn... this is a forum of a herd of Cult like Sheep!



..and I want in!  Lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Butch_C said:


> Breakfast of champions you say!


You gotta add the Orange Triad in!  It’s got stuffs in it.


----------



## Send0

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> They made one for the 3ds? looks like im buying a 3ds. Did they stick to the original well?


Yep, Majora's mask was remade too and it was also really good. Everything is the same, just better controls and slightly updated graphics.

Im a game collector, but if you get a 3ds or 2ds then you can hack it and just load games up on an SD card. Pretty simple process these days.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Send0 said:


> Yep, Majora's mask was remade too and it was also really good. Everything is the same, just better controls and slightly updated graphics.
> 
> Im a game collector, but if you get a 3ds or 2ds then you can hack it and just load games up on an SD card. Pretty simple process these days.


I’m glad to hear they didn’t fuck it up like they do most remakes now.

Thanks for the info I’ll look into once I grab a 3ds


----------



## Novaflex

In true IIFYM fashion.. I eat clean 90% of the time, for digestion purposes and water retention… but if it works, it works.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey Day Off 
🦹🏾‍♂️🧃​
























Now it's time to get some fancy new king sheets from Bed, Bath, & Beyond....😁


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Day Off
> 🦹🏾‍♂️🧃​
> View attachment 30126
> 
> 
> View attachment 30128
> 
> 
> View attachment 30127
> 
> 
> View attachment 30129
> 
> 
> View attachment 30130
> 
> 
> View attachment 30131
> 
> 
> View attachment 30132
> 
> 
> View attachment 30133
> 
> 
> Now it's time to get some fancy new king sheets from Bed, Bath, & Beyond....😁


Them chubby girls gonna break those bed slats. I hope they're at least a good hardwood like oak!!!  🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Them chubby girls gonna break those bed slats. I hope they're at least a good hardwood like oak!!!  🤣



Hell no,
You could cut them shxtz in half with a razor blade 😭😭


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30096
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions!


orange trap sounds like a nic for redheaded pussy

Oops, haha, its Triad- It looks like Trap at first. Either way could still be a nic


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Day Off
> 🦹🏾‍♂️🧃​
> View attachment 30126
> 
> 
> View attachment 30128
> 
> 
> View attachment 30127
> 
> 
> View attachment 30129
> 
> 
> View attachment 30130
> 
> 
> View attachment 30131
> 
> 
> View attachment 30132
> 
> 
> View attachment 30133
> 
> 
> Now it's time to get some fancy new king sheets from Bed, Bath, & Beyond....😁


man nigggaaa them fat hoes gonna break that bs bed in two min


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> man nigggaaa them fat hoes gonna break that bs bed in two min



Yo 😂😂
The weight capacity on the specs said 600, I should be good lolol


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> Yo 😂😂
> The weight capacity on the specs said 600, I should be good lolol


350 pound bitches bouncing up and down is a good 600 pounds of pressure not to mention your big ass


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Yo 😂😂
> The weight capacity on the specs said 600, I should be good lolol


Ummmm, you sure about that? 😬😬😬


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Them chubby girls gonna break those bed slats. I hope they're at least a good hardwood like oak!!!  🤣


you mean those whales? No need, He will break those bed slats before them


----------



## Novaflex

Achillesking said:


> Never played. I just sit around waiting for Zelda games like the fat loser I am


Lmao bro I was a Pokémon trainer on my daughters switch. 😎


----------



## PZT

Yeah bro I’m 250 and my ole lady is 125 and we’ve broken sturdier than that. Also you better not be keep that bed against a wall. What are you 12??


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bro Bundy said:


> 350 pound bitches bouncing up and down is a good 600 pounds of pressure not to mention your big ass


You guys don’t understand physics. When fat people fuck there’s less vertical vector. It’s a matter of addition. 4” of blubber belly plus 4” of blubber belly = 8”. I know for a fact (er…. at least I heard) @JuiceTrain is super well hung but even if he had a 10” cock that’s only 2” of maximum penetration. Doesn’t work. 

Fat people fuck by rocking. So there’s more of a horizontal vector. That bed is fine. It’s the wall that’s getting whacked with the force of a wrecking ball.


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Yeah bro I’m 250 and my ole lady is 125 and we’ve broken sturdier than that. Also you better not be keep that bed against a wall. What are you 12??



But than the bed monsters can get me from both sides if I move it...🥺🥺


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> But than the bed monsters can get me from both sides if I move it...🥺🥺


I get it bro, the second you move that bed from the wall, you will roll over and see @FlyingPapaya staring at you with a knife in his hand.


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fat people fuck by rocking. So there’s more of a horizontal vector. That bed is fine. It’s the wall that’s getting whacked with the force of a wrecking ball.



Bruh!!! 😭😭😭😭


----------



## Bomb10shell

🥰Mexico❤


----------



## Bro Bundy

boobies!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> My goal is to out hoe @Texan69 & @Bro Bundy this week...😂😂
> 
> View attachment 29963
> 
> 
> View attachment 29964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29965
> 
> View attachment 29966



I'm plugged in for Sunday Boyz!!!









Little Asian chick from Massachusetts stayin' out here until late November...

"Me love you for short time..." lol


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm plugged in for Sunday Boyz!!!
> View attachment 30163
> 
> 
> View attachment 30164
> 
> 
> View attachment 30165
> 
> 
> Little Asian chick from Massachusetts stayin' out here until late November...
> 
> "Me love you for short time..." lol


You dating the bin on the corner?
Not following you fatty.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> You dating the bin on the corner?
> Not following you fatty.



Sampz...when I come to Europe, we're gonna be tag teaming gypsy bxtches w/loafes of white bread & french baguettes🥖


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Sampz...when I come to Europe, we're gonna be tag teaming gypsy bxtches w/loafes of white bread & french baguettes🥖


Bro I can't be seen fucking bitches together with my fatty waitress. Be reasonable.


----------



## Novaflex

Rise and shine fuckers. This one’s for @Yano complaining about Sour Diesel 🤣🤣


----------



## Novaflex

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm plugged in for Sunday Boyz!!!
> View attachment 30163
> 
> 
> View attachment 30164
> 
> 
> View attachment 30165
> 
> 
> Little Asian chick from Massachusetts stayin' out here until late November...
> 
> "Me love you for short time..." lol


Bro she’s like exotic Asian. Cambodian type.


----------



## Yano

Novaflex said:


> Rise and shine fuckers. This one’s for @Yano complaining about Sour Diesel 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 30210


Red Pop - Sort of tastes like Faygo 









						red-pop
					

Image red-pop in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co


----------



## Novaflex

Yano said:


> Red Pop - Sort of tastes like Faygo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red-pop
> 
> 
> Image red-pop in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


🤤 that looks nice brother!


----------



## Yano

Novaflex said:


> 🤤 that looks nice brother!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Novaflex said:


> Rise and shine fuckers. This one’s for @Yano complaining about Sour Diesel 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 30210


real nyc sour D was the best bud of all time


----------



## Bro Bundy

This is your enemy


----------



## Bro Bundy

Novaflex said:


> Rise and shine fuckers. This one’s for @Yano complaining about Sour Diesel 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 30210


Bro u wanna go places here send me some weed


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> Bro u wanna go places here send me some weed


 I expect better out of you MTG.  Looking for handouts? Come on Man.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> I expect better out of you MTG.  Looking for handouts? Come on Man.


getting free weed is no hand out..U send me some to u aoc loving liberal..But liberal weed is only 15% so i wont even feel it


----------



## Novaflex

Bro Bundy said:


> real nyc sour D was the best bud of all time


100%. I’m upstate, but been on this since growing up lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Novaflex said:


> 100%. I’m upstate, but been on this since growing up lol.


real sour u can never mistake it stinks and is strong


----------



## JuiceTrain

For @Send0


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> For @Send0
> View attachment 30217
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30218


Why she gota be for Send0 ??? thought we was cool .. damnnnn

Reported !!!


----------



## Novaflex

Bro Bundy said:


> real sour u can never mistake it stinks and is strong


This is Turbo Sour. It’s Sour Diesel x Sour Kush


----------



## PZT

Man just smoke the weed you squares lol


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> Man just smoke the weed you squares lol


Bro when you start looking at different strains and how crossing them changes things, it’s fascinating as hell.


----------



## PZT

Novaflex said:


> Bro when you start looking at different strains and how crossing them changes things, it’s fascinating as hell.


So is cooking meth lol


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You gotta add the Orange Triad in!  It’s got stuffs in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30103
> View attachment 30104


On order. I was on the fence for 2 reasons, 1 there is no Horny Goat Weed on the list, 2 this could throw my macros all off with those 15 cals. I mean 1 carb 1 protein and 1/2g fat, how can I work with those ratios. 
Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Novaflex said:


> Bro when you start looking at different strains and how crossing them changes things, it’s fascinating as hell.


im with u i love the weed


----------



## Bro Bundy

Now that’s my kinda tree


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 30379


Those kinda text are attractive to women these days?  Geeze, talk about self esteem issues


----------



## JuiceTrain

Stickler said:


> Those kinda text are attractive to women these days?  Geeze, talk about self esteem issues



I'm just me man,
With penile game like this I could get away w/murder lol (🤫🔪)


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> Those kinda text are attractive to women these days?  Geeze, talk about self esteem issues


I will not fuck a female if she doesn't have self esteem issues. Either too high and I degrade her w my slightly below average sized Greek hammer and spit in her butthole or too low and I lie and tell her she's amazing and I never felt this way and spit in her butthole


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> I will not fuck a female if she doesn't have self esteem issues. Either too high and I degrade her w my slightly below average sized Greek hammer and spit in her butthole or too low and I lie and tell her she's amazing and I never felt this way and spit in her butthole


Spitting Is rude in the presents of a woman


----------



## JuiceTrain

We're on tonight boyz!!!!


----------



## dmanuk

she didn't reply yes
but she seems cute


----------



## JuiceTrain

😂😂😂

​


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> I will not fuck a female if she doesn't have self esteem issues. Either too high and I degrade her w my slightly below average sized Greek hammer and spit in her butthole or too low and I lie and tell her she's amazing and I never felt this way and spit in her butthole


Got it.. butthole spitting is a must


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> Got it.. butthole spitting is a must


Yes farting it back in mouth Is for special occasions


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> Yes farting it back in mouth Is for special occasions


You wanna shit post bad huh lol


----------



## Novaflex

Juice is over there banging bitches every night, I’m over here whoring myself out to a job 🤣


----------



## Achillesking

PZT said:


> You wanna shit post bad huh lol


Thank you sir may I have another


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> Thank you sir may I have another


You freaky lil bish lol


----------



## PZT

Novaflex said:


> View attachment 30412
> 
> 
> Juice is over there banging bitches every night, I’m over here whoring myself out to a job 🤣


Light one up and fk yourself haha


----------



## Samp3i

Novaflex said:


> View attachment 30412
> 
> 
> Juice is over there banging bitches every night, I’m over here whoring myself out to a job 🤣


I wouldn't trade your spot for his unless you have a fetish for being crushed by those things.


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> Light one up and fk yourself haha


Spicy


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey👏🏾 Does Not👏🏾
Simp👏🏾
​


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey👏🏾 Does Not👏🏾
> Simp👏🏾
> View attachment 30427​




blocked her number but forgot she has my email 😭😭😭😭 she sent me a fuxkin email 🤣🤣🤣  



This shxt is about to be spam blocked until Wednesday...lolol..


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> blocked her number but forgot she has my email 😭😭😭😭 she sent me a fuxkin email 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 30434
> 
> 
> This shxt is about to be spam blocked until Wednesday...lolol..


Hahaha... damn dude, your dick MUST be huge. Putting women on time out on her birthday. Some funny shit.


----------



## Samp3i

Stickler said:


> Hahaha... damn dude, your dick MUST be huge. Putting women on time out on her birthday. Some funny shit.


Bro have you seen her face? She is like 50 years old!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Bro have you seen her face? She is like 50 years old!



Close....Just turned 45 Saturday
She's still hot, tubes are tied, and i get to ravange her butthole...so she stays...just gotta put her azz in timeout every once in a blue so she knows who the fuxk runs shxt lol


----------



## Novaflex

Samp3i said:


> Bro have you seen her face? She is like 50 years old!


Bro MILFS are the shit… they let u do anything.


----------



## hard_gains

Novaflex said:


> Bro MILFS are the shit… they let u do anything.


Shit except eat their kids snacks. Selfish just straight selfish.


----------



## Samp3i

Novaflex said:


> Bro MILFS are the shit… they let u do anything.


Plenty of time to fuck milfs when you are old, I prefer to keep fucking fresh meat until I can, simple as that and btw I just had sex with a 20yers old girl and I fucked her ass at the first date, I'm keeping my 20 and you can keep yours 45+ 🤣

I have standards clearly he doesn't 😂


----------



## Novaflex

Samp3i said:


> Plenty of time to fuck milfs when you are old, I prefer to keep fucking fresh meat until I can, simple as that and btw I just had sex with a 20yers old girl and I fucked her ass at the first date, I'm keeping my 20 and you can keep yours 45+ 🤣
> 
> I have standards clearly he doesn't 😂


Been banging milfs since I was 19 lol. I’ve never been into younger girls. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> blocked her number but forgot she has my email 😭😭😭😭 she sent me a fuxkin email 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 30434
> 
> 
> This shxt is about to be spam blocked until Wednesday...lolol..


You gonna need a cane to go with that game Pimp    









						Silver 925r Skull Walking Stick with Swarovski Crystal Eyes and Black Beechwood Shaft
					

Get your hands at the Silver 925r Skull Walking Stick with Swarovski Crystal Eyes & Black Beechwood Shaft. Visit & buy more silver handle walking canes today!




					fashionablecanes.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Or antibiotics


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bragging about fucking as many girls as you can is pathetic. Brag about finding someone and doing something positive with your life like creating a family and something to be proud of.

I'm sure lots of us have been through a lot of women. Sure fine. Who cares. That got boring fast. Lots of guys who brag about this would look down on a woman for doing the same. I'm not saying I haven't. But fuck really.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Having good game and manipulating to get pussy when you could put that effort into yourself and not look like a piece of shit would be better.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Let the hate flow. I know it's coming. One in particular will call me a simp. Congratulations. Your only redeeming quality is that you're a good dog owner and I tip my hat to that.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love you @Samp3i

Edit

I missed you, you cunt


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 30485
> 
> 
> View attachment 30486




Dunno the backstory but he is right on this: 



FlyingPapaya said:


> Having good game and manipulating to get pussy when you could put that effort into yourself and not look like a piece of shit would be better.



You can do both, but it's clear you are failing at the latter 😂


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bragging about fucking as many girls as you can is pathetic. Brag about finding someone and doing something positive with your life like creating a family and something to be proud of.
> 
> I'm sure lots of us have been through a lot of women. Sure fine. Who cares. That got boring fast. Lots of guys who brag about this would look down on a woman for doing the same. I'm not saying I haven't. But fuck really.


Yeah but don't ruin all the fun, we need more moby dick stories from time to time!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Samp3i said:


> Dunno the backstory but he is right on this:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do both, but it's clear you are failing at the latter 😂


He might be. Maybe. Or I don't care anymore. Bagging girls isn't fun anymore. I dunno maybe I grew out of it. Or I don't want that anymore.


----------



## Samp3i

FlyingPapaya said:


> He might be. Maybe. Or I don't care anymore. Bagging girls isn't fun anymore.


You remember to Stop bagging the bottle  tho 😛


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You want to brag, just say you like fat bitches. Don't throw in random regulars with all the fat you're hitting.

Nothing wrong with fucking big girls but if you're going to boast.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Samp3i said:


> You remember to Stop bagging the bottle  tho 😛


On my agenda.
Been working on it. Keep up. I'm honest.


----------



## Dnewell2004

I need a cnc machine for personal use...if my company only knew I used their's 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is man's work 🧔🏾‍♂️
Way better than being a Vegas fry cook...😂😂


----------



## Dnewell2004

This little beauty show up at the popup car meet yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Samp3i said:


> Plenty of time to fuck milfs when you are old, I prefer to keep fucking fresh meat until I can, simple as that and btw I just had sex with a 20yers old girl and I fucked her ass at the first date, I'm keeping my 20 and you can keep yours 45+ 🤣
> 
> I have standards clearly he doesn't 😂


Fucking Italians and there anal. I worked at a family run Italian restaurant for a few years and the old man owner would tell story’s about banging bitches in the ass all day


----------



## Samp3i

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Fucking Italians and there anal. I worked at a family run Italian restaurant for a few years and the old man owner would tell story’s about banging bitches in the ass all day


I guess it's because anal is not that common in Italy (especially in the old times) so it's seen as a great accomplishment if you fuck one in the ass.

Dunno in USA how's anal is seen. I know on a first hand experience that in South America is quite normal 😂 at least when I went to Brazil didn't have a problem doing anal, it was quite easy just ask and you get it, sometime it was given before even asking for it.

On the other hand in Italy I have met multiple women of 30+ years old that never have done once anal and they are not gonna do it probably ever.


----------



## iGone

Dnewell2004 said:


> I need a cnc machine for personal use...if my company only knew I used their's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30490
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk








						CrossFire Personal CNC Plasma | Langmuir Systems
					






					www.langmuirsystems.com
				




I've seen these things do some pretty damn good work for some pretty affordable prices


----------



## IronSoul

I’m fucking marrying this woman 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey's Bootyhole Chronicles...







She tried to reverse butt me...😄😄


----------



## Yano

haaahah you might as well use relaxer baaahaahhahaah

Now whatcha gota do to freak her out is get some activator instead , be all shiny and blowing in  the wind like lionel ritchie in 1982


----------



## Stickler

@PZT   for when you're playing baseball. Some dugout action.


----------



## Stickler

Sooo.. if I was gonna hide drugs in the work place.. I'd definitely use the lockers. Who's grabbing a ladder anytime soon?!


----------



## Stickler

Just another ad that needs to be removed. OR... buyers beware,  you'll get "Loose" fat if you buy his gear.

Don't take MY word for it... ^^^^^^


----------



## dmanuk

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bragging about fucking as many girls as you can is pathetic. Brag about finding someone and doing something positive with your life like creating a family and something to be proud of.


I like that you wrote this and I agree and needed this reminder.


----------



## JuiceTrain

dmanuk said:


> I like that you wrote this and I agree and needed this reminder.



He's a sad lonely fuxk,
Punches his women in the face, gets the elderly one's killed for liquor money, than comes on the forum to show he has morals 😒😒

Just a sad sack of reheated salmonella fuxk shxt...

Fuxker wants to be in my shoes so bad but he's literally a fuxkin' worthless fry cook.... can't quit that liquor bottle even knowing that was the catalyst that got his grandmother killed & he's to much of a simpled minded fuxk to learn an actual skill in life vs using the reheat button on a microwave to serve random drunken patrons..

I mean what fuxkin' person calls themselves a chef but never posted one fuxkin' food picture...he's just an alcoholic fictional typewriter...


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Stickler

Your marketing campaign is working because it definitely gets my attention, but DAMN SON... don't lie to people who don't know what this game is all about. WTF?!


----------



## Stickler

Stickler said:


> View attachment 30540
> 
> Just another ad that needs to be removed. OR... buyers beware,  you'll get "Loose" fat if you buy his gear.
> 
> Don't take MY word for it... ^^^^^^


That's how he/she spells "Lose" on EVERY banner ad they have.


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> He's a sad lonely fuxk,
> Punches his women in the face, gets the elderly one's killed for liquor money, than comes on the forum to show he has morals 😒😒
> 
> Just a sad sack of reheated salmonella fuxk shxt...
> 
> Fuxker wants to be in my shoes so bad but he's literally a fuxkin' worthless fry cook.... can't quit that liquor bottle even knowing that was the catalyst that got his grandmother killed & he's to much of a simpled minded fuxk to learn an actual skill in life vs using the reheat button on a microwave to serve random drunken patrons..
> 
> I mean what fuxkin' person calls themselves a chef but never posted one fuxkin' food picture...he's just an alcoholic fictional typewriter...



Hey man punching down on ppl doesn't make you better, actually kinda worse.

There is a line, it's not a thin one, is very easy to see, trading blow on a forum about shit on the forum is one thing.... Attacking a person with personal real life shit that you know (somehow) it's a completely different one.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Hey man punching down on ppl doesn't make you better, actually kinda worse.
> 
> There is a line, it's not a thin one, is very easy to see, trading blow on a forum about shit on the forum is one thing.... Attacking a person with personal real life shit that you know (somehow) it's a completely different one.



It's not an attack when the drunken fuxk is the one to continually start shxt...it's retaliation 

I held my tongue numerous times cuz other ppl PM'd me about it...

I got banned for 30days came back n didn't say or start shxt but guess who did...

Fuxk sympathy.... don't start none, won't be none...simple as that...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Hey man punching down on ppl doesn't make you better, actually kinda worse.
> 
> There is a line, it's not a thin one, is very easy to see, trading blow on a forum about shit on the forum is one thing.... Attacking a person with personal real life shit that you know (somehow) it's a completely different one.



Just look at the past few pages of this fukin' thread...

Shxt was normal as fuxk until somebody wanted to throw their b/s hypocritical morals into play and you wanna call me the antagonizer....fuxk outta here with that weak empathizing shxt


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey's Bootyhole Chronicles...
> 
> View attachment 30519
> 
> 
> View attachment 30520
> 
> 
> She tried to reverse butt me...😄😄



Juicey continuation....


----------



## JuiceTrain

some troll just WTF me on a perfect example @Samp3i .....fukin' 5months ago

Who's the antagonizer again?

The piece of shxt grandma killer just needs his daily Juice🧃....he can't go without it




Fukin' guys always seem to think it's me cuz Juicey hit hard....


----------



## Samp3i

Man are you still bringing this shit up? 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Man are you still bringing this shit up? 🤣



Hell yeah,
I haven't ate since noon... I'm cranky sampz 
I'm cranky AF...😂😂


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> Hell yeah,
> I haven't ate since noon... I'm cranky sampz
> I'm cranky AF...😂😂


so eat already... and I mean FOOD (not puss)!


----------



## Achillesking

Stickler said:


> so eat already... and I mean FOOD (not puss)!


Oh stop it he's a colored you know them don't eats a no pussy


----------



## Stickler

Achillesking said:


> Oh stop it he's a colored you know them don't eats a no pussy


Hey man.. I don't assume nothin!  There's always ONE of every type that breaks the mold.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Oh stop it he's a colored you know them don't eats a no pussy



Nom nom nom nom


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Nom nom nom nom
> View attachment 30598



Oh wait... it's supposed to be the other way around...shxt


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> Oh wait... it's supposed to be the other way around...shxt


I was thinking the same thing. Plus wondering if you wore cat ears while sucking schlong? Lol


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Oh wait... it's supposed to be the other way around...shxt


See...typical


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Samp3i

Juice just took this thread for his IG profile


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey👏🏾 Does Not👏🏾
> Simp👏🏾
> View attachment 30427​



Juicey "Drama" 
🙄​











And this is how you get broken up with... 


But....


Let's see how this goes...


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey "Drama"
> 🙄​
> View attachment 30693
> 
> 
> View attachment 30694
> 
> 
> View attachment 30695
> 
> 
> View attachment 30696
> 
> And this is how you get broken up with...
> 
> 
> But....
> View attachment 30697
> 
> Let's see how this goes...


Women are fkin dumb. They expected to be talked to like fkin whores, like you do but then be given the same respect as a classy woman. Gtfo here! Lol. Like bish, do really think I have respect for you after you suck your ass juices off my dick and say “choke me”. Like Too Short said, “Get in, where you fit in” stupid fkin hoes I swear


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> ​
> View attachment 30697
> 
> Let's see how this goes...



A 
Juicey 
Finale 🧃​




Well Boyz....




Time to put this thing away...



It reeks of success, anger, and chipotle...🌯


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey "Drama"
> 🙄​
> View attachment 30693
> 
> 
> View attachment 30694
> 
> 
> View attachment 30695
> 
> 
> View attachment 30696
> 
> And this is how you get broken up with...
> 
> 
> But....
> View attachment 30697
> 
> Let's see how this goes...


If your name is Tyrone, tyrell. Jamal or any thing close I swear I'm going to Fuckin blow my Brains out


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> A
> Juicey
> Finale 🧃​
> View attachment 30728
> 
> 
> 
> Well Boyz....
> View attachment 30731
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put this thing away...
> View attachment 30730
> 
> 
> It reeks of success, anger, and chipotle...🌯


Cash app you $100 if you video the girl drinking that


----------



## nissan11

What is that purple thing? An anal rod? Its not a vibrator right?


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> What is that purple thing? An anal rod? Its not a vibrator right?














						Both...
					

Watch "Both..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 30746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both...
> 
> 
> Watch "Both..." on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com



You can control the tempo/speed using the on/off dial at the top...


----------



## Bro Bundy

Achillesking said:


> If your name is Tyrone, tyrell. Jamal or any thing close I swear I'm going to Fuckin blow my Brains out


his names Lamar


----------



## Achillesking

Bro Bundy said:


> his names Lamar


Welp nice knowing everyone


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> What is that purple thing? An anal rod? Its not a vibrator right?


its similar to that thing u put in your ass nightly


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Finally decided to get this rug from Costco cuz my old one was beat TF up...




Old...



New..



This thing feels like your steppin' on a pile of baby bunny rabbits...🐰...so sof'


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Yano

Achillesking said:


> If your name is Tyrone, tyrell. Jamal or any thing close I swear I'm going to Fuckin blow my Brains out


My cousin's name is Tyrone lol no bullshit Marcus , Dejuan ,,, no Tyrell or Jamal though haaahah


----------



## JuiceTrain

6days a week Boyz ....


----------



## Yano

Some one picked out her own costume for Halloween  🥰


----------



## dmanuk




----------



## JuiceTrain

Supps...


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> Some one picked out her own costume for Halloween  🥰
> 
> View attachment 30896



I have to admit she is cute BUT are you sure she doesn't have a little to many chromosomes?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> I have to admit she is cute BUT are you sure she doesn't have a little to many chromosomes?


----------



## Yano

Samp3i said:


> I have to admit she is cute BUT are you sure she doesn't have a little to many chromosomes?


That's a funny one but with Halloween coming soon shouldn't you be helping Mamma shave her head ? She is going to be Mussolini at the party again this year yeah ? 

Big gal but that uniform hides it well , looks good on her


----------



## Achillesking

Samp3i said:


> I have to admit she is cute BUT are you sure she doesn't have a little to many chromosomes?


Nah  bro too much man


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> 6days a week Boyz ....
> View attachment 30891


Sleeping on the roof?!  Where do bang your bitches at?!


----------



## JuiceTrain

A 
Juicey 
Raise ​my new bed was way to low-pro for me and these semi-old bones so I ordered a box spring to raise it up comfortably...











Added a bed skirt cuz I'm a classy guy...👨🏾‍🎨



Finished product....😎🤙🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> A
> Juicey
> Raise ​my new bed was way to low-pro for me and these semi-old bones so I ordered a box spring to raise it up comfortably...
> 
> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> View attachment 30942
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30943
> 
> 
> Added a bed skirt cuz I'm a classy guy...👨🏾‍🎨
> View attachment 30944
> 
> 
> Finished product....😎🤙🏾
> View attachment 30945



And to celebrate my upgraded luv-nest what better way to treat myself other than finally getting a needed new pair of house slippz....










Now it's time for ice cream...😋🍨


----------



## Bro Bundy

JuiceTrain said:


> And to celebrate my upgraded luv-nest what better way to treat myself other than finally getting a needed new pair of house slippz....
> 
> View attachment 30946
> 
> 
> View attachment 30947
> 
> 
> View attachment 30948
> 
> 
> Now it's time for ice cream...😋🍨


no more feet pics..Steel bed much better for the fat bitches


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> And to celebrate my upgraded luv-nest what better way to treat myself other than finally getting a needed new pair of house slippz....
> 
> View attachment 30946
> 
> 
> View attachment 30947
> 
> 
> View attachment 30948
> 
> 
> Now it's time for ice cream...😋🍨


Your my inspiration


----------



## PZT

dmanuk said:


> View attachment 30897


U gonna squeal


----------



## PZT

Samp3i said:


> I have to admit she is cute BUT are you sure she doesn't have a little to many chromosomes?


Is this an inside joke?


----------



## Samp3i

Yano said:


> That's a funny one but with Halloween coming soon shouldn't you be helping Mamma shave her head ? She is going to be Mussolini at the party again this year yeah ?
> 
> Big gal but that uniform hides it well , looks good on her


Ahahahah love you man
Mamma got already no hair, fucking cancer you know. Saved me a lot of time shaving that head 😂


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> A
> Juicey
> Raise ​my new bed was way to low-pro for me and these semi-old bones so I ordered a box spring to raise it up comfortably...
> 
> View attachment 30941
> 
> 
> View attachment 30942
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30943
> 
> 
> Added a bed skirt cuz I'm a classy guy...👨🏾‍🎨
> View attachment 30944
> 
> 
> Finished product....😎🤙🏾
> View attachment 30945


I put that same one together for my girl. Works like a charm


----------



## JuiceTrain

Stickler said:


> I put that same one together for my girl. Works like a charm



Those snap together connections are actually really sturdy once it's all put together...no wobbling


----------



## JuiceTrain

Death 
to all 
spiders ​







Almost fogged myself... lolol


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Death
> to all
> spiders ​
> View attachment 30966
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30967
> 
> 
> Almost fogged myself... lolol
> View attachment 30968


Spiders kill a lot of the other bugs. They're your friends!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> Spiders kill a lot of the other bugs. They're your friends!!!


​


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## JuiceTrain

I don't actually lift these...I just use em' for paper weights...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't actually lift these...I just use em' for paper weights...
> 
> View attachment 31018



There's goes that damn JUICEMAN again.... ruining the forum...get your shxt together mods, he must be stopped 😠😠


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> I don't actually lift these...I just use em' for paper weights...
> 
> View attachment 31018


We have no doubt about it 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 31047


I thought you had a pacifier in your mouth. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## Bro Bundy

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 31066


you got some hairy legs bombshell


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bro Bundy said:


> you got some hairy legs bombshell


Not my legs that are hairy 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bomb10shell said:


> Not my legs that are hairy 🤷‍♀️


to bad i love that on a woman


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bro Bundy said:


> to bad i love that on a woman


----------



## JuiceTrain

Protein to go...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Looks like one of the underground mods is really just a pretty woman....





@mugzy gender breach...


----------



## lifter6973

JuiceTrain said:


> Looks like one of the underground mods is really just a pretty woman....
> 
> 
> View attachment 31098
> 
> 
> @mugzy gender breach...


This is not news Juicey. I think everyone here already knows @CJs preferred pronouns are she/her


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Looks like one of the underground mods is really just a pretty woman....
> 
> 
> View attachment 31098
> 
> 
> @mugzy gender breach...


Why else would you think I wanted dick pics?


----------



## Samp3i

lifter6973 said:


> This is not news Juicey. I think everyone here already knows @CJs preferred pronouns are she/her


Her back does look like a pussy from the 50s 

So no surprise here, at all.


----------



## BigChief1

Spent the evening cleaning up the shop.


----------



## PZT

BigChief1 said:


> Spent the evening cleaning up the shop.


You seem like a respectable gentleman


----------



## JuiceTrain

I win em' all the same way lol



#GifGod



#CraxkDance


----------



## Bomb10shell

Went back to macros so it's all the damn pork now 😋🤤


----------



## Bomb10shell

Round 2: chicken


----------



## JuiceTrain

So my girl decided to carve me a pumpkin...🤦🏾


----------



## Dnewell2004

Found the best mile marker on our hike today lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


>


I saw this earlier this week. I had thought about posting it up in the training section, but completely forgot.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey 
snippet 



​


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE

My yard ready for my favorite time of the year.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



Your Welcome​


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What are you cooking Nissan


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Garlic powder or seasoning salt


----------



## nissan11

That was a steak/burger seasoning. Just beef patties with leftover onions and peppers.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Just installed a new security cam in the yard for the dogs....1080p // Ultra 4k
Whatever that means....



I'll record some vids later...but I could turn on/off a bright azz led light to get their attention & than curse at them muthaFukaz for the hell of it via 2way audio

Shxtz even got a loud azz siren for when shxt hits the fan....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey Thicc'ums


----------



## JuiceTrain

I report old bxtches I matched w/that was on some b/s lol


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> I report old bxtches I matched w/that was on some b/s lol
> 
> View attachment 31530


Snitches get stitches!!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Signsin1

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 31571


lol..In there like Tony Montana watching security outside while playing games.


----------



## Send0

Signsin1 said:


> lol..In there like Tony Montana watching security outside while playing games.


LOL, At first I thought he was playing animal crossing on the laptop or some shit 😂


----------



## Joliver

FlyingPapaya said:


>



Widen the squat..."shorten" the femur.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Joliver said:


> Widen the squat..."shorten" the femur.



I think his "femur" might be short enough 😄😄


----------



## JackAsserson

Cheat meal


----------



## JuiceTrain

Weightlifting & Coitus hasn't been enough to fully let out my aggression lately so....




I got back into Muay Thai to safely elbow people in the face lol...

Ordered some extra needed gear of Amazon
	

		
			
		

		
	




But I got my bag prepped and ready...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Weightlifting & Coitus hasn't been enough to fully let out my aggression lately so....
> 
> View attachment 31608
> 
> 
> I got back into Muay Thai to safely elbow people in the face lol...
> 
> Ordered some extra needed gear of Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31609
> 
> 
> But I got my bag prepped and ready...
> View attachment 31612
> 
> 
> View attachment 31611



And if these fuxkers give me a good deal on Jiu jitsu I'm gonna be rollin' more than backwoodz lol....nah I don't smoke

......just wanted to sound cool...(er) 😞😞


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Weightlifting & Coitus hasn't been enough to fully let out my aggression lately so....
> 
> View attachment 31608
> 
> 
> I got back into Muay Thai to safely elbow people in the face lol...
> 
> Ordered some extra needed gear of Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31609
> 
> 
> But I got my bag prepped and ready...
> View attachment 31612
> 
> 
> View attachment 31611


Should've boxed 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Should've boxed 🙄🙄🙄



Buakaw no likey...








						Big-Gregarious-Iberiannase-size-restricted
					

Image Big-Gregarious-Iberiannase-size-restricted hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Buakaw no likey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big-Gregarious-Iberiannase-size-restricted
> 
> 
> Image Big-Gregarious-Iberiannase-size-restricted hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


One liver shot from me you turn into a white man


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> One liver shot from me you turn into a white(r) man



Fixed...


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Fixed...


White n black stupid name for people


----------



## JuiceTrain

I said it before and I'll say it again... 

Juicey 
does not 
simp..










						364354045cd96a0726981be285a0ab74
					

Image 364354045cd96a0726981be285a0ab74 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again...
> 
> Juicey
> does not
> simp..
> View attachment 31617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 364354045cd96a0726981be285a0ab74
> 
> 
> Image 364354045cd96a0726981be285a0ab74 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



Back story...

This chick matched w/me last month & said she wanted a gym partner which eventually led to coitus conversations....anyways I asked her when does she wanna meet IRL, just for lunch nothin' more....this bxtch said "sometime next month.." 🤣🤣 // I only responded with laughing emoji's and gif's until she stopped sending me text 😄😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain

So I was tryna think of an intricate way to break up with my girl....figured I just put w/e b/s she left here in a gift bag & leave it on her porch....




Even found a nice gift card I can use to be passive aggressive....






I'm not even gonna sign it 
Don't wanna waste the ink
🥰​


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> So I was tryna think of an intricate way to break up with my girl....figured I just put w/e b/s she left here in a gift bag & leave it on her porch....
> 
> View attachment 31629
> 
> 
> Even found a nice gift card I can use to be passive aggressive....
> View attachment 31630
> 
> 
> View attachment 31631
> 
> 
> I'm not even gonna sign it
> Don't wanna waste the ink
> 🥰​


“Don’t want to waste ink”

Bought a bag, card and tissue paper 😂😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> “Don’t want to waste ink”
> 
> Bought a bag, card and tissue paper 😂😂


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Update?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Update?



She's been textin' me since 11, haven't responded... 



She's doin' damage control by not gettin' me agitated....I just need to avoid the make-up sex


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> She's been textin' me since 11, haven't responded...
> View attachment 31643
> 
> 
> She's doin' damage control by not gettin' me agitated....I just need to avoid the make-up sex



Okay this shxt made me laugh lol



Than she changed my name in her phone & texted me images of the name update after she tried to call a few times 😄😄


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> Okay this shxt made me laugh lol
> View attachment 31644
> 
> 
> Than she changed my name in her phone & texted me images of the name update after she tried to call a few times 😄😄
> View attachment 31646


Actually you look like two fucking teenager mentally challenged and I'm probably offending anyone that is a real retard comparing them to you two.

I mean a complicated intricated way to break up with a person? What about being a fucking human being and a man and just tell her it's over and why it's over? And what the fuck is about the whole silence treatment? 

I understand being a dick when you are picking up women, it works like a charm but when you have to break with your GF you should behave like a good human being and not like a fucking tool.

This shit is not really funny, just sad.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Samp3i said:


> Actually you look like two fucking teenager mentally challenged and I'm probably offending anyone that is a real retard comparing them to you two.
> 
> I mean a complicated intricated way to break up with a person? What about being a fucking human being and a man and just tell her it's over and why it's over? And what the fuck is about the whole silence treatment?
> 
> I understand being a dick when you are picking up women, it works like a charm but when you have to break with your GF you should behave like a good human being and not like a fucking tool.
> 
> This shit is not really funny, just sad.



We'll yea, in Europe you just spit on your girlfriend when you wanna break up and they become gypsy scum....in America that's a crime....not tradition


----------



## Samp3i

JuiceTrain said:


> We'll yea, in Europe you just spit on your girlfriend when you wanna break up and they become gypsy scum....in America that's a crime....not tradition


At least we give them a chance to punch us in the face but I do understand how you wouldn't risk that chance, getting charged by an angry whale could wreck even your fatass.


----------



## Achillesking

Samp3i said:


> At least we give them a chance to punch us in the face but I do understand how you wouldn't risk that chance, getting charged by an angry whale could wreck even your fatass.


🪦🪦🪦


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bruh...
😭😭😭​

she's to powerful Boyz, I can't do it 🤣🤣

-backstory- 
This chick would have allergic reactions from her ex-husbands semen hence the term "acid semen" 

i nicknamed his ASS...short for Acid Semen Steve hahahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh...
> 😭😭😭​
> View attachment 31658
> she's to powerful Boyz, I can't do it 🤣🤣
> 
> -backstory-
> This chick would have allergic reactions from her ex-husbands semen hence the term "acid semen"
> 
> i nicknamed his ASS...short for Acid Semen Steve hahahaha


​Dammit I simp'd 😄😄😄


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

lmao


JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh...
> 😭😭😭​
> View attachment 31658
> she's to powerful Boyz, I can't do it 🤣🤣
> 
> -backstory-
> This chick would have allergic reactions from her ex-husbands semen hence the term "acid semen"
> 
> i nicknamed his ASS...short for Acid Semen Steve hahahaha


Lol just drop the bitch already


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> Actually you look like two fucking teenager mentally challenged and I'm probably offending anyone that is a real retard comparing them to you two.
> 
> I mean a complicated intricated way to break up with a person? What about being a fucking human being and a man and just tell her it's over and why it's over? And what the fuck is about the whole silence treatment?
> 
> I understand being a dick when you are picking up women, it works like a charm but when you have to break with your GF you should behave like a good human being and not like a fucking tool.
> 
> This shit is not really funny, just sad.


@Samp3i will always tell it exactly as he sees it


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> lmao
> 
> Lol just drop the bitch already



Yea it's a wrap...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Yea it's a wrap...
> View attachment 31731






Yup....🙄


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Completely empty....


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Completely empty....



Hell yeah man, get after it. You should start a log here at Ug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, get after it. You should start a log here at Ug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, prob will.


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Thanks man, prob will.



Tag me if you do. I’ll follow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Checking the backyard deer cam....he's a looker, be real nice on another year or two, if he makes it....


----------



## Sykeadelic78

I owe, I owe, so off to work I go 
Yes, my hospital still requires mask


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey's fully single & back to practitioning





Boxing & Jiu Jitsu tonight 🤙🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey's fully single & back to practitioning
> View attachment 31780
> 
> 
> View attachment 31781
> 
> Boxing & Jiu Jitsu tonight 🤙🏾



I'm bout to flip the shxt outta somebody hahaha...


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> I owe, I owe, so off to work I go
> Yes, my hospital still requires mask



What are you doing now in the civilian world? I’m assuming you work in the medical field. Just curious bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> What are you doing now in the civilian world? I’m assuming you work in the medical field. Just curious bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do MRI scans on pts....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Need some quick & easy protein snacks...


----------



## nissan11

New fat bar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

Power bar deads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh...
> 😭😭😭​
> View attachment 31658
> she's to powerful Boyz, I can't do it 🤣🤣
> 
> -backstory-
> This chick would have allergic reactions from her ex-husbands semen hence the term "acid semen"
> 
> i nicknamed his ASS...short for Acid Semen Steve hahahaha


Fuck that! Get in there Juicy! And get it done! hahahaha

Remember.. Full body rubbing alcohol bath when you get done


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Need some quick & easy protein snacks...
> View attachment 31834



Love all that shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

1 week in and I already needed a bigger MMA bag....









Went from a 40L duffle to a 120L 
I can hold everything I need plus more and extra....


----------



## Sykeadelic78

JuiceTrain said:


> 1 week in and I already needed a bigger MMA bag....
> View attachment 31941
> 
> 
> View attachment 31942
> 
> 
> View attachment 31943
> 
> 
> Went from a 40L duffle to a 120L
> I can hold everything I need plus more and extra....


120 is a good size, big...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> 1 week in and I already needed a bigger MMA bag....
> View attachment 31941
> 
> 
> View attachment 31942
> 
> 
> View attachment 31943
> 
> 
> Went from a 40L duffle to a 120L
> I can hold everything I need plus more and extra....



I’ve never seen carhart bags like that. Those are nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> I’ve never seen carhart bags like that. Those are nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have Rural Kings around here...I've seen them in there.


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> We have Rural Kings around here...I've seen them in there.



We have one here but I’ve never went in it. All my friends tell me it’s awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> I’ve never seen carhart bags like that. Those are nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Didn't know they existed either until I see em' on Amazon... 



They are a little pricey for duffle bags but it's Carhartt.... luckily both the ones I got were used in like new condition


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Didn't know they existed either until I see em' on Amazon...
> View attachment 31947
> 
> 
> They are a little pricey for duffle bags but it's Carhartt.... luckily both the ones I got were used in like new condition



That 40L on the far left would make a good range bag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> We have one here but I’ve never went in it. All my friends tell me it’s awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I call it a tractor supply on steroids!  Lol....ours has a pretty gun dept too.   I bought several from there.  And if you order from rkguns.com and ship to their store theses no transfere fee.


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Oh yeah, I call it a tractor supply on steroids! Lol....ours has a pretty gun dept too. I bought several from there. And if you order from rkguns.com and ship to their store theses no transfere fee.



Damn I didn’t realize it was that big and had guns too. I gotta check it out man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> Damn I didn’t realize it was that big and had guns too. I gotta check it out man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, my store has a lot of guns.  Definitely check it out. They were bad on my checking account this year!


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Disk space looks ok....little bit of the "dad bod" going on....some bulge at c5/6 c6/7.


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Oh yeah, my store has a lot of guns. Definitely check it out. They were bad on my checking account this year!



That’s a super nice safe dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey's never outta the game....


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey's never outta the game....
> View attachment 31970
> 
> 
> View attachment 31969
> 
> 
> View attachment 31971


1993 .... thats some one Granny   , prolly some one your age


----------



## FlyingPapaya

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Sykeadelic78

IronSoul said:


> That’s a super nice safe dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife got it for me for Christmas two years ago, I guess I'll keep her! 😅😅


----------



## IronSoul

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Wife got it for me for Christmas two years ago, I guess I'll keep her!



Lol yeah she’s a keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey's never outta the game....
> View attachment 31970
> 
> 
> View attachment 31969
> 
> 
> View attachment 31971


Do you have a filter  set for ,” the grossest women on tinder”


----------



## Blusoul24

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you have a filter  set for ,” the grossest women on tinder”


I think that's in the drop-down menu under "howling skank".


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you have a filter  set for ,” the grossest women on tinder”



She's stacked AF.....🤩🤩


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> She's stacked AF.....🤩🤩


I bet they are flap jacks.


----------



## TiredandHot

Need to rename this to JuiceTrains Live Picture Thread. Make it happen @Send0


----------



## nissan11

Opening day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24

nissan11 said:


> Opening day


You can hunt with Semi-auto where you live?


----------



## Sykeadelic78

nissan11 said:


> Opening day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!


----------



## CJ

Blusoul24 said:


> You can hunt with Semi-auto where you live?


I think he's the boss 😂


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Blusoul24 said:


> You can hunt with Semi-auto where you live?


You can in NC. As well as crossbows.


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> I think he's the boss 😂



Nissan's probably the only one in the state with a permit for it cuz he made it himself lol


----------



## nissan11

Blusoul24 said:


> You can hunt with Semi-auto where you live?


There is no action restriction on any type of hunting in NC as far as I know.


----------



## Sykeadelic78

nissan11 said:


> There is no action restriction on any type of hunting in NC as far as I know.


Only restriction is full auto...which is pretty obvious!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sykeadelic78 said:


> Only restriction is full auto...which is pretty obvious!



I'd be like Rambo through them.woods...droppin all the dear and other bystandered animals to make less work for everyone else


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Sunday walk and protein shake.... cold today...


----------



## JuiceTrain

1st bottle of liquor I bought today since 2014/15....



It's just one of them days...of all days


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> 1st bottle of liquor I bought today since 2014/15....
> View attachment 32066
> 
> 
> It's just one of them days...of all days



Drink it all at once to celebrate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

IronSoul said:


> Drink it all at once to celebrate!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should boof it! All at once.


----------



## JuiceTrain

😆😆😆​








						😭
					

Watch "😭" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> 😆😆😆​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😭
> 
> 
> Watch "😭" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com



Women...



This why bxtches get cracked in GTA because gettin' hit by a rocket from a jet is unrealistic...


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceyPOSER....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Just for you...


----------



## louiebatch

Sykeadelic78 said:


> You can in NC. As well as crossbows.


Shit man, in my county you can only hunt with bows or shotgun with rifling.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Okay so this is the 1st bottle of LQ I bought in the past 8yrs....



Literally only had 2shots and won't drink it again... mentioned before it taste like adult fireball...

So because I failed I'm giving it a proper go..


This is definitely more me....


----------



## Bomb10shell

The shit you see in New Mexico


----------



## JuiceTrain

🥊👟 

​


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Simple light fixture upgrade...






Automatic wire cutters....#GameChanger

















						💡
					

Watch "💡" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Simple light fixture upgrade...
> View attachment 32191
> 
> 
> View attachment 32192
> 
> 
> Automatic wire cutters....#GameChanger
> View attachment 32193
> 
> 
> View attachment 32194
> 
> 
> View attachment 32195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 💡
> 
> 
> Watch "💡" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com



Story time;

I remember when I 1st moved in to my spot here and was redoing the porch & there were people outside just watching....no one spoke to me when I move here...bunch of easily intimidated white folk...anyways while I'm doing the electrical shxt I hear "he's gonna get himself electrocuted..." 😠🙄...these people don't even know me, just look at me and assume the least....fuxkin' simple shxt a child can do...anyways I be flexin' on these people HARD....but subtlety....keep my car cleaned daily during any weather... mowing my own fuxkin' lawn...shoveling snow at 4am in the morning...I keep myself active and busy around this muthaFuka and when I decide to look up, just a bunch of uselessness with their eyes stil fuxkin' on me with there never being a word spoken...😒😒 *Juicey vent/rant session over*


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Story time;
> 
> I remember when I 1st moved in to my spot here and was redoing the porch & there were people outside just watching....no one spoke to me when I move here...bunch of easily intimidated white folk...anyways while I'm doing the electrical shxt I hear "he's gonna get himself electrocuted..." 😠🙄...these people don't even know me, just look at me and assume the least....fuxkin' simple shxt a child can do...anyways I be flexin' on these people HARD....but subtlety....keep my car cleaned daily during any weather... mowing my own fuxkin' lawn...shoveling snow at 4am in the morning...I keep myself active and busy around this muthaFuka and when I decide to look up, just a bunch of uselessness with their eyes stil fuxkin' on me with there never being a word spoken...😒😒 *Juicey vent/rant session over*


I think all neighborhoods are the same 🤣🤣🤣. I only have one white neighbor, and he don't GAF. My Vietnamese neighbor across the street though gives me the stink eye daily 🤣🤣🤣.

Everyone is judging everyone man. You want to see some people bitching, then just sign up for Nextdoor and load up your neighborhood.


----------



## eazy

JuiceTrain said:


> eyes stil fuxkin' on me with there never being a word spoken



this is all in your mind.

go over there with a dozen krispy kreme and introduce yourself.

we have more in common than we're different.


----------



## JuiceTrain

eazy said:


> this is all in your mind.
> 
> go over there with a dozen krispy kreme and introduce yourself.
> 
> we have more in common than we're different.



Agree w/you 100% 
My thing is just why does it always have to be me to break ice you know what I'm sayin'.. everywhere/everyone...That shxtz tierin' & look at muthaFukaz as just bein weak, I can't fuxk w/it...

Jin made a thread about feelin' like a outcast in Japan cuz he was the biggest dude.. I'll bump it later when I get the chance


----------



## Blusoul24

JuiceTrain said:


> Story time;
> 
> I remember when I 1st moved in to my spot here and was redoing the porch & there were people outside just watching....no one spoke to me when I move here...bunch of easily intimidated white folk...anyways while I'm doing the electrical shxt I hear "he's gonna get himself electrocuted..." 😠🙄...these people don't even know me, just look at me and assume the least....fuxkin' simple shxt a child can do...anyways I be flexin' on these people HARD....but subtlety....keep my car cleaned daily during any weather... mowing my own fuxkin' lawn...shoveling snow at 4am in the morning...I keep myself active and busy around this muthaFuka and when I decide to look up, just a bunch of uselessness with their eyes stil fuxkin' on me with there never being a word spoken...😒😒 *Juicey vent/rant session over*


It sucks that it has to be that way. You would think that we would've gotten past this by now, because we all bleed red.

While I agree that if you make the first move and introduce yourself, people will come around, I disagree that it's all in your head. If you were a white dude, people probably would've introduced themselves to you.

The thing is, it's not because they don't like you, per se, it's more likely that they are afraid of you. It sucks, but some people are just like that.

Next time you are shoveling your walk at four in the morning shovel your neighbor's too. Do something nice to help an old lady in the neighborhood or something, everybody will come around with a quickness.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Blusoul24 said:


> While I agree that if you make the first move and introduce yourself, people will come around, I disagree that it's all in your head. If you were a white dude, people probably would've introduced themselves to you.
> 
> The thing is, it's not because they don't like you, per se, it's more likely that they are afraid of you. It sucks, but some people are just like that.



Bruh, I live in a duplex...
When I moved in the opposite side was vacant no tenants....

Like I said when I moved in it was just me...black guy unloading shxt from a U-Haul on his own...boxes, furniture, kitchen appliances everything on my own...none of these people said shxt, waved at me nothin' ...just stared

Fast forward 2/3months and some couple starts movin' in.... scrawny white dude & small white chick...anyways I just took a quick peek out the window cuz I heard constant movement next door that's how I knew what was goin'...about 30mins into their moving process and bullshxt you not all I heard was "WELCOME TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!" .....I just chuckled and set my watch to that type of time...I don't look none of these people in the face man

their not racist people, they're just chicken shxt...and I know how those people are, "friends"🙄 when it's relevant (wanting to take a Facebook pic to show ppl online there "cool" with the nigga on the block) but if shxt ever go left.... I'm guilty until proven guilty

thats why I do shxt that don't involve otha muthaFukaz.... dammit...thought I was done ranting


----------



## BigChief1

JuiceTrain said:


> Simple light fixture upgrade...
> View attachment 32191
> 
> 
> View attachment 32192
> 
> 
> Automatic wire cutters....#GameChanger
> View attachment 32193
> 
> 
> View attachment 32194
> 
> 
> View attachment 32195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 💡
> 
> 
> Watch "💡" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Is this your rendition of This Old House? But instead of Bob Villa we get Juice Train


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigChief1 said:


> Is this your rendition of This Old House? But instead of Bob Villa we get Juice Train



I had to Google that 😭😭


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is the quote from @Jin thread


Jin said:


> I get stared at here. Not much anymore because I live in a small town and I’m well known.
> 
> However, the first city I lived in for 3 years, Nagoya, provided me a very eye-opening and negative experience of feeling like a freak.
> 
> I would walk down the street. People would stare and whisper “scary”. People would stare at me via the reflection of the glass in the subway. Everybody noticed me but nobody spoke to me.
> 
> This was before the stupid haircut and also during a time I was trying to fit in: not showing my tattoos, following social norms etc. no matter what I did I stood out but I was not a knowledged. Openly talked about but not spoken to.
> 
> It was terribly alienating and caused me a lot of grief and anger.
> 
> You know who has the same experience but worse?
> 
> The disabled. Whether mental, physical or both.
> 
> Stared at but not aknowldged. Talked openly about but not spoken to. If people approach them to interact they usually talk to a caregiver or friend instead of the actual person (just like when I’m with a Japanese friend and a stranger shows curiosity, many times they’ll talk to my Japanese friend instead of me. Like “hey, asshole, I’m capable of talking for myself in Japanese”.
> 
> I watch a YouTube channel called “SBSK”. It’s a special Ed teacher who interviews people with various conditions. He always asks the parents “if somebody wants to interact with your kid, what should they do?” The answer is always something like “just treat them like a human being. Say hello”. I had had a tendency to think i
> would be imposing by just interacting with a person with disabilities. But every single interviewed person just wanted more people to approach them a say “hi”.
> 
> Yesterday I put this to the test.
> 
> Went to the beach and saw a little girl (maybe 8-9) sitting away from her parents but close by. She had downs-syndrome and was watching YouTube on a bench. I
> just sat down next to her and asked what she was watching. She showed me then she was immediately perplexed by my strange facial hair and started touching it. I said, “that’s my beard, hey, where’s yours?” Her parents were so pleased I was interacting with her. They were laughing. We had a great 3 minute chat. She showed no fear and a lot of curiosity. It was awesome. At the end she thanked me and so did her parents.
> 
> Sometimes it sucks being a freak.
> 
> It’s easy to make somebody feel like a human being by simply interacting with them an acknowledging them. I encourage you to try it.



This shxt hit me direct & it's something I'll always remember here....this is the most relatable/relevant post to me that's ever marked here...


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh, I live in a duplex...
> When I moved in the opposite side was vacant no tenants....
> 
> Like I said when I moved in it was just me...black guy unloading shxt from a U-Haul on his own...boxes, furniture, kitchen appliances everything on my own...none of these people said shxt, waved at me nothin' ...just stared
> 
> Fast forward 2/3months and some couple starts movin' in.... scrawny white dude & small white chick...anyways I just took a quick peek out the window cuz I heard constant movement next door that's how I knew what was goin'...about 30mins into their moving process and bullshxt you not all I heard was "WELCOME TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!" .....I just chuckled and set my watch to that type of time...I don't look none of these people in the face man
> 
> their not racist people, they're just chicken shxt...and I know how those people are, "friends"🙄 when it's relevant (wanting to take a Facebook pic to show ppl online there "cool" with the nigga on the block) but if shxt ever go left.... I'm guilty until proven guilty
> 
> thats why I do shxt that don't involve otha muthaFukaz.... dammit...thought I was done ranting


I been on both sides of  that shit coming from a mixed family , a couple of us look like my dad , my sister and older brothers look like my mom. Genetics go figure .. but ive walked into a house party and been stopped at the door ,, hey grey whata ya say ? An had folks step up to explain who I am ... that gets fucking awkward  and you gota put up with who ever making some lame comment or what ever 

After a while you just realize people are people and were all the same , got hopes dreams likes loves want to be respected and listened to ... none of us are any different really once you get past the surface.


----------



## Blusoul24

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh, I live in a duplex...
> When I moved in the opposite side was vacant no tenants....
> 
> Like I said when I moved in it was just me...black guy unloading shxt from a U-Haul on his own...boxes, furniture, kitchen appliances everything on my own...none of these people said shxt, waved at me nothin' ...just stared
> 
> Fast forward 2/3months and some couple starts movin' in.... scrawny white dude & small white chick...anyways I just took a quick peek out the window cuz I heard constant movement next door that's how I knew what was goin'...about 30mins into their moving process and bullshxt you not all I heard was "WELCOME TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!" .....I just chuckled and set my watch to that type of time...I don't look none of these people in the face man
> 
> their not racist people, they're just chicken shxt...and I know how those people are, "friends"🙄 when it's relevant (wanting to take a Facebook pic to show ppl online there "cool" with the nigga on the block) but if shxt ever go left.... I'm guilty until proven guilty
> 
> thats why I do shxt that don't involve otha muthaFukaz.... dammit...thought I was done ranting


I'd have helped you unload if you moved into my neighborhood.


----------



## Blusoul24

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh, I live in a duplex...
> When I moved in the opposite side was vacant no tenants....
> 
> Like I said when I moved in it was just me...black guy unloading shxt from a U-Haul on his own...boxes, furniture, kitchen appliances everything on my own...none of these people said shxt, waved at me nothin' ...just stared
> 
> Fast forward 2/3months and some couple starts movin' in.... scrawny white dude & small white chick...anyways I just took a quick peek out the window cuz I heard constant movement next door that's how I knew what was goin'...about 30mins into their moving process and bullshxt you not all I heard was "WELCOME TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!" .....I just chuckled and set my watch to that type of time...I don't look none of these people in the face man
> 
> their not racist people, they're just chicken shxt...and I know how those people are, "friends"🙄 when it's relevant (wanting to take a Facebook pic to show ppl online there "cool" with the nigga on the block) but if shxt ever go left.... I'm guilty until proven guilty
> 
> thats why I do shxt that don't involve otha muthaFukaz.... dammit...thought I was done ranting


This shit makes me sad brother. I'm sorry that you have to deal with this bullshit. You take it well, and you have a good sense of humor, but it has to really grate on you after dealing with it for your entire life.


----------



## JuiceTrain

😆😆

​


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> 😆😆
> View attachment 32233
> ​











						Butthole Can Be Seen On My Onlyfans Princess Design Christmas Sweater
					

This comfortable sweater is a great addition to any wardrobe. Size Chart: US SIZE LENGTH BUST SHOULDER SLEEVE Unit Inch Cm Inch Cm Inch Cm Inch Cm S 26.4 67.0 40.2 102 16.5 42 26.4 67 M 27.6 70.0 44.1 112 17.7 45 26.8 68 L 28.3 72.0 48.0 122 18.9 48 27.2 69 XL 29.5 75.0 52.0 132 20.1 51 27.8...




					www.datfurball.com


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## IronSoul

This is one thing that makes me happy about getting out of the army 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey
Meetings
🧃



Drip checc✔️ 

​


----------



## JuiceTrain

A 
JUICEY 
Scenario 



​


----------



## eazy




----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> View attachment 32338


Is that a factory or a fire over yonder ?  and where  the hell you live theres a damn Volcano ? that dont look like no Hawaii


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> Is that a factory or a fire over yonder ?


factory


Yano said:


> where the hell you live theres a damn Volcano ?


Pacific Northwest. In elementary, we had drills for the coming eruption complete with face masks. I was only 7 so don't remember much, just everything covered in a very thick layer of ash.


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> factory
> 
> Pacific Northwest. In elementary, we had drills for the coming eruption complete with face masks. I was only 7 so don't remember much, just everything covered in a very thick layer of ash.


oh shit is that Mt St Helens ? I remember when she blew her top , that was some crazy shit. Cool man !


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> is that Mt St Helens


*Mount Rainier*


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is all on you @iGone 😃


----------



## JuiceTrain

Now this is a good fuxkin' buy...


Gonna get this for the yard so I can do some calisthenics while I'm outside w/the pups....


----------



## BigChief1

Yabba Dabba Doo….


----------



## eazy

first snow. can't even see it in the pic.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey 
Consoles  
An
Alcoholic
Into 
Rehab 




​






I can help you too bud...😃


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey
> Consoles
> Alcoholic
> Into
> Rehab
> 
> View attachment 32521
> 
> 
> View attachment 32524​
> View attachment 32525
> 
> 
> View attachment 32526
> 
> 
> I can help you too bud...😃



Idk why alcoholics are attracted to me....I don't even drink 😆😆


----------



## eazy

@JuiceTrain 

first time I read incapacitated, as inebriated. hits even harder


----------



## Bomb10shell

Back on the road after snowing in CO


----------



## JuiceTrain

🤣🤣

​


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is real life here people....


----------



## JuiceTrain

Check out my little fishy...



He turns into a grocery bag...🥰🥰


----------



## JuiceTrain

I think I just met my future 1st ex-wife...😍


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I think I just met my future 1st ex-wife...😍
> View attachment 32620
> 
> 
> View attachment 32621
> 
> 
> View attachment 32622
> 
> 
> View attachment 32623



FUXK...








						rjv-Fz-Onek-E98w-Rt-V5l
					

Image rjv-Fz-Onek-E98w-Rt-V5l hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Dnewell2004

Yes, that is bacon on a maple donut
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> I think I just met my future 1st ex-wife...😍
> View attachment 32620
> 
> 
> View attachment 32621
> 
> 
> View attachment 32622
> 
> 
> View attachment 32623



Shawty just got a second job and already takin' days off because she made plans with me prior to them....
❤️‍🔥❤️‍🔥❤️‍🔥


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Shawty just got a second job and already takin' days off because she made plans with me prior to them....
> ❤️‍🔥❤️‍🔥❤️‍🔥
> View attachment 32785


----------



## BigChief1

Stick burner warming up and ribs are seasoned ready to go. Gonna be a good day…….


----------



## BigChief1

BigChief1 said:


> Stick burner warming up and ribs are seasoned ready to go. Gonna be a good day…….
> 
> 
> View attachment 32917


Cash money…..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## eazy




----------



## eazy

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32969


the chain makes it look hardcore


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32969


With all the gear you blast you'd think you would have two plates between your legs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Must be hard walking around with that plate and all.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You should start a log juice. Let us see your progress. I'm not the only one who would like to see you progress and get stronger.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I can dislike you but still want to see you progress. Always happy when I see a man get stronger..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

GO AWAY!!!!​


----------



## FlyingPapaya

We post on the same forum dumbass.


----------



## PZT

Juicy a hoe. Blows bitches backs out and tells them everything they wanna hear. Then gets mad when they stalk. I hope a bitch rapes you and kills you by a prolonged face sit. We will morn this loss.


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Juicy a hoe. Blows bitches backs out and tells them everything they wanna hear. Then gets mad when they stalk. I hope a bitch rapes you and kills you by a prolonged face sit. We will morn this loss.



😭😭​


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

I got her usin' gif's already 😍😍 



They grow up so fast...🥹🥹


----------



## Diesel59

I need to be more like @JuiceTrain


----------



## JuiceTrain

Diesel59 said:


> I need to be more like @JuiceTrain



Burgers & Bxtches...😎🤘🏾


----------



## Send0

Deleted posts... Take it to the flame forum


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Boo


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Send0 said:


> Deleted posts... Take it to the flame forum


But I wanna do it here dad


----------



## Diesel59

I need this drink today.


----------



## JuiceTrain

😍
​


----------



## BigChief1

Game, set, match!


----------



## Dnewell2004

New project
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dnewell2004 said:


> New project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33491
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Why


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why


Because he can.................


----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why


He's into audio competition, builds custom systems. He's posted a few of his projects of fully built car audio systems in the past.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> He's into audio competition, builds custom systems. He's posted a few of his projects of fully built car audio systems in the past.


I liked my answer better. 😤


----------



## FlyingPapaya

lifter6973 said:


> I liked my answer better. 😤


This literally has nothing to do with you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Send0 said:


> He's into audio competition, builds custom systems. He's posted a few of his projects of fully built car audio systems in the past.


Gotcha.


----------



## Dnewell2004

lifter6973 said:


> Because he can.................


Damn straight

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why


I don't hunt. Can't catfish when the river is frozen. Not a big engine guy. I lift weights and do car audio with my daughter.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I asked why because I was curious. Is that to fucking complex?

Edit: that is for everyone else not you

Looks sweet by the way. Hope it hits hard


----------



## Dnewell2004

FlyingPapaya said:


> I asked why because I was curious. Is that to fucking complex?
> 
> Edit: that is for everyone else not you
> 
> Looks sweet by the way. Hope it hits hard


Got ya. I'm 40 and have been into it since I was 15. Got my daughter competing with me now. She loves it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Dnewell2004 said:


> Got ya. I'm 40 and have been into it since I was 15. Got my daughter competing with me now. She loves it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah sorry I wasn't digging at you. 
My buddy has to replace his stock speakers in his ranger soon lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I just thought "why" was open ended enough that you could give some detailed info.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> This literally has nothing to do with you.


Hey Poops, come here and suck on this for a min. The OP for this topic  my response. Don't be mad bro.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> I just thought "why" was open ended enough that you could give some detailed info.


You aren't paid to think bro, so stop it.


----------



## Diesel59

I'm bringing a lot of flavor for a white boy.


----------



## PZT

Diesel59 said:


> I'm bringing a lot of flavor for a white boy.
> 
> View attachment 33655


This is why we get call honky


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> This is why we get call honky


----------



## Diesel59

PZT said:


> This is why we get call honky


At least I use adobo and not Mrs. Dash!! 😆


Yano said:


>


This song rocks.


----------



## Diesel59

When's the last time you came across these old school dollar coins?


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> When's the last time you came across these old school dollar coins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33768


When I find em I got a jug on the dresser they go into. Fun finding old coins right on man !

shit edit ,, when i was a kid we did it too , back then we looked for wheat pennies , and buffalo head nickels


----------



## Yano




----------



## Diesel59

Yano said:


> When I find em I got a jug on the dresser they go into. Fun finding old coins right on man !
> 
> shit edit ,, when i was a kid we did it too , back then we looked for wheat pennies , and buffalo head nickels


For me it all started with the wheat pennies. My grandfather gave me a lot of them to get a collection going, along with other coins.

I never saw a Buffalo nickel until a few years ago, And since then I've found about 15 of them. Some of them from the 1910s and still shiny. No freaking idea how they got mixed in with the regular nickels where I work. I've also found some Mercury dimes and one old school half dollar with Ben Franklin on it.


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> For me it all started with the wheat pennies. My grandfather gave me a lot of them to get a collection going, along with other coins.
> 
> I never saw a Buffalo nickel until a few years ago, And since then I've found about 15 of them. Some of them from the 1910s and still shiny. No freaking idea how they got mixed in with the regular nickels where I work. I've also found some Mercury dimes and one old school half dollar with Ben Franklin on it.


Some where I have a few steel pennies from the early 40s , the big deal if you can find one is a 1943 copper wheat penny. Those were error coins , sposed to be steel and the planchettes werent switched out , not many left the mint so they are worth a small fortune if ya find one in good to excellent condition. They get faked a bit , look at the year , the 9 and 3 will be larger than the 1 and 4 and hook down to where the mint code is , i'm not certain but i think they all should have the S for Sacramento on em.


----------



## Diesel59

Yano said:


> Some where I have a few steel pennies from the early 40s , the big deal if you can find one is a 1943 copper wheat penny. Those were error coins , sposed to be steel and the planchettes werent switched out , not many left the mint so they are worth a small fortune if ya find one in good to excellent condition. They get faked a bit , look at the year , the 9 and 3 will be larger than the 1 and 4 and hook down to where the mint code is , i'm not certain but i think they all should have the S for Sacramento on em.


I've heard about those too. I have some of the steel ones but those error coins would be really cool to own. Hopefully some people don't care like we do and are keeping them in circulation! 😅

I never knew that about the numbers being different, but that's a cool way to distinguish it.


----------



## Diesel59

My old favorites are still my favorites. Haven't been much of a gamer lately but I'm having an absolute blast with this.


----------



## turkey_sandwich

Diesel59 said:


> My old favorites are still my favorites. Haven't been much of a gamer lately but I'm having an absolute blast with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34024



to high-tech

horizontal scrolling is my limit


----------



## Diesel59

turkey_sandwich said:


> to high-tech
> 
> horizontal scrolling is my limit


I like those games too. 😆

The PS2 era was just when I was into games the most. I kind of lost interest in games after that generation.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------

